# Dimoco Abo



## Elkekaiser (8 September 2011)

Hallo,
bin total fertig mit den nerven und weiß nicht was ich tun soll. habe angeblich mit meinen smartfone handy ein abo über IMobilevideos bestellt haben 4,99 € jeden monat mobilcom debitel kann mir da auch nicht weiter helfen. die firma heißt Dimoco-Direkt momile in wien.
weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll.
die kosten werden von meiner handy rechnug vodavone über debitel abgezogen.
wer kann mir rat geben
lg elke


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2011)

Wende dich an das österreichische Unternehmen > HIER < und kündige mal zumindest das Abo unter Benennung deiner Mobilfunknummer:


> Tel.: 01805 918 507 (EUR 0,14 /Min.), E-Mail: [email protected]


Ansonsten lies das > HIER <. Darüber hinaus bist du mit deiner Frage im falschen Thread, > HIER < gehts lang.


----------



## rk091161 (19 November 2011)

Elkekaiser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin total fertig mit den nerven und weiß nicht was ich tun soll. habe angeblich mit meinen smartfone handy ein abo über IMobilevideos bestellt haben 4,99 € jeden monat mobilcom debitel kann mir da auch nicht weiter helfen. die firma heißt Dimoco-Direkt momile in wien.
> weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll.
> die kosten werden von meiner handy rechnug vodavone über debitel abgezogen.
> ...


 
hallo,hab dies auch auf der aktuellen handyrechnung,14,97 von dimoco.keine ahnung wofür.lass deinen vertrag fueer drittanbieter sperren,problem gelost.
werde aber auch mein geld zurueckholen,kurzer brief vom anwalt und sie zahlen...
gruss rainer


----------



## Ms.Notamused (6 Dezember 2011)

Mein Lebensgefährte hatte ebenfalls einen Rechnungsposten der DIMOCO in Höhe von 19,96 EUR auf der Mobilfunk-Rechnung. Die Telekom ist in Vorkasse getreten, verweist uns, bzgl. Beschwerden, an DIMOCO.
Diese verweigern jegliche Auskunft, um welche Art von Diensten es sich überhaupt handelt. Auf unser Einschreiben mit Rückschein wurde noch nicht geantwortet.
Link-Tipp: BGH, Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005 - III ZR 3/05

Mein Vorschlag:
- Geld vom Mobilfunkanbieter zurückholen
- Verbraucherschutz einschalten
- Bundesnetzagentur davon in Kenntnis setzen
-  zuständiges Finanzamt in Baden-Mödling (bei Wien, Österreich) mal kontaktieren, was es damit so auf sich hat.
http://dienststellen.bmf.gv.at/ShowD...ain&DisId=FA16
Finanzamt Baden-Mödling
Josefsplatz 13
A-2500 Baden​ 
Für eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien zuständig.

Staatsanwaltschaft Wien
Landesgerichtsstr. 11
A-1080 Wien

Irgendwo muß das Geld ja hingehen...

Ihr seid jedenfalls nicht die einzigen.


----------



## Carryblubb (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den gleichen Sch*** eingefangen. Habe direkt bei Dimoco Germany GmbH angerufen. Eine gewisse Frau Rosa sagte mir, dass dieses Abo innerhalb von 48 Std. gelöscht wird. Bei der Telekom bekam ich nur die Aussage, dass ich den Betrag bezahlen müsste, weil diese in Virkasse treten müssen und ich mich an den Drittanbieter wenden muss, um das Geld wieder einzufordern. Meine Frag nun... Kann ich den bis jetzt aufgelaufenen Betrag in Höhe von 14,97 EUR einfach einbehalten und der elekom nur meine tatsächlichen aufgelaufenen Kosten überweisen oder bekomme ich dann ein Problem mit der Telekom? Muss ich das Geld wirklich erst überweisen, um es dann anschließend bei der Dimeco Germany GmnH wieder einzufordern?
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2012)

Hi Carryblubb,

Lies mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## Ms.Notamused (20 Januar 2012)

Die *Telekom Deutschland GmbH* hat uns den gesamten Betrag zurückerstattet *(70 Euro)*.
Leider hat dies erst funktioniert, als wir juristische Hilfe eingeschaltet haben; ein passender Brief vom Anwalt und man wird als Kunde ernst genommen, traurig, aber wahr. 
Wahrscheinlich funktioniert es auch ohne rechtlichen Beistand, aber man kann die quälende Wartezeit doch erheblich verkürzen, wenn man sich rechtliche Hilfe sucht ...


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Haben die auch den Anwalt bezahlt?


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Haben die auch den Anwalt bezahlt?


Davon gehe ich mal nicht aus...


----------



## Carryblubb (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo Ms.Notamused,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 
Hast du den Rechnungsbetrag denn erst überwiesen, bevor es erstattet wurde oder haste den gewissen Betrag der Dimoco GmbH direkt abgezogen und erst gar nicht bezahlt?


----------



## Knoppenpoppig (31 Januar 2012)

Hallo Community.

Ich bin auch einer der letztendlich Gelackmeierten.
Die Sache ist die dass ich heute meine T-Mobile-Rechnung bekommen hatte und da standen dann, neben meiner Vertragsgrundgebühr, folgende ANgaben:

Leistungen Dimoco Germany GmbH
Genutzte Angebote 9,98
Betrag DIMOCO Germany 9,98

Schnell hab ich mich beim Kundencenter beschwert, beim ersten Anruf meinte die Frau dass so etwas beim Appinstallieren/-runterladen passieren könne und sie hat dann Drittanbieter von meinem Vertrag gesperrt.
Beim zweiten Anruf wo ich mich dann nochmal gezielter beschwert hatte wurde mir geraten mich (ÜBERRASCHUNG) mit der Firma persönlich auseinanderzusetzen.


Außerdem habe ich nirgendwo ein Abo durch falsches klicken ausgelöst und eine SMS habe ich von denen erst Recht nicht bekommen.

Ich gehe jetzt wie folgt vor 1) Rufe ich diese Firma an, obwohl ich nicht denke dass sie von ihrer Forderung abrücken würde und nebenbei werde ich denen mit Sicherheit keine Vertragsdetails & Nummer nennen (obwohl sie die leider wohl schon haben)
2) Rufe ich meinen Anwalt an und der soll sich dann darum kümmern.

Hat sich schon jemand mit der DIMOCO-Firma in Verbindung gesetzt?
Ich kann derweil nur jedem raten, lasst euch den Zugriff von Drittanbietern sperren (Durch einen Anruf beim jeweiligen Mobilfunkanbieter) und ändert die Zahlungsart auf Überweisung (Ich Depp hab's natürlich bisher nicht gemacht )

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Carryblubb (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo Knoppenpoppig,

ja, ich habe mich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt. Lustig an der Geschichte war, dass die nur meine Rufnummer brauchten um das Abo zu löschen. Die wollten keinerlei andere Daten von mir haben. Ein Anruf bei der Telekom bestätigte mir dies nochmal, da diese Verträge mit Drittanbietern eingehen, aber unsere privaten Daten aus Datenschutzgründen nicht rausgeben dürfen. Scheint ja echt ein SEHR SERIÖSES Unternehmen da zu sein bei der Dimoco... muhaha... Die Telekom antwortete mir auf meine Aussage, dass schon viele negative Erfahrungsberichte im Internet stehen, dass sich manchmal schwarze Schafe einschleichen. Sowas wie Jamba wäre seriös und liefern auch den Service den man haben will, andere dann aber nicht. Die Dame sagt mir ebenfalls, dass wenn zu viele Beschwerden über einen bestimmten Drittanbieter eingehen, dass diese dann bei der Telekom gesperrt werden. Eine Drittanbieter- Sperre habe ich auch direkt machen lassen. KOSTET NIX, daher würde ich es allen raten. Auch eine Beschwerde beim jeweiligen Anbieter kann nur gut sein. Habe das Abo am 19.01.2012 telefonisch gekündigt und bis heute nix mehr berechnet bekommen... schauen wir mal...

LG
Carry


----------



## Pamina (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wo hast Du genau angerufen, um Dein Abo bei der Dimoco GmbH zu kündigen und welche Angaben musstest Du machen? Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Pamina


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2012)

1. Man diskutiert bzw "kündigt" nicht, sondern handelt: Musterbrief an die Telekom schicken:
>> _*http://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestell *_


Die Telekom ist in erster Linie für Ersatzansprüche zuständig, weil die Telekom sich die Forderungen von der DIMOCO hat abtreten lassen. Das Geld kriegt ihr nur von der Telekom wieder. Lasst Euch bloß nicht verkaspern. Die Telekom und die DIMOCO wollen Euch nur hinhalten und verarschen. Die DIMOCO erklärt sich auch für nicht zuständig und verweist Euch dann wieder weiter an irgendeinen ausländischen Kasperanbieter mit Limited-Briefkasten in London.

Fordert Eure Rechte bei der Telekom ein. Das sind die Steigbügelhalter der Abzocker, denn die Telekom ist nicht verpflichtet, solche Fakturierungs- oder Abtretungsverträge mit dubiosen "Plattformbetreibern" abzuschließen.

2) Kein Telefongequatsche mit Hotlines.

3) Streitigen Betrag mit der nächsten Rechnung einbehalten.

4) Wenn man danach nicht allein weiterkommt: Anwalt. Sonderkündigungsrecht in Anspruch nehmen, Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## Pamina (11 Februar 2012)

Carryblubb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir den gleichen Sch*** eingefangen. Habe direkt bei Dimoco Germany GmbH angerufen. Eine gewisse Frau Rosa sagte mir, dass dieses Abo innerhalb von 48 Std. gelöscht wird. Bei der Telekom bekam ich nur die Aussage, dass ich den Betrag bezahlen müsste, weil diese in Virkasse treten müssen und ich mich an den Drittanbieter wenden muss, um das Geld wieder einzufordern. Meine Frag nun... Kann ich den bis jetzt aufgelaufenen Betrag in Höhe von 14,97 EUR einfach einbehalten und der elekom nur meine tatsächlichen aufgelaufenen Kosten überweisen oder bekomme ich dann ein Problem mit der Telekom? Muss ich das Geld wirklich erst überweisen, um es dann anschließend bei der Dimeco Germany GmnH wieder einzufordern?
> Vielen Dank im voraus.


 

Hallo Carryblubb,

kannst Du mir bitte die Tel.nummer der Dimoco Germany GmbH geben? Ist dringend!!!
Vielen Dank!

Pamina


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2012)

Pamina schrieb:


> kannst Du mir bitte die Tel.nummer der Dimoco Germany GmbH geben? Ist dringend!!!


Wozu? Liest du eigentlich das, was hier als Info/Hilfe  geschrieben wird?


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Pisa live ...


----------



## Carryblubb (13 Februar 2012)

@ Pamina

Ich habe die Daten von meiner Rechnung benutzt. Die komplette Anschrift lautet:
Dimoco Germany GmbH
Leutragraben 1
07743 Jena
Tel.: 0180 5 918507 (da habe ich auch angerufen)
E-Mail: [email protected]

Habe bis heute keine weiteren Zahlungen an die leisten müssen. Hat also mein Anruf da doch was bewirkt. Nur bitte nehmt meine Bitte an und meldet diesen Verein bei eurem Anbieter.

Carry


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Pisa live ...


Mehr: bewußte Irreführung


----------



## roternordstern (17 Februar 2012)

moin moin,
habe den gleichen misst für knapp 2 monate bekommen, telekom meint das ist so in ordnung, wir hätten was aboniert. Nur verstehe ich nicht warum es über die Leistung keine richtige rechnung gibt, es muss doch in deutschland eine möglich sein für leistung rechnung zu erhalten.
was ist das für ein scheiß, jeden tag muss man überall auf kriminelle energie aufpassen.
In meinen Augen ist das Raub, es ist Betrug an Bürger die ihrer Arbeit nach gehen und einen vertrag mit angeblich seriösen Firmen wie telekom haben, was soll das ich bin stinke sauer möcht gleich alles hin schmeißen und könnte xxx.Seit tagen schimpfe ich mit meiner Frau was sie da bestellt hat, zu unrecht denn sie hat nichts bestellt, wegen solche kriminelle gibt es noch ein ehe krach.Lass und alle protestieren.
danke gruss albay

[Modedit by Hippo: Na na na ... Bitte die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2012)

roternordstern schrieb:


> Nur verstehe ich nicht warum es über die Leistung keine richtige rechnung gibt...


Die erstelt dir dein Telefonprovider und der ist (wenn ich das richti verstanden habe) die Telekom, oder? Die sollte dir auch mitteilen, wofür und für wen sie das Inkasso macht:

Hier wäre dann etwas Lektüre für dich:


			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Schorsyle (8 März 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist die gleiche "sache" passiert.
Seit ich im November mein iphone habe, bekomme ich von dimoco eine rechnung von mtl. 19,96 €. habe mich auch hier im Forum und anderen Foren erkundigt. Habe einen sftigen Brief an Telekom geschrieben und gleichzeitig Anzeige erstattet. telekom hat keine Genehmigung zur Lastschrift, bis die Kohle wieder zurück ist....


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2012)

Schorsyle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist die gleiche "sache" passiert.
> Seit ich im November mein iphone habe, bekomme ich von dimoco eine rechnung von mtl. 19,96 €. habe mich auch hier im Forum und anderen Foren erkundigt. Habe einen sftigen Brief an Telekom geschrieben und gleichzeitig Anzeige erstattet. telekom hat keine Genehmigung zur Lastschrift, bis die Kohle wieder zurück ist....


Hast Du mal gefragt, worum es konkret geht?


----------



## Schorsyle (8 März 2012)

Ich habe über email versucht, Kontakt aufzunehmen und bekam nur die AGB´s zugesandt. Die werden sich umschauen, denn es scheinen doch einige "ABO´s" über die Telekom zurückgezahlt ... bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Schorsyle (8 März 2012)

anbei mein Schreiben an Telekom


----------



## Schorsyle (8 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Hast Du mal gefragt, worum es konkret geht?


 Nein, ich rufe da auch nicht an ( Kosten 0,14 €/min aus festnetz und 0,42 €/min aus handynetz )....


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Nun schreibst du aber an die Telekom:


> Die von dem Anbieter abgerechnete angebliche Dienstleistung beruht auf einem mir in arglistiger Täuschung untergeschobenen telefonischen Vertrag seitens einer obskuren Firma Dimoco Germany GmbH, Leutragraben 1, 07743 Jena und Optimus Mobile GmbH, Oberliederbacher weg 25, 65843 Sulzbach.


Woher weißt du, dass der Vertrag _telefonisch untergeschoben_ worden sein soll?

Wenns bei dir blöd läuft, dann wird die Telekom zurück schreiben, dass du dich mit den Anbietern auseinandersetzen sollst. Denn immerhin räumst du ja ein, von dem Vertrag angeblich wissen zu wollen. Vielleicht hast du aber auch Glück und die buchen das, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, aus.



Schorsyle schrieb:


> Nein, ich rufe da auch nicht an...


Maio, jetzt sei halt nicht so stur! Zumindest könntest du die laufenden Abos dadurch stoppen/kündigen und außerdem den Support fragen, wann und bei welchem Spiel das Abo ausgelöst worden sein soll. Evtl. kannst du dich dann noch an die Situation erinnern, die dich in das jeweilige Problem gebracht hatte.

kingquiz.de (http://www.kingquiz.de/contract_documents/agb.html)
Interessant wird, wenn man den Oberliderbacher Weg 25 in Sulzbach her nimmt. Neben der Optimus Mobile GmbH ist dort in dem Wohnhaus auch eine andere Firma beheimatet, nämlich die *Ordanduu GmbH*, besser bekannt unter ihrem im letzten Jahr abgelegten Namen, der *Planet49 GmbH*. Die bieten im Internet so einfache Spielchen an und ködern einem damit dazu, das man seine Handynummer angibt. Dann bekommt man (nach üblichen Angaben des Anbieters) einen PIN aufs Handy, den man wiederum ins Internet am Computer eintragen kann. Damit löst man dann das Abo aus, dass wiederum über die Handyrechnung gebucht wird.

winmycar.de


----------



## Schorsyle (9 März 2012)

Hi,

weil ich nur  sms´s bekommen habe, ohne jemals deren Seite gesehen zu haben. ich war heute bei der polizei. Die haben mir geraten, schriftlichen Widerspruch mit Frist zur rückzahlung einzuräumen. Dies ist heute per Einschreiben raus. Sollte in den nächsten 14 tagen kein geldeingang feststellbar sein, wird Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2012)

Schorsyle schrieb:


> Sollte in den nächsten 14 tagen kein geldeingang feststellbar sein, wird Anzeige erstattet.


Wie sollen die zwei Anbieter das Geld denn zurück erstatten, haben die deine Kontoverbindung oder erwartest du eine Gutschrift auf der Mobilfunkrechnung?

Zum Thema Anzeige gibt es hier übrigens einen netten Thread, in dem erläutert wird, was davon gehalten werden kann: Anzeigendiskussion


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> DIMOCO
> 
> Jedenfalls keine Schweinebande....


Interessant, was die Österreicher so alles treiben und mit wem: Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bundeskanzelarmt (netter Text, regt die Phantasie an!)


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Zum Thema DIMOCO habe ich einen "Titel".

Wer Infos oder Hilfe braucht, kann sich gerne an mich wenden.

BTW: Gibts hier keine PM Box ??


----------



## Hippo (8 Mai 2012)

Der Rächer schrieb:


> Zum Thema DIMOCO habe ich einen "Titel"...


Soll heißen?



Der Rächer schrieb:


> Wer Infos oder Hilfe braucht, kann sich gerne an mich wenden.


Von einer direkten Kontaktaufnahme und der Preisgabe persönlicher Informationen raten wir bei noch unbekannten Usern ab



Der Rächer schrieb:


> BTW: Gibts hier keine PM Box ??


Gibt es!
Heißt hier "Unterhaltung" und ist rechts oben oberhalb der Beiträge in der Menüleiste


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info.

Soll heißen, dass mit anwaltlicher Hilfe erfolgreich gegen die vorgegangen ist und das Geld wieder zurück kam. Man bekommt bei erfolgreichen Prozessen einen sogenannten "Titel".

Ich brauche auch keine persönlichen Daten oder sonstige persönliche Infos. Ich würde dem Interessent lediglich die Adresse meines Anwalts geben, der die Sache durchgezogen hat. Was daraus wird, kann jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Hippo (8 Mai 2012)

Die Warnung geht auch nicht gegen Dich persönlich.
Es ist das Ergebnis von - ich sag mal "unschönen" Erfahrungen die unbedarfte User machen mußten und in die Fänge von sogenannten Maulwürfen der Gegenseite geraten sind.


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Danke, ich verstehe das. Kein Problem.


----------



## anticollision (15 Mai 2012)

Mir ist es genauso ergangen wie euch allen..t-mobile ist nicht sehr kooperativ... ich habe nur den vorteil dass ich direkt hier wohne und mit dem auto in 20 min bei dieser firma bin.. falls jemand klagen möchte oder ähnliches: [email protected]; mein anwalt ist bereits informiert, ich hole mir sonst mein geld aus deren portokasse persönlich ab!

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. Das Posten von Mailadressen ist aus Datenschutzgründen nicht erlaubt. Kontaktaufnahme nur über das foreninterne PN-System. Bei Kontaktaufnahme bitte beachten, daß keine persönlichen Daten an Unbekannte übermittelt werden]


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2012)

anticollision schrieb:


> ...ich hole mir sonst mein geld aus deren portokasse persönlich ab!


Bei welcher Firma?


----------



## Sandra1991 (15 Juni 2012)

Mir ist genau sowas gestern passiert.. ich habe zwar noch keine rechnung oder ähnliches erhalten, trotzdem habe ich die damen udn herren der dimoco gmbh gestern aufgefordert mir keine sms mehr zu schicken. sie tuen es trotzdem noch und ich werde heute eine strafanzeige stellen!
gibt es irgend eine mglk diese gauner zu stoppen?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

Sandra1991 schrieb:


> ...ich werde heute eine strafanzeige stellen!


Und wegen was? Derartige Belästigungen sind allenfalls unterlassungsbewährt und zur Durchsetzung solcher zivilen Ansprüche sind Anwälte da, nicht die Polizei.


			
				Polizei Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Fühlen Sie sich bedroht oder belästigt, muss zunächst geprüft werden, inwieweit eine strafbare Handlung oder eine straffreie Tat vorliegt.
> 
> Belästigungen – etwa durch ständige Telefonanrufe/SMS ... – sind nicht strafbar. Sie können gegen solche Personen jedoch zivilrechtlich vorgehen.
> http://www.polizei.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen09.c.1833.de


Und deshalb hören Belästigungen dieser Art nach einer Anzeigenerstattung auch nicht auf.



Sandra1991 schrieb:


> gibt es irgend eine mglk diese gauner zu stoppen?


Nein, das ist der völlig normale Wahnsinn bei der Nutzung moderner Technologien.


----------



## -.- (19 Juli 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sein Geld das mann bei dieser Sch*** Firma verloren hat zurück bekommt ? Ich bin nähmlich total am ende und weiß nicht weiter


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2012)

Wenn Du keine Nerven wie breite Nudeln hast - nein.
So traurig das für Dich jetzt sein mag, aber wenn Du jetzt schon am Ende bist stehst Du die Rauferei um Deine Kohle nicht durch.
Da kannst nur für die Zukunft was ändern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2012)

für mich als Notiz PLANET49 FELDAFING M*** GUD***


Schorsyle schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-2#post-345772


Optimus Mobile Planet49 optimusmobile

--danke--


----------



## Apfelsternchen (28 Juli 2012)

Hi, ich habe das Abo hier gekündigt. Hoffe es funktioniert auch.


http://www.dimoco.at/kontakt/
http://services.dimoco.at/customercare/welcome.do


----------



## Julichen (15 Oktober 2012)

Carryblubb schrieb:


> Hallo Knoppenpoppig,
> 
> ja, ich habe mich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt. Lustig an der Geschichte war, dass die nur meine Rufnummer brauchten um das Abo zu löschen. Die wollten keinerlei andere Daten von mir haben. Ein Anruf bei der Telekom bestätigte mir dies nochmal, da diese Verträge mit Drittanbietern eingehen, aber unsere privaten Daten aus Datenschutzgründen nicht rausgeben dürfen. Scheint ja echt ein SEHR SERIÖSES Unternehmen da zu sein bei der Dimoco... muhaha... Die Telekom antwortete mir auf meine Aussage, dass schon viele negative Erfahrungsberichte im Internet stehen, dass sich manchmal schwarze Schafe einschleichen. Sowas wie Jamba wäre seriös und liefern auch den Service den man haben will, andere dann aber nicht. Die Dame sagt mir ebenfalls, dass wenn zu viele Beschwerden über einen bestimmten Drittanbieter eingehen, dass diese dann bei der Telekom gesperrt werden. Eine Drittanbieter- Sperre habe ich auch direkt machen lassen. KOSTET NIX, daher würde ich es allen raten. Auch eine Beschwerde beim jeweiligen Anbieter kann nur gut sein. Habe das Abo am 19.01.2012 telefonisch gekündigt und bis heute nix mehr berechnet bekommen... schauen wir mal...
> 
> ...


 
Hab mich auch dei der Telekom über Dimoco beschwert, und in allen Foren in denen ich bis jetzt war hatten auch alle Stress mit Dimoco, die bei T-mobile ihren Vertrag haben -_-' Ich hoffe die sperren diesen Anbieter bald...


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2012)

Julichen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die sperren diesen Anbieter bald...


Warum sollte sie? Bisher verdient die T-Com/Mobile  kräftig dabei mit.


----------



## dja (30 November 2012)

@Apfelsternchen: Hat es funktioniert?


----------



## fichtelwichtel (14 Dezember 2012)

Ist Euch mal folgendes aufgefallen: Dimoco-Betrugsopfer sind fast alles männlich und sie sollen dieses Abbo auf Grundlage von irgendwelchen Seiten wie: Exfreundin oder Partnerbörsen ect.
oder Sexseiten abgeschlossen haben-aha! Bei uns soll es eine kostenlose App gewesen sein, 
allerdings war auf der Rechnung etwas von einer Sexseite zu lesen, wo die Zwischenseite angeblich aufgegangen sein soll und man dann ein Abbo agbeschlossen hat um noch mehr Seiten zugeschickt zu bekommen. Das war definitiv nicht der Fall. Keiner kann einem sagen wofür man das bezahlt.
Interessant ist auch die Tatsache, dass die Fa. ihren Sitz in Österreich hat, also für unsere Justiz schwer greifbar ist. Die Adresse in Jena ist lediglich eine Briefkasten Fa. und somit null und nichtig.
Der Telekom ist diese Fa. und ihre Geschäftsmethode bekannt, aber sie unternimmt nichts dagegen, womit sie sich der Beihilfe zum Betrug schuldig macht.
Oft zahlen Betroffene diese Rechnungen aus Angst vor Ärger mit dem Partner, zuerst ist der Betrag im kleineren Bereich, später geht er dann über die 100 Euro Marke hinaus. 
Ich habe die Sache bei WISO gemeldet und bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht, da die Zahl der Betroffenen weiter steigt-dürften inzwischen mehrere tausend Internetnutzer betreffen.
Hier liegt glatter Betrug vor-wehrt Euch!


----------



## abc (26 Januar 2013)

Die Sache mit dem/der Partner(in) ist besonders brisant.


----------



## Beachhandballer (14 März 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe das selbe Problem, bin allerdings bei der Tochter Congstar von Telecom.
Ich habe mich mehrmals bei Dimoco über e-Mail beschwert, allerdings ohne Erfolg bis jetzt.
Als nächstes werde ich einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich solche Firmen einfach am Geld der Kunden bedienen und das ohne Gegenleistung.

Es sollte sich wirklich jeder der in so eine Abofalle tappt bei beiden Anbietern beschweren und sein Geld zurück verlangen, weil die Firmen damit Millionen verdienen und viele Kunden abzocken.


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2013)

Hast Du schon die  > Drittanbietersperre < einrichten lassen?


----------



## gast45676 (24 April 2013)

bin auch bei congstar und habe dasselbe problem.
erst letzten monat hat OLEGA abgebucht für angebliche abos und jetzt kommt dimoco.

die mitarbeiter bei congstar sind kene hilfe. ich soll alles bezahlen und mich dann mit dem drittanbieter auseinandersetzen und das geld zurückholen. falls ich meine rechnung um den betrag kürze,wird mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit mein anschluss gesperrt.
ich sagte auch,das die nicht einfach mehrleistung anderer dubioser firmen auf meine rechnng setzen können,ohne das ich davon weis und dann noch nicht mal theoretisch kürzen dürfte.

also hände weg von CONGSTAR !!!!! man könnte glatt auf den bösen gedanken kommen,die wollen,das der kunde so abgezoct wird un die bekommen ihre prozente ab.


----------



## Teleton (24 April 2013)

Die Congstars haben die Forderung für knapp 70% vom Nennwert aufgekauft, daher bestehen die auf Zahlung der "Drittanbieterforderung".


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2013)

gast45676 schrieb:


> die mitarbeiter bei congstar sind kene hilfe. ich soll alles bezahlen und mich dann mit dem drittanbieter auseinandersetzen und das geld zurückholen.


 
Genau das macht man eben nicht, denn dann sieht man das Geld in 100 Jahren nicht wieder.

Wie es richtig geht, steht hier:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke



gast45676 schrieb:


> falls ich meine rechnung um den betrag kürze,wird mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit mein anschluss gesperrt.


 
Genau das darf Congstar nicht - § 45k Abs. 1 u. 2 TKG, novelliert letztes Jahr. Bei bestrittener Forderung von Drittanbietern darf nicht der Anschluss gesperrt werden. Telefonica O2 hat wegen so einer widerrechtlichen Sperre >>>schon eine einstweilige Verfügung kassiert<<< - vielleicht möchte Congstar das auch gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bernhard (28 April 2013)

Halbwegs sicher ist man nur mit Drittabzockersperre, siehe z.B.


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/sendungsbeitraege/2013/kw16/0416/02_handykostenfalle.jsp
> 
> 
> > Empfehlenswert ist es, dass man sich eine sogenannte Drittanbietersperre von seinem Anbieter einrichten lässt.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Halbwegs sicher ist man nur mit Drittabzockersperre, siehe z.B.


siehe auch > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## der Ingenieur (10 Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

gegen Dimoco läuft ein Sammelverfahren. Meldet euch bei der Kripo und gebt eine Aussage ab und euren ganzen Unterlagen dazu!

schöne Grüße


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juli 2013)

Könnte das der Grund sein, warum DIMOCO selbst in mehreren  Foren einen auf "good will" Tour macht?


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2013)

der Ingenieur schrieb:


> gegen Dimoco läuft ein Sammelverfahren. Meldet euch bei der Kripo und gebt eine Aussage ab und euren ganzen Unterlagen dazu!


Und wo sollen die dann den Käse hin schicken? Nach Österreich etwa?

So einfach ist das nicht! Bring doch mal etwas Butter bei die Fische! Wenn da einer zu einer Behörde geht und was von einem Sammelverfahren sinniert, ohne dass er ein Aktenzeichen und die durchführende Behörde kennt, löst er damit allenfalls ein Rödeln für den Wolf aus aber keine ernst zu nehmende Zusammenführung von Ermittlungen.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2013)

Der Service bringt derzeit ganz großes Kino zur Aufführung. Ganz kostenlos und ohne Abokosten, aber mit Fortsetzungspotential, z.B.

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1433767#post1433767

Der tolle Kundenservice arbeitet unter der Mailadresse [email protected], ist natürlich nur der technische Dienstleister und weiß natürlich nichts.

Bei castingcouchdate.com (Siehe Bild) geht es um Inhalte, die am Handy abgerechnet werden sollen. Die Anbieterfirma Mobilebizz Entertainment GmbH gibt als Kontakt-Adresse für "Customer Care" ebenfalls [email protected] an.

Wie geht das also, wenn ein Kunde die Adresse nutzt? In welcher Rolle wird geantwortet? Als Zahlungsdienstleister, der nix weiß und für nix kann, oder als Inhalteanbieter?

Wer sind die denn? Das eine, das andere, oder praktischerweise ein Hütchenspieler, der alle Rollen selbst spielt?

Wir glaubten bisher Teleton, der unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-366748 sagt:


> Exkurs:
> Wie funktioniert der Mißbrauchsschutz der Telefonprovider gegen Betrug durch Drittanbieter (sog. Vertragstaschendiebe)?
> 
> Da hat man sich ein höchst effektives System ausgedacht. Der Drittanbieter muß nämlich ganz dolle versprechen keine Kunden reinzulegen und nur Abos zu melden die ohne zu betuppen zustande gekommen sind, das steht sogar im Vertrag. Damit hat der Telefonanbieter einen wasserdichten Beweis für einen wirksamen Vertrag, weil lügen vertraglich verboten ist.


Gelten solche Beweisketten noch, wenn Zahlungsdienstleister und Inhalteanbieter irgendwie nur einer sind?

In der Liste Mehrwertdiensteanbieter von Mobilcom-Debitel

http://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf

taucht die Adresse [email protected] häufig auf für ganz schillernde Firmen hinter blumigen Adressen weltweit und bei der Stadtwerke Bonn Verkehrs GmbH. Da stellt sich die Frage, wie deren Kunden über die Sammeladresse bedient werden.

Wer noch gute Textbausteine in der Kommunikation mit seinem Telefonanbieter sucht, kann hier zugreifen:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/06...orderungen-der-dimoco-germany-gmbh-zu-wehren/


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Zunächst vielen Dank für Ihr überflüssiges Standardschreiben, mit welchem Sie mir jetzt zusätzlich Zeit rauben. Fragen Sie doch mal kurz in Ihrer Rechtsabteilung nach, wer unser Vertragspartner ist. Für diese Erkenntnis benötigen sie nicht einmal einen Anwalt. Es steht Ihnen frei uns weiterhin zu belästigen, oder den Vorgang in unserem Sinne zu klären. Wenn ich mich noch weiter über diesen Vorgang ärgern muss, werde ich alle Verträge unseres Betriebes mit Ihrem Hause kündigen, ggfs. auslaufen lassen.


Ein selten gutes Beispiel für die Verwendung der deutschen Sprache, um einfache Sachverhalte klar und verständlich zu formulieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2013)

Hütchenspieler


> Mobilebizz Entertainment GmbH
> Ameisbachzeile 123/6/4
> 1160 Wien


Hütchenspieler


> Leider hat Ihre Suche nach
> "mobilebizz entertainment gmbh" in Wien
> keine Firmentreffer ergeben.


Hütchenspieler


> TelefonAT+43 01/9140283TelefonAT+43 0676/9335577


Hütchenspieler
Hütchenspieler

man muss nur genügend Hütchen öffnen, dann findet sich ein Marathonläufer, der ja auch hier genannt wird.

Aber was macht der Mann nur auf den Telefonrechnungen der Opfer?

Hier habe ich noch ein ganz altes Hütchen:


> Shortcode: 670
> Implemented
> Dimoco GmbH
> c/o Advokatur-Notariat-Verwaltungen
> ...


Schon damals spielten dieselben Hütchenspieler
Wer wirklich verantwortlich ist für den Dreck, das verrät Euch die Kartenlegerin


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2013)

https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/abo-abzocke-dimoco


> Ich habe zu keiner Zeit ein Abo abgeschlossen - und weiß allein schon durch mein berufliches Tätigkeitsfeld im Konzern sehr genau, wie der Abschluss eines Abonnements im Internet mit Buchung, Bestätigung der Kosten, AGBs & Hinweis auf Widerrufsrecht auszusehen hat, damit ein rechtlich einwandfreier Vertrag geschlossen wird.


Hier könnte der neuerdings transparente Service gerne einmal für Aufklärung sorgen.


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2013)

Kleine Presseschau:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...o-kassieren-nicht-nur-fuer-sich-11832389.html


> Kontrolliert der Ahnungslose dann doch einmal ganz genau, stößt er womöglich auf einen Abschnitt, der mit „Leistungen Dimoco Germany GmbH“ überschrieben ist. [...] Eine Abofalle, offensichtlich.
> 
> Die lauern etwa bei den Apps, den kleinen Softwareprogrammen für internetfähige Handys (Smartphones). Wie es bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen heißt, funktionieren solche Fallen bislang etwa so, dass irgendwo in einem kostenlosen Programm ein Werbebanner auftaucht. Es reicht offenbar aus, dieses nur einmal versehentlich mit dem Finger zu berühren, um ein kostenpflichtiges Abo auszulösen. Kassiert wird über die monatliche Mobilfunkrechnung, über die viele dann erstmals von dem angeblichen Vertragsabschluss erfahren.


http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/


> Wie genau kommt es zu den seltsamen Positionen auf meiner Mobilfunkrechnung? Wie kann so etwas überhaupt passieren?
> 
> In vielen Fällen ist es leider tatsächlich so, dass die Drittanbieterleistungen einen Weg auf Ihre Handyrechnung finden, ohne dass Sie es merken.
> 
> Inzwischen existieren im Smartphonebereich beispielsweise Apps, bei denen alleine ein Klick auf ein Werbebanner die Abrechnung eines Premiumdienstes auslöst. Die App übermittelt Ihre Handynummer an den Provider und dieser gibt Ihre Daten weiter an den Drittanbieter. Der erhält die Information, dass Sie das Werbebanner angeklickt haben und berechnet einen bestimmten Betrag. Legal ist diese Vorgehensweise natürlich nicht, findet aber in der Realität tatsächlich statt.


http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/w...en-fuer-was-ich-bezahle_a_6,1,3863712533.html


> Die Verträge kämen in der Regel ohne das Wissen der Kunden zustande. Dabei reiche oft schon ein Klick auf ein Werbebanner, der meistens sogar zufällig erfolgt: „Man zieht mit den Fingern ein Bild größer – und schon ist es passiert.“ Das Banner liest die Daten des Betroffenen aus und melden dessen Anbieter – in Bremermanns Fall der Telekom – dass es einen Vertrag gibt, und die Telekom bucht das Geld ab. Und weg ist es.


Das ist Crosskirk 2.0.

Während der Dialerei wurde "offiziell", also von den seriösen Geschäftsleuten und den Lobbytruppen, immer bestritten, dass es Autodialer gab. Jeder wusste, dass es technisch problemlos ging, und dass die Dinger auf breiter Ebene im Einsatz waren.

Die Behörden schauten weg und die Geschäfte liefen prächtig.

Am Smartphone kann nicht unterschieden werden, ob ein Mensch oder ein Programm etwas klickt, und was auf dem Schirm zu lesen war, als der Klick erfolgte.

Automatische Anwählprogrammen zu Bezahldiensten heißen "Dialer" und müssten vor ihrem Einsatz bei der BNetzA registriert werden. Wieder schauen die Behörden weg.

Die Bürger zahlen die Zeche ohne zu wissen, wie ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2013)

[off topic]


dvill schrieb:


> Bei castingcouchdate.com (Siehe Bild) geht es um Inhalte, die am Handy abgerechnet werden sollen. Die Anbieterfirma Mobilebizz Entertainment GmbH gibt als Kontakt-Adresse für "Customer Care" ebenfalls [email protected] an.


for the record: siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...y-abo-nicht-kündbar.17146/page-31#post-351221
dvill, klasse Beiträge in Reihe. Danke dafür.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2013)

der Ingenieur schrieb:


> gegen Dimoco läuft ein Sammelverfahren.


Bitte dringend Informationen dazu, da Interesse seitens der Medien besteht. Dazu ggf. hier anmelden und eine "Unterhaltung" beginnen oder nähere Angaben unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## waagefrau (11 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bitte dringend Informationen dazu, da Interesse seitens der Medien besteht. Dazu ggf. hier anmelden und eine "Unterhaltung" beginnen oder nähere Angaben unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen.
> Vielen Dank


Ich habe heute auf der Telekomrechnung auch einen Betrag von Dimoco in Höhe von 24,95€ aufgeführt. Ich habe mit Sicherheit kein Abo abgeschlossen und werde bei der Telekom Einspruch gegen den strittigen Posten einlegen. Hoffe es finden sich noch mehr um gemeinsam gegen die Firma Dimoco vorzugehen, ggf. mit Strafanzeige!


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2013)

waagefrau schrieb:


> ...werde bei der Telekom Einspruch gegen den strittigen Posten einlegen. Hoffe es finden sich noch mehr um gemeinsam gegen die Firma Dimoco vorzugehen.....


Gemeinsam geht das aber nicht, da muss jeder alleine durch! Außerdem, du machst Widerspruch bei deiner Telekom - die wird entweder sich mit dir streiten bis zu zahlst oder den Fall einfach ausbuchen. Die Forderung für den abenteuerlichen Dimokösterreicher wird allenfalls an diesen mit Massenverarbeitung zurück gebucht, sonst nichts.





waagefrau schrieb:


> ... ggf. mit Strafanzeige!


Das juckt zumeist überhaupt niemanden, da man nicht beweisen kann, was tatsächlich passiert ist. Man könnte nun allenfalls folgende Argumentation vorbringen:


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/
> 
> 
> > Inzwischen existieren im Smartphonebereich beispielsweise Apps, bei denen alleine ein Klick auf ein Werbebanner die Abrechnung eines Premiumdienstes auslöst. Die App übermittelt Ihre Handynummer an den Provider und dieser gibt Ihre Daten
> ...


Für ein erfolgreiches Strafverfahren reicht das allerdings nicht!


----------



## DIMOCO_Service (12 Juli 2013)

waagefrau schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf der Telekomrechnung auch einen Betrag von Dimoco in Höhe von 24,95€ aufgeführt. Ich habe mit Sicherheit kein Abo abgeschlossen und werde bei der Telekom Einspruch gegen den strittigen Posten einlegen. Hoffe es finden sich noch mehr um gemeinsam gegen die Firma Dimoco vorzugehen, ggf. mit Strafanzeige!


 
Hallo waagefrau,

gerne möchten wir Dich dabei unterstützen, Deinen Fall zu klären und dem zuständigen Diensteanbieter weiterzuleiten. Bitte schick uns eine Email an [email protected]
Wir werden Dich auch umgehend auf die Blacklist setzen, damit Du keine weiteren Beträge vom Diensteanbieter abgebucht bekommst.

Liebe Grüße
DIMOCO Service-Team


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier könnte der neuerdings transparente Service gerne einmal für Aufklärung sorgen.





DIMOCO_Service schrieb:


> DIMOCO Service-Team


Da sie nun schon einige Tage hier mitlesen, herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## bernhard (12 Juli 2013)

DIMOCO_Service schrieb:


> gerne möchten wir Dich dabei unterstützen, Deinen Fall zu klären


Wer sind "wir" denn?

Die normale Höflichkeit gebietet schon, sich erst einmal vorzustellen.

Wir raten generell dringend davon ab, persönliche Daten an nicht zweifelsfrei nachvollziehbare Adressen zu übermitteln.

Waagefrau ist gut beraten, sich an ihren Vertragspartner zum Telefonvertrag zu halten. Wenn der wenig vertrauenswürdige Firmenkonstrukte auf die Telefonrechnungen Dritter zugreifen lässt, soll er sich auch darum kümmern.

Der Verbraucher muss diesen weltweiten Postfachweiterleitungen zur absichtlichen Verschleierung der wirklich Verantwortlichen jedenfalls nicht hinterherrennen.

Unsere Anleitung bei überhöhten Handyrechnungen findet man unter:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen


----------



## bernhard (12 Juli 2013)

Der Blick über den Zaun zu unseren guten Nachbarn zeigt, dass die Hilfe durch eine Kontaktaufnahme sehr begrenzt bleibt:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...elefonrechnung&p=359142&viewfull=1#post359142

Man wird von Pontius nach Pilatus verwiesen und kann die Informationen nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Hilfreich ist das nicht.


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2013)

http://www.ktipp.ch/artikel/d/sms-gauner-wollen-geld-fuer-facebook/


> Auf Anfrage bestätigt Dimoco, dass zahlreiche Reklamationen zum erwähnten Facebook-SMS eingehen. Betroffene Handybenutzer können sich unter der Nummer 0848 848 081 melden. Gut zu wissen: Das SMS genügt rechtlichen Anforderungen nicht. Deshalb ist auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen.


Das heißt doch zu gut deutsch: Das System verhindert Buchungen nicht, wenn die rechtlichen Anforderungen nicht erfüllt sind. Dies liegt im Ermessensspielraum derjenigen, die abbuchen wollen.

Der Kunde hat keine Kontrolle. Die erfolgte Abbuchung beweist nichts. Der Zahlungsdienstleister bucht lustig im blinden Vertrauen auf sein Geschäftspartner. Die hocken in Postfächern auf den BVI oder sonstwo und lassen die Korken knallen.

Wenn was auffällt, wird publikumswirksam "rückerstattet."


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Die erfolgte Abbuchung beweist nichts.


...und während die deutsche Reguliuerungsbehörde, unsere Wattestäbchenarmee, schnarchend das Übel ignoriert, die österreichische RTR eher schon komatös wirkt, sprechen wenigstens die Briten Klartext: Dort ist man längst zwei Schritte weiter und akzeptiert selbst angeblich versandte Opt-In-SMS nicht mehr als "Vertragsnachweis". Der DIMOCO-Service kann sich das gerne durchlesen.
Die nächsten Sauereien werden möglicherweise zwischen Schampus und "Hospitality" auf diversen Veranstaltungen ausgeheckt wie hier.
Man sollte die Steigbügelhalter für weltweite Abzocke endlich einmal zwingen, sich über andere Dinge Gedanken zu machen als "CONNECT CONSUMERS TO THE BILLING THEY WANT"...
Nämlich: Bewahrt die Verbraucher vor Abrechnungen, die sie NICHT wollen. Das ist zwar ein betrug, den man nicht nachweisen kann und der deshalb wie gehabt ohne strafrechtliche Konsequenz bleibt - im Allgemeinverständnis ist eine Abbuchung, die nicht gewollt ist, aber nichts anderes als Betrug - und Dienstleister, die dabei helfen, sind Mittäter. Der Rest ist eine juristische Diskussion, die daran nichts ändert. Einstein wurde sagen _The absence of the proof is not the proof og the absence. _Oder, auf die konkreten Fälle übertragen: Betrug ist nicht nur, was als Betrug juristisch festgemacht und geahndet werden kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2013)

Nur so aus Interesse und gerne mit einer Antwort als Unterhaltung: Welche Geschäfte betreibt DIMOCO eigentlich in Zypern?
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=156364
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=212785
(s.a. WAPCOM sro in CZ, ehemals DEVTRON Trade sro)(lesenswert)

@die Herren T: ich habe hier bewusst *diese* Version der Handelsregisterauszüge gewählt, in der nur noch der frühere "Director Business Development Mobile Entertainment" von DIMOCO zu lesen ist.

Black Bean Mobile, s. r. o.
FIRST MOBILE AFFILIATE, s. r. o.

FININCH HOLDINGS LIMITED
(*CYPRUS COMPANIES HOUSE REGISTRATION NUMBER:* C30053
*DA**TE OF INCORPORATION / REGISTRATION:* 27 January 2012)
Lampousas 9
Nikózia 1095
(besonders lustig finde ich den VIAMAX-Store. Würde ja gut zu dänen passen)
Cyperská republika

Offenbar hält die zypriotische Holding Anteile an beiden Firmen. Ich dachte, DIMOCO wäre eine österreichische Firma? Sind dann "Black Bean Mobile" und "First Mobile Affiliate" Tochterfirmen? Oder unabhängige Firmen, sodass die beiden Brüder T als Geschäftsführer der einen Firma keine Ahnung haben, was sie als Geschäftsführer der anderen Firma treiben?



> Auf meine Anfrage bei der DIMOCO Germany GmbH, wer denn der Viertanbieter ist, der da fleißig Geld über die Handyrechnung meiner Lebensgefährtin bezieht, erhielt ich von DIMOCO Germany leider keine präzise Antwort.
> Immerhin *hat man meine Reklamation offenbar wirklich weitergeleitet* und so erreichte mich eine *Email von Black Bean Mobile*, ebenfalls kein Unbekannter im Spiel der Abofallen, wie eine kurze Google-Suche zeigt.


Häh?
Die in oben erwähntem Beispiel zitierten Mails der Black Bean kommen demnach von


> global support [email protected]


Also von First Mobile Affiliate.
Da ein Normalsterblicher kaum in der Lage sein wird, zu wissen, dass die Verantwortlichen für die Black Bean, die First Mobile und DIMOCO dieselben sind, würde ich dies als bewusste Verschleierung ansehen wollen. Fragen nach der Identität derer, die einem (nach hundertfach wiederholter Aussage ohne Wissen der Betroffenen) in die Tasche greifen, stellt man besser hier im Forum als bei DIMOCO, würde ich meinen.

http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=staff-fma.com&verbose=1
Wenn man sich aufgrund der hier angedeuteten Zusammenhänge dazu bereit erklärt, die dort im Whois angegebene Telefonnummer als "zu DIMOCO gehörend" anzusehen, wird die Trennung zwischen "weiß-von-nichts-Anbieter" und "unbekannten Kunden" völlig zur Farce.

Noch interessanter wäre dann auch die Frage, ob DIMOCO Gelder an die FMA oder BBM weiter leitet, die dann in der Slowakei oder in Zypern landen. Das könnte möglicherweise bei Normalsterblichen die Frage aufwerfen, wer für die Gewinne dann wo wie viel Steuer zahlt.

So. Bin gespannt, ob der DIMOCO Service mir diese (für Opfer selbstredend unbedeutenden) Fragen beantworten kann, will, darf, usw.


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2013)

Für von überraschenden Abbuchungen auf der Handyrechnung Betroffene lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, folgende Beiträge nachzulesen:

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1433801#post1433801
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke

Hilfe von denen zu erwarten, die Teil des Problems sind, ist in der Regel fruchtlos. Der Service hat sich in drei Foren angemeldet und zur Aufklärung bisher nichts beigetragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2013)

So läuft das in der Schweiz:
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/0798268328
Interessant ist die Nennung einer Internetseite (die von DIMOCO genannt wurde). Diese ist registriert für die Hamburger Firma Mobiletrend (siehe whois). In Deutschland tauchte Mobiletrend u.a. im Zusammenhang mit Net-Mobile auf, siehe z.B. hier


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2013)

So läuft das in Deutschland, wenn man sein gutes Geld zurück will und es keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt, es verloren zu haben:

http://schweinezeichen.de/erfolg-mobilcom-debitel-gibt-nach/


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2013)

Hurra, der "Ja, weiter"-Dialer ist wieder da!

http://www.dimoco.at/fileadmin/content/2012/produktdatenblaetter_web/payflexible_webdatasheet_DE.pdf

Aus Seite 2 findet man zwei Dialerlayouts aus den "besten" Zeiten der Dialerei. Ob die Würgeschlange Lizenzgebühren für das umsatzoptimale Layout erhält?

Natürlich ist neben dem großen bunten Bildchen und dem großen "Ja" kein Platz mehr für Nebensächlichkeiten wie Verbraucherinformationen. Die Schriftgröße dort wird auf einem normalen Smartphone nur ein paar Pixel betragen und das Lesen sicher verhindern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2013)

Schöne pdf für's Archiv  Danke
Die T Brothers brauchen doch keinen Berliner Lehrmeister, immerhin sind sie seit Jahren Stammgast bei der Malle-Sause gewesen. Trotzdem habe ich noch im Februar 2005 an den Rand einer Notiz zum Thema "Österreicher in der Branche" bei DIMOCO vermerkt: "ziemlich unbekannt hier". Das war vor Montax und Billiteasy...
[ach ja, damals trat ja auch Wolfgang H. von Montax hier auf, "billiteasy mit dänischen Dialern"]

Andere genannte Österreicher damals waren: Dialer-Walter, Day, Zigarren-Pinger-Walter und dieser Typ aus Graz (oder so), der das letzte mir bekannte deutschsprachige Crosskirk-Partnerprogramm hatte (oder meinte ich a.t.-Jefferson?). Die N...iggs hatte ich damals vergessen, den Mallorca-Ösi Robert M* (der vom Karusell) kannte ich noch nicht.
Allerdings gab es damals im Berliner Dialerforum lobende Worte zu bill-it-easy (und auch andeutungsweise Kooperationen). Ein Kenner der Ösis schrieb mir damals:





> Auf die wird man aufpassen müssen. Scheinen ja schon mit DAY und Mainpean zusammenzuarbeiten, was meinem misstrauischen Gefühl nach wenig Gutes bedeuten kann.


insofern passt die Würgeschlange also schon


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute in der Stadt eine Mutter mit Tocher im Vorschulalter gesehen. Die Tochter sah kleidermäßig nach Kik aus, in der Tasche steckte ein 4"-Smartphone der gehobenen Klasse.

In Büttelborn werden da die Speicheldrüsen überkochen. Hoffentlich sind die Malvorlagen noch gespeichert ....


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2013)

Ja, und bei 99.9 Prozent dieser Smartphone-Verträge ist keine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet. Auch dann nicht, wenn das Smartphone von Kindern und Jugendlichen benutzt wird.

Das verführt natürlich zum "direkten Griff in die Brieftasche der TK-Endkunden".

Während bei den konventionellen Web-Abofallen erst umständlich gedroht und gemahnt werden musste, um dann maximal 30 % Zahlerquote zu erreichen, ist das Geld beim "Handy-Billing" definitiv erst einmal weg, sofern keine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet ist. Das Geld muss dann erst mühsam vom Provider wiederbeschafft werden, der dann auch etliche Zicken veranstalten wird, bis hin zur TKG-widrigen SIM-Kartensperre (rechtswidrig gegen § 45k bei bestrittener Drittanbieterforderung).

Das verbraucherunfreundliche und intransparente TK-Recht, das eine unberechenbare und undurchschaubare Vermengung zwischen TK-Recht und Fernabsatzrecht nach BGB zulässt, bietet hierfür die Grundlage.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2013)

Ich versuche die Ankunft der Zahlungsdienstleister hier in einem Verbraucherschutzforum mal positiv zu sehen. Wenn der Vergleich mit der Dialerei zutreffend ist, dann dauert das Leiden nicht mehr so lange.

Bei der Dialerei begann die neue Offenheit im November 2003:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/guten-tag-in-die-runde-hier.2844/

Das Problem löste sich dann zum 17.6.2005:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vormerken-kehraus-tag-17-6-05.9347/

Bei den Abofallen ging es noch schneller. Als der Schreihals von der Stacheldrahtfestung anfing, allen möglichen Presseleuten stolz seinen Industriedrucker im Mahndruck vorzuführen, hatte das Ende schon begonnen. In weniger als 12 Monaten war das Problem vom Tisch.

So, Zeit läuft.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2013)

Wenn man ein paar Jahre im Verbraucherschutz unterwegs ist, dann beobachtet man in der Tat immer wieder, dass immer dann, wenn das Geschnatter und Gegackere der Abzocker bzw. ihrer beauftragten PR-Firmen in Foren und Blogs anfängt, dass dann immer irgend etwas im Busch ist. Eine Gans gackert nicht grundlos, sondern immer dann, wenn der Fuchs im Hühnerstall ist. Man kann dann der Gans nur den guten Rat geben, sich eine gute, sichere Stange zu suchen. Die Tatsache, dass die Strafverfolgungsbehörden und Steuerbehörden eine Zeit lang da nicht genau hinschauen, bedeutet nicht, dass das zwangsläufig so bleiben muss. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass die mitprofitierenden Provider aufgrund des massiven Reklamationsärgers die Geduld verlieren und die Fakturierungsverträge kündigen.

Sobald der Zugang zum Rechnungssystem gesperrt ist, ist die Grundlage für die Abzocke ganz schnell trockengelegt. Daher beschwören ja auch die Handy-Abzocker die Betroffenen immer wieder, sich bitte ja nie an den Provider zu halten, sondern bitte, bitte sich an den "Dienstanbieter" zu wenden.

Aus dem gleichen Grund rate ich immer wieder zum genauen Gegenteil. Da die Forderungen im Rahmen der Fakturierungsverträge ja schließlich aucn an den Provider abgetreten werden, ist $Abzocker gar nicht mehr Inhaber der Forderung. Erster Ansprechpartner für die Betroffenen wegen Herausgabe aus Bereicherung aus § 812 BGB ist also der Handyprovider. Anschließend bleibt es dem überlassen, das Geld von $Abzocker oder meinetwegen auch von $Dienstleister oder $Subsubsubsub...subdienstleister in Bullerbü oder auf den kasachischen Antillen rückzuholen.

Man sollte als Betroffener also immer auf den Fuß treten, wo es am effektivsten ist und am meisten weh tut. Ich weiß schon, dass die Abzocker diese Taktik gar nicht brauchen können. Die Desinformationstaktik wird ihnen aber nichts nutzen.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2013)

So läuft der Betrug mit dem Werbebanner, wenn ein Opfer zum richtigen Mittel greift:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere...ack-Bean-Mobile-abo-6729-kündigen/td-p/121673


> bin beim mobilen surfen auf nen banner gekommen und promt kam ne sms mit ihr black_bean_mobile abo ist eingerichtet für 4,99...etc...von der nummer 6729.





> hat sich soeben zum glück erledigt!
> 
> danke
> 
> hilfe hatte ich durch eine kompetente moderatorin





> Diese Informationen liegen uns zu dem Anbieter vor:
> 
> Händler: Dimoco Germany GmbH
> Anbieter: Black_Bean_Mobile


Das richtige Mittel war die Fallbeschreibung in einem Forum, wo ein Mitwisser und Mitverdiener das Interesse hat, die Diskussion schnell zu beenden. Es muss ja nicht jeder wissen, dass die normalen "Kundenbetreuungen" frech lügen und immer schreiben oder sagen, das "System" ließe Fehler nicht zu und es können nicht zurückgezahlt werden.

Wer sich damit abspeisen lässt, wird am Handy von unbekannten Dritten hinter schillernden weltweiten Postfachadressen ausgeraubt.

Der Fall macht klar, dass die Mobilfunkanbieter genau wissen, wie der Trick mit dem Werbebanner konkret abläuft und dass es ihn genau so gibt. Sie helfen nur denen, die den Weg über die Öffentlichkeit wählen.

Es wird mal wieder Zeit:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/inhaltsverzeichnis-zu-geldwäsche-anzeige-i-iii.3729/


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2013)

Soll das etwa heißen, dass die Hütchenspieler, die als angeblich seriöse Zahlungsdienstleister nichts wissen wollen, die gleichen Hütchenspieler sind, die die dubiosen Angebote selbst ins Netz stellen?

http://schweinezeichen.de/abgezockt-von-blackbeanmobile-emails/


> Interessant aber finde ich es schon, dass hier laut Black Bean Mobile angeblich innerhalb von drei Sekunden zwei mal das selbe Abo abgeschlossen wurde, um zwei mal innerhalb von drei Sekunden ein und das selbe Video anzusehen.


So schnell ist kein Mensch in der Bedienung seines Smartphones. Da arbeitet ein Bot.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, dass die Hütchenspieler, die als angeblich seriöse Zahlungsdienstleister nichts wissen wollen, die gleichen Hütchenspieler sind, die die dubiosen Angebote selbst ins Netz stellen?


An Deiner Folgerung kann ich keinen Fehler entdecken 
(Und die für mich nachfolgende Frage, wie es dann mit Steuern aussieht, sollte man doch einmal kompetenteren Leuten stellen)


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2013)

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1434668#post1434668


> Letzte Woche nervte mich die Sache wieder und ich sah, das hier im Thread wieder aktiv geschrieben wurde dazu. Ich entschloß mich den Musterbrief abzusenden. Das war letzten Mittwoch der 10.07. Gestern bekam ich eine Mail, dass mir der Betrag in vollem Umfang erstattet wird!


Die Leichtigkeit, mit der derzeit freundlich rückerstattet wird, lässt tief blicken.

Sonst kamen immer Textbausteine, blabla das System macht keine Fehler blabla Rückerstattungen leider ausgeschlossen blabla Vertrag geschlossen blabla usw..


----------



## Cubalibreee (18 Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute


Seit gestern vergeude ich meine Zeit ebenfalls mit diesem Mist! Dimoco will mit meiner nächsten Handyrechnung 39,92€ für ein sogenanntes „ABO Erotik VI“ wo ich für einen Monat 8x mal zu je 4,99€ bezahlen soll. Von denen ich 2 Wochen offline in der Karibik Urlaubte!

Habe sofort per email Kontakt zu Dimoco hergestellt, ABO wurde dann 24 Std später endlich deaktiviert! Den Pin auf deren Seite, um das ABO sofort zu deaktivieren, bekommt man nicht selbst wenn man die Handynummer in 20 verschiedene Formate eintippt…

Weiter habe ich bei der Telekom sofort alle Drittanbieter Buchungen sperren lassen und wohl das wichtigste von Lastschrift auf Überweisung umgestellt!

Dazu habe ich Dimoco angerufen, die ja nur die technischen Voraussetzungen liefern mit der Abzocke aber überhaupt nichts zu tun hätten, wär es glaubt…, dieser versprach mir die Daten des Abo Trägers zu kommen zu lassen. Bin ich mal gespannt.

Jetzt habe ich schiss das ich demnächst mit Inkassobüros mich herum ärgern kann und ich dadurch wo möglich einen Schufa Eintrag bekomme? Was meint ihr soll ich gleich einen Rechtsanwalt aufsuchen? Versichert bin ich und wäre auch kein Problem außer eben noch mehr Zeit damit zu vergeuden…


Bitte um Hilfe so etwas kotzt mich echt an lieber würde ich die 40,- in einen Bergfluss werfen!


    Grüße

    Stefan


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2013)

Mit Inkassobüros rumärgern - wird Dir nicht erspart bleiben.
Schufa - eher nicht - wie da bei strittigen Forderungen zu verfahren ist, steht hier auch schon.
Die zwei Wochen Karibik interessieren nicht, weil wenn ich eine Zeitung abonniere und nicht an den Briefkasten gehe müßte ich auch zahlen.
Aber wie gesagt - Thread lesen - steht schon alles da. Du bist seltsamerweise nicht der erste den das betrifft ...


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2013)

http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Verbraucherinformation-TKG_Novelle.pdf


> 5.3. Auskunftsanspruch über die Identität von Drittanbietern
> 
> Ein weiteres Ärgernis für Verbraucher war in der Vergangenheit die Schwierigkeit, die Identität von Drittanbietern zu ermitteln. Oftmals ist in der Telefonrechnung nur ein sogenannter Netzdienstleister (z.B. Ericsson IPX) aufgeführt, der für den Drittanbieter nur die Abrechnung übernimmt. Der Verbraucher wurde bei Beschwerden dann vom Rechnungssteller zum Netzdienstleister geschickt und von diesem weiter zum Drittanbieter.
> 
> Ab sofort können Sie sowohl vom Rechnungssteller als auch vom Netzdienstebetreiber verlangen, dass dieser Ihnen kostenfrei den Namen und die ladungsfähige Anschrift der Dritten nennt. Bei Diensteanbietern mit Sitz im Ausland muss zusätzlich die ladungsfähige Anschrift eines allgemeinen Zustellungsbevollmächtigten im Inland angegeben werden. Zudem müssen in der Rechnung die kostenfreien Kundendiensttelefonnummern der beteiligten Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen und des rechnungsstellenden Anbieters stehen, unter denen Sie die Informationen über den Drittanbieter erfragen können.


Da hat der neuerdings transparente Service noch Verbesserungspotential.

Nix mit endlos weiterleiten und weiterleiten und weiterleiten und .... , wo nix passiert.

Die Verantwortlichen müssen benannt werden, einschließlich kostenfreier Kundendiensttelefonnummern.


----------



## waagefrau (19 Juli 2013)

DIMOCO_Service schrieb:


> Hallo waagefrau,
> 
> gerne möchten wir Dich dabei unterstützen, Deinen Fall zu klären und dem zuständigen Diensteanbieter weiterzuleiten. Bitte schick uns eine Email an [email protected]
> Wir werden Dich auch umgehend auf die Blacklist setzen, damit Du keine weiteren Beträge vom Diensteanbieter abgebucht bekommst.
> ...


 
Danke für die Nachricht. Sie sind nicht mein Ansprechpartner. Das ist einzig und allein die Telekom. Mit dieser habe ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, nicht mit irgendwelchen Drittanbiertern! Die Sperre wurde bereits von der Telekom schriftlich bestätigt. Die Genehmigung zur Abbuchung wurde ebenfalls zurückgezogen. Bei Bedarf wird eine Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet gegen DIMOCO. Mein sauer verdientes Geld weiß ich anders auszugeben als es in dubiosen Kanälen versickern zu sehen :-(
MfG


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2013)

@DIMOCO Service-Team, diese waagefrau ist anscheinend nicht mal eine unzufriedene Kundin. So sieht es aus, wenn man nicht Herr der Geister ist, die man rief!


----------



## Teleton (19 Juli 2013)

@Dimoco Service-Team.
In all der Zeit in der ich mich mit Drittanbieterforderungen beschäftige ist mir noch nie eine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung untergekommen. Entweder wird gar nicht oder wie z.B. bei Ihren Mitbewerbern von MyDoo offensichtlich falsch belehrt (die sind der lustigen Ansicht bei Abos handle es sich um Einmalleistungen im Sinne von §312 d Abs 4 Nr 7 BGB).
Können Sie mir eine Fundstelle -bei einem beliebigen Ihrer Kunden- nennen die eine ordungsgemäße Belehrung beeinhaltet?




Für Interessierte zum Thema MyDoo


			
				§312 d Abs.4 Nummer  schrieb:
			
		

> 7. zur Erbringung telekommunikationsgestützter Dienste, die auf Veranlassung des Verbrauchers unmittelbar per Telefon oder Telefax *in einem Mal* erbracht werden, sofern es sich nicht um Finanzdienstleistungen handelt.


 


			
				MyDoo FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Widerrufsrecht Ihrerseits besteht gemäß § 312d Abs. 4 Nr. 7 BGB nicht, denn es handelt sich bei unserem entgeltpflichtigen Dienst um einen sogenannten telekommunikationsgestützten Dienst. Bei telekommunikationsgestützten Diensten, die beispielsweise mit Hilfe eines WAP- und/oder internetfähigen Mobilfunkgeräts abrufbar sind, ist ein Widerrufsrecht aufgrund ihres technischen Ablaufs ausgeschlossen.


 
ABO= Einmalleistung? 2+2=5


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2013)

Ich glaube daß das ein kurzer Ausflug in die grausame Welt des Verbraucherschutzes war ...



> DIMOCO_Service wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 12 Juli 2013


----------



## Cubalibreee (19 Juli 2013)

Aber was soll das für ein Abo sein, welches am 4.06, 5.06, 12.06, 18.06, 22.06, 25.06, 27.06, 27.06 je 4,99 abbucht???
Habe gestern noch einmal Telekom nach einem Standard schreiben von wegen wir sind unschuldig sind in Vorkasse getreten usw. gedroht, das sie die Sache für mich zu klären haben! Sonst bekommen unsere 150,-€ (1800,-€ im Jahr) jeden Monat für 2x mobile, Tel., Entertain und www ab 2014 ein anderer Anbieter! Darauf waren sie freundlich und wollen für mich den Aboträger auswendig machen und anhand von Logfiles der Sache nach gehen ob ich wirklich nichts genutzt habe und unter umständen alles zurück zahlen. Da bin ich mal gespannt...

Dimoco bekam ebenfalls Post und zwar das ich die ausstehende Rechnung habe sperren lassen und ich die Sache vom Tisch haben will! Sie sollen mir sagen ob sie damit leben können oder ob sie mir mit Inkasso kommen wollen da ich dann keine Zeit mehr verschwende und alle Dokumente sofort an meinen Rechtsanwalt gebe der dann oben drein noch die 10 euro von der Maiabrechnung zurück hoen darf!
Erst kam der Standard Text und danach noch eine mail: Sie wollen die Handynummer um alles zu prüfen um eine Lösung zu finden...

Jetzt werde ich mal auf Montag warten...


----------



## Hippo (20 Juli 2013)

Cubalibreee schrieb:


> ... Darauf waren sie freundlich und wollen für mich den Aboträger auswendig machen und anhand von Logfiles der Sache nach gehen ob ich wirklich nichts genutzt habe ...



Haha ...
Guck mal hier - nix freundlich, sondern Dein gesetzlicher Anspruch genauso wie ein technisches Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-5#post-368930


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juli 2013)

Letzten Endes handelt es sich bei den Vorgängen überhaupt nicht um TK-Recht, sondern um reines Fernabsatzrecht nach BGB. Denn die Abbuchung von DIMOCO beruht ja gerade eben nicht auf der Nutzung einer 0900- oder Premium-SMS-Nummer. Mithin findet überhaupt keine Verbindungsleistung statt, keine TK-Leistung, also unterfällt die Sachlage gar nicht dem TKG.

Inzwischen ist diese Tatsache auch bei DIMOCO angekommen, denn anfänglich haben sie dort immer behauptet, sie seien "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber".

Nun geben sie vor, "Zahlungsdienstleister" zu sein. Also für angebliche Leistungen unter Fernabsatz.

Nun gut. Dann müsste DIMOCO jedoch nachweisen können, wie und auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage eine Vereinbarung mit dem TK-Endkunden zustande kam, durch die DIMOCO in einer Vollmacht berechtigt wurde, Geld vom TK-Konto des Endkunden abzubuchen. DIMOCO müsste dem Endkunden ebenfalls einen Fakturierungsvertrag mit dem angeblichen "Dienstleister" vorlegen können. Mal abgesehen von der Frage, ob DIMOCO überhaupt eine Lizenz der BAFIN für die Erbringung solcher Fakturierungsleistungen als "Zahlungsdienstleister" nach ZAG (Gesetz über die Beaufsichtigung von Zahlungsdiensten) hat. In der Unternehmensdatenbank der BAFIN sieht es momentan eigentlich nicht direkt danach aus. Aber wer weiß - wenn diese Frage gestellt wird, dann ist man bei DIMOCO vielleicht doch plötzlich gar kein Zahlungsdienstleister mehr, sondern doch wieder nur "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber". Oder vielleicht auch Technischer Verhummnibummdideldumm-Verfemmnemmbemmsungs-Dienstleister gemäß Tiroler Almdudler-Gesetz.

Wo und wie wurden die Kunden gem. § 312c BGB über die Zahlungsmodalitäten und über die Abbuchung durch DIMOCO informiert, und wo und wie haben sich die Kunden rechtswirksam mit dieser Abbuchung durch einen fremden Zahlungsdienstleister (nämlich: DIMOCO) einverstanden erklärt?

Bisher habe ich - abgesehen von nichtssagendem Tiroler Gesäusel - nicht einen einzigen schlüssigen Hinweis auf die Beantwortung dieser Fragen gesehen.


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Letzten Endes handelt es sich bei den Vorgängen überhaupt nicht um TK-Recht, sondern um reines Fernabsatzrecht nach BGB.


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...chnungen/_functions/faq-Rechnungen-table.html


> Der Anbieter der zusätzlichen Leistung fungiert nicht als Telekommunikationsanbieter und ist daher dem Telemediendienst zuzuordnen. Die Kontrolle, Einhaltung und Durchsetzung des Telemediengesetzes (TMG) liegt in der Zuständigkeit der einzelnen Bundesländer. Hier hat der Verbraucher die Möglichkeit, sich ggf. an die zuständige Stelle (i. d. R. das Wirtschaftsministerium) des betreffenden Bundeslandes zu wenden.


Was sagt das Telemediengesetz?

http://dejure.org/gesetze/TMG/13.html


> § 13 Pflichten des Diensteanbieters
> 
> (1) Der Diensteanbieter hat den Nutzer zu Beginn des Nutzungsvorgangs über Art, Umfang und Zwecke der Erhebung und Verwendung personenbezogener Daten sowie über die Verarbeitung seiner Daten in Staaten außerhalb des Anwendungsbereichs der Richtlinie 95/46/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 24. Oktober 1995 zum Schutz natürlicher Personen bei der Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten und zum freien Datenverkehr (ABl. EG Nr. L 281 S. 31) in allgemein verständlicher Form zu unterrichten, sofern eine solche Unterrichtung nicht bereits erfolgt ist. Bei einem automatisierten Verfahren, das eine spätere Identifizierung des Nutzers ermöglicht und eine Erhebung oder Verwendung personenbezogener Daten vorbereitet, ist der Nutzer zu Beginn dieses Verfahrens zu unterrichten. Der Inhalt der Unterrichtung muss für den Nutzer jederzeit abrufbar sein.


Da können wir schon einmal festhalten, dass das komplett ignoriert wird.

Was sagt die bayerische Staatsregierung?

http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/dienstleistungen/telekommunikation/wapabo.htm


> *Kein wirksamer Einbezug der Kostenpflichtigkeit*
> 
> Die Anbieter behaupten, auf diese Art und Weise wäre ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden. Der Kostenhinweis erfolgt in der Regel sehr versteckt und somit kaum erkennbar.
> Grundsätzlich kann zwar ein wirksamer Vertrag über das Smartphone geschlossen werden. Da es in diesen Fällen aber an einem ausreichend klar erkennbaren Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht fehlt, kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
> ...


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312g.html


> (3) Der Unternehmer hat die Bestellsituation bei einem Vertrag nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 so zu gestalten, dass der Verbraucher mit seiner Bestellung ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass er sich zu einer Zahlung verpflichtet. Erfolgt die Bestellung über eine Schaltfläche, ist die Pflicht des Unternehmers aus Satz 1 nur erfüllt, wenn diese Schaltfläche gut lesbar mit nichts anderem als den Wörtern „zahlungspflichtig bestellen“ oder mit einer entsprechenden eindeutigen Formulierung beschriftet ist.
> (4) Ein Vertrag nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 kommt nur zustande, wenn der Unternehmer seine Pflicht aus Absatz 3 erfüllt.


Das ist also die sogenannte Buttonlösung.

Smartphones nutzen das Internet. Die Bildschirme haben ebenso viele Pixel wie Tablet-PCs oder "normale" PCs. Für Vertragsabschlüsse mit Kostenfolgen gilt die Buttonlösung.

Das wird komplett ignoriert. Den Abbuchungen zusätzlicher "Leistungen" über die Telefonrechnung fehlt jede Grundlage. Es gibt keine wirksamen Vertragsschlüsse.

http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/mobile-payment-boomt-im-internet--/de/News/21955137


> Mobile Payment boomt im Internet


Kein Wunder, wenn man selbst die dubiosen Inhalte ins Netz stellt

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=156364&SID=2&P=1


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2013)

http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/service/presse/Wenn_die_Handy-Falle_zuschnappt.html


> *Teure Abo-Kostenfallen*
> 
> Vermeintliche Gratis-Angebote am Handy erweisen sich oft als teure Abo-Kostenfallen. Die Überraschung kommt dann mit der Handy-Rechnung. Über Posten wie WAP- bzw. Web-Billing oder Mehrwert-SMS werden die kostenpflichtigen Abo-Dienste Dritter abgerechnet. Handy-NutzerInnen fangen mit diesen Begriffen und Beträgen oft nichts an. Die Betreiber halten sich mit Auskünften bedeckt. Ein Kündigen des Abos ist oft mühsam. Das zeigt eine AK Erhebung.


http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/OTS_20130502_OTS0220/gegendarstellung-zum-ak-praxistest


> Angesichts des heute, 2. Mai 2013, von der Arbeiterkammer veröffentlichten Praxistests zu "Web-, WAP-Billing und Mehrwert-SMS" möchte T-Mobile festhalten: Schutz vor ungewollten Vergebührungen von "Digitalen Gütern" ist T-Mobile ein sehr wichtiges Anliegen, daher kommt beim Einkauf digitaler Güter ein speziell entwickeltes Schutzsystem zum Einsatz, welches eine Vergebührung nur dann zulässt, wenn eine aktive Abo-Zustimmung vorliegt oder wenn eine Zahlung aktiv vom Kunden selbst autorisiert wurde.
> 
> Beim Kauf von den sogenannten "Digitalen Güter" ist es notwendig, dass der Kunde beim Abo-Abschluss explizit zustimmt. Dies kann per SMS mit "Ja", über eine Bestätigungsseite im mobilen Internet (WAP) oder durch Eingabe eines TAN-Codes erfolgen. Dem Handynutzer werden im Zuge einer Zahlungsautorisierung stets die relevanten Kaufdetails (Anbieter, Abo-Dauer bzw. Hinweis auf Einzelzahlung, Preis, Produkt & Anbieterdetails inkl. Kontaktdaten) bekannt gemacht.


Das ist doch offensichtlich ein "Schöne-heile-Welt"-Wahn und T-Mobile Austria weiß das auch. Die müssen nur die ständigen Beschwerden ordentlich lesen.

In den vielen Beiträgen im Netz wundern sich Verbraucher über überraschende und offensichtlich ungewollte "Vergebührungen". Explizite Zustimmungen werden niemals erwähnt und die wichtigen Informationen des Anbieters gegenüber den Verbrauchern fehlen vollständig.


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2013)

http://www.dimoco.at/fileadmin/content/2012/produktdatenblaetter_web/paysmart_webdatasheet_DE.pdf


> Die dynamischen Bezahlseiten werden Conversion-optimiert dargestellt und Ihre angebotenen Inhalte schnell, einfach und gewinnbringend abgerechnet.


Das ist die bekannte Sprache aus den Zeiten der Dialerei (Wenn der Kunde nicht so genau wissen musste, dass er Kunde war und zahlen musste).

"Conversion-optimiert" klingt schön, gesetzeskonform wäre die Pflicht.

Auf Seite 2 (Mitte) sind die Benutzerdialoge (Siehe Bild).


 

Die Forderungen der Buttonlösung werden nicht erfüllt.

Von "kaufen" ist keine Rede, Unwichtiges erscheint groß und klar, der Preis steht dunkeldunkelgrau auf dunkelhellgrau in Minischrift außerhalb des Blickfeldes aus Handynummer und dem lapidaren "WEITER"-Knopf.

Der Platz für Anbieterinformation reicht nicht. Widerrufsinformationen werden nicht vermittelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2013)

(Platzhalter)


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2013)

> DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Leutragraben 1
> 07743 Jena
> 
> Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachtes des Betruges


 
Ob Ober- oder Drüberstaatsanwalt, die Anredes spielt keine Rolle. Eine Rolle spielt aber durchaus der deutsche Standort Jena. Ob es dort überhaupt eine Behörde gibt, die auch nur ansatzweise dazu in der Lage ist, die Spitze des Eisbers zu erkennen, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Gut gewählter Standort, DIMOCO! Man mage es kaum glauben abr weil der deutsch Sitz des Anbieters in Jena ist, sind die Thüringer Behörden für alle deutschen Strafanzeigen örtlich zuständig.


----------



## bernhard (22 Juli 2013)

Von den Behörden ist erfahrungsgemäß keine Hilfe zu erwarten.

Es stellt sich die Frage, ob die Telefonanbieter jeden auf die Rechnungen ihrer Kunden zugreifen lassen müssen.

Wer die Regeln nicht einhält, kann auch draußen bleiben, z.B.:

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/2011/02/22/telekom-konzern-stoppt-abrechnung-fur-telomax/


----------



## Cubalibreee (22 Juli 2013)

Antwort Dimoco:


> Wir verzeichnen eine aktive Bestellung und Bestätigung eines wöchentlichen Abos am 2013-05-22 06:48 via Wap auf der Seite mybestmobile.mobi welcher ordentlich ausgeliefert wurde.
> 
> Wir verzeichnen eine aktive Bestellung und Bestätigung eines wöchentlichen Abos am 2013-06-04 06:55 via Wap auf der Seite mybestmobile.mobi welcher ordentlich ausgeliefert wurde.
> 
> ...




Meine Frage darauf war direkt, ob bei Ihnen eine Woche keine 7 Tage hat da ich insgesamt 8x Buchungen in einem Monat bezahlen soll!??
Die stellen sich absolut Stur! Werde mich wohl, nachdem ich bei der Telekom von Lastschrift auf Überweisung umgestellt habe, wohl bald eine Mahnung bekommen und dann meine Zeit weiter für einen Rechtsanwalt verschwenden. Das nervt echt an! Der Telekom habe ich dazu gedroht meine Jährlichen Ausgaben meiner Familie von ca.1800,-€ in naher Zukunft wo anders zu investieren! 

[Modedit by Hippo: Was treibt ihr denn immer mit der Formatierung? Selbige repariert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2013)

mybestmobile.mobi = Digipay AG
Digipay AG = ganz alte Hasen = S.T., siehe hier (seit 7 Jahren Mitglied von aka-akas Giftschrank!)

Wo ist mir der Name S.T. unlängst untergekommen?
Im Nachbarthread. Klick mal auf "gute Freunde kann niemand trennen" 
Die Dimoco-Welt ist nach wie vor überschaubar.

Ein Besuch mit dem Browser landet hier:


> Mit dem Absenden bestätigen sie ausdrücklich, dass sie mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind und die AGB akzeptieren. Auf Ihrem Kontoauszug erscheint lediglich "Webbilling.com" und Ihre Transaktionsnummer.


Webbilling.com B.V.
Lottumseweg 43
Grubbenvorst 5971BV
Der Cheffe von Webbilling und alte Cytainment-Recke ("Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein") ist natürlich auch Eurowebtainmentgast (Dirk P., sein voller Name steht im Link, diesen in Verbindung mit cyberservices googlen liefert lustige Treffer)
In Grubbenvorst fand sich früher ja auch die Frau D. Als es Dialer gab, war sie Registrierungsverpflichtete für... Cyberservices (Nebelwolf wird sich erinnern). Als es noch keine Registrierungsverpflichteten gab, dialerte man mitunter fröhlich neben der Spur, z.B. mit 0192
Eigentlich sind die D's ja aus Mönchengladbach und damit Nachbarn von alife/aconti oder Translease, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, vielleicht sind es ja auch Schweizer - wer weiß es schon genau. Gut möglich, dass die Cypainies aus Köln-Hürth damals die tatsächlichen Empfänger waren... Immerhin hatten sie dieselbe Adresse wie die Frau M.D....


und der Dirk P. war vor langer Zeit mit folgendem Team bei der Eurowebtainment:
D. P.
R. W.
M. R.
G. U.
für die Cytainment GmbH Hamburg

nun muss ich es doch hier noch einmal posten: drei der vier Genannten haben zusammen mit dem Chef der Digipay auch eine Firma in der Schweiz:
http://ag.powernet.ch/webservices/i...=400&toBeModified=0&validOnly=0&lang=1&sort=0

der R. Sch., der da auch auftaucht, den konnte man früher auf einigen Seiten zusammen mit M.R. lesen, die sahen gar nicht nach Porno aus... soll ich Beispiele nennen? w&r informationssysteme vielleicht? Tja, "human resources" ist halt ein dehnbbarer Begriff, gell?

PS: Medienvertreter erhalten gerne unzensierte Fassungen, aber eigentlich steht genug da für eine lustige Story. Belegexemplare und Aufwandsentschädigungen gerne an mich


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2013)

http://www.florian-streibl.de/new/images/anfragen/wahlperiode_1/frage152.pdf


> Antwort des Staatsministeriums der Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz
> vom 23.12.2011





> Die Bayerische Staatsregierung hält eine Einschränkung des WAP-Billing für notwendig. Entsprechende Maßnahmen wurden auf Bundesebene auch bereits in die Wege geleitet.





> Den Betreiber der aufgerufenen Seite treffen in vertragsrechtlicher Hinsicht insbesondere die Informationspflichten des § 312c BGB (Unterrichtung des Verbrauchers bei Fernabsatzverträgen) und des § 312g BGB (Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), der künftig zudem um die sogenannte Button-Lösung erweitert werden soll (vergleiche hierzu oben Ziffer 2). Weitere Informationspflichten können sich je nach Ausgestaltung der Seite, des Bestellvorgangs und der angebotenen Dienstleistung beispielsweise aus den §§ 5 f. TMG, §§ 2 ff. DL-InfoV, § 55 RStV sowie der PAngV ergeben.


Wir haben die Button-Lösung heute. Ihre Einhaltung entscheidet, ob Verträge wirksam sind.

Wer keinen deutlichen "kostenpflichtig bestellen"-Knopf gedrückt hat, muss nicht zahlen. Wer fordert, ist beweispflichtig.


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2013)

https://support.google.com/adwordspolicy/answer/3202316?hl=de


> Ab sofort gelten für Zielseiten mit Ausrichtung auf WAP-Telefone dieselben Anforderungen wie für Seiten, die auf Desktop-Computer und High-End-Mobilgeräte mit vollwertigem Browser ausgerichtet sind: Bei Angeboten mit wiederkehrender Abrechnung bzw. Abonnements muss neben den Angaben zu Preis und Abrechnungsintervall ein Zustimmungsfeld vorhanden sein. Wie üblich müssen beide Elemente klar verständlich sein und an einer deutlich sichtbaren Position auf der Seite platziert werden, auf der Nutzer ihre Informationen eingeben. Die Angabe von Preisen und Zahlungsinformationen im Kleingedruckten auf der Website erfüllt die Anforderungen an deutliche Sichtbarkeit und leichte Verständlichkeit nicht.


Das ist eine Änderung im Juni 2013.

Also gab es davor die andere Werbung, bei der wiederkehrende Abrechnungen auch auf Seiten ohne Bestätigungsfeld und ohne klare Informationen folgen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2013)

(Platzhalter)


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2013)

http://www.verbraucherportal-bw.de/servlet/PB/show/2934481/Kostenfallen und Datenschutz_ohne Abb.pdf


> Seit dem 1. August soll Buttonlösung schützen, gilt auch für Smartphones


----------



## bernhard (23 Juli 2013)

Google-Cache vom 22. Mai 2013:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...291.html+&cd=2&hl=de&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a

Der aktuelle Stand im Telekom-Forum sieht um das Wesentliche beschnitten aus:

http://forum.telekom.de/foren/read/...442,tid=3b8efa2bbcf61e1f9ca9e5655c84f291.html

Das hilft den betroffenen Kunden nicht wirklich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2013)

Die Deutsche Telekom zensiert also eine Diskussion um Abo-Gebühren auf der Rechnung im Zusammenhang mit der DIMOCO-Germany AG mit dem Titel "Betrügerisches Abo der "Dimoco Germany GmbH" auf der Rechnung", sodass auch ihre eigenen Empfehlungen zu dem Thema nicht mehr gefunden werden können:
http://forum.telekom.de/foren/read/...442,tid=3b8efa2bbcf61e1f9ca9e5655c84f291.html

Das ist starker Tobak!
Einer solchen Firma sollte man aktiv seine Meinung sagen - durch Kündigung.

Gelöscht wurde u.a. folgendes:




> In anderen Foren wurde das Problem schon deutlich detaillierter besprochen; auch von Leuten die Ahnung von den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen haben.
> 
> Goofy62 (http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?17221-Unberechtigte-Forderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH/page81) schrieb:
> 
> ...


 
Statt darauf einzugehen, zensiert die Telekom und schreibt lapidar


> wir beenden die Diskussion an dieser Stelle. Das ist keine Aussage zur Sache sondern liegt daran, dass wir (die Foren-Mannschaft) keine Lust auf juristische Auseinandersetzungen haben. Wir sehen unser Forum nicht als geeignete Plattform für dieses Thema. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


Das ist drollig! Die deutsche Telekom kassiert offenbar munter mit, will aber nicht diskutieren. Ab und an wird die Gebühr dann aber doch irgendwie erlassen. Wahrscheinlich dann, wenn die Quersumme des Betrages 7 ist und gleichzeitig die Raumtemperatur über 22 Grad liegt und die Farbe der Unterhose des Sachbearbeiters grün. Jedenfalls offenbar nicht aus nachvollziehbaren logischen Gründen.

Dann ist es mal wieder Zeit, die "juristische Diskussion" an anderer Stelle und mit anderen Mitteln zu führen:


> die Schuld liegt nicht bei der Telekom.
> Diese ist sogar per Gesetz verpflichtet die Forderungen einzuziehen.


Dieses Gesäusel in magenta hatten wir ja 2003 schon
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dialer-rechnung-telekom.1666/#post-17165


> _Auch Ihre Vermutung , die Deutsche Telekom AG mache sich der Geldwäsche schuldig, ist falsch . Wie Ihnen bekannt ist wurden wir von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunnikation und Post verpflichtet, das Inkasso zu übernehmen. An diese Vorgabe muss sich die Deutsche Telekom AG halten_


Also: Mutige vor!
http://www.call-magazin.de/dsl-voip...n-telekom-wegen-dialer-geldwaesche_10724.html


> Die Bonner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen die Deutsche Telekom. Dies ist nichts Ungewöhnliches, wohl aber der Hintergrund der Klage: Ein Telekom-Kunde hat das Unternehmen wegen des Verdachts auf Geldwäsche angezeigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2013)

Ist die Deutsche Telekom eigentlich noch Teilnehmer bei den "heißen" Branchentreffen auf Mallorca?


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2013)

Jetzt mal live-comedy.

Vor der Button-Lösung war "Wilder Westen".

Seit der "Kunde" nun doch weiß, dass es was kosten soll, sinkt die "conversion-rate" im Verhältnis ca. 1:5.

Die unbewusst Zahlungswilligen beschweren sich sogar.

Seit der "Kunde" weiß, dass es was kostet, muss auf einmal sogar die Qualität stimmen.

Jetzt mal live: http://www.adultking.tv/renepour_1/index.html


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist starker Tobak!
> Einer solchen Firma [Telekom] sollte man aktiv seine Meinung sagen - durch Kündigung.


 
Tja. Aber wo willst Du hin? Alle anderen machen es genauso, bzw. sie stellen sich sogar noch viel bockiger als die Telekom. Die Telekom scheint denjenigen, die sich beschweren, offenbar in der Mehrzahl der Fälle (leider nicht in allen Fällen) eine Gutschrift auszustellen. Da hört man aber von anderen Providern ganz andere Dinge. O2 hat eine einstweilige Verfügung kassiert wegen widerrechtlicher SIM-Kartensperre bei bestrittener Drittanbieterforderung. Trotzdem machen sie in anderen Fällen ganz genauso weiter. Und jetzt fusionieren sie mit e-plus, das gibt dann den größten deutschen Gutsherrenladen, den man sich vorstellen kann. Wollt ihr die totale Willkür? Dann geht zu den blauen Blubberblasen. Vodafone stellt sich ebenfalls zickig, Congstar erst recht. Und auch Congstar unterbindet im hauseigenen Forum die weitere Diskussion über das Thema, der Thread wurde dort einfach geschlossen. Und auch Congstar lügt, was das Zeug hält.

Alle möchten sie da gerne mitkassieren, schließlich locken die 30 Prozent Provision. Woher die Provision kommt, und wieso es da so viele Beschwerdeführer gibt - diese Diskussion wird bei allen Providern firmenintern offenbar streng unterbunden. Schlipsträger, BWL-er. Und die Bundesnetzagentur guckt zu und beobachtet wahrscheinlich wieder einmal intensiv und interessiert den Markt.

Aber wer will sich da beschweren? Das ist ganz genau die Marktliberalisierung, die wir hier doch alle haben wollten. Die "Entfesselung" und "Befreiung" des lieben Marktes von den "Gängelungen und Zwängen der Überreglulierung". Wir alle kennen doch die ständige Gehirnwäsche der letzten 15 Jahre. "Alternativlos." - Die "Entfesselung" haben wir bekommen. Und die Bundesnetzagentur macht nix, weil sie gemäß herrschender neoliberaler Ideologie eben nicht "gängeln", sondern nur "beobachten" darf. Wird vom BMWI genauso angeordnet, und die BNETZA wird auch mit Führungsleuten besetzt, die genau das tun bzw. nicht tun, was das BMWI erwartet. Führungsleute mit Herkunft aus der Mehrwertbranche. Was soll man da erwarten?

Und wen wählen wir im Herbst? Richtig: die Pastorentochter. Es soll ja alles so bleiben, wie es ist. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob Rot-Grün daran etwas ändern würde. Die haben einen wesentlichen Teil der Zustände in ihrer eigenen Regierungszeit Ende der 90-er mit verbockt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2013)

ich bin bei einem lokalen Anbieter. 0900 ist standardmäßig gesperrt. Anrufe auf 0137-Pingernummern wurden vom Anbieter aus rückerstattet. Bei Problemen bekomme ich einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner. Wieso habe ich Idiot eigentlich der Deutschen Telekom so lange die Treue gehalten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt mal live: http://www.adultking.tv/renepour_1/index.html


"Die Endkunden wissen jetzt ganz genau, wofür sie ihr Geld ausgeben, das war vorher nicht unbedingt der Fall, da kann man sagen, da war das billing relativ einfach"
"Die Kunden haben gesagt, wir haben den Dienst nicht bestellt, was natürlich nicht unbedingt stimmt" (Einwurf Interviewer: "kennt man ja")
Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
"Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"

Das ist 1:1 das, was man zu Dialerzeiten gehört hat...

R.P. tritt ja in dem Filmchen als "Chef von First Mobile Cash" auf, steht in google auch als "CEO First Mobile Cash". Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es eine solche Firma gibt? Im Interview heißt es ja "Bratislava", der Interviewer fragt dann noch klassisch freudianisch "Was für eine Firma steckt hinter First Mobile Cash?" und stottert dann "also was steckt hinter First Mobile Cash, die Firma ist ja eigentlich 'ne andere".
Interessant.

Es gibt in Bratislava keine "First Mobile Cash", sondern eben nur "diese andere Firma", der auch die Homepage firstmobilecash.com gehört - ebenso wie die fwebapps.com
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=fwebapps.com
und andere mehr oder weniger offensichtlich dazu gehörende Domains:
http://dns.robtex.com/sextexx.com.html#whois
http://dns.robtex.com/blackbeanmobile.com.html#whois

Oder ist mit "die Firma ist ja eigentlich 'ne andere" doch Dimoco gemeint?
Ich werde das, was sich da tut, "großflächig recherchierend beobachten". Das ist 1:1 das, was ich zu Dialerzeiten gemacht habe...


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2013)

Ein Whistleblower bei Congstar:

http://www.congstar-forum.de/kunden...0237acc1d562ba402cc9da7838f37352be#post262536


> Ja, diese ganzen Abos und Premium-Dienste sind mehr als nur fragwürdig, das will sicher niemand bestreiten. Aber rein faktisch ist es ein Service, den du genutzt hast (ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich lassen wir hier einmal außen vor)


Und jetzt muss das Hirn weiter arbeiten.

Wissentlich ist mit und unwissentlich ist ohne Vertrag. Das macht den Unterschied.

Der Fordernde ist beweispflichtig. Ohne Nachweis des Fordernden gibt es keine Grundlage, die Rechnung Dritter zu belasten.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2013)

Und wieder lügen sie wie gedruckt, verweisen an den "Dienstleister" weiter, wollen ihre Verantwortung für die Beweiserbringung bei Forderungsabtretung gem. § 404 BGB nicht tragen. Und offensichtlich - wenn man den Schilderungen dort glauben darf - ist es bei Congstar gar nicht so einfach, die Drittanbietersperre überhaupt einzurichten. Und ist die Sperre einmal eingerichtet, wird offenbar trotzdem abgezockt. Und es wird widerrechtlich gegen § 45k TKG die SIM-Karte bei bestrittener Drittanbieterforderung gesperrt.

Pfui, Congstar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2013)

Schon 2012 erklärt die FAZ Abofallen am Smartphone - exemplarisch anhand von DIMOCO


> Denn es kann sein, dass etwa die Telekom via Mobilfunkrechnung auch gleich für Drittanbieter mitkassiert. Und zwar womöglich für solche Unternehmen, von denen der Kunde noch nie etwas gehört und mit denen er auch nie wissentlich einen Dienstleistungsvertrag geschlossen hat. Kontrolliert der Ahnungslose dann doch einmal ganz genau, *stößt er womöglich auf einen Abschnitt, der mit „Leistungen Dimoco Germany GmbH“ überschrieben ist.* Im Fall des kontrollfaulen Telefonierers ist es so. Bei ihm finden sich auf der Rechnung angebliche Dienstleistungen, die oft nachts um 00:55 Uhr abgerufen worden sein sollen. Dahinter steht wahlweise „Digipay“ oder „Abo“.


http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...o-kassieren-nicht-nur-fuer-sich-11832389.html


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"


Wie darf man sich dieses "Ausnutzen" vorstellen?

Da hätte man gerne mehr erfahren.

Jedenfalls war die Firma ganz aktiv und das europaweit. Einige Kostproben nach dem Motto, "Andere Länder, gleiche Unsitten":

http://translate.google.de/translat...oco&start=20&sa=N&biw=1392&bih=1026&tbs=qdr:w

http://translate.google.de/translat...dafone+dimoco&start=60&sa=N&biw=1392&bih=1026

http://translate.google.de/translat...dafone+dimoco&start=70&sa=N&biw=1392&bih=1026

http://translate.google.de/translat...dafone+dimoco&start=80&sa=N&biw=1392&bih=1026

Man versteht nicht alles, aber genug.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2013)

DIMOCO behauptet inzwischen, das "Payment" über DIMOCO sei vergleichbar mit dem mobilen Bezahlen, etwa bei der Bezahlung einer Busfahrkarte mit dem Handy. Der Endkunde habe keinen Vertrag mit DIMOCO, sondern nur mit seinem Netzbetreiber und mit dem angeblichen "Dienstanbieter" (also dem Anbieter z.B. für das Mopsgesangs-Abo).

Das ist gleich aus mehreren Gründen vollkommener Kappes:


Bei den in Deutschland bekannten Handy-Bezahlsystemen für den ÖPNV (etwa DVB LogPay, www.logpay.de) wird eben gerade nicht über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet, sondern die Bezahlung erfolgt entweder über Kreditkarte oder über Banklastschrift oder über ein Prepaid-Guthaben. Diese Verfahren haben überhaupt nichts mit einer Verrechnung über die Telefonrechnung zu tun. Sondern das Handy dient einzig und allein zur Verifizierung der Person und zur schnellen Datenübermittlung unterwegs.
 

Bei allen bekannten seriösen mobilen Bezahlsystemen erfolgt vor dem ersten Bezahlvorgang eine Anmeldung auf dem Abrechnungsportal des Bezahlservices mit persönlicher Authentifizierung. Ohne diese Authentifizierung des Endkunden gegenüber dem Bezahlservice ist die Nutzung des Services nicht möglich. Dagegen erfolgt in den DIMOCO-Fällen zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei der (angeblichen) Bestellung eine Authentifizierung des Endkunden gegenüber DIMOCO. Es erfolgt auch keine Authentifizierung gegenüber dem "Dienstanbieter", sondern der nimmt lediglich die Handynummer her und behauptet, der Inhaber der Handynummer habe ihn bzw. indirekt DIMOCO zur Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung bevollmächtigt.
 

Die DIMOCO wird nicht den Beweis führen können, von den Endkunden zur Verrechnung von Entgelten über die Telefonrechnung bevollmächtigt worden zu sein. Die "vertragliche Zusicherung" seitens der "Dienstanbieter", es gebe da eine solche Bevollmächtigung, kann wohl kaum ausreichen. DIMOCO müsste sich selbst qualifiziert vergewissern, dass es ein solches Einverständnis gibt. Hierzu muss mehr vorgetragen werden als ein Indianerehrenwort des "Dienstanbieters". Denn sonst könnte mit dem gleichen Recht jeder Einbrecher künftig vortragen, der Hausbesitzer habe die "Firma Räumsraus Ltd" auf den Seychellen mit dem Leerräumen des Anwesens beauftragt, und er sei jetzt leider auch nur der "technische Dienstleister", der von der Firma "Räumsraus" die vertragliche "Zusicherung" habe, dass der Hausbesitzer natürlich einverstanden sei.
 
Absurd!

Und noch etwas.

An vielen Stellen wird beklagt, wie schlecht doch gerade in Deutschland die Akzeptanz mobiler Bezahlsysteme sei. Das alles laufe sehr zäh und teigig an, und es haben ja auch schon etliche Anbieter ihren Service wieder einstellen müssen. Seit 10 Jahren höre und lese ich überall: "Mobile Payment boomt", und so weiter. Aber es dümpelt so dahin.

Bei allem, was man jetzt hier erlebt: *wen wundert das eigentlich noch?*

Wenn unter solchen Umständen TK-Kunden abgezockt werden, dann wird die einzige Reaktion der Kunden sein, künftig um alles, was irgendwie nach "neuen mobilen Abrechnungsmethoden" riecht, *einen großen Bogen zu machen.*

Wenn es schon die Anbieter seriöser Bezahlsysteme nicht schaffen, diese Praktiken wie von DIMOCO verfolgt, wettbewerbsrechtlich zu unterbinden, und wenn ganz im Gegenteil auch noch *die Mobilfunkprovider aktiv mithelfen, ihre eigenen Endkunden zu behumsen...*
...na, dann brauchen wir auch nach dem jetzt neu anlaufenden Vorstoß der eurpäischen Mobilfunkprovider nicht zu glauben, dass so bald der "Durcbruch" käme.

Ich werde doch den Teufel tun, mir so etwas ins Haus zu holen! Bin ich denn mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert?


----------



## bernhard (27 Juli 2013)

Beitrag mit unklarem Themenbezug abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/da-bekomme-ich-eben-ne-sms-war-dimoco-abo.43715/


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2013)

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1436416#post1436416


> Ich hatte auch diese Abo-Falle und habe mich durch Eure zahlreichen Tipps erfolgreich gegen diese Abzocke währen können. Ich habe von der Telekom eine Gutschrift über die gesamte Summe, die an DIMOCO überwiesen wurde, bekommen. Also kann ich nur jeden dazu ermuntern duchzuhalten und sich nicht klein kriegen lassen


----------



## waagefrau (27 Juli 2013)

Ich habe mich auch mit einem 3 seitigen Beschwerdebrief den ich im Netz gefunden habe erfolgreich gegen die Zahlung an Dimoco gewehrt und eine entsprechende Gutschrift der Telekom erhalten!  Geht doch!!!!! Nur solange es Menschen gibt die sich lieber abzocken lassen (nach dem Motto sch.auf die 24, 95 €) als sich zu beschweren wird es Firma wie Dimoco geben die das versuchen!


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> DIMOCO behauptet inzwischen, das "Payment" über DIMOCO sei vergleichbar mit dem mobilen Bezahlen, etwa bei der Bezahlung einer Busfahrkarte mit dem Handy. Der Endkunde habe keinen Vertrag mit DIMOCO, sondern nur mit seinem Netzbetreiber und mit dem angeblichen "Dienstanbieter" (also dem Anbieter z.B. für das Mopsgesangs-Abo).


Bei der Dialerei gab es auch immer die Behauptung, es gebe seriöse Anbieter. Die blieben aber immer eine Fata Morgana. Niemand kannte einen. Die Regulierung hat Dialer nicht verboten, sondern nur die unseriösen aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Andere gab es dann nicht mehr.

In diesem Fall geht es um ein Abrechnungsmodell mit vielen Mitverdienern. Die Auszahlungsquote für den Diensteanbieter im letzten Glied der Futterkette ist nicht so hoch.

Für eine Fahrkartenabrechnung erwartet der Kunde eine echte Leistung, die finanziert werden muss. Für fette Gebührenzuschläge für mehrere Mitverdiener bleibt kein Spielraum.

Bei den Minderwertsdiensten zu Höchstpreisen sieht das anders aus. Hier ist mal die Liste von Mobilcom für "Mehrwert"-Dienstleister:

http://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf


> Mobiles Bezahlen Vodafone
> Abrechnung auf der Kundenrechnung unter Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter (SFA)


In der Liste taucht Dimoco als "Anbieter/Verkaufsstelle" auf wie folgt:








Das sind 12 Einträge. Für 9 habe ich Google-Einträge in einer gewissen Anzahl gefunden:

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&scl...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&scl...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&scl...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.Yms&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=2560&bih=1482

Gemeinsame Merkmale:
1) Es geht um Porno-Angebote
2) Betroffene beklagen sich über ungewollte und unbestellte Abbuchungen
3) Betroffene schlagen sich mit dem Problem rum, überhaupt zu wissen, wie es geschah und wie sie ihr Geld zurückholen sollen

Abrechnungen von Fahrkarten für den Nahverkehr passen da gar nicht.

Hervorzuheben aus diesem Thread sind meiner Meinung nach:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"


Handelsregisterauszug für Black Bean Mobile: http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=212785&SID=2&P=1

Handelsregisterauszug für FIRST MOBILE AFFILIATE: http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=156364&SID=2&P=1

Da darf sich jeder einmal die Verknüpfung der beteiligten Personen vor Augen halten. Speziell geht es um die Interessensvermischung zwischen Zahlungsdienstleister und Diensteanbieter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2013)

/// offtopic ///

concept_media
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle-concept-media-kuendigen-



> Hatte mir ebenfalls ausversehen ein Abo bei Concept Media bestellt, einfach durch klicken auf irgendeine doofe Werbung. [...]
> Du bekommst dann von Vodafone die Nummer von Cencept Media (01805109066, ACHTUNG! Kostenpflichtig). Dort musst du nochmal anrufen und das Abo von denen nochmal Sperren lassen. Ging bei mir innerhalb einer Minute.


Die 01805 verwendet auch:
Media On Demand (siehe unten)
http://callofduty.4players.de/board24-off-topic/board25-plauderecke/48589-handy-abzocke-hilfe/

Die "Concept Media Group BV" hat ihren Sitz im Lottumseweg 43 in Grubbenvorst. Dort sitzt auch die webbilling.com BV (~Cyberservices)  (und einige andere 'einschlägig bekannte Firmen')


Odoritech verwendet dieselbe Telefonnummer wie Yonnez Ltd in Zypern
http://headwhois.com/x247.mobi
In beiden Whois taucht M.S. auf
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=xtub.mobi&verbose=1
Damit kennt man wenigstens einen der zypriotischen "Dienstleister" der Dimocopartner aus Zypern:
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/1/prweb9105426.htm

wenn man ein paar Details der Firmen googlet, finden sich weitere, deren Namen man sich vorsorglich notieren sollte:
google

besonders jene, die weitere Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen
google
(manche sitzen in einem anderen Stockwerk)

- Odoritech Ltd, Odoritech Limited odoritech.com.cy
- Yonnez Ltd, Yonnez Limited yonnez.com.cy
- Spice pepper ltd, spice pepper limited spicepepper.com.cy
- Xitedmedia Ltd, Xitedmedia Limited xitedmedia.com.cy
- Webmotion Holding Ltd, Webmotion Holding Limited webmotion.com.cy
(haben zumindest mal alle denselben designer)

Die Aradiaco Limited hatten wir bereits, das ist die mit den AGB-Parallelen
http://www.madbabes.com/impressum/
HE 293568
S.B. --> (?) http://prospectacy.com/en/contact.html
(gleiche Adresse auch im Zusammenhang mit Spammails auffällig: "We would like to introduce you to a group of women that are pretty, nice, and extremely horny. They have joined a one-night-stand dating community in order to meet men that they can enjoy a one-night-stand with.")(Pernimus Limited)(Dahinter steckt eine bekannte Datingfirma)

IM_Solution_66060 ist nicht identifizierbar
IM dürfte "Intercon Media" sein.
s.a.
_IMobilevideos_60660_ Webformular / [email protected]
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=interconmedia.at&verbose=1
s.a.
Media on Demand GmbH
(hier im Forum seit 2011 vertreten)

a.a.O.
(s.a. 26.08.2012 - Dimoco GmbH: _Mobile_Trend_60660)_
das wäre evtl. http://mobiletrend.de/Impressum ) (kennen wir ja auch schon)


swissmedia_web ist nicht eindeutig

die anderen hatten wir bereits (wie z.B. Twindale, deren schweizerisches Gegenstück zum Versteck in Jena die Adresse dort ist: " Industriestrasse 21 6055 Alpnach")

Eine Internetwelt voller Spinnfäden - und in der Mitte des netzes sitzt die fette alte Spinne. Wie zu Dialerzeiten halt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2013)

So Angebote wie von Odori Tech kann ich leider derzeit nicht überprüfen. Da werden 7,49€/Woche über die Telefonrechnung bezahlt. Wie das Abo ausgelöst wird? Weiß ich nicht 
Von Dimoco war da nix zu sehen.


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2013)

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45p.html


> § 45p Auskunftsanspruch über zusätzliche Leistungen
> (1) Stellt der Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung, die auch Entgelte für Leistungen Dritter ausweist, so muss er dem Teilnehmer auf Verlangen unverzüglich kostenfrei folgende Informationen zur Verfügung stellen:
> 
> 1. die Namen und ladungsfähigen Anschriften der Dritten,
> 2. bei Diensteanbietern mit Sitz im Ausland zusätzlich die ladungsfähige Anschrift eines allgemeinen Zustellungsbevollmächtigten im Inland.


Mal ganz platt gesagt: Da steht, es kann "Dritte" geben.

"Dritte" sind nicht "Dritte, Vierte, Fünfte ..." bis zum letzten Briefkasten in Übersee.

Der Unterschied ist wesentlich. Bei den 0190-Nummern waren die endlosen Weitervermietungen bewusst und massenhaft für missbräuchliche Nutzungen ausgenutzt worden.

Das wurde für die 0900-Nummern bewusst anders geregelt. "Technische Dienstleister" für Weiterverschleierung sind explizit unzulässig.

Genau dieses "Geschäftsmodell" eines Technischen Weiterverschleieres taucht hier ganz frech auf.

Wer schützt die Verbraucher vor solchen "Geschäftsmodellen", denen offensichtlich eine gesetzliche Grundlage fehlt oder die erkennbar dem Willen des Gesetzgebers widersprechen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2013)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Seite, die über DIMOCO abgerechnet wird, um mir diese selbst anzusehen. Leider finde ich keine. Wenn ich mit einem emulierten Android surfe oder mit einem Iphone als User ASgent, lande ich nicht dort, wo es spannend ist. Interessant allerdings, dass beispielksweise auf Seiten ohne jeden Preishinweis Videos angeboten werden. Klicke ich darauf, lande ich auf Seiten, die mir mitteilen, dass mein Handy nicht erkannt werden kann, weil ich im WLAN surfe. Daher müsse ich diverse Dinge tun (mich anrufen lassen, "dabei ist es nicht nötig, das Telefon am Ohr zu haben")  [Weiß jemand, was da technisch passiert? Klingt für mich sehr abenteuerlich].
Wenn das auch nicht geht, soll ich selbst eine Nummer anrufen.
Ich habe das nun auf einer Seite mal genauer angeschaut:
1) Man google nach "eindeutigen Seiten" über "eindeutige Suchbegriffe"
2) Man betrachte den Quelltext der Seiten
3) Man suche nach Weiterleitungen


Im aktuellen Selbsttest fand ich da wieder eine Seite, die mir erzählt, dass ich im Wlan surfe und daher nicht erkannt werde.
Der link könnte dieser sein:
http://pgw.wap.net-m.net/pgw/io/cp/detectinfo/#######/#######


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die DIMOCO wird nicht den Beweis führen können, von den Endkunden zur Verrechnung von Entgelten über die Telefonrechnung bevollmächtigt worden zu sein.


Das versuchen die wohl auch nicht:

http://www.dimoco.at/mobile-payment/konsumenten/handyrechnung.html


> Nachdem die mobilen Dienste oder Internet-Services allerdings von Diensteanbietern – und nicht vom technischen Dienstleister DIMOCO – betrieben werden, kann DIMOCO zu den Diensten keine Auskunft erteilen, sondern die Anfrage lediglich an den Anbieter des Dienstes weiterleiten.


Man will nur technischer Dienstleister sein.

Abgerechnet werden Telemedien im Internet, für die die üblichen gesetzlichen Regeln gelten. Wer fordert, ist beweispflichtig. Wenn die Vertragspartner uneinig sind, stehen die üblichen Rechtswege offen.

DIMOCO zieht Beträge von Konten Dritter ein, ohne von diesen bevollmächtigt zu sein. Das Verfahren ist vergleichbar dem Lastschriftverfahren bei Banken

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift

Bei unerlaubten Lastschriften bucht die Bank den Betrag zurück, wenn der Kontoinhaber das will.

Hier läuft das anders. DIMOCO will das Geld behalten, auch wenn der Kontoinhaber (=Handyrechnungszahler) das Geld nicht verlieren will.

Steht DIMOCO über dem Gesetz?

Wie kann ein technischer Dienstleister wissen, was richtig ist?

Klären können das nur die Vertragspartner, aber natürlich nur in der Reihenfolge, dass der Fordernde den Nachweis antritt und der Verbraucher zustimmt oder ein Gericht entscheidet.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist offen, ob Geld fließen soll. DIMOCO hat das nicht zu entscheiden.

Wenn der Verbraucher nicht will, dass Geld ohne seine Zustimmung über die Telefonrechnung eingezogen wird, gibt es keine Grundlage für einen technischen Dienstleister, die sofortige Herausgabe des Geldes zu verweigern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2013)

Deine Folgerungen sind sicherlich richtig. Aber wenn nun nur ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz der Betroffenen sich an DIMOCO wendet, dann könnte DIMOCO soigar *jedem *Beschwerdeführer das Geld zurück zahlen und würde dennoch viel Geld behalten, ohne dass es dafür eine rechtliche Grundlage gibt*. Wie man dieses Verhalten der Firma nennen will, ist erst einmal eine Frage. Wie man es juristisch beurteilen könnte, ist dann eine weitere Frage. Manche Wahrheiten haben den charmanten Vorteil, dass sie offensichtlich sind, ohne ausgesprochen zu werden. Also spreche ich meine weiteren Schlussfolgerungen ausdrücklich nicht aus. Auch meine Hoffnung, dass sich irgendwann einmal genauer mit den sich ergebenden Fragen beschäftigen wird und zu Ergebnissen kommt, die ich für richtig halte, brauche ich nicht auszusprechen. Sie ist da und ich lasse sie mir von niemandem nehmen.
Ich denke, dies war mein letztes Wort zu diesem Thema. Denn wenn eine Firma in mehreren Foren mitliest, in denen sehr wichtige Fragen gestellt werden zu ihren Geschäften und darauf nicht reagiert, dann hat sie dafür sicherlich Gründe. Hypothesenbildungen zu diesen Gründen verkneife ich mir ebenfalls.


			
				Frank Thiess schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wahrheit ist eine unzerstörbare Pflanze. Man kann sie ruhig unter einen Felsen vergraben, sie stößt trotzdem durch, wenn es an der Zeit ist.


 
(*): dies gilt selbstverständlich nicht für Fälle, in denen jemand bewusst ein Abo abschließt. Diese Selbstverständlichkeit sollte ich auch einmal wieder erwähnen. Wenn aber der GF der FMC selbst berichtet, dass seit der Buttonlösung die Conversion Rate um 80% gefallen ist, dann kann man auch daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## n3rd (28 Juli 2013)

http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/vlnr-gerald-tauchner-roland-tauchner--/de/Fotostrecke/21955137/0

Damit Ihr mal die Brüder kennenlernt.


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2013)

Nix Busfahrkarte.

Mit den paar Kröten kommt man nicht weit.

Man hat sich spezialisiert:

https://www.google.de/#safe=off&out...9,d.ZWU&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=1366&bih=1229


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2013)

http://www.epc.si/en/nakupovanje-po-internetu/primeri-potronikov/403-press-release-dimoco-sms-club


> The European Consumer Centre Slovenia (ECC Slovenia), which operates as part of the Slovene Consumers' Association, was in the previous month contacted by several consumers who had unwittingly become members of Dimoco, a pay-for SMS club. They had not been aware of the club membership until they received their monthly mobile phone bills, which were considerably higher than in the months prior to that.
> 
> ECC Slovenia has already contacted the European Consumer Centre Austria, where the company Dimoco's registered office is located, as we believe this is a matter of unfair commercial practice. Information on what to do in the event of dealings with the company in question is available on the website of ECC Slovenia www.epc.si. Mobile operators are required to protect their subscribers and the Market Inspectorate of the Republic of Slovenia is expected to take measures in accordance with its power.


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2013)

http://wiki.toomuchmedia.com/index.php/DIMOCO_(mobile_payment)


> When setting up DIMOCO in your cascades, you can choose the processing type to be used in the cascade step by selecting it from the drop-down menu. DIMOCO currently supports the following processing types:
> 
> * Dialer


Ich sehe das schon lange so, dass es hier um Dialer geht:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-0900-oder-wap-billing-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/

Von Widerrufsinformationen, Leistungsbeschreibung, Kontaktdaten des Anbieters, Buttonlösung usw. ist in dem ersten verlinkten Artikel nicht die Rede.

Im Sprachgebrauch des Gewerbes steht "Kochdialer" für eine Möglichkeit, ahnungslose Internetteilnehmer mit dem Interessensgebiet "Kochen" gründlich abziehen zu können.

http://www.geierforum.de/ptopic3567.html

Dialer steht für Anwählprogramm. Auf dem Smartphone wählt eine App den Wap-Kostenmechanismus an.

http://www.dimoco.at/dimoco-newsletter/dimoco-update-0112.html


> Macht eine Länder-Coverage von insgesamt 583 Millionen Mobile Subscriber. So fängt das DIMOCO Jahr gut an.


Das sind 583 Mio. Handynutzer, die bezüglich der Möglichkeiten, ganz erhebliche TK-fremde Zusatzgebühren verursachen zu können, vermutlich zum Großteil nur unzureichend informiert sind.

Der Sprachgebrauch zum "Dialer mobile edition" ist wie bei der Dialerei mit Wählmodemverbindungen. Es geht um "conversion rate"-optimierte Layouts und hohe Haltezeiten. Die unbewusst zahlungswilligen Kunden werden als "traffic" wahrgenommen.

Die Layouts stehen hier im Thread weiter oben. Die Haltezeit ist die Anzahl der Abobuchungen, bis der verblüffte Handynutzer den verworrenen Weg der Abobeendigung gefunden hat.

Die freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Dialerei first edition war nur dreiste Selbstbedienung und die Versuche der staatlichen Regulierung eine Farce.

Jetzt läuft das Theater als Porndialer mobile edition auf Millionen Smartphones, die selbstverständlich auch von Kindern und Jugendlichen genutzt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2013)

[off topic]
Ich setze als bekannt voraus, wer NATS von toomuchmedia entwickelt hat.
Weniger bekannt dürfte sein, wer zu Nathans Zeiten Dialerpartner bei NATS war... Das war eine Firma aus dem Umfeld derer, die im Zusammenhang mit dem Dialerprozess in Osnabrück als "Synonym für Dialerbetrug" bezeichnet wurden. Vielleicht ist das aber auch alles gar nicht so sehr off topic...
traffic, mobile traffic, rotierende Banner. Die Technik an sich ändert sich, sonst nichts:


> Wie viel Geld kann ich verdienen?
> Das Potential ist grenzenlos. Es ist allein von Ihnen abhängig. Mehr Verkauf bedeutet mehr Geld!


(Auf dieser Seite möchte ich noch auf diesen Passus hinweisen:


> Welcher Name steht auf Ihren Schecks?
> New Media Group Corp. und die Schecks werden von Chexx Inc.versendet.


- Geld aus Panama? Oder aus Canada? Zyprische Holdings? Slowakische Notare? Tschechische Geschäftsführer in Nikoisa? Definitiv mal ein fettes Lesezeichen setzen.)

Noch ein Gewinnspiel heute? Wie heißt der Director der Firma in Panama?

a) Jambra
b) Mambra
c) Tambra
oder...
d)  

Noch eins?

Wie heißt ein bekanntes PP der NMG Corp?
a) Tetish Hits
b) Xetish Hits
c) Getish Hits?
oder...
d)  

Es wird für keinen der Beteiligten besser, wenn ich weiter schreibe. Aber ich weiß es. Ätsch. Und wen's interessiert, der muß es nur suchen.

Und noch ein kleiner Witz am Schluß:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem großen Pornowebmaster und einem unfreiwilligen FMC-Kunden? Nun ja: Die einen wissen nicht, von wem das Geld kommt, das sie bekommen
- die anderen wissen nicht, wohin das Geld geht, das man ihnen wegnimmt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2013)

[off topic]


> Die freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Dialerei first edition war nur dreiste Selbstbedienung und die Versuche der staatlichen Regulierung eine Farce.


Die freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle hat ja auch nur den Namen geändert

Die Märchen sind dieselben:


> FST: Mehrwertdienste besser als ihr Ruf
> Sex, Betrug & Co. KG – oder Dienste mit „Pfarrers Segen“?
> Düsseldorf, 7. Juli 2004. „Mehrwertdienste – das sind überteuerte Sex-Hotlines und betrügerische Dialer!“ So die landläufige Auffassung. Doch welches „Mehr“ steckt in Leistungen vieler Mehrwertdienste – seriös und „preiswert“ angeboten von Unternehmen, die sich gesellschaftlich verantwortlich verhalten und Kreativität und Know-How nicht in Betrugszwecke, sondern in Leistungsangebote stecken, die schlichtweg Informationen schneller und einfacher zugänglich machen?


Gestern Pfarrer Fliege, heute Busfahrkarten.


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2013)

Die Leidenszeit der Dialerei first edition betrug mehr als 10 Jahre.

Das Grundgesetz der Branche ist kompakt. Erlaubt ist alles, was Kasse macht, oder wie ein Insider sagte:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"



Die Dialerei first edition beendete letztlich der BGH, weil die erbeuteten Gebühren nicht mehr durchsetzbar waren. Die "Kunden" widersetzten sich zunehmend erfolgreich.

Das BGH-Urteil passt auch hier:

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1134151#post1134151


> Siehe dazu:
> BGH, Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005 - III ZR 3/05.
> 
> Forderungen kann jetzt - wenn überhaupt - dann nur der unseriöse Endanbieter der angeblichen "Leistung" geltend machen. Der versteckt sich aber hinter dem "Service" der DIMOCO und möchte lieber nicht genannt und nicht gefunden werden. Nun denn - dann kriegt eben niemand was.


Hilfe gibt es heute noch durch die Buttonlösung. Wer fordert, ist nachweispflichtig. Betroffene müssen sich nur gegen das Mitverdienerinteresse der Mobilfunker durchsetzen.

Wer massiv protestiert, bekommt das scheinbar verlorene Geld zurück.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt mal live: http://www.adultking.tv/renepour_1/index.html


Upps, Sendepause?

Na, hoffentlich geht es bald wieder.

Das sind echte Premium-Informationen, offen und verständlich erklärt, wie es läuft.

Für die Fortsetzungsfolge hätte ich einen Wunsch: auch mal erklären, wie das mit dem Ausnutzen von Möglichkeiten so gemacht wurde. Ein anschauliches Beispiel oder so.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Upps, Sendepause?


Wenn ich wetten würde, würde ich auf die Beendigung der Geschäftsbeziehung zu einem überheblichen Juniorpartner setzen. In Deutschland würde man vermuten, dass die BlueCard nicht verlängert wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

Redu, bei dieser Hitze musst Du mir deine Bemerkung schon erklären... Wer ist der Juniorpartner? Der "arme" R. oder St. von AK, der Interviewer?
Und wer ist eigentlich adultking? Und wenn ja: wie viele?
Der ist schon einmal der falsche. Oder richtige. Oder wie. Und Dibo macht das ja schon länger nicht mehr. Wenn Kohlrabi zu lange kocht, wird die Birne weich. Oder hohl. Die Geschichte wird immer interessanter. Heute abend werde ich mir ein paar Pils gönnen. Was ist eigentlich der Plural von Pils? Plzen? Naja, mal einen Bayer fragen.
_Dieses Posting enthält temperaturbedingte Verwirrungen, aber ehe es wieder kühler wird, habe ich das auf die Reihe recherchiert. Slibuji!_


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2013)

per PN, da off topic


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

[Da es derzeit offenbar keine weiteren Beschwerden gibt über Dimoco und/oder deren Partner in Absurdistan und anderswo, mache ich heute etwas smalltalk. Content ist alles, gerade bei dieser Hitze]

adultking.tv ist jetzt auch das Mönchichi? (die Seite funktioniert wieder, aber.....)
Jetzt kapier ich gar nix mehr...
Vielleicht macht da jemand sexgoesmobile für ganz Germany?
Jedenfalls hat es DIMOCO geschafft, einige Leutchen gegen sich aufzubringen, die so einiges an Gesamtlebenserfahrung haben im Umgang mit Taschenlampen für spezielle dunkle Bereiche. Manchmal glaube ich, dass wir die Szene in manchen Facetten besser kennen als die Szene sich selbst...
Die durch jahrelange Erfahrung geschärften Nachtsichtgeräte sehen dann mit Staunen, dass auf adultking-tv kein Interview mit Ex-Dimoco RP mehr zu sehen ist, sondern ein Comic von adultking-com. Das gehört nach Uruguay und deshalb (man verzeihe mir die Simplifizierung) zum Mainzer Monchichi, als alter ego Schlossherr des Schwulenschlosses. Wie damals bei Matrix. You know? Oder: Ты помнишь?
Fasziniert entdeckt man dann Blogs wie erotikpress (com), in denen eine Person bloggt (E... "the Camel"), die gar nicht so heißt wie der Domaininhaber, der nämlich E.R. heißt, angeblich von einer Firma aus NL, nämlich Partnerpages BV. Aber Partnerpages kennt man doch aus der Schweiz. Verwirrung, Verwirrung. "Was, die leben noch?" fragt so'n Typ aus USA (was übersetzt heißt: "They are still Alife?"). Naja, eigentlich _alive_ - aber angesichts meines Alkoholspiegels verwechsle ich das kurz und antworte: "Yeah, those guys from Monchengladbach" - und der Ami (ein ganz großer Trafficbroker, sagt er), der lacht und sagt "good thinxx will stay alife forever". Huch, jetzt hat er das auch verwechselt. Ist vielleicht gar kein Ami, sondern... sagen wir mal... Österreicher?! Drum heißt "Huch" für den auch "Öha" oder so und er kapiert den Witz nie, den alten Kalauer aus der Zeit der "Jungs in Panama".
Kapiert keiner mehr, was ich hier schreibe?
Na ja, mit Schwarmintelligenz wird das schon. Selbst bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Jena.


----------



## dvill (3 August 2013)

http://www.ctu.eu/164/download/Monitoring_Reports/monitoring_report_11_2012_november.pdf


> In October ́s monitoring report the CTU informed about the increase of the number of complaints against the company DIMOCO Czech, s.r.o. and the approach of the CTU concerning these complaints. Complaints related to the provision of services by means of Premium SMS and Premium MMS (PR SMS/MMS). During November the CTU handed over to the Association of operators of mobile services (APMS) another 15 complaints. Currently, the CTU registers 42 of those complaints. At the beginning of November the company Vodafone informed the CTU that it handed over complaints of 15 of its subscribers, including their contact data, to the company DIMOCO. This company should contact complainants in order to return to them financial amounts. According to its statement each operator resolves its complaints individually. The CTU at random controlled settlement of complaints of five complainants and they confirm that the company DIMOCO already asked them for bank accounts. Out of three complaints the company T-Mobile considered one as legitimate.


So sehe ich das auch.

Wer unerlaubt von fremden Konten Gelder einzieht, zahlt das Geld natürlich sofort zurück, wenn der Verbraucher das Geld nicht verlieren will.

Wer bezahlt unserer BNetzA mal das Reiseticket, um sich von der CTU erklären zu lassen, was mit "Regulierung" gemeint ist?


----------



## dvill (4 August 2013)

Man liegt in der Tschechischen Republik wirklich ganz vorne.

http://www.ctu.eu/164/download/Monitoring_Reports/monitoring_report_01_2013_january.pdf


> Monthly monitoring report no. 1/2013
> of the Czech Telecommunication Office
> January 2013





> In the period evaluated also increased the number of complaints, which the CTU was not materially competent authority to solve (increase by 145 %), this increase was represented in major part by services of third parties – primarily by the so-called Premium Services and audio text services. Because these are not the services of electronic communications also the APMS, which allocates the codes for Premium Services, was continuously informed about this situation. The biggest number of complaints related to the case DIMOCO and the so-called chargeable SMS.


http://www.ctu.eu/164/download/Monitoring_Reports/monitoring_report_04_2013_april.pdf


> Monthly monitoring report No. 4/2013
> of the Czech Telecommunication Office
> April 2013





> In the reporting period also the number of complaints, which the CTU is materially incompetent to resolve, remained the same, in the greatest extent the services of third parties participated in this increase – primarily so-called Premium SMS ́s and audio textual services. Inasmuch as there are not the services of electronic communications also APMS was continuously informed about this situation. In this period the greatest number of complaints in this respect related to the company DIMOCO.


Jetzt versteht man das hier:

http://www.dimoco.at/index.php?id=258&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=251&cHash=27b063b6fb4edca4c1eaef79811c4159


> Mobile Payment Transaktions-Partner DIMOCO – punktet mit einem neuen Service in der Tschechischen Republik: DIMOCO bietet ab sofort die Abrechnung über die Billing Gateways bei den drei größten Netzbetreibern des Landes (T-Mobile, Telefonica o2 und Vodafone) an und erreicht somit annähernd 100% der tschechischen  Mobilfunknutzer.


Das begeistert die Tschechen wohl nicht ungetrübt.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...ielen-Handy-Apps-lauern-teure-Abo-Fallen.html


> Normalerweise müssen Anbieter über Preise, Inhalt, Laufzeit, Widerrufs- und Kündigungsmöglichkeiten informieren. Passiert das nicht, ist der Vertrag unwirksam. Die Bundesnetzagentur prüft zurzeit, ob es einen "Bezug zum Rufnummernmissbrauch gibt", wie ihr Sprecher Rene Henn sagt. Sprich: Ob auch außerhalb des Zivilrechts gegen Gesetze und Vorgaben verstoßen wird.


Was ist passiert? NICHTS.

Kein Wunder:

http://www.dvtm.net/archiv-details....d]=149&cHash=8577a6a844f47e46a4fd65b5469fa5b7


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren.


Der Wunsch ist heute erfüllt. Der Markt bedient sich selbst.

http://waz.m.derwesten.de/;sl_slide...-bei-handy-apps-id3931799.html?service=mobile


> Auch die Aufsichtsbehörde der Mobilfunkanbieter hat sich mittlerweile eingeschaltet. Die Bundesnetzagentur habe mittlerweile Ermittlungen wegen Rufnummernmissbrauchs aufgenommen, so ein Sprecher Die Übertragung der MSISDN könne gegen Datenschutzrechte verstoßen.


Das wundert mich schon lange. Die Smartphones stellen Internetzugänge zur Verfügung. Wie können Wapdialer vom Internet aus auf die Handyrechnung durchgreifen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Das wundert mich schon lange.


Mich auch! Es gab doch vor einiger Zeit mal die Abrechnungen Shortpay, Wapme und so ein Dingensda aus Berlin. Wie kann es sein, dass sich innert kürzester Zeit ein Parallelprodukt etablieren kann und alle findes gut (außer einzelnen, geprellten Verbrauchern natürlich)?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2013)

> Die Übertragung der MSISDN könne gegen Datenschutzrechte verstoßen


Das hatte ich hier ja auch schon spekuliert:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch schon einmal, dass überhaupt versucht wird, eine Identifikation vorzunehmen, nur weil ich ein Video anschauen will. Was sagt da der Datenschutzbeauftragte? Ich werde es herausfinden.


---
Entsprechende Anfragen wurden bereits gestellt.


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2013)

Hier mal ein Vergleich, was andere machen, die in der Beschwerdehäufigkeit bei Google viel weiter unten liegen:

http://www.in-telegence.net/fileadmin/user_upload/Vertragsunterlagen/BGB_IN-mobil_payment.pdf


> Partner stellt bei allen Diensten sicher, dass der Mobilfunkkunde gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eindeutig über die Art, den Umfang, den Inhalt, den Gesamt-Preis (inklusive Transportpreis), etwaige anfallende Nebenkosten (z.B. WAP- und sonstige Downloadkosten) seines Mobilfunkanbieters und sonstige wichtige Rahmenbedingungen (z.B. Mindestalter) bezüglich der angebotenen Leistung vor deren Bestellung bzw. Abrechnung informiert wird.





> Die Erbringung von Web-basierten Einzelleistungen oberhalb eines Preises von 4,99 Euro dürfen nur an Endkunden ab 16 Jahren erbracht werden. Partner versichert insofern, ein Altersverifikationssystem einzusetzen, das eine wirksame Identifizierung und Authentifizierung gewährleistet und vor der Inbetriebnahme von der Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz (KJM) oder der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Multimedia Diensteanbieter FSM e.V. geprüft und abgenommen wurde.





> Bei ABO-Leistungen via Web-Billing muss die URL, über die die Kündigung des ABOs möglich ist, selbstredend sein und darf höchstens auf der 2. Unterebene der Bestelldomain liegen. Partner stellt sicher, dass via Internet angeforderte ABO-Leistungen nur an unbeschränkt Geschäftsfähige erbracht werden. Partner wird insofern ein AVS-System einsetzen, welches vor der Inbetriebnahme von der Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz (KJM) oder der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Multimedia Diensteanbieter (FSM e.V.) geprüft und abgenommen wurde.





> Partner gewährleistet, dass bei Bestellung der Leistung per WAP ein gesonderter schriftlicher Hinweis aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen erfolgt: „Abgerechnet wird über Ihre Handynummer. Dazu wird Ihre Handynummer an den Anbieter übermittelt.“


Das hört sich viel schlüssiger an. Die Wischi-Waschi-Formulierungen bei DIMOCO ("Der Partner versichert, ein guter Mensch zu sein") eröffnen dem Missbrauch die Tür (Meine Meinung). Ich persönlich glaube nicht an Zufall.


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Das hört sich viel schlüssiger an. Die Wischi-Waschi-Formulierungen bei DIMOCO ("Der Partner versichert, ein guter Mensch zu sein") eröffnen dem Missbrauch die Tür (Meine Meinung). Ich persönlich glaube nicht an Zufall.


Dieses "Hände-in-Unschuld-waschen" funktioniert doch seit Jahren nimmer. Das findet man doch allerorten und ist oft genug verbunden mit Ganovereien.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2013)

Ich glaube, dass sich das Thema DIMOCO erst einmal erledigt hat. Wenn die Geschäftsführer ihr Handwerk beherrschen, werden sie doch wohl tunlichst darauf achten, dass es keine weiteren Beschwerden mehr gibt. Denn Beschwerden bringen Öffentlichkeit und nicht jede Öffentlichkeit ist so kritiklos wie manche innovationsgeile Wirtschaftsredaktion. Als Zahlungsdienstleister ist DIMOCO für Menschen bösen Willens durchaus ersetzbar.
@Rüdiger: Wapme ist doch gar nicht so weit weg. Übrigens ist deren de-Domain verkäuflich
Die Domaininhaber sind durchaus bekannt

Wapme selbst. Nun ja. Was ist damit eigentlich passiert? Erst der Griff in die Schweiz, dann kam das Handypaymentfiasko und dann war irgendwann Schluß. Im Jahresabschluss 2006 war Handypayment erstaunlicherweise kein Thema.
Dafür schauderten Insider über dies und jenes, was man lesen musste:


> Das Mobile Adult Geschäft der Lawa wurde auf den gesamten Markt Schweiz konzentriert und führte die Lawa nach einigen defizitären Monaten in 2005 wieder in die Profitabilität. Die im Rahmen des Sanierungskonzeptes der Wapme Group anstehende Neustrukturierung der Lawa zielt auf eine signifikante Profitabilitätssteigerung im Adult Business ab. Das mit dem Joint Venture Wapme Telco AG verbundene konstante und berechenbare Einkommen bei minimalem Personalaufwand führt zudem zu einer deutlichen und nachhaltigen Verbesserung des operativen Ergebnisses.


...bis dann mal wieder das Totenglöcklein läutete...
Die "Wapme Telco" ist auch liquidiert. Wie hieß eigentlich gleich wieder jene Schweizer Holding, die im April 2006 noch mal eben 1,4 Mio Aktien gekauft hat? Wer's wissen will, könnte mal die StA München fragen...
Übrigens tauchte im Mai 2006 der Name "Wapme Telco AG" im Zusammenhang mit Pingbetrug auf. Das war hier. 
Die Welt ist klein.


> ...+491377073392884...
> 01377073392884 (dtms --> "A* Telecom --> Swiss Eink*)


Strafanzeigen soll's gegeben haben. Staatsanwälte, die ihren Job ernst nehmen, hat man offenbar gerade nicht verfügbar gehabt. Schade.

und was hat das mit Dimoco zu tun? Hmm. Vielleicht eher mit den Partnern der DIMOCO? Mit Ph.G. vielleicht? Partner kann man sich als gute Geschäftsführer aussuchen. Das ist ein Vorteil, den man nützen sollte, wenn man überleben will im Haifischbecken Payment Business... Nicht aus jedem wird ein Tecdax-Mitglied


----------



## dvill (7 August 2013)

Wenn ein Privatmensch sich als Finanzagent anwerben lässt, Geld aus betrügerischen Handlungen empfängt und das Geld weiter in dubiose Kanäle leitet, wird er sich persönlich verantworten müssen.

Was macht nun ein Finanzdienstleister nach eigenen Gnaden?

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...imoco-und-lucy-marx-zum-bundeskanzleramt-etat


> Wie geht DIMOCO mit Diensteanbietern um, die sich nicht an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben halten?
> 
> Als Konsequenz auf Verstöße gegen regulatorische Auflagen, das Telekommunikationsgesetz, o.ä. werden die entsprechenden Service-Anbieter aufgefordert ihren Dienst zu ändern, einzustellen, oder werden bei Zuwiderhandeln deaktiviert.


Die sind doch nicht ganz dicht.

Wenn sich ein Diensteanbieter nicht an gesetzliche Vorgaben hält, gibt es keinen Vertrag mit dem Verbraucher und keinen Grund, unerlaubt eigenmächtig auf dessen Telefonrechnung zuzugreifen.

Dann müssen bisher gebuchte Gelder von Geschädigten doch unmittelbar zurückgezahlt werden. Es geht um Geldwäsche.

Wie kann man die bisherigen Gelder behalten wollen und dem Täter Hinweise geben, er möchte bitte was ändern? Betrug ist ein Fall für die Behörden, sofort und beim ersten Auftreten.

Sich gegebenenfalls mit Betrügern gemein zu machen, ist für Finanzdienstleister keine Handlungsoption.

Die Arbeit als Finanzdienstleister ist auch in Ö erlaubnispflichtig:

http://portal.wko.at/wk/format_detail.wk?angid=1&stid=519991&dstid=5105
http://www.fma.gv.at/de/startseite.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2013)

Lustige Recherche zu den Kunden der Dimoco... Der Anwalt, der für die Zypernholding unterschreibt, heisst "Herr Humorlos". Das stimmt mich heiter 
...und dass er in einem Blog einer Firma auftaucht, die "Smart Companies" heißt, ist auch komisch: Der smarte, humorlose Anwalt der Pornofirmen?
Welch groteske Blüten solche Recherchen treiben können, sieht man an diesem Beispiel auch sehr schön: Den Dienstleister, den man da findet, den nutzten früher auch andere, um tschechische Firmen nach Zypern zu verschieben. Das sind erst Geschichten... Tschechien, unser würdiger EU-Nachbar. Hoffentlich sind deren Atomreaktoren halb so gut abgesichert wie die Geld- und Firmentricksereien.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2013)

Sollte jemand zufällig mal in Bratislava vorbei kommen, ich hätte da einige Sehenswürdigkeiten
zb
http://www.orsr.sk/zbl.asp?lan=en&ID=156364&SID=2


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2013)

Was diese zypriotische Sache angeht: Mittlerweile verliert sich die Spur auf den Seychellen
Dort sitzt der Eigentümer eines der Eigentümer der Fininch Holding, des Eigentümers einiger Partner der DIMOCO (Basiceria Limited). Die Direktoren der Firma haben Adressen in Zypern, Firmen in Panama usw. usf. (Dort landet man wiederum bei Hunderten Firmen). In Panama taucht der Name einer Direktorin (?) auch auf im Zusammenhang mit einer Firma in Panama, die namensgleich ist mit dem zypriotischen "Secretary" der Basiceria (Cymanco Services Limited). Die Adresse der Basiceria führt wiederum nach Larnaka, zu cyproman.com.cy

Das ist alles feinster zypriotischer Dschungel, finanziert durch freundliche Unterstützung des deutschen Steuerzahlers.

Ende der Fahnenstange, das ist ein Piratenversteck erster Güte. Dem Inhaber des Piratenschatzes kann man nur gratulieren.


=================
nur für Technikexperten
bitte Vorsicht walten lassen

was ist eigentlich TDS Sutra??? (ok, das was ich jetzt)
Wer weiß, was das hier bedeutet? Google

Ich ahne, was das bedeuten könnte, aber ich spreche es nicht aus...
Experten können sich das gerne näher ansehen und mir erklären...

edit:
Ich bin ja erklärter Infojunkie und geb mir die Droge, egal wie schmutzig die Nadel ist... Gerade war ich mit 'nem virtuellen Handy auf einer dieser Seiten. Einige Weiterleitungen und schwupps wollte man mal wieder mein Handy identifizieren. Wer war der Bösewicht? Die Odori Tech uas Zypern. Odori Tech? Hatten wir doch erst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-7#post-369432

Ratet mal, wer da Jugendschutzbeauftragter ist? Der "haarlose" Anwalt D. aus Hamburg. Und die Seiteninhaberin ist "Director at Meridian Trust - Corporate & Fiduciary Services ". Ach nee aber auch.Und wie komme ich da hin? Über die Webseite eines netten Russen, ein bekanntes Mitglied des beliebten Forums Crutop. Hab ich mal abgespeichert wegen eines Falles namens "Matlock". Ich glaube es einfach nicht.

mag sein, dass ich nur ein Chaostheoretiker bin, mag aber auch sein, dass man hier ein paar Hinweise finden kann... Ich suche weiter...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (8 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ende der Fahnenstange, das ist ein Piratenversteck erster Güte.



Dorthin würde ich gern mal abTauchnern.


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2013)

TDS Sutra?  Ich kenne nur Kama Sutra  SCNR


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2013)

TDS Sutra ist ein "Traffic Distribution System". Es gibt legitime Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Auch. Noch einmal der Link zu Symantec:
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blo...-channels-look-traffic-redistribution-systems

Was das Auftreten des Hinweises auf TDS Sutra im Zusammenhang mit Seiten zu bedeuten hat, die einen Bezug zu First Mobile Affiliate haben, weiß ich nicht. Dass FMA eine Art Werbenetzwerk mit zufällig generierten Zielen anbietet, ist bekannt. (http://www.firstmobilec***.com/adult-web-page-to-2-mobile/tools). Das alles könnte also völlig harmlos sein.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich mal ein wenig dokumentiert.
Interessant auch die AGB (Auszüge anbei)

"Der Vertrag kommt durch Betätigen des Abspielbuttons zustande"
Ihr habt sie wohl nicht mehr alle! Ich behaupte mal, dass ein Abspielen des Videos ein Abo auslösen kann. Ohne Preishinweis und ohne irgendwas. Das wäre zumindest eine mögliche Erklärung für die Berichte der Betroffenen.

Ob so etwas im Zusammenhang mit oder mit dem Wissen von Dimoco oder FMA passiert (ist), kann ich nicht behaupten. Frei nach Einstein: _The absence of the proof of fraud is not the proof of the absence of fraud..._

Ich möchte den technischen Experten, einschließlich denen von Dimoco, noch einmal diese Googleergebisse zum Studium empfehlen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2013)

ahhh jetzt wirds etwas klarer...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2013)

Von einem Button: "Kostenpflichtig bestellen" ist dort nirgends etwas zu sehen.

Von einem Preishinweis ist nirgends etwas zu sehen. Außer in den AGB. 
=>§ 305c BGB, überraschende Klausel, nichtig. 
=>§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, Verstoß gegen Preisangabenverordnung
=>§ 312c BGB, Verstoß gegen die Transparenzbestimmungen
=>multiple Wettbewerbsverstöße
=>keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung
=>keine wirksame Bevollmächtigung für Verfügung über TK-Rechnungskonten
=>DIMOCO wird überhaupt nirgends erwähnt 

Als "Jugendschutzbeauftragter" fungiert übrigens der schon von den Hamburg/Holländer "Käsegracht"-Würgeschlangenfallen bekannte Porno-Hausanwalt D.

Cyberschleim pur. Abgerechnet illegal über DIMOCO. Passt alles...


----------



## dvill (8 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt mal live: http://www.adultking.tv/renepour_1/index.html


Der kenntnisreiche Insider gibt viele gute Hinweise, wie das Geschäft läuft. Ich entnehme dem Gesagten, dass die Mobilfunker in Ö das dritte Dialerfenster mit klaren Verbraucherinformationen selbst auf eigenen Servern zur Nutzung ins Netz stellen und Abrechnungen zusätzlicher Leistungen nur dann akzeptieren, wenn die Bestellung über dieses Fenster erfolgen.

Der Insider bedauert den geringen Spielraum für "Optimierungen". Der Effekt ist aber deutlich. In Ö gibt es kaum oder sogar keine Beschwerden über unerwartete Rechnungsaufschläge.

Es stellt sich also die Frage, warum die gleichen Mobilfunker in D und Ö so unterschiedlich vorgehen.

Das feste dritte Dialerfenster beseitigt alle Tricks mit Werbebannern, unzureichenden Verbraucherinformationen usw.. Die Technik ist entwickelt und in Ö verfügbar. Warum nicht in D?

Das Problem des Missbrauchs liegt nicht beim Gesetzgeber.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__21.html


> Eine Verpflichtung zur Reklamationsbearbeitung der für Dritte abgerechneten Leistungen, zur Mahnung und zur Durchsetzung der Forderungen Dritter kann ebenfalls nicht auferlegt werden.


Also: Die Mobilfunker ziehen Beträge ein, wenn der Kunde nicht widerspricht. Wenn er das tut, storniert der Mobilfunker die Beträge und er ist damit fertig. Wenn der Dritte will, kann er den Kunden anmahnen. Dass der Kunde im Dickicht vielfacher Verschleierungsebenen hinter dem Dritten herrennt, um sein Geld behalten zu können, fordert das Gesetz nicht.

Ganz einfach: Wenn Widerspruch erfolgt, ist der Mobilfunker frei.


> Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten haben dem Rechnungsersteller gegenüber sicherzustellen, dass ihm keine Datensätze für Leistungen zur Abrechnung übermittelt werden, die nicht den gesetzlichen oder den verbraucherschutzrechtlichen Regelungen entsprechen. Der Rechnungsersteller trägt weder die Verantwortung noch haftet er für die für Dritte abgerechneten Leistungen.


Genau das klappt nicht, wenn Missbräuche auftreten. Das Modell in Ö mit dem dritten Dialerfenster schafft Sicherheit und ist verfügbar.

Die Mobilfunker müssen sich entscheiden, ob die Pflege zufriedener Bestandskunden höher wiegt als die Gier, an dubiosen Mehrgeschäften teilzuhaben.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2013)

Ein Praxisbeispiel: http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1437463#post1437463


> Ich hatte wie gesagt alles angemahnt Telekom mein vorgehen per Einschreiben mitgeteilt und auch klar geäußert das ich keinen Cent bezahlen werde.





> Zweimal hat man mich versucht mit einem Bla Bla Schreiben einzuschüchtern aber ich war hart. Nach dem zweiten Schreiben kam nichts mehr. Keine Mahnung kein Aufforderung, auch kein Inkasso oder ähnliches was man mir aus den zwei zuvor gegangenen Schreiben angedroht hat.
> 
> Es ist so wie hier bestätigt das die Telekom 100% weiß das hier Gewisse Geschäftsmodelle einfach nicht recht sind und lässt es dabei beruhen.


Die müssen nicht einmal mahnen, drohen oder sonstwas. Wenn eine Einziehung zum Widerspruch führt, zurückbuchen und fertig.

Alles andere befördert den Missbrauch und verärgert die eigenen Kunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2013)

[Beitrag muss noch einmal überprüft werden, technische Details sind unklar]


----------



## bernhard (9 August 2013)

http://paymentmagnates.com/interviews/id/15/


> Per transaction up 150 euros and consumers don’t have to register to use the payment method.


Die Geschichte wiederholt sich.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Der-300-Euro-Dialer-53976.html


----------



## dvill (12 August 2013)

http://at.linkedin.com/pub/lukas-negrin/61/5b3/139


> No bad debt risk (covered by the Mobile Network Operator)


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45h.html


> Das rechnungsstellende Unternehmen muss den Rechnungsempfänger in der Rechnung darauf hinweisen, dass dieser berechtigt ist, begründete Einwendungen gegen einzelne in der Rechnung gestellte Forderungen zu erheben.


Telekom & Co. bürgen für zypriotische Pornobriefkästen?


----------



## dvill (13 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Der kenntnisreiche Insider gibt viele gute Hinweise, wie das Geschäft läuft. Ich entnehme dem Gesagten, dass die Mobilfunker in Ö das dritte Dialerfenster mit klaren Verbraucherinformationen selbst auf eigenen Servern zur Nutzung ins Netz stellen und Abrechnungen zusätzlicher Leistungen nur dann akzeptieren, wenn die Bestellung über dieses Fenster erfolgen.


Hier sind auch mal Zahlen:

http://www.adultchamber.com/articles/view/opportunities-for-mobile-promotions/


> For example, in Germany, mobile visitor conversion tends to be as high as 1 to 50 due to the possibility of having a branded payment page maintaining the look and feel of landing page. Retention rates are also favorable due to the smaller charges for weekly subscription.
> 
> In Austria, Switzerland and Czech Republic, the ratio, usually in a range of 1:100 to 1:300 is slightly weaker, which might have to do with payment page redirected to the operator, without any option of customizing it.


Das heißt: Für D betrug die Rate "1:50" und für Ö betrug die Rate "1:200" (Mittelwert). Wenn man weiter davon ausgeht, dass die Nutzungsgewohnheiten in D und Ö vergleichbar sind und der, der wirklich kaufen will, sich von der Klarheit der Sichtbarkeit des Kaufvorgangs nicht schrecken lässt, dann kommen in D auf einen bewussten Käufer drei, die nicht wirklich sicher sind, etwas kaufen zu wollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die 01805 verwendet auch:
> Media On Demand (siehe unten)
> http://callofduty.4players.de/board24-off-topic/board25-plauderecke/48589-handy-abzocke-hilfe/
> 
> Die "Concept Media Group BV" hat ihren Sitz im Lottumseweg 43 in Grubbenvorst. Dort sitzt auch die webbilling.com BV (~Cyberservices)  (und einige andere 'einschlägig bekannte Firmen')


Ergänzung: einige Seiten, die heute auf die "Media on demand gmbh" wasnergasse 31 registriert sind, gehörten früher dem Cyberservicesumfeld (Sexmoney). Nachweisen lässt sich das für den Zeitraum 2006-2011. Den Herrn GF K.St. kann ich diesem Umfeld nicht direkt zuordnen. Früher waren diese Seite so registriert, wie einige noch heute, siehe hier

s.a.
Intercon Media (Am Gestade 1 in Wien) (<---> in-telegence, <--> carmunity)(man beachte <--> A.W. bei sexgoesmobile)

s.u.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/in-telegence.34760/#post-328597



/// offtopic ///
@carmunity:


> HRB 19256 HB: Firma *vormals: carmunity.com GmbH, Bremen*, Industriestr. 12/12 a, 28199 Bremen. *tecmedia GmbH*. Geschäftsanschrift: Industriestr. 12/12 a, 28199 Bremen. Durch Beschluss der Gesellschafterversammlung vom 03.05.2012 wurde die Firma und entsprechend § 1 des Gesellschaftsvertrages geändert.



s.a.


> Amtsgericht Bremen Aktenzeichen: HRB 21869
> 14.10.2010
> *carmunity GmbH*, Bremen, Mary-Astell-Straße 2, 28359 Bremen. ...Durch Beschluss der Gesellschafterversammlung vom 06.04.2010 ist die Firma und entsprechend § 1 des Gesellschaftsvertrages geändert worden. Die Firma ist geändert in: *mobi4friends GmbH*..



zu sexgoesmobile:


> das mobile Affiliate Programm "SexGoesMobile.com" der carmunity-Tochter DisplayBoy GmbH.


Die Displayboy (ursprünglich aus Essen) heisst heute SGM Media
(17.02.2012 SGM Media GmbH Bremen HRB 25519 HB)

Die Namen und GF ändern sich, die Probleme unbelehrbarer Verbraucher bleiben
http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...fone-und-andere-mobilfunkprovider-als-partner

rührend Geschichte der Carmunity. Ob der Großvater vom Himmel aus zuschaut und mit A.R. aus Hannover auf den Enkel anstösst?
http://www.successity.biz/mods/arti...ow=detail&ph_id=51&bezID=2&PHPSESSID=ctchtfub


----------



## dvill (15 August 2013)

Nach mehr als 10 Jahren Forumserfahrungen mit Mehrgewinnlern gibt es auch mal was Neues.

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/08/11/deutsche-telekom-dimoco-und-das-leidige-erotik-handy-abo/


> Letzten Freitag erreichte mich, vorab via Mail, ein Schriftsatz von einer Düsseldorfer Anwaltskanzlei. Laut dem Schriftsatz ist eine Textpassage meines Beitrages rechtswidrig gemäß § 824 BGB.


Ein Erfahrungsbericht eines Betroffenen, der sich über das Zustandekommen seiner Telefonrechnung Gedanken macht, gefährdet das Geschäftsmodell?

Bemerkenswert.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2013)

Die Betroffenen wollen nur, dass sie um Erlaubnis gefragt werden, bevor Gelder von den Telefonrechnungen abgebucht wird.

Aber selbst das ist ganz offensichtlich zuviel verlangt und gefährdet das Geschäftsmodell des kreativen, neuen "mobile billings".


----------



## dvill (15 August 2013)

Bemerkenswert ist auch das:

http://www.google.de/#bav=on.2,or.r...en+Inhalt+enthalten."+site:dimoco.at&safe=off

Warum sollen die Geschäftspartner von Dimoco nicht auf ihren vertraglich verbundenen Zahlungsdienstleister verweisen dürfen?

Man ist doch sonst nett mit den Partnern zusammen:

http://www.theislandgathering.com/en/whois-coming
http://www.payoutmag.com/index.php/press-releases/481-dimoco-sponsors-the-european-summit

PS: Die Zuordnung "Zahlungsdienstleister" verwendet Dimoco selbst:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...elefonrechnung&p=359047&viewfull=1#post359047


> als Zahlungsdienstleister kümmern wir uns um die Abrechnung über die Mobilfunkrechnung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2013)

Kurios: Am 9.7. stellt der user DIMOCO_Service fest, dass man DIMOCO "Zahlungsdienstleister nennt" 
Einen Tag später nennt der user DIMOCO_service DIMOCO selbst Zahlungsdienstleister.
Was ist denn nun ein Zahlungsdienstleister?


----------



## dvill (15 August 2013)

Wenn wir gerade bei Bemerkenswertem sind:

Andere Zahlungsdienstleister schließen Verträge mit denen, die das Geld besitzen und Zahlungen leisten wollen. Geld fließt dann, wenn der Kunde das konkret beauftragt. Kunde ist der, der über das Geld verfügt.

Bei diesem Geschäftsmodell sind in der Darstellung von Dimoco Kunden diejenigen, die das Geld bekommen wollen. Wer sind dann bitte die, die das Geld abgeben?

Im Internet finden sich viele Berichte von Verbrauchern, die sich wundern, warum andere ihnen was auf der Telefonrechnung abgezogen haben. Kurios.


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> ... Wer sind dann bitte die, die das Geld abgeben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Wer sind dann bitte die, die das Geld abgeben?


Das sind die, die bedient sind, wenn sie die Zahlung geleistet haben. Dimoco ist also Zahlungsleistendenbediener und nicht etwa Zahlungsdienstleister. Das kam nur auf österreichisch falsch rüber.
_Jetzt rennt aber der Schmäh! (Hoffentlich kritisiert mich jetzt Dimoco nicht, das wäre ja sonst Schmähkritik). Aber es gibt durchaus einen sachlichen Hintergrund: Die Frage, was DIMOCO nun ist oder nicht ist - um die geht es doch die ganze Zeit. Und diese Frage sollte man mal klären (lassen). Vielleicht erst einmal in Tschechien?_

Im Zusammenhang mit einer Firma (es handelt sich dabei NICHT um die Dimoco und auch NICHT um Dimoco Germany) wurden folgende Institutionen genannt, die bei der Beurteilung von Problemen mit Mehrwertdiensten relevant sein könnten:





> Czech Telecommunication Office (www.ctu.cz), if the issue relates to and electronic communications services and networks,
> Czech Trade Inspection Authority (www.coi.cz), if the issue relates to premium services in terms of non-informed consumers about the value or use of deceptive trade practices in this area,
> Office for personal data protection (www.uoou.cz) when the issue relates to misuse of personal data in electronic communications networks and sending of unrequested commercial messages (spam),
> *Czech National Bank (www.cnb.cz), or even the Financial Arbiter of the Czech Republic (www.finarbitr.cz ), from the point of view that the use of premium SMS messages comes under the payment system,*
> ...


Keine Sorge, dieser Klick kostet nichts. 
Auch Ihre MSISDN wird nicht übertragen!​


----------



## bernhard (16 August 2013)

Diese Frage ist immer noch offen:


Teleton schrieb:


> @Dimoco Service-Team.
> In all der Zeit in der ich mich mit Drittanbieterforderungen beschäftige ist mir noch nie eine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung untergekommen. Entweder wird gar nicht oder wie z.B. bei Ihren Mitbewerbern von MyDoo offensichtlich falsch belehrt (die sind der lustigen Ansicht bei Abos handle es sich um Einmalleistungen im Sinne von §312 d Abs 4 Nr 7 BGB).
> Können Sie mir eine Fundstelle -bei einem beliebigen Ihrer Kunden- nennen die eine ordungsgemäße Belehrung beeinhaltet?


http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html


> Diese Ansicht bestätigte K. Th.-M., für WAP-Abofallen zuständige Beraterin bei der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg im Gespräch mit c’t. Nur in Einzelfällen könne sie nachvollziehen, „dass es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung, einem Vertragsschluss gekommen ist.“ Belege, „dass der Kunde in Textform die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hat, haben wir bei unseren bisherigen Beschwerdefällen nicht erhalten.“ Deshalb sei in vielen Fällen auch ein Widerruf noch möglich.


----------



## bernhard (16 August 2013)

An der Transparenz wird noch gearbeitet:

https://www.rtr.at/de/komp/RegDialog09072012/Wap-Billing.pdf

Weiter:

https://www.rtr.at/de/komp/KBericht2012/K-Bericht_2012.pdf


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die Kunden von Betreibern wenig über diese Art von Diensten und den damit verbundenen Gefahren wissen. Wie bereits gesagt, kann fast jeder mobile Anschluss für diese Bezahlungen verwendet werden.
> 
> Nachdem Kenntnisstand der Schlichtungsstelle wird der Kunde in der Regel weder bei Vertragsabschluss noch später von den Betreibern ausdrücklich über diese Dienste informiert. Umso mehr ist der Teilnehmer natürlich gerade bei einer Nutzung des Anschlusses durch Dritte irritiert, wenn er überraschend Entgelte für ein unbekanntes Service auf der Abrechnung vorfindet.
> 
> Der dritte Problembereich betrifft die Frage des Fernabsatzes. Nach den bisherigen Beobachtungen bestehen erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass bei den Dienstebestellungen tatsächlich alle Informationsverpflichtungen nach den Regeln des Fernabsatzes eingehalten werden. An diese knüpfen sich allerdings wichtige Rechtsfolgen. Insbesondere muss dann immer überlegt werden, ob vielleicht Rücktrittsrechte bestehen.


----------



## Teleton (16 August 2013)

Lustiges Dokument:


> Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Aggregatoren nicht immer gegeben


soso

Auch schön:


> Jetzt wäre die Chance, durch die Gewährleistung bestimmter
> Mindeststandards die Dienste abzusichern
> ....
> Wäre von Vorteil für alle Beteiligten


Gäbe es solche Mindeststandards wäre das Geschäftsmodel in 3 Wochen tot weil bei Erkennbarkeit des Preises keiner mehr bucht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2013)

Gibt es ähnliche Aussagen wie in UK, Tschechien und Österreich eigentlich auch von unserer Wattestäbchenarmee?
Hmm
(mit bundesnetzagentur.de und/oder wap-billing ebenso nicht)
Probleme, die man nicht sieht, braucht man nicht lösen. Jahrelang erprobtes Modell unserer Regulierungsbehörde. Die Zeche zahlen die deutschen Verbraucher. Kein Wunder, dass der deutsche Markt beliebt ist bei den Graubereichlern.


----------



## Teleton (16 August 2013)

Bei uns gibt es ja die Initiative Clean Market die die Seite Mehrwertdienstekompetenz.de hervorgebracht hat. Um die ist aber seit Anfang 2011 etwas ruhig geworden. Die technische Betreibergesellschaft der Seite ist die MDK, die planen jetzt eine Studie zum
Mobile Payment:


> *Mobile Payment-Lösungen – Was versprechen sich Anbieter und Nutzer?*
> 
> Die Studie soll einen aktuellen Marktüberblick geben und die Stärken und Schwächen der verschiedenen Mobile Payment-Verfahren aufzeigen. Fragestellungen der Studie sind:
> 
> ...


Die Fragen lassen sich einfach beantworten



> Wie wird der Nutzen mobiler Bezahlverfahren aktuell bewertet?


Mobiles Bezahlen ist mißbrauchsanfällig und gefährlich. Der Nutzen ist daher gering bis schädlich.



> Welche Akzeptanzkriterien – wie z.B. Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Sicherheitsstandards, Kostentransparenz, Usability – sind aus Sicht der Nutzer wesentlich?


 Diese Frage geht von falschen Ausgangspunkten aus. Wesentliches Erfolgskriterium der Abrechnung ist die Verschleierung der Kosten und das ignorieren der Reglungen zum Fernabsatz (insb. des Widerrufsrechts). Wüßte der Kunde dass er sich ein ABO einfängt würde er gar nicht buchen. Es gibt daher keine Akzeptanzkriterien.



> Welche Potenziale bieten Mobile Payment-Lösungen aus Sicht von Mobilfunk- und Diensteanbietern? Und was macht den Unterschied der verschiedenen Bezahlverfahren aus?


Potential ist die Füllmenge des Geldbeutel. Aufgrund der Inkassomacht (Sperre, Kündigung des Mobilfunkvertrages, Schadenersatz, Eintragung bei Auskunfteien usw)müßten sich doch noch wesentlich höhere Beträge für "mobiles Bezahlen" durchdrücken lassen.



> Wie lassen sich diese Verfahren weiterentwickeln?


Wenn die Belastungen der Mobilfunkrechnungen per Zufallsprinzip erfolgen würde wäre dies gerechter und man könnte den ganzen technischen Aufwand sparen die Simkarte zu identifizieren, MSISDN abzufragen usw.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2013)

https://www.rtr.at/de/pr/PI23052013TK


> Neue Kostenfalle: Contentdienste (WEB/WAP-Billing)
> 
> „Als neuer Schwerpunkt bei den Verfahren kristallisierte sich im letzten Jahr der Bereich Contentdienste heraus, die man über die Oberfläche seines Smartphones oder Computers adressiert. Gab es 2011 nur 57 Verfahren zu dieser Thematik, stiegen sie 2012 auf 518 Verfahren an“, macht Serentschy auf die jüngste, besorgniserregende Entwicklung in der Schlichtungstätigkeit aufmerksam. „Die Geschäftsanbahnung ist bei diesen Diensten nicht immer sauber. Gelockt wird vielfach mit Gewinnversprechen und Gratisspielen. Das Resultat sind kleinere oder größere Fixbeträge auf den monatlichen Telefonrechnungen“, beschreibt Serentschy das Wesen der Contentdienste. Er rät in diesem Zusammenhang zu einer genauen Kontrolle der Telefonrechnung und gegebenenfalls einen Rechnungseinspruch zu machen.


Der Anstieg des Missbrauchs spiegelt sich auch in der Zahl der Forenbeiträge hier und in weiteren Foren.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2013)

http://www.wienerzeitung.at/themen_channel/wz_digital/digital_life/444932_Der-Nepp-mit-der-App.html


> "Aufgrund der Zunahme an Beschwerden haben wir einige aktuelle Gratis-Apps unter die Lupe genommen und nach Kostenfallen in Werbebannern untersucht. Dabei konnten wir feststellen, dass wesentliche Informationen wie beispielsweise der Preis und andere Vertragsbedingungen tatsächlich oft nur schlecht lesbar dargestellt oder überhaupt gut versteckt waren - trotzdem wurden uns im Test Beträge verrechnet!", so der Experte.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2013)

RTR.at schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wäre die Chance, durch die Gewährleistung bestimmter
> Mindeststandards die Dienste abzusichern



Ein Mindeststandard wäre es beispielsweise, wenn derjenige, der von der Telefonrechnung abbucht, sich hierfür die ausdrückliche Genehmigung des Inhabers des TK-Rechnungskontos einholt (und zwar mit persönlicher Authentifizierung direkt gegenüber dem Abbucher über Double-Opt-In, und nicht über Dritte/Vierte/Fünfte/Südseekasper).

Aber das alles findet ja die DIMOCO schon zu kompliziert. 

Was würde Herr T. wohl sagen, wenn man ihm sein Fahrzeug entwendet und dann behauptet, er habe hierfür gegenüber dem "Dienstanbieter" catchmycar.mobi auf den Trullala-Inseln sein Einverständnis erklärt? Und man sei leider nur technischer Dienstleister. Das Fahrzeug gebe man jetzt auch nicht wieder raus, sondern da muss der Herr T. sich an den "Dienstanbieter" wenden...


----------



## dvill (21 August 2013)

Hier ist das dritte Dialerfenster zum Wapbilling für Ö von der Telekom:

http://blog.t-mobile.at/2013/05/02/digitale-guter-gut-kontrolliert/


----------



## dvill (23 August 2013)

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/08/23/erlaeuterung-des-geschaeftsmodells-der-firma-dimoco/


> Erläuterung des Geschäftsmodells der Firma DIMOCO


----------



## dvill (23 August 2013)

Ich versuche mal, den vorstehend verlinkten Text nachzuvollziehen. Es heißt, die Vertragspartner müssen unter anderem dem Kodex des "DVTM Deutscher Verband für Telekommunikation und Medien e.V." einhalten. Dort findet man unter anderem die Verpflichtung, den Preis für kostenpflichtige Dienste in der Bewerbung anzugeben, siehe

http://www.dvtm.net/kodexonline0001.html

So weit, so gut.

Hier sind offizielle Abläufe von Bezahlvorgängen:

https://www.google.de/#fp=1643bda96...hkeiten+mit+DIMOCO+Mobile+Payment:+"&safe=off

Ich beziehe mich auf den Fall "Möglichkeit 3: Zahlungsablauf per SMS". Das sieht dann so aus (via http://www.youtube.com/user/MobileTransaction?feature=watch ):






Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich den Preis in der Bewerbung des "Events" nicht finde.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## BenTigger (24 August 2013)

habe lange mit Lupe gesucht. Sorry, bin zu Alt. Meine Augen spielen nicht mehr mit und konnte es nicht finden...


----------



## Nanni (24 August 2013)

Dimoco schreibt ja selbst nur "Knotenpunkt" zu sein und *keine* Verträge mit den Endkunden zu haben. Wie kann man ohne vertragliche Grundlage Geld von mir fordern. Ziemlich vermessen, wie ich finde.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich den Preis in der Bewerbung des "Events" nicht finde.
> 
> Kann jemand helfen?


Nicht wirklich. Ich dachte aber, die phishen die MSISDN per WAP-Billing ab und lösen so einen "Abrechnungsvorgang" aus.

Wieso verweist der komische Verband in seinem Kodex nicht einfach auf die aktuelle Gesetzgebung in Deutschland? Da haben wir jetzt die Buttonlösung, besondere Regelungen im Fernabsatzrecht und niemanden scheint´s zu interessieren.

Und anstatt für die Zufriedenheit der Kundschaft zu sorgen, gestattet man Hinz und Kunz den freien Durchgriff in deren Portemonnaie. Machen ja alle so...


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 August 2013)

Mobile Payment? Eher "Mobile Pickpocketing"!


----------



## dvill (24 August 2013)

Nach dem Dokument über das Geschäftsmodell will Dimoco für das Inkasso für Leistungen Dritter zuständig sein. In D wäre dafür eine Inkassoerlaubnis notwendig, oder?

Ich finde die nicht:

http://www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de/index.php?button=Registrierungen suchen&sess_clean=1


----------



## dvill (26 August 2013)

https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/wie-bekomme-ich-mein-geld-von-dimoco-zuruck#answers_top


> Ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf einer Erotikseite gelandet, wo man ein Abo abschließen konnte. Dafür hätte man aber seine Handynummer eintippen müssen. Dies habe ich nicht getan und die Seite sofort wieder geschlossen.


----------



## bernhard (28 August 2013)

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/abgezockt-bei-der-handyrechnung-clip


> Wie können Sie sich schützen und wie sollten Sie reagieren, um wieder an Ihr Geld zu kommen?


----------



## dvill (1 September 2013)

https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/wie-bekomme-ich-mein-geld-von-dimoco-zuruck


			
				olliMD schrieb:
			
		

> ... da Drittanbieterbeträge nur einmal eingezogen werden und keine Mahnung durch die Telekom erfolgt.


Und es muss auch kein Zahlungsdruck ausgeübt werden.

Betroffenen können die einfach mitteilen, wie man mit strittigen Forderungen Dritter umgeht: Beträge zurückbuchen und es dem Fordernden überlassen, wie er seine Forderungen begründen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> die phishen die MSISDN per WAP-Billing ab


Das dürfen sie gar nicht!



> Ihre Anfrage ... bezüglich der datenschutzrechtlichen Zulässigkeit der Übertragung der MSISDN ist ... eingegangen und wird dort unter dem Aktenzeichen ... geführt.
> 
> Bei der MSISDN-Nummer handelt es sich um die Teilnehmerrufnummer eines Mobilfunkteilnehmers. Da diese Nummer grundsätzlich einer bestimmten Person zugeordnet werden kann und diese zumindest bestimmbar ist, *ist diese Nummer als personenbezogenes Datum i.S.d. § 3 Abs.1 BDSG einzustufen* (so auch die Artikel 29 Gruppe im Working Paper WP 202, S. 10,  http://ec.europa.eu/justice/data-protection/article-29/documentation/opinion-recommendation/files/2013/wp202_de.pdf ). Der Anwendungsbereich des Datenschutzrechts ist somit eröffnet.
> Konkret handelt es sich in den von Ihnen geschilderten Konstellation um ein sogenanntes Nutzungsdatum gem. § 15 TMG. *Gem. § 15 Abs.1 TMG, darf der Diensteanbieter (der Anbieter der App, des Inhaltes) personenbezogene Daten erheben und verwenden, um einerseits die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes zu ermöglichen *_[Anmerkung: Ist hier nicht gegeben]_* und andererseits um abzurechnen.*
> ...


Da dies nicht geschieht (oder reicht etwa die Verlinkung der AGB, in denen das dann irgendwo steht?), handeln alle Anbieter außerhalb des gesetzlichen Rahmens. Und was mache ich nun mit dieser Erkenntnis? Wer mir da rechtsanwaltlich beistehen will, möge sich melden. Hinnehmen sollte man das nicht.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...handeln alle Anbieter außerhalb des gesetzlichen Rahmens.


Mein Gerede seit langem, nur folgen kann dem niemand und interesieren tuts auch nicht! Zusammengefasst ist dieses illegale Phishing (wenn zuvor nicht dezidiert die Zustimmung des betroffenen Nutzers eingeholt wurde) nichts anderes als Computerbetrug, nach § 263a StGB.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2013)

Nanni schrieb:


> Dimoco schreibt ja selbst nur "Knotenpunkt" zu sein und *keine* Verträge mit den Endkunden zu haben. Wie kann man ohne vertragliche Grundlage Geld von mir fordern. Ziemlich vermessen, wie ich finde.


So ähnlich hatte ich das auch schon formuliert. Was sagt das Geschäftsmodell?

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/08/23/erlaeuterung-des-geschaeftsmodells-der-firma-dimoco/


> Nutzt der Diensteanbieter die von DIMOCO bereitgestellten Systeme zum Versand von Nachricht oder der Abrechnung von Diensten, so darf DIMOCO mangels anderweitiger Informationen davon ausgehen, dass der Endkunde die Zustimmung zum Erhalt der Nachrichten abgegeben hat bzw. die abgerechnete Leistung ordnungsgemäß aufgrund eines wirksamen Vertrages mit dem Endkunden erbracht wurde.


Wenn man das einmal für die Erstabrechnung so hinnimmt, ändert sich die Lage aber grundlegend, wenn ein überraschter Verbraucher Posten auf seiner Telefonrechnung findet, die er nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Wenn er DIMOCO in gesicherte Kenntnis versetzt, dass es in seinem Fall keinen "Mangel an anderweitigen Informationen" gibt und er unverzüglich das Geld zurück will, ist die Standard-Argumentation erledigt.

Welche Begründung bleibt übrig, die sofortige Rückzahlung des Geldes zu verweigern?

Ich sehe keine.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2013)

http://www.congstar-forum.de/mobilf...ietergebühren-dimoco-5x-videoflat/#post272855


> Am 29.07. habe ich Congstar mitgeteilt, dass DIMOCO auf mein Einschreiben zwar fix aber mit nur einen sinnfreien Standardbrief geantwortet hat - mit Bezug auf eine Videoflat, jedoch ohne Hinweise darauf, bei wem und vor allem wie ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2013)

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...rderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH&p=1440070#post1440070


> <[email protected]> schrieb:
> 
> Hallo Dimoco-Team,
> 
> ...


So ist das richtig im Umgang mit dem WAP-Dialer: Wenn der Telefonkunde reklamiert, wird zurückgebucht.

Warum klappt das in der Praxis oft so schlecht, wenn die richtige Einsicht vorhanden ist?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 September 2013)

Die Einsicht ist da - allein: es fehlt der Wille.


----------



## bernhard (10 September 2013)

http://www.congstar-forum.de/kunden...chaftswerbung/39228-drittanbieter-abrechnung/


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Die von Dimoco eingeführten Kontrollsysteme haben bei den Abrechnungen eines Erotik Video Content - Dienstes falsche Zahlungsintervalle entdeckt. Die Ursache hierfür wird noch bei dem Dienstanbieter untersucht. Unabhängig davon prüft Dimoco derzeit, welche Endkunden davon betroffen sind, um dann möglicherweise zu viel berechnete Beträge zu erstatten.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 September 2013)

Na klar. Auch ein Einbrecher kann sich mal im Intervall irren. Die Ursache hierfür muss dann sorgfältig untersucht werden.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2013)

Vor wenigen Tagen hieß es noch:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/06...orderungen-der-dimoco-germany-gmbh-zu-wehren/


> Hiermit übersende ich Ihnen einen Nachweis zur Abo Buchung. Eine Rückerstattung ist leider nicht möglich. Beachten Sie bitte, dass das Abo vom User vor Abschluss bestätigt werden muss. Ohne diese Bestätigungen ist kein Aboabschluss möglich. Vorab wird der User ausdrücklich und klar lesbar auf Widerruf, AGB, Preis und Abrechnungsmodus hingewiesen. Der User bestätigte seinen Kaufwunsch durch Klick auf den entsprechenden Link oder Bestätigungsbutton.
> 
> Die Videoflatrate lässt sich ausschliesslich durch den o.g. Vorgang buchen. Es ist nicht möglich, diese per SMS, Briefpost, oder auf irgendeinem anderen Wege zu bestellen.


Da wurde die erfolgte Buchung als Beweis für korrekte Abläufe und einen rechtswirksamen Vertrag gewertet.

Das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon Schwachsinn.

Mit der neuen Information über die Möglichkeit falscher Buchungen auf Seiten der Diensteanbieter sind Verbraucher diesem WAP-Dialer hilflos ausgeliefert. Beschwerden, von denen wir heute wissen, dass sie berechtigt sind, gibt es massenhaft hier im Forum sowie anderswo. Verbraucher sind wochenlang mit dümmlichen Standardtexten abgebürstet worden.


----------



## dvill (11 September 2013)

Und bei den Tschechen?

http://translate.google.de/translat...15059_mob_tech_hro&safe=off&biw=1500&bih=1300


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2013)

> "Wir haben mit großer Arroganz Betreiber, die mit der Situation umzugehen betrogen Verbraucher verweigern erfüllt. Als wir später herausgefunden, dass die Provisionen Betreiber von Premium-SMS rund fünfzig Prozent ist, waren wir alle klar",


da reicht der Googlekauderwelsch zum Verständnis allemal.


----------



## dvill (11 September 2013)

Das schreibt der Verbraucherverband:

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/.../2530-stinosti-na-dimoco-se-objevuji-i-nadale


----------



## dvill (25 September 2013)

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ktikam-s-tzv-premiovymi-sms-zpravami--1259384


> Wir haben uns gefragt, warum gibt es solche zögern, sich mit diesen Beschwerden zu befassen, und dann fanden wir, dass die Betreiber eine Provision von diesem hochwertigen SMSek etwa in Höhe von 50 %, so war es uns klar, warum Sie es nicht möchten, diese Operatoren behaupten tatsächlich behandelt in zufriedenstellender Weise und mit ihnen umzugehen.


Das trifft den Kern des Problems: Die Mobilfunker verdienen kräftig mit, wenn ihre Kunden hereingelegt werden.


----------



## dvill (28 September 2013)

https://de-de.facebook.com/telekomhilft/posts/578406072206493


> Beim Anbieter bekomme ich keine Auskunft. Auf EMail wird nicht reagiert und die Telefon Hotline der Dimoco ist ein schlechter Witz.
> 
> Die Telekom Hotline beruft sich darauf nur das Inkasso zu übernehmen und wollen nichts unternehmen, obwohl mir dort bestätigt wurde dass es diverse Beschwerden und Probleme mit dem Anbieter gebe.


Klasse.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2013)

Man wüsste gerne mehr:

https://www.google.de/#q="ohne+Hand...ng+durch+dritte+ist+ausgeschlossen!"&safe=off


----------



## Teleton (2 Oktober 2013)

> Aufgrund der Verträge darf DIMOCO davon ausgehen, dass die Zustimmung zum Erhalt der SMS/MMS erteilt wurde, bzw. keine Vergebührung ohne vorherige Bestätigung des Kunden erfolgt.


Da haben wir ja wieder das hochgradige Sicherheitssystem: "Er hat es aber versprochen richtig abzurechnen".


> Vorab wird der User ausdrücklich und klar lesbar auf Widerruf, AGB, Preis und Abrechnungsmodus hingewiesen.


Für eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung reicht ein lesbarer Hinweis nicht aus, da ist eine Übergabe in Textform erforderlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2013)

Dimoco-Gequatsche schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Verträge darf DIMOCO davon ausgehen, dass...



Billigster rhetorischer Trick. Es wird versucht, dem Leser mit diesem Satz eine Tatsachenbehauptung als wahr unterzujubeln, nämlich: dass es überhaupt rechtswirksame Verträge gibt.

Wie es technisch möglich sein soll, dass ein Betroffener, der nachweislich sich während der Zeit in Ägypten aufgehalten hat und wo nachweislich (Auskunft der Telekom) Roaming abgeschaltet war, mit dem Smartphone auf der Webseite einen "Vertrag" abgeschlossen hat, sagt die Dimoco nicht.


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Roaming abgeschaltet


Roaming betrifft nur Mobilfunkgespräche, mobiles Interent geht trotzdem, wenn nicht geblockt. Wenn aber beides abgeschaltet ist, kann man das Handy auch ausgeschaltet lassen, es sei denn man nutzt es als MP3-Player oder so.

Toller Nebeneffekt auch anders herum, z. B. WhatsApp: ...wegen seiner sehr starken Kompressionsraten funktioniert der Nachrichtenaustausch nicht nur über das mobile Internet sondern auch über GSM. Selbst mit nur geringer Mobilfunkerreichbarkeit aktualisieren sich die Daten auf einem Handy.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2013)

http://blog.dimoco.eu/report-mobile-operator-payment-field-test-germany/


> Payments are made – the money is gone – and the payment transactor moves invisibly behind the curtain.


Das kann man kaum besser ausdrücken.

Das Geld ist weg und der "Kunde" hat nichts gesehen.

Immerhin sehen die das ganz realistisch. Klasse.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2013)

http://www.srf.ch/konsum/themen/multimedia/smartphone-falle-ein-falscher-klick-und-das-geld-ist-weg


> Auf dem Smartphone tauchen rätselhafte SMS auf – später folgt eine hohe Telefonrechnung. Viele Kunden tappen in eine perfide Abofalle. «Kassensturz» deckt auf: Sunrise und Swisscom kassieren mit – und schützen ihre Kunden viel zu wenig. Die neue Masche ist illegal, sagt die Ombudscom.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2013)

https://de-de.facebook.com/vodafoneDE/posts/10151771356632724


> DirectSubscription 0 4.19 EUR Direct Billing SUB Vodafone - Direct Billing SUB 4,99 EUR Dimoco Germany GmbH


----------



## Tokomo (25 November 2013)

Leider hab ich das gleiche Problem. Habe vor einer Stunde eine Nachricht bekommen von O2 Das ich so ein Abo habe...mit höchstens 4, 99 pro Woche. Hilfe?


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2013)

Wie wärs erstmal mit widerrufen und hilfsweise kündigen?
Oder glaubst Du daß Du einen Anwalt findest der Dir die  6,99 einklagt?
Da kostet die Brüh´ mehr wie die Fisch´


----------



## Tokomo (26 November 2013)

Kann ich das nicht mit meinem Anbieter klären? 
Wenn ich zu O2 gehe und denen das zeige bzw. schildere.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2013)

Hilfen gibt es bei den Verbraucherzentralen oder unter

http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2013)

Tokomo schrieb:


> Kann ich das nicht mit meinem Anbieter klären?
> Wenn ich zu O2 gehe und denen das zeige bzw. schildere.


Was willst du denen zeigen, die SMS? Was war denn zuvor passiert, auf welcher Website warst du, wohin warst du gesurft?


----------



## Tokomo (26 November 2013)

Bin durch einen Facebook link auf be erotik seite gekommen. Zugleich bekam uch die sms


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2013)

Tokomo schrieb:


> Bin durch einen Facebook link auf be erotik seite gekommen. Zugleich bekam uch die sms


Siehste, da steckt das Problem im Detail! Ich persönlich vermute mal, dass allein das Betätigen des Links bereits dazu geführt haben könnte, dass sich eine preparierte Seite geöffnet hat. Der Anbieter hat womöglich mit dem Start der Seite gleich ein Bestätigungsscript verlinkt, so dass dadurch die Buchung gestartet wurde.

Dem Zahlungsdienstleister und/oder ggü. dem Provider würde dieser (bislnag noch anonyme) Anbieter behaupten, dass ein Bestätigungsbutton mit Kostenhinweis da war und von dir betätigt wurde. Dass dem nicht so war, kann niemand beweisen, wenn der Anbieter das nicht selbst tut. Also bleibts dabei:



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Tokomo (26 November 2013)

Sry..hab nicht so viel Ahnung.  Mein Provider wäre dann O2 oder?

Also müsste ich mich mit O2 in Kontakt setzen oder bei der drittfirma selbst anrufen bzw. schreiben einreichen

ok. Ich habe auf einer seite meine Handyabos eingesehen.  Das war direkt die Seite von Dimoco.  Da war mein Abo auch aufgelistet. Angeblich hätte ich es wohl gestern registriert. Da Abos kündbar sind hab ich nach einen Kündigungsbutton gesucht. ..und habe ihn gefunden. Ich kann nur hoffen. Das diese (...) Firma jetzt mein Abo auch wirklich entfernt hat.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2013)

https://base-freunde.de/bbforums/topic/betrug-uber-drittanbieter/


> Dann bin ich auf das Portal der Dimoco GmbH gegangen und diese haben auch einen Servicebereich wo man Abos kündigen kann.
> 
> Dort habe ich spaßenshalber auch nachgeschaut und siehe da ! Diese berechnen einen weiteren Dienst. Diesmal ist es die Lisox Limited iregndwo in England.


----------



## Nanni (27 November 2013)

Betrug über Drittanbieter ist also nur ein Thema für die Plauderecke, naja...
Der base-freund kommt nicht mal auf die Idee, sich sein Geld von "seinem" Base zurückzufordern.
Sind ja nur 5€... Base-freunde halt


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2013)

Nanni schrieb:


> Betrug über Drittanbieter ist also nur ein Thema für die Plauderecke, naja...


Das stimmt so nicht! Es gibt hier zahlreiche Threads, in verschiedenen Unterforen. Gib nur mal den Begriff "Drittanbieter" oder "Drittanbietersperre" bz. konkrete Namen von Drittanbietern oder deren Projekte in die Suche (oben rechts) ein.


----------



## bernhard (28 November 2013)

Der Hinweis bezieht sich auf das Base-Forum.


----------



## dvill (28 November 2013)

http://mobilemarketingmagazine.com/us-carriers-veto-premium-sms/


> We are pleased that AT&T, Sprint and T-Mobile have decided to stop the flow of money from the pockets of ordinary people to the bank accounts of scam artists. We’re hopeful the other carriers will soon follow their lead.


Dann kann das Leiden bei uns nur noch 10 Jahre dauern ...


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2013)

http://translate.google.de/translat...zilla:de:official&biw=1245&bih=1071&tbs=qdr:d


> Das Opfer dieses Betrugs empfangenen E-Mail, wo sie erfuhr, dass nach dem Ausfüllen eines Fragebogens über Einkaufsverhalten wird im Wettbewerb von 850 € enthalten sein. Am Ende des Fragebogens wird der Teilnehmer aufgefordert, eine Telefonnummer und Ladenkette, wo sie wollten 850 € gelten eingeben,


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2013)

> dTest ergab eine betrügerische E-Mail und nach Prüfung alle Details gefragt, das Unternehmen DIMOCO, durch die der Dienst ausgeführt wird, als auch die Mobilfunkbetreiber, gerne geben sich ihren Anteil an die Gewinne sofort beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Betrügern, die den Dienst läuft, und helfen geschädigten Verbraucher um ihr Geld wieder .


_Die in diesem Fall betrügenden Leute würden das vielleicht so erklären: Sie lassen andere Leute klauen. Das sind dann wir Betrüger. Sie dürfen uns gerne so nennen, der Richter auch und zur Not darf uns sogar ein tschechisches Portal oder das Forum computerbetrug.de Betrüger nennen.
Bei Erfolg kassieren sie mit. Denn ohne sie geht es ja nicht. Wenn wir erwischt werden, versprechen sie einfach, mit uns nicht mehr zusammen zu arbeiten. Sie halten sich an das Versprechen und nehmen beim nächsten Mal einfach andere. Oder sie nehmen wieder uns, wenn wir einen neuen Namen haben. Sie beachten, dass nirgends die Namen ihrer Geschäftsführer auftauchenern. Sie werden reich. Sehr reich. Und wir auch. Und wenn sie keine Steuern zahlen, werden sie noch schneller noch reicher. Und wir werden auch reich. Das ist prima. Und wenn es ein Forum gibt, das sie ärgert, verbieten sie denen einfach, ihren Namen zu erwähnen. Oder sie haben genug Geld und kaufen sich einfach einen neuen Namen. Das ist kein Witz, Mann, sondern Dotcom-Realität!_

_Dieser Beitrag enthält keinerlei Ironie
_


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2013)

Deutsches Sprach, schweres Sprach! Kommt das aus dem schlawakischen oder ist das österreichisch?


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2014)

https://www.ktipp.ch/artikel/d/swisscom-und-sunrise-kassieren-mit/


> Aufgelistet waren diverse 5 Franken teure SMS an die Firma Dimoco. Grund: Der Sohn hatte ohne viel zu überlegen auf eine der vielen Internetwerbungen auf seinem Smartphone geklickt. Dabei bemerkte er nicht, dass er damit bei Dimoco ein Abo abgeschlossen hatte. Wofür die Werbung war, weiss der Sohn nicht mehr. Klar ist: Die teuren SMS hat er nie erhalten. Mit einem entsprechenden Warn-SMS, das er von Sunrise bekam, konnte er deshalb nichts anfangen.


.


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2014)

http://www.legal500.de/c/deutschland-2014/telekommunikation/regulierung


> DIMOCO Germany wird umfassend beraten und wurde jüngst gegenüber der BNetzA vertreten.


Schade, man wüsste gerne mehr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

BB, Goe*** - ich kenne den Namen irgendwoher...
edit: Ach so, steht ja auch drin - Jugendschutzbeauftragter bei clipmotion, da habe ich den Namen gelesen.


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2014)

http://de.mobile-info.cc/customercare/home.html


> Du hast Fragen zu wiederkehrenden (Abo) Diensten auf Deiner Handyrechnung? Bitte klicke hier.


Machen die nur Geschäfte mit Kindern? Kurios.

Es geht angeblich um Zahlungsgeschäfte. Wie kann ein Betroffener wissen, wer den Kundenservice zur Verfügung stellt und dass er nicht auf einer Phishing-Seite gelandet ist? Er soll einen Code per SMS bekommen und den eintippen. Wer kann so blöd sein und das tun?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Februar 2014)

http://www.loaditup.de/805941-bsy436x8at.html


----------



## Teleton (18 Februar 2014)

> http://www.loaditup.de/805941-bsy436x8at.html


Echte Abtretung. Dann gilt auch §404 BGB, d. h.der neue Gläubiger mu0 sich alle Einwendungen die gegen den alten Gläubiger galten entgegenhalten lassen. Nix von wegen "Hier zahlen, drüben meckern".


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2014)

Eine gültige Abtretungsurkunde ist das mal jedenfalls nicht.

Eine Abtretungsurkunde muss z.B. konkret die Angabe beinhalten, von welchem Endkunden überhaupt Forderungen fakturiert werden. Eine pauschale Bescheinigung: "... darf von irgendwelchen Endkunden Geld einsammeln..." ist genau nullkommanix wert.

Was sollen denn das für "Mehrwertdienste" sein? An anderer Stelle behauptet die DIMOCO ja wiederholt, dass es eben gerade keine Mehrwertdienste seien. Was es aber denn nun wirklich für "Dienste" sein sollen, das haben wir die Wienerwälder schon wiederholt gefragt, aber bisher war man dort entweder nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage oder beides nicht, uns in einer auch außerhalb des Nockerlnlandes verständlichen klaren Sprache mitzuteilen, was das denn nun für Leistungen sind:


Sind es Mehrwertdienste nach TKG?
Sind es Fernabsatz-Abos nach BGB?
Oder sind es vielleicht Verschwurmnidurmdiedelhummdibum-Dienste auf der Basis kosmisch-schlawakischer Erdstrahlenverbindungen?

Niemand sagt es uns.

Ach, wie gut, dass ich selbst nicht weiß, dass ich... öööh... wie denn nun? ... heiß... und wieviele bin ich eigentlich?
- Egal! Kohle her! Aber sofort!


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2014)

Die Telekommunikationsindustrie wirtschaftet so ähnlich wie die Kirche im Mittelalter.

Als Monopolist für Keuschheit musste natürlich das eigene Personal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Wenn ein Ortspfarrer dann doch schwach wurde und mit einer Frau aus der örtlichen Bevölkerung unkeusch wurde, wurde der Sündenfall gegen Zahlung an die Kirchenoberen hingenommen. Dann war alles gut. Es gab eine Schuld, die wurde abbezahlt, im Wiederholungsfall eben regelmäßig.

https://www.google.de/search?q="Prä...iester+erlaubte,+sein+Konkubine+zu+behalten" 

Die Kirchenoberen hatten regelmäßig Geldeingänge und sahen es mit Wohlwollen, wenn ihre Hirten ordentlich in der Herde aktiv waren. Zeitweise wurde die Gebühr pauschal erhoben, weil es nicht der finanzielle Schaden des Bischofs sein sollte, wenn die ihm untergebenen Priester "faul" waren und nicht sündigen wollten.

Die Telekommunikationsgeschäfte laufen so:

Der große Mobilfunkanbieter hat die Rolle des Keuschheitsmonopols inne und achtet peinlich auf geltendes Recht und guten Umgang mit seinen Kunden.

Mit den "sauberen" Umsätzen kommt er aber nicht so weit. Mehr Umsatz muss her. Wer greift seinen Kunden in sündiger Weise kräftig in die Tasche?

Man braucht Geschäftspartner, die in feierlichen Verträgen fest versprechen, immer alle Gesetze und Regeln einzuhalten. Natürlich setzt man darauf, dass diese ordentlich anschaffen und wenig zimperlich sind. Dafür schaut man auch angestrengt weg und freut sich gemeinsam über gute Gewinne.

Beispiel:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...vereinbart-verhaltenskodex.14424/#post-179871

Man muss nur im Fernsehen die Bewerbung der massenhaften Votings betrachten. Die Preisinformationen für 0137-Nummern sind *immer* zufällig unleserlich und niemals dem Verhaltenskodex entsprechend.

Das sieht doch jeder aus dem Gewerbe jeden Tag. Und zwar mit großer Freude. So klingelt die Kasse.


----------



## dvill (24 März 2014)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/hilfe-unfreiwilliges-abowie-komme-ich-da-wieder-raus


> Habe etwas mit meinem Handy Im Internet gesurft und plötzlich bekomme ich von dieser nr. 66245,diese SMS: Ihr Service Content Abo (max. 4,99 Euro/Woche) von DIMOCO Germany GmbH wurde eingerichtet. Kündigung jederzeit:


Schön soweit: Kündigung jederzeit.

Nur: Wie entsteht ein Abo, wenn der Handynutzer nichts weiß?


----------



## dvill (6 April 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/o2de/posts/10152381033193729?stream_ref=10


> Gestern erschien auf meinem Handy eine Dating Werbung, diese drückte ich beiläufig beiseite, Sekunden später bekam ich dann eine SMS auf mein Handy. Bereits heute stand auf meiner O2 Rechnung der Betrag von 7,95€, den ich zahlen soll für die Firma DIMOCO Germany GmbH und irgendein Abo, ich konnte bisher noch nicht raus finden für was eigentlich... Sieben O2-Mitarbeiter waren nicht in der Lage mir den genauen Sitz dieser "Firma", Adressen oder Ansprechpartner zu nennen. Darüber hinaus war O2 nicht in im Stande das Problem in irgendeiner Weise zu lösen und das obwohl ich bereits 10 Jahre Kunde bin, Dimeco sei zwar Partnerfirma und O2 steckt Provisionen dieser Gaunereien ein, aber wer für was zuständig ist und was die Firma genau macht, konnte keiner der sieben Mitarbeiter von O2 beantworten.





			
				O2 Deutschland schrieb:
			
		

> Als Hinweis: Falls du die Rechnung zurückbuchst, werden weitere Kosten entstehen bis hin zur Anschlusssperre.


Schön rechtswidrig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 April 2014)

Ich finde es absolut bezeichnend bei diesem "Geschäftsmodell", dass - inklusive Provider - niemand weiß, worin die Gegenleistung für den Griff in die Geldbörse denn bestehen soll.


----------



## dvill (6 April 2014)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/Smartphones-Alleskoenner-mit-Risiko-1


> Vorgehen gegen unberechtigte Rechnungen
> 
> Finden Sie ein ungewolltes Abo auf Ihrer Handyrechnung schreiben Sie dem eigenen Mobilfunkanbieter, dass Sie den Abo-Posten bestreiten, diesen deshalb nicht bezahlen und kürzen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag entsprechend. Zahlen Sie Ihre Mobilfunkrechnung per Lastschrift, können Sie sie über Ihre Bank zurückfordern. Den unstreitigen Betrag der Rechnung sollten Sie dann aber unbedingt schnellstmöglich überweisen, um keine Sperrung Ihres Anschlusses zu riskieren.



Siehe auch:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es absolut bezeichnend bei diesem "Geschäftsmodell", dass - inklusive Provider - niemand weiß, worin die Gegenleistung für den Griff in die Geldbörse denn bestehen soll.



Die Gegenleistung besteht im Konsum nicht sichtbarer und auch nicht messbarer esoterisch-pornographischer Erdstrahlen, entstehend während des Paarungsrituals der seltenen Gattung "kakerlakus Tauchnerii", die nur im Wienerwald vorkommt. Das ist modernes österreichisches Adult-Enternainment und eine Dienstleistung, die selbstverständlich zu bezahlen ist.


----------



## dvill (6 April 2014)

Die Mitverdiener wissen, dass die Drohung mit der Anschlusssperre rechtswidrig ist:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...FCgung-wegen-widerrechtlicher-Anschlusssperre


----------



## dvill (14 April 2014)

http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Rechnung/Service-Dimoco/m-p/605772/highlight/true#M10842


> Das O2-Geschaeft hier in Hannover hat am Samstag 12.04.2014 versucht bei Ihren Callcenter (Telf. 0800-0000557) dieses angebliche Abo von Ihnen zu kuendigen.
> 
> ZEHNMAL nacheinander wurde meine RICHTIGE Telefonnummer eingegeben durch O2, aber bei der Wiederholung durch Ihre BA
> wurde ZEHNMAL die Telefonnummer FALSCH wiederholt, wodurch Kuendigung ueberhaupt unmoeglich ist.
> ...


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2014)

http://translate.google.de/translat...zilla:de:official&biw=1564&bih=1135&tbs=qdr:w


> Online Missbrauch von Kindern Naivität


Der Google-Übersetzer formuliert kurios, aber das Problem klingt sehr vertraut. Über die Unerfahrenheit der Kinder greift man in die Taschen der Eltern.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2014)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/dimoco-germany-gmbh-kuendigen#answers


> Hallo Ich habe einen Trailer auf dem Handy angeschaut als die Werbung kam. Ich habe sie weggecklickt. Ein paar Minuten später kam eine SMS mit dem Inhalt:"Ihr Service Content Abo( max. 4,99 EURO / Woche) von DIMOCO Germany GmbH wurde eingerichtet. Kündigung jederzeit : "


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2014)

Geduldet, unverändert. Ich bin nicht mehr oft hier. Warum auch? Man kann hier reinschauen, wann man will. Es ändert sich nichts. Moderne Gauner haben Narrenfreiheit in einem Staat, in dem die größten Gauner die Gesetze machen. Oder sind die Gauner noch größer, die den Gesetzmachergaunern die Gaunergesetze diktieren? Da kann man nur abtauchnern...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2014)

Freier Markt mit Marzipan nennt sich das. Liberalisierter Markt zur Förderung innovativer Start-Up-Unternehmen im aufstrebenden Bereich der Telekommunikation am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland. Darf man nicht durch übertriebene Reglementierung gängeln und behindern. Daher wird der § 263 StGB (Betrug) demnächst abgeschafft, oder aber der Abs. 3 wird modifiziert: gewerbsmäßiges Handeln bleibt straffrei.

Haben wir doch alle so gewählt. Wollten wir doch alle so haben. Als Erfolg jahrzehntelanger neoliberaler Gehirnwäsche in den Medien.


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2014)

...das klingt aber sehr frustiert, ab zur Wahl am Sonntag!



> Hans-Werner Sinn fordert "Vereinigte Staaten von Europa"


Andere basteln am Russischen Reich.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Mai 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...das klingt aber sehr frustiert, ab zur Wahl am Sonntag!


Die  Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera  ist nicht sonderlich motivierend....


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2014)

http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Rechnung/Service-Dimoco/m-p/632260#U632260


> Würde von dimoco verarscht. Hab im Internet gesurft und auf einmal ne SMS bekommen, dass ich ein Abo abgeschlossen hätte. Bin laut deren Seite zwar wieder abgemeldet, die zocken mir jedoch jetzt 5 € von meiner Rechnung ab.





> Abo nachweislich  bei Dimoco kündigen und bei o2 sofort eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen. Die ist kostenlos, und damit bist du für die Zukunft gegen Abofallen geschützt.


Das scheint Teil der Kalkulation zu sein, dass Handykunden wenigstens einmal in die Grube fallen und ihren Wegezoll an die Raubritter zahlen.

Warum sind Neuverträge nicht von Anbeginn mit der sicheren Zahlungssperre gegen die Vertragstaschendiebe ausgestattet?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Das scheint Teil der Kalkulation zu sein, dass Handykunden wenigstens einmal in die Grube fallen und ihren Wegezoll an die Raubritter zahlen.
> 
> Warum sind Neuverträge nicht von Anbeginn mit der sicheren Zahlungssperre gegen die Vertragstaschendiebe ausgestattet?


Da werden Erinnerungen an die 0190/0900  Dialerabzocke wach. Auch damals ließ man die Verbraucher erstmal reinfallen, bevor  man ihnen die Möglichkeit diese Nummern   sperren zu lassen mitteilte.
http://hilfe.telekom.de/hsp/cms/con...erkmale/theme-45859531/Sicherheit/faq-1002734
Einige wenige Provider  ( z.B M-net ) hatten die Sperre standardmäßig und wurde nur auf ausdrücklichen Kundenwunsch freigeschaltet.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2014)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Anbieterdaten-VIPFlatrate/m-p/676221


> Anbieterdaten VIPFlatrate





> ich bin leider einem **piep** durch ein vermeintliches Abo ausgesetzt. Heute Nacht um 1.18 Uhr soll ich ein Abo bei VIPFlatrates abgeschlossen haben, 4,99 Euro wurden mir belastet.





> Hier sind die Kontaktdaten von VIPFlatrates für Dich:
> 
> Händler: DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter: VIPFlatrate


Es **piept** am laufenden Meter.

https://community.fyve.de/fragen/detail/2251/


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juni 2014)

Muss mal eine Lanze für Congstar brechen: Drittanbietersperre wurde postwendend eingerichtet und die Einrichtung bestätigt, ebenso die Deaktivierung der lästigen SMS-Nachrichten, wenn man nicht erreichbar war oder den Anruf nicht entgegennahm.


----------



## Kartikeya (13 Juli 2014)

Folgendes passierte mir Ende 2011:
Über Google gelangte ich auf eine schmierige Webseite der Fa. Black Bean Mobile. Für eine kurze  Zeit siegte die Neugier und ich klickte mich durch 4 oder 5 Seiten, sah ein "Play" button auf ein Bild, klickte einmal drauf -  es geschah nichts und ich verließ die Webseite. Dass dieser kurze Exkurs (weniger als 2 min.) auf einer schmierigen Webseite folgen haben würde ahnte ich nicht.
Ca. 10  Sekunden nachdem ich die Seite verlassen hatte erhielt ich eine Mehrwert-SMS (09302266881003 (31/10): "Danke für Ihre Bestellung") und ca. eine Minute später eine weitere (09302266881003 (31/10): "Ihr Abo wurde erfolgreich verlängert")
Besonders störte mich, dass mein Provider, damals Orange Austria GmbH meine als Geheimnummer registrierte Teilnehmernummer (Rufnummer) ohne meine Zustimmung in einem offenbar vollautomatisiertem Ablauf an Dritte weitergegeben hatte.
Auch war ärgerlich, dass Orange mir nach mehrmaligem telefonischem und schriftlichem  Nachfragen weder Namen bzw Anschrift des sogenannten Dienstleisters bei dem ich angeblich das Abo bestellt hatte, noch die Firma die ohne meine Zustimmung die Mehrwert-SMS an meine geheime Teilnehmernummer geschickt hatte nennen wollte oder konnte. Mir wurde gesagt ich müsse selber recherchieren und solle es bei der Firma DIMOCO GmbH versuchen.
Gekürztes, zusammengefasstes Protokoll vom E-mail Verkehr Ende 2011 mit  DIMOCO ([email protected]):
ICH:
".... Geben Sie mir bitte umgehend bekannt wer diese beiden SMS gesendet hat und für welche erbrachte Leistung der Entgelt für diese Mehrwert-SMS eingehoben wird."
DIMOCO:
".... Von der Rufnummer +43XXXXXXXXXXX wurde ... ein wöchentliches Videoabo für 4,99 Euro abgeschlossen. Vor Abschluss des Abos wurde der Benutzer ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um einen Abo-Dienst handelt und das Abo wurde vom Benutzer auf diesen beiden Seiten explizit bestätigt ...."
ICH:
"Ihre Behauptungen sind jedoch unrichtig. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt wurde ... ein gültiger zivilrechtlicher Vertrag geschlossen der den Erhalt und die Verrechnung der aufgeführten (oder auch sonst irgendwelcher) Mehrwert-SMS begründen könnte. Es wurde von mir nichts bestellt und auch kein "Abo" verlängert. Ich habe die als Geheimnummer geführte Telefonnummer +43XXXXXXXXXXX in keinem Datenfeld im Internet .... oder sonstwie bekanntgegeben."  ... 
"In den Mehrwert-SMS selber wird weder der Absender noch die erbrachte Leistung genannt."  ...
"Da ich niemals Zustimmung für den Erhalt dieser kostenpflichtgen Mehrwert-SMS erteilt habe habe ich Anzeige bei der Fernmeldebehörde Wien eingebracht wegen Übertretung gem. §107 TKG."
DIMOCO:
"Wie schon vorab kommuniziert haben wir eine aktive Bestellung und Bestätigung des Dienstes welcher ordentlich ausgeliefert wurde. Des Weiteren wurden Ihnen alle wichtigen Informationen wie Preisangaben und allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen mitgeteilt, somit handelt es sich hierbei um keine verstecken Dienste. Vor Abschluss des Dienstes wurden sie direkt auf die Geschäftsbedingungen hingewiesen. Wir haben Ihre IP Adresse XX.XXX.XXX.XXX zu einer Konkreten Zeit aufgezeichnet die Sie eindeutig identifiziert. Das System selbst erlaubt keine Transaktion ohne "Handshake" d.h. Kundenbestätigung. Von daher ist unsererseits keine weitere Nachweispflicht notwendig."  ...
"Ein Abo auf der dieser mobilen Seite kann man nur abschließen, wenn man diese mit einem Mobiltelefon besucht und vor dem Download eines Videos das Abo bestätigt. Beim Abschluss des Abos wird die Rufnummer der SIM-Karte übertragen, es muss also ZWINGEND vom Benutzer dieser SIM-Karte abgeschlossen worden sein."
ICH:
"Sie schreiben: 'Beim Abschluss des Abos wird die Rufnummer der SIM-Karte übertragen'. Würden Sie mir für mein Verständnis  bitte erklären: 1. Konkret an wen wurde die Information über meine Rufnummer übertragen - direkt an die Dimoco Gmbh oder direkt an den Betreiber der Webseite ...? 2. Wurde die Information über meine Rufnummer von meinem Smartphone oder von meiner SIM-Karte ausgelesen und direkt über die bestehende Internetverbindung die mit der IP Adresse XX.XXX.XXX.XXX aktiv war an den Empfänger der Information übertragen, oder hat man direkt bei der Orange Austria Telecommunication GmbH um die Übertragung der Information über meine Rufnummer ersucht....? "
DIMOCO:
"zu 1) Die Nummer wurde an Dimoco übertragen und dann an den Betreiber der Seite weitergeleitet. zu 2) Ihre Rufnummer wird weder vom Smartphone noch von der SIM Karte abgerufen. Wenn Sie auf dem Portal auf Bezahlen drücken geht ein Aufruf zu Orange Austria der dann wie oben geschrieben die Nummer an Dimoco weiterleitet, die sie dann an den Betreiber der Seite weiterleitet." ...
"Der Dienstanbieter ist in diesem Fall Black Bean Mobile."
Abgesehen von der erwähnten Anzeige wegen Übertretung gem. §107 TKG (betrifft sogenannte unzulässige Werbesendungen) entschied ich ein Kontroll- und Ombudsmannverfahren (§ 30 Abs. 1 DSG 2000) bei der österreichischen Datenschutzkommission anzustrengen.
Gekürzte Zusammenfassung meiner Eingabe an die Datenschutzkommission:
AN DIE DATENSCHUTZKOMMISSION:
"Ich wende mich an die Datenschutzkommission, um eine mich betreffende Rechts- bzw. Pflichtenverletzung durch Auftraggeber im privaten Bereich zu rügen wegen Verletzung meines Rechts auf Geheimhaltung schutzwürdiger personenbezogener Daten (§ 1 DSG 2000) hinsichtlich der Aufzeichnung und Weitergabe einer mir zugeteilten dynamischen IP-Adresse (XX.XXX.XXX.XXX) und der Weitergabe meiner als Geheimnummer geführten Rufnummer +43XXXXXXXXXXX Hierbei handelte es sich um einen vollautomatisierten Prozess der sich innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von weniger als einer Minute ereignete unter der Beteiligung von vier verschiedenen Firmen.:
1. Black Bean Mobile, s.r.o., Medved'ovej 17, 851 04 Bratislava
2. DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH, Campus 21 Businesspark Wien Süd, Professor-Liebermann-Straße A01/405, A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge
3. Orange Austria Telecommunication GmbH, Brünner Strasse 52, Postfach 8, A-1210 Wien
4. Mobilebizz Entertainment Gmbh, Ameisbachzeile 123, A-1160
Dienstanbieter hinter der Absender-Mehrwertnummer 09302266881003 war laut einer Auskunft von der Rundfunk und Telekom Regulierungs-GmbH  die Mobilebizz Entertainment Gmbh. Ich alleine verwende meine Rufnummer +43XXXXXXXXXXX die seit Anbeginn als Geheimnummer geführt wird. Ich habe sie nicht veröffentlicht, sie niemals in ein Datenfeld im Internet eingegeben ... und sie auch niemals der Mobilebizz Entertainment Gmbh zur Verfügung gestellt. .... Die dynamische IP Adresse XX.XXX.XXX.XXX wurde von der DIMOCO GmbH aufgezeichnet nachdem ich die ungewollte Bestellung ausgelöst hatte. Da ich, solange mir diese IP-Adresse zugeteilt war, nicht auf die Webseite der DIMOCO GmbH surfte ... war die Aufzeichnung der IP Adresse durch die DIMOCO GmbH meiner Meinung nach unzulässig. Anzunehmen ist, dass die DIMOCO GMBH die IP-Adresse von der Black Bean Mobile erhalten hatte, was aus meiner Sicht eine unzulässige Weitergabe darstellt ... - übrigens von einer slowakischen Firma an eine österreichische. Ein Ersuchen erging an Orange Austria um Herausgabe der der dynamischen IP Adresse XX.XXX.XXX.XXX zugeordneten Rufnummer. Orange Austria übermittelte diese an die DIMOCO GmbH. Die DIMOCO GmbH selber Versendet keine Mehrwert-SMS und hat offensichtlich die Rufnummer nur benötigt um Sie an Dritte weiterzugeben - nämlich an die Black Bean Mobil (möglicherweise aber auch an die Mobilebizz Entertainment Gmbh). Daher war meiner Meinung nach die Übermittelung meiner Rufnummer durch Orange Austria an die DIMOCO GmbH unzulässig. Ich nehme an, dass die DIMOCO GmbH Zugriff auf eine von Orange Austria zur Verfügung gestellte Schnittstelle für die Sofort-Abrage bzw. Sofort-Übermittelung von Rufnummern hat. Da im gegenständlichen Fall, nach der Übermittlung meiner Rufnummer an die DIMOCO GmbH, unmittelbar danach noch zwei weitere Firmen Kenntnis von meiner Rufnummer erlangten, darf glaube ich die Frage gestellt werden ob Orange Austria die nötige Sorgfalt und Kontrolle dafür trifft, dass die Weitergabe von Rufnummern durch ihr nur für zulässige und nachvollziehbare Zwecke geschieht. ... Letztlich muss meine Rufnummer auch an die Mobilebizz Entertainment Gmbh weitergegeben worden sein, die ... für die Versendung der Mehrwert-SMS verantwortlich zeigt."
(MW gilt nach österreichischem Recht auch eine dynamische IP-Adresse als ein zu schützender Datensatz).
Über die konkrete Ermittlungshandlungen bzw den Schriftverkehr zwischen der Datenschutzkommission und Dimoco, Black Bean und Mobilebizz Entertainment wurde ich nicht informiert, aber die Datenschutzkommission hat sich ohnehin hauptsächlich für das Verhalten von Orange interessiert, da von ihr die Datenschutzverletzung ausging. Nach Einleiten des Verfahrens zeigte sich Orange kooperativ.  Orange wurde vom Sachbearbeiter der  Datenschutzkommission (u.a.) aufgefordert folgende zwei Fragen zu beantworten (Jänner 2012):
"Danke für Ihre Stellungnahme und die Bildschirmfotos. Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen dazu: 1. In welcher Form haben die Kunden von Orange zugestimmt, dass sie diese Weise überhaupt bezahlen können bzw. müssen?  2. Welchen Beweis für den Vertragsabschluss und für die Bereitschaft des Kunden, die geforderte Summe zu bezahlen, verlangt Orange von den Anbietern?  Sie schreiben zwar, dass der Kunde einwilligen muss und der Zahlungsweg vereinbart wird, aber dazu konnte ich dem Vorbringen und den Bildern nichts entnehmen."
Antworten von Orange:
Zu 1.:
"Wie auch andere Mobilfunkbetreiber bieten auch wir diese Möglichkeit der Bezahlung standardmäßig an. Wir holen dafür keine gesonderte Zustimmung des Kunden ein; freilich gibt es die Möglichkeit diese Bezahlfunktion – im Übrigen wie andere Mehrwert-Services – kostenlos systemseitig sperren zu lassen."
Zu 2.:
"Der Vertragsabschluss erfolgt nicht mit Orange sondern mit dem Diensteanbieter, im konkreten Fall mit Black Bean Mobile, und unterliegt solcherart nicht unserer direkten Kontrolle. Bei der Fülle von Anbietern haben wir lediglich stichprobenweise Services getestet und die Funktionsweise des Vertragsabschlusses überprüft.
Bestreitet allerdings uns gegenüber ein Kunde einen solchen Vertragsabschluss bzw erhebt Einspruch gegen solcherart verrechnete Mehrwert-SMS, leiten wir diesen entweder an den betroffenen Vertragspartner bzw dessen technischen Dienstleister, hier an die DIMOCO Direct Communications zur Überprüfung und Stellungnahme weiter oder ersuchen den Kunden, sich direkt an diesen zu wenden. Üblicherweise wird anhand der bei Dimoco festgehaltenen Protokolldaten („Log-files“) überprüft, ob und wann eine Bestellung durchgeführt, konkret der „Bestell-Button“ gedrückt und damit das Abo abgeschlossen wurde."
Der Rechtsanwalt von Orange schrieb mir (Februar 2012):
"....Nicht zuletzt aufgrund Ihres Falles, sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX, haben wir aber erkannt, dass wir hier im Sinne unserer Kunden mehr Transparenz beim Vertragsabschluss von den Vertragspartnern einfordern wollen. Wir sind dabei, mit unserem Vertragspartner DIMOCO vertraglich zu vereinbaren, dass eine standardisierte, in Zukunft zwischenzuschaltende Bestellseite implementiert wird. Diese soll klarer und deutlicher sämtliche Informationen zu Vertragsabschluss und Zahlweg zum Ausdruck bringen. So sollen einerseits – übersichtlicher als derzeit – Vertragspartner, Produkt, Periodiziät (Abo oder Einzelbestellung), Preis und Zustimmungserklärung (zur Übermittlung der Rufnummer für die Bezahlung) erläutert werden. Andererseits soll darin nochmals die Wahlmöglichkeit gegeben werden, zu diesen Bedingungen abzuschließen oder die Transaktion abzubrechen".
Irgendwann zwischen 2012 und 2014 wurde Orange von Hutchinson Drei Austria GmbH gekauft und 2014 die Datenschutzkommission von der Datenschutzbehörde abgelöst. Kürzlich langte bei mir ein Schreiben von der Datenschutzbehörde über die (vorläufige) Erledigung des Verfahrens ein. Wesentlicher Inhalt:
"Betrifft: Vorläufige Erledigung
Die Datenschutzbehörde die mit Jahresbeginn die Datenschutzkommission abgelöst hat, hat erreicht, dass die Hutchinson Drei Austria GmbH in Zukunft ein besseres Bezahlsystem einsetzen wird, dass dem Kunden in nachvollziehbarerweise die Daten zum Bezahlvorgang zeigt und sicherstellt, dass die Entscheidung des Kunden, eine Leistung zu bestellen klar dokumentiert wird. ...  Die Datenschutzbehörde ist daher der Ansicht, dass das Verfahren eingestellt werden kann. Falls Sie binnen einer Frist von zwei Wochen ab Erhalt unseres Schreibens keine begründeten Einwände erheben, wird das Verfahren daher abgeschlossen."
Wird Hutchinson das "bessere Bezahlsysten" konsequent flächendeckend einsetzen? Ist es Kundenfreundlich? Überprüft die Datenschutzbehörde die Einhaltung der Zusagen von Hutchinson? Keine Ahnung. Nach meiner Einschätzung wäre rechtlich mehr möglich gewesen - die Antworten von Orange auf die Fragen der Datenschutzkommission waren mMn unbefriedigend. Die Bereitschaft das Bezahlsystem für den Benutzer transparenter zu machen wirkt für mich wie ein Eingeständnis, dass vorher nicht alles rechtens war. Ich versäumte leider die Frist - wegen 4,99  (die Orange gutschrieb) nicht tragisch.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2014)

Kartikeya schrieb:


> Besonders störte mich, dass mein Provider, damals Orange Austria GmbH meine als Geheimnummer registrierte Teilnehmernummer (Rufnummer) ohne meine Zustimmung in einem offenbar vollautomatisiertem Ablauf an Dritte weitergegeben hatte.


Du hattest zuvor keine Sperre einrichten lassen, deshalb scheint es mir völlig legitim, dass deine Mobilfunknummer auch am Beutekreisel über Drittanbieter eingebunden wurde. Wie die Buchung im Detail zu Stande kam, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Kartikeya (13 Juli 2014)

Also ich hätte gedacht, dass eine Firma bei der Verwendung von Daten, insb. Weitergabe, die dem Datenschutz unterliegen ein Minimum an Sorgfalt bzw. Kontrolle implementieren muss. Dazu kommt, dass meine Rufnummer ausdrücklich als Geheimnummer angemeldet wurde. Also ich denke, die Frage stellt sich, ob es reicht, dass Orange einfach annehmen darf, dass Angaben, die z.T. von sogenannten Drittanbietern - mit dem Orange selbst kein Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, möglicherweise gar nicht kennt -  stammen, zuverlässig sind, sodaß sie eine Datenweitergabe Verantworten kann insb. im Hinblick auf die Tatsache, dass bei Orange häufig Beschwerden über unwillentlich / unwissentlich ausgelöste Abo-Bestellungen, die nach dem selben System zustande kamen, eingegangen waren (der Kundenbetreuer von Orange bestätigte mir dies), vermutlich auch konkret betreffend Black Bean und unter Beteiligung von Dimoco. Wäre der Ruf dieser Drittanbieter und Dimoco super-toll, dann würde es mMn anders aussehen. Meinem Bericht kannst Du entnehmen, dass die Datenschutzkommission mit der ersten Stellungnahme, in der Orange auch Snapshots der während des Bestellvorganges am Bildschirm angezeigten Darstellungen übermittelte,  nichts anfangen konnte ("Sie schreiben zwar, dass der Kunde einwilligen muss und der Zahlungsweg vereinbart wird, aber dazu konnte ich dem Vorbringen und den Bildern nichts entnehmen"). Der Anwalt von Orange war also nicht in der Lage im Nachhinein die Datenschutzkommission von der rechtsmäßigkeit des Bestellvorganges zu überzeugen. Daraus ziehe ich den Schluß, dass die Sorgfalt mit dem Orange meine Daten schützte unzureichend war.
Die Versendung der Mehrwert-SMS durch Mobilebizz Entertainment dürfte rechtwidrig (nach TKG §107) gewesen sein. Der Jurist der Wiener Fermeldebehörde hat mir schon Ende 2011 versichert alle Voraussetzungen für eine Strafe nach dem TKG würden vorliegen - soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war insb. ausschlaggebend, dass Mobilebizz Entertainment nicht die erforderliche gesonderte Zustimmungserklärung für das versenden von Mehrwert-SMS an meine Rufnummer hatte. Nach österreichischem Recht gilt genau dieser Typus von Mehrwert-SMS als eine unzulässige Werbesendung. Ich halte es für möglich, ja wahrscheinlich, dass es Orange bekannt war, dass beim automatisierten Bezahlsystem auch fremde Firmen die Versendung der Mehrwert-SMS durchführen ohne die erforderliche gesonderte Zustimmungserklärung einzuholen. Wenn das stimmt, war alleine deswegen die Herausgabe meiner Rufnummer rechtswidrig. Sollte ich in der kommenden Woche Zeit haben werde ich versuchen herauszubekommen, ob Mobilebizz Entertainment verurteilt wurde.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2014)

Kartikeya schrieb:


> Also ich hätte gedacht, dass eine Firma bei der Verwendung von Daten, insb. Weitergabe, die dem Datenschutz unterliegen ein Minimum an Sorgfalt bzw. Kontrolle implementieren muss.


Das macht dein Provider auch. Nur, schau dir mal die AGB lt. deinem Vertrag mit ihm an. Dort steht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit drin, dass bei Nutzung eines Drittanbieterdienstes (und das hattest du gemacht) die dabei verwendete MSISDN Nummer (also deine Telefonnummer) für Buchungen hergenommen werden kann, wenn du dem nicht zuvor durch Sperrung widersprochen hast.



Kartikeya schrieb:


> Verwendung von Daten, insb. Weitergabe


Der Provider hat deine Daten nicht weiter gegeben, sondern deine Internetsession mit dem Smartphone beinhaltete zur Zuordnung auch diese MSISDN-Nummer, also deine Mobilfunknummer. Die Nummer hat der Anbieter des Pornoweb beim Zugriff aus seine Inhalte protokolliert und die Dienstenutzung dem Provider zum Inkasso abgetreten. Der Anbieter kennt nur diese Nummer, nicht weitere Daten des Nutzers. Die kann aber dein Provider dir zuordnen und deshalb belastet er dir den genutzten Dienst als mit Kosten verbundene Buchung aus abgetretenem Recht und verdient dabei auch noch gut 1/3 vom Umsatz.



Kartikeya schrieb:


> ...ausdrücklich als Geheimnummer


Sowas hat allenfalls dein Bundeskanzler.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2014)

Kartikeya schrieb:


> Webseite der Fa. Black Bean Mobile [...] Firma DIMOCO GmbH



Dieses von Pontius nach Pilatus Getue gehört zum Geschäftsmodell. Wir werden gleich sehen, dass es mehr um die rechte und die linke Hosentasche geht.

Black Bean Mobile hat das Geschäftsmodell schon einmal gut erklärt:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt mal live: http://www.adultking.tv/renepour_1/index.html
> ...


Wer schafft die Möglichkeiten und wer nutzt sie?

Dies ist Black Bean Mobile, man merke sich den Namen des Geschäftsführers und die zypriotische Holding:

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=212785&SID=2&P=1

First Mobile Cash bzw. Affiliate wäre dann:

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=156364&SID=2&P=1

Die hinzukommenden Namen sind auch gut bekannt. Man sieht, wie klein die Welt ist.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Man sieht, wie klein die Welt ist.


...und der Provider als Will fähiger Gehilfe des Anbieters unterstützt das Handshakeverfahren im nach außen hin gutem Glaube, dass alles rechtmäßig sei. Wissen tut beim Provider jedoch niemand wirklich, wie die Buchung zu Stande kam, man will das eigentlich auch gar nicht und der Kunde kann dann viel erzählen, wenn ihm danach ist.



Kartikeya schrieb:


> die Herausgabe meiner Rufnummer rechtswidrig


...wie schon geschrieben, nicht der Provider hat deine Nummer weiter geleitet, sondern du selbst, als du das Web besucht hattest. Wäre die Nummer als Bestandteil der Verbindungsdaten nicht nicht übermittelt worden, hätte es auch auch keine Session zu dem Web gegeben, das hätte dann nicht funktioniert. Stelle dir das so vor, wie bei den Computern, die über IP-Adressen im Internet verbunden sind. Hier bewegst du dich mit dem Smartphone im mobilen Internet und da kommt zu der IP-Adresse und anderern Pararmeter bene auch noch die MSISDN dazu.


----------



## Kartikeya (13 Juli 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...wie schon geschrieben, nicht der Provider hat deine Nummer weiter geleitet, sondern du selbst, als du das Web besucht hattest. Wäre die Nummer als Bestandteil der Verbindungsdaten nicht nicht übermittelt worden, hätte es auch auch keine Session zu dem Web gegeben, das hätte dann nicht funktioniert.


 
Danke für Deine Erläuterungen. Warum aber schrieb mir Dimoco:
 "Ihre Rufnummer wird weder vom Smartphone noch von der SIM Karte abgerufen. Wenn Sie auf dem Portal auf Bezahlen drücken geht ein Aufruf zu Orange Austria der dann wie oben geschrieben die Nummer an Dimoco weiterleitet, die sie dann an den Betreiber der Seite weiterleitet".
Also Orange gibt die Nummer heraus an Dimoco, die sie an Black Bean weitergibt?? Wenn es so abläuft wie Du schreibt, dass also Black Bean ohne zutun von Orange oder Dimoco  Kenntnis von meiner Rufnummer hatte, heißt das trotzdem nicht, dass  Black Bean sie ohneweiteres abspeichern, verwenden oder weitergeben darf. Wenn die Rufnummer direkt an Black Bean übertragen wurde, wie Du schreibst, hat Black Bean die Rufnummer und wohl auch meine dynamische IP-Adresse an Dimoco übermittelt (die ein genaues Protokoll der Internet Session und der Merhwert-SMS  Versendung abgespeichert hatte und mir vorlegen konnte)  und meine Rufnummer an die Fa. Mobilebizz Entertainment übermittelt.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2014)

Zuerst einmal hast du es bei den Dimocos mit Leuten zu tun, die dein Geld haben und dann auch behalten wollen. Durm herum haben die sich eine eigene Rechtsmeinung einfallen lassen, die sich womöglich auch ein Provider zu eigen macht. Die verpacken die Abläufe in der Argumentation so, wie sie es dem Kunden Gleube machen wollen.

Freilich wurde die Nummer "irgendwie weiter gegeben". Das passiert aber nicht, indem der Provider einfach eben so sagt hier hast du sie, sondern das ist Bestandteil des technischen Ablaufes und der basiert nun mal auf der Nummer als Teil des Verfahrens.

Merke: ...wer mit einem Smartphone an der mobilen Welt teilhaben will, gibt überwiegend seine Anonymität im Informationsnetz auf. Da nutzt es gar nichts, von einer "geheimen Nummer" zu phantasieren. Bei dir ist womöglich nur dauerhaft die Rufnummernunterdrückung aktiviert und bei einer Anfrage eines Dritten nach der Nummer ist dein Bestandsdatensatz für den Support gesperrt. Das heißt nicht, dasss keine Bestandsdaten da sind und dass die niemand erfahren kann. Es wurden nur höheren Hürden vereinbart.

Die Nutzung des mobilen Internet setzt eine Mobilfunknummer voraus. Diese ist zwar ein Teil der Bestandsdaten, dieser Teil allein ist aber (außer zum Telefonieren und mobil Surfen) für Dritte nicht zuordenbar. Da der Provider aber von dir keinen gegenteiligen Auftrag hat, Drittanbieterforderungen abzurechnen, tut er dies aus dem Vertrag mit dir heraus. Aber, er muss es nicht:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-379554


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bod.de/buch/thomas-hollweck/drittanbieter-auf-der-mobilfunkrechnung/9783735742599.html
> 
> 
> > Drittanbieter auf der Mobilfunkrechnung
> ...


Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Kartikeya (13 Juli 2014)

reducal schrieb:
			
		

> "Nur, schau dir mal die AGB lt. deinem Vertrag mit ihm an. Dort steht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit drin, dass bei Nutzung eines Drittanbieterdienstes (und das hattest du gemacht) die dabei verwendete MSISDN Nummer (also deine Telefonnummer) für Buchungen hergenommen werden kann, wenn du dem nicht zuvor durch Sperrung widersprochen hast."


 
Werde ich mir genau anschauen. Die AGB's von damals muss ich erst heraussuchen. Sobald ich sie habe werde ich berichten was drinnsteht.
Übrigens: Darf mein Mobilfunkanbieter in den „Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen“ regeln, dass andere Unternehmen (Drittanbieter) ihre Leistungen auf meine Mobilfunkrechnung setzen dürfen? Dazu schreibt Anwalt Hollweck hier: http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/ . Für Österreich gilt ev. etwas anderes
 
Quote-Tags eingefügt


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Provider hat deine Daten nicht weeiter gegeben, sondern deine Internetsession mit dem Smartphone beinhaltete zur Zuordnung auch diese MSISDN-Nummer, also deine Mobilfunknummer. Die Nummer hat der Anbieter des Pornoweb beim Zugriff aus seine Inhalte protokolliert und die Dienstenutzung dem Provider zum Inkasso abgetreten.


die rechtliche Einordnung der Übergabe der MSISDN im Hinblick auf Datenschutz ist nicht unumstritten, ich such da gleich mal was...

hier war das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-10#post-371248

_Bei der MSISDN-Nummer handelt es sich um die Teilnehmerrufnummer eines Mobilfunkteilnehmers. Da diese Nummer grundsätzlich einer bestimmten Person zugeordnet werden kann und diese zumindest bestimmbar ist, ist diese Nummer als personenbezogenes Datum i.S.d. § 3 Abs.1 BDSG einzustufen (so auch die Artikel 29 Gruppe im Working Paper WP 202, S. 10, http://ec.europa.eu/justice/data-pr...pinion-recommendation/files/2013/wp202_de.pdf ). Der Anwendungsbereich des Datenschutzrechts ist somit eröffnet.
Konkret handelt es sich in den von Ihnen geschilderten Konstellation um ein sogenanntes Nutzungsdatum gem. § 15 TMG. Gem. § 15 Abs.1 TMG, darf der Diensteanbieter (der Anbieter der App, des Inhaltes) personenbezogene Daten erheben und verwenden, um einerseits die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes zu ermöglichen [Anmerkung: Ist hier nicht gegeben] und andererseits um abzurechnen.
Soweit sich der Diensteanbieter bei Erhebung und Verwendung des Nutzungsdatums in dem gesetzlich erlaubten Rahmen bewegt, bedarf es keiner Einwilligung des Nutzers, da bereits eine gesetzliche Erlaubnis gegeben ist (vgl. hierzu § 12 Abs.1 TMG)._
*Allerdings ist der Diensteanbieter gem. § 13 Abs. 1 TMG verpflichtet, den Nutzer zu Beginn des Nutzungsvorgangs über Art, Umfang und Zwecke der Erhebung und Verwendung personenbezogener Daten zu unterrichten, sofern eine solche Unterrichtung nicht schon erfolgt ist. Diese Unterrichtung muss für den Nutzer auch jederzeit abrufbar sein (§ 13 Abs.1 S.3 TMG). Der Diensteanbieter müsste somit auch über die Erhebung und Verwendung der MSISDN zum Zweck der Abrechnung informieren.*


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2014)

Kartikeya schrieb:


> Darf mein Mobilfunkanbieter in den „Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen“ regeln, dass andere Unternehmen (Drittanbieter) ihre Leistungen auf meine Mobilfunkrechnung setzen dürfen?



Der Wert der Buchung gehört wahrscheinlich deinem Provider.



Reducal schrieb:


> Buchung aus abgetretenem Recht





Reducal schrieb:


> ...die Dienstenutzung dem Provider zum Inkasso abgetreten.


----------



## Kartikeya (15 Juli 2014)

Kartikeya schrieb:


> Die AGB's von damals muss ich erst heraussuchen. Sobald ich sie habe werde ich berichten was drinnsteht.


 
Die Orange AGB können hier eingesehen werden:
https://www.rtr.at/uploads/media/29080_G88_2012.zip
(Die neuere Version ist valide)
Relevante Punkte: 7.1 , 7.2 (Ansprüche Dritter, Stammdatenübermittlung) und 21.1 (Datenschutz)
Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die AGB Orange berechtigt hätten Stammdaten oder Verkehrsdaten ohne Zustimmung eines Kunden automatisch an Drittanbieter zu übermitteln.
Insoweit ein Drittanbieter (wie Balck Bean) ohnehin bei der Herstellung einer Internetverbindung Kenntnis der Teilnehmernummer und dyn. IP-Adresse erhält, frage ich mich inwieweit er berechtigt ist diese Daten für andere Zwecke (als die Bereitstellung seines Internetangebots) abzuspeichern,  zu verwenden oder weiterzugeben. Analogie: Erkundige ich mich per E-Mail bei einer Firma über deren Öffnungszeiten, darf die Firma meine E-mail Adresse nicht dazu verwenden, um mir Werbematerial zuzusenden, ohne meine ausdrückliche Zustimmung einzuholen (zumindest nach österr. rechtslage). Natürlich wäre eine wissentlich durchgeführte, protokollierte, gesetzeskonforme Bestellung auf der Webseite von  Balck Bean inkl. Zustimmungserklärung für die Verwendung der Rufnummer ausreichend gewesen. So ist es in meinem Fall aber nicht gewesen. Das hat der Rechtsanwalt von Orange auch im Nachhinein nicht nachweisen können. Soweit ich weis ist der Zweck eines sogenannten Kontroll- und Ombudsmannverfahren (§ 30 Abs. 1 DSG 2000) der Datenschutzkommission aber gar nicht eine Bestrafung aufgrund des in der Beschwerde vorgebrachten Anlaßfalles zu erwirken bzw. hierfür nötiges  Beiweismaterial zu sichern, sondern durchzusetzen, dass das Verhalten von Firmen in der Zukunft die Bestimmungen des DSG entspricht. Ich denke, dass die Bereitschaft von Orange das Bezahlsystem zu verbessern, die Datenschutzkommossion veranlasste von weiteren Schritten abzusehen.
Verstehen tu ich weiterhin nicht mit welcher Berechtigung Dimoco meine dyn. IP-Adresse, Teilnehmernummer, zeitliche Informationen zur Internetsession auf der Webseite von Black Bean wie auch (angebliche) Bestellinformationen abspeicherte, denn mit Dimoco hatte ich überhaupt nichts zu tun: kein Vertrag / keine Kommunikation  mit Dimoco.
Vielleicht fehlt es in diesem Gewirre um Provider, Drittanbieter, Dimoco und Datenschutz um ordentliche Rechtsprechung. Ich finde auch, dass es Schade ist, dass keine kollektive Strafanzeige zustande kommt.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juli 2014)

Kartikeya schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass es Schade ist, dass keine kollektive Strafanzeige zustande kommt.


Falls du darunter die sogenannte Sammelklage verstehst:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sammelklage.1291/

https://openjur.de/u/691773.html


> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der _class action_ nicht zulässig, da dem deutschen Recht eine Gruppenbetroffenheit fremd ist. Jeder Kläger muss seine *individuelle *Betroffenheit, seinen *individuellen* Schaden und die Kausalität zwischen beidem darlegen und nachweisen.


----------



## Kartikeya (15 Juli 2014)

Danke. Also ein 'Sammelverfahren' wäre geeignet (Allerdings, wie bringt man ein Sammelverfahren praktisch zustande?) Und Verdacht  auf Gewerbsmäßigkeit wäre bestimmt Voraussetzung.  Ich denke, dass einzelne Verfahren wegen Beweismangel, Geringfügigkeit, oder spätestens nachdem aus "Kulanz" der Betrag zurückerstattet wird,  eingestellt werden.


----------



## dvill (24 August 2014)

Es ist und bleibt mysteriös, dass die wirklichen Abläufe bei einem Bezahlverfahren aus Sicht und Kenntnis der Zahlenden unklar sind.

Es mag ja schön sein, wenn es Spielräume gibt:

https://www.google.com/search?q="viel+Spielraum+nach+Dimocos+Spielregeln"

Man wüsste gerne mehr über die Spielregeln. Ob das eine Spielregel ist?

https://www.google.com/search?q="De...u+zu+animieren,+die+Bezahlung+zu+wiederholen"

Eine Spielregel, die Verwechselungen beim Kunden zulässt, wäre schon nicht so toll:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Bei+vielen+Ländern+kann+es+beim+Kunden+zu+Verwechslungen+kommen"

Man versteht es nicht so richtig. Bei O2 gibt es angeblich schon lange ein Handshakeverfahren

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html


> O2 leitet den Kunden auf eine eigene Seite um, bevor das WAP-Billing erfolgt. Bei diesem „Handshake-Verfahren“ erhält der Kunde laut O2 „gesonderte Informationen“ und muss in den Zahlungsvorgang aktiv einwilligen. Laut O2 ist es seit Einführung dieses Prozederes zu keinem einzigen Missbrauch des WAP-Billings durch Abofallen-Betreiber mehr gekommen.


Das ist ja schön. Warum spricht dann aktuell eine Moderatorin im O2 Forum

http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Rechnung/Abbuchung-Dating-Dimoco-Web-Abo/td-p/494077/page/6


> Grundsätzlich erhalten wir aber nicht verstärkt Meldungen dazu. Ganz im Gegenteil, in den letzten Jahren seit Handshake und der Möglichkeit Drittanbieterdienste zu sperren, sind die Reklamationen zu Drittanbietern deutlich zurückgegegangen.


Was denn nun? Kein einziger Fall oder nur Rückgang durch die Drittanbietersperre der Kunden? Warum akzeptiert O2 jahrelang Reklamationen zu Drittanbietern?

Was ist mit dem sicheren Handshakeverfahren?

http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Rechnung/Abbuchung-Dating-Dimoco-Web-Abo/m-p/710307#M14303


> Ich bin ebenfalls betroffen. Die Frage im genannten Handshake-Verfahren, ob wir der Zahlung zustimmen habe ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Somit ist für mich auch kein Vertrag geschlossen worden.



Wie kann man das verstehen?

Jedenfalls laufen die Geschäfte auch international prächtig. Das hier ist die tschechische Republik:

http://translate.google.com/transla...-mobilnoj-svjazi-chehii-novaja-sms-afera.html

Die Übersetzung ist nicht immer verständlich, aber das Geschäftsmodell wird deutlich: Die Mitverdiener sind immer unschuldig ahnungslos.


----------



## SUser (25 November 2014)

*Der Telefonanbieter DARF KEINE DRITTANBIETERKOSTEN AUF DER TELEFONRECHNUNG VERRECHENEN!! + MOBILES BEZAHLEN BEIM ANBIETER DEAKTIVIEREN LASSEN!!

Mit diesem Anschreiben direkt an den Telefonanbieter habe ich mein Geld zurück bekommen:
*

Abs
Vorname Name Ort, den 01.11.2014
Starße Hausnummer
Postleitzahl Ort

An
Vodafone GmbH
Ferdinand-Braun-Platz 1
D-40549 Düsseldorf

Betrifft
Einwendungen gegen die Telefonrechnung vom 01.11.2014
Mit Rechnungs-Nummer: XXXXXXXXXXXX, Kunden-Nummer: XXXXXXXX
Mein Zeichen: Einwendungen Vodafone VIP Flatrate

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich habe mit Ihnen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, nicht mit der besagten Firma, welche ihre unlauteren Dienste “VIPFlatrate” über Sie berechnet.
Im Rahmen unseres zweiseitigen Mobilfunk-Vertragsverhältnisses hat jede Seite nur die Rechte und Pflichten, die unmittelbar aus dem abgeschlossenen Hauptvertrag hervorgehen. Das heißt, Sie als mein Mobilfunkanbieter dürfen mir lediglich die selbst erbrachten Leistungen (Grundgebühr, Telefonate, SMS, MMS, Internetnutzung etc.) auf die Rechnung setzen. Und Ich stehe in der Pflicht, nur diese Leistungen bezahlen zu müssen. Sie dürfen keine Leistungen von anderen Unternehmen auf die Rechnung setzen.
Letztendlich bedeutet das, dass Sie als mein Mobilfunkanbieter keine rechtliche Grundlage haben, um mir Fremdleistungen auf der Handyrechnung abzurechnen. Sie als Anbieter hätten mir bei Vertragsschluss im Hauptvertrag, also auf den Dokumenten die unterschrieben wurden, die Abrechnung für Fremdanbieter darstellen müssen.

Da sich diese Hinweise nicht im Hauptvertrag befinden, sondern oder auch nur eventuell nur in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Alleine schon aus diesem Grund fehlt es Ihnen als Anbieter an einer vertraglichen Grundlage, um mir fremde Leistungen und Dienste von Drittanbietern, Fremdanbietern und Premiumdiensten in Rechnung stellen zu dürfen.

Deshalb bestehe ich auf sofortige Rückanweisung auf mein Konto für entstande Gebühren, Kosten und Weitere die Sie mir unrechtens in Rechnung gestellt haben, das betrifft auch Folgekosten in Form von Fremdanbieterkosten in einer Ihrer nächsten Rechnung(en).

Ich bedanke mich für Ihre Bemühungen und verbleibe
mit freundlichem Gruß

Vorname Name,
natürliche Person nach BGB § 1


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73413-nidononline-abo.html


> ich habe heute von Vodafone eine SMS bekommen das meine Bezahlung von 6.99 für das Abo bei Nidononline erfolgt sei. ABER: ich hab nie ein Abo abgeschlossen Nie handydaten angegeben oder sonstiges ich habe nur als ich im internet gesurft habe und auf eine schwarze Seite gekommen bin auf der stand "Sind sie schon 18" dann habe ich da auf nein geklickt und die seite ging zu. und dann keine 10 sekunden kam die sms.


Auch hier im Forum: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hilfe-vodafone-drittanbieter-abofalle.47612/


> Ich habe gestern mit meinem Handy im Internet gesurft und auf einmal kam Werbung, keine Ahnung was das war…schwarzer Bildschirm und kleines Bild und einem X für das Schließen.
> 
> Nachdem ich das X gedrückt habe, bekam ich zwei Minuten später eine SMS, das Ich eine Abo für 6,99€ abgeschlossen haben soll und dies unter Vodafone/abos zu sehen ist. Der Drittanbieter in der SMS nennt sich Nidononline, noch nie gehört.


Wer steckt dahinter?

Einmal die hier: https://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf


> Nidononline
> Nidononline (Nidononline SRL)
> Piata Montreal Nr. 10 Cladirea WTC, Intrarea F, Etaj 1, Sector 1
> 011469
> ...



http://www.nidononline.com/contact-and-support.html


> Nidononline SRL
> 
> Piata Montreal Nr 10, Cladirea WTC,
> 
> ...


Wer holt das Geld und teilt? Dort auf der Seite den Support-Knopf klicken.

http://www.mobile-info.cc/customercare/home.html

Das passt mal wieder.


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2015)

In Muränien gibt es tolle Dinge:

http://www.rapidgomobile.com/imprint.html


> RapidGo SRL
> Somesul Cald Alley St. No. 2, bl D10, entr. 1, flr. 3, apt.
> 10, Bucharest, Sector 4,
> Romania RO-041809
> ...


Andere Firma, andere Anschrift, andere Person, aber gleiche Registrierungsnummer und gleiche Steuernummer. Klasse.


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/197492-nidononline-abo-zockt-tausende-vodafone-kunden-ab/


> Am Donnerstag erhielten wir von Vodafone Pressesprecher Volker Petendorf folgende Stellungnahme:
> 
> “Nach ersten Erkenntnissen sind hier mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Betrüger am Werk, die versuchen, einzelnen Vodafone-Kunden ungewünschte Handy-Abos unterzuschieben. Vodafone legt großen Wert darauf, Kunden vor betrügerischen Abofallen zu schützen. Wir sorgen bei Bekanntwerden solcher Fälle grundsätzlich dafür, dass die Hintermänner derartiger Methoden aus aufgezwungenen Abos kein Geld von Kunden einziehen können. Auch in diesem Fall haben wir den Zahlungsfluss zu dem Anbieter, der hinter diesem aktuellen Abofallen-Versuch steckt, vorsorglich gestoppt.”



Lesenswert: http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73526-nidoonline-abo-abzocke-hintergruende-und-technische-details.html

Am Ende landet man im Tiroler Wilden Westen.


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2015)

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/h...billa-gutschein-fuehrt-zu-sms-abo-bei-gogogy/


> Während dem Internet surfen werden Smartphone-Benutzer/innen darüber informiert, dass sie zu den heutigen Gewinner/innen gehören. Alles, was sie zu tun haben, ist, ein Produkt auszuwählen und ihre Rufnummer bekannt zu geben. Dadurch schließen sie ein Abo mit maximal 4 SMS pro Woche zu je 3 Euro ab.


Wer rechnet den Schwindel ab?


> „Um dich abzumelden, sende eine SMS mit dem Inhalt STOP an die 0900255366 (Abmelden auf www.abo.co.at). A1 Nutzer: kündige dein Abo auf www.a1.net/abomanager).Helpline: 0820 252255 E-Mail: [email protected].“


Die Firma ist seit Jahren einschlägig bekannt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...licher-werbung-fuer-g-data.44279/#post-371834

http://gogogy.com/de/t&c.html


> Veranstalter der Aktion ist Mobile Minded B.V., Meander 252, 6825 MC te Arnhem, Niederlande.
> Weitere Informationen über das Spiel und die Gewinner sind unter www.gogogy.com zu finden.


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2015)

Wer findet den Kostenhinweis?

http://promotions.gogogyz.com/at/hdVid/?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2015)

Klarer Fall für § 305c BGB, § 307 BGB, § 312d BGB, § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, § 123 BGB.


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2015)

Auch "schön":

http://p.gogogyz.com/at/virus3/?cpid=%5Bnetworkid%5D_%5Boptinfo%5D&publisher=XXXXXX

Die Bilder stammen von einem großen (4K) Monitor. Die Hinweise findet man nach weitem Scrollen nach unten. Auf einem Handy sieht man da nix.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2015)

Noch "besser":

http://p.gogogy.com/at/cleanmaster/?cpid=88_XXXXXX&amp;publisher=XXXXXX

http://p.gogogy.com/at/batterysaver/index.php?

http://p.gogogy.com/at/supermarktb/

Da gibt es noch ganz viel Zeuch:

https://www.google.com/search?q="mi...n+digitalen+Inhalt+aufmotzen+können"&filter=0


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2015)

Wer steckt hinter Mining Trading?


Daywalker159 schrieb:


> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mining Trading  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.
> 
> 
> Was kann man tun .kennt das jemand ??



Was sagt Google?

https://www.google.com/search?q="Mining+Trading+Limited+88-90+Hatton+Garden"+MSISDN&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

*Vorsicht: Den Links nicht folgen, speziell nicht vom Handy aus.*

Wir finden also die Domain CreamBang.com

Wem gehört diese Domain?

http://whois.domaintools.com/creambang.com


> clientDeleteProhibited, clientRenewProhibited, clientTransferProhibited, clientUpdateProhibited


Natürlich. Wo ist die Seite gehostet?


> AS59538 FMA-AS First Mobile Affiliate, s.r.o. (registered Aug 03, 2012)


Die kennen wir doch:


dvill schrieb:


> First Mobile Cash bzw. Affiliate wäre dann:
> 
> http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=156364&SID=2&P=1
> 
> Die hinzukommenden Namen sind auch gut bekannt. Man sieht, wie klein die Welt ist.


Es bleibt bei der kleinen Welt in Tirol und Umgebung.

[modedit: Warnhinweis hervorgehoben]


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2015)

Ich habe die Webseite creambang.com von einem virtuellen PC mit XP aus aufgerufen.

Wer viel Zeit hat, findet irgendwann einen Preis, für was auch immer. Auf dem "PLAY"-Knopf steht noch "bestellen", aber eben nicht "kostenpflichtig".

Ganz unten zeigt der Bildschirm den Link, der mit Klick aktiviert wird. Dort ist der Text "IdentifyAndSubscribe" enthalten. Wenn das die Kostenfolgen auslöst, wird die Buttonlösung jedenfalls nicht erfüllt.

Irgendwie typisch für die Tirol/Bratislava/Zypern-Connection.


----------



## dvill (1 März 2015)

https://hilfe.o2online.de/message/122973#122973


> DimocoGermany
> MiningTrading/GSM-ABO-ErotikContentAbo(2x)9,98 EURAnbieter/Serviceetail: •DimocoGermany,Paradiesstraße6,07743Jena,Tel.0800/00005
> 
> Also....
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 März 2015)

Deutschen Betriebswirtschaftlern ist die Rufschädigung, die aus der negativen Berichterstattung im Internet resultiert, ganz offensichtlich wurstegal.

Die werden erst wach, wenn sie es an ihrer Kasse merken, wegen des Wegfalls an Bestandskunden.

Ein Betriebswirtschaftler muss sich eben entscheiden, was er will. Entweder die Bestandskunden, die dann auch darauf bauen können, dass ihr Provider sie weitestgehend vor solchen Abzockereien verschont. Oder aber der Pakt mit den Abzockern und die leckeren 30 Prozent Provision - was aber meistens nur eine kurzlebige Milchmädchenrechnung ist, denn die Abzocker arbeiten immer nach dem "hit-and-run"-Schema.

Beides zusammen geht eben nicht.


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2015)

Das Problem ist doch daß alle Provider letztendlich an diesem Kuchen nagen ...


----------



## dvill (2 März 2015)

Aber auch ein BWLer darf sich mal Gedanken machen, welcher Art die Geschäfte sind, wenn permanent Briefkastenfirmen als "Anbieter" neu auftauchen, in kurzer Zeit eine Welle von Hilferufen erzeugen und dann, wenn der Google-Index voll ist, als verbrannt zur Seite gelegt werden. Diese immer neuen Briefkastenfirmen lassen sich auf einen überschaubar kleinen Personenkreis als Drahtzieher zurückführen.

Welche Geschäfte profitieren von der Verschleierung durch ausländische Briefkästen und Scheindirectoren?


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2015)

Sicher darf er das ...
... mein Satz zielt auf die Kunden und ihre nicht vorhandenen Alternativen


----------



## dvill (2 März 2015)

Genau das sehe ich auch als das zentrale Problem an: Der Telefonkunde wird krass benachteiligt.

Er weiß nicht, wer für was seinen Geldbeutel plündert. Prepaid-Nutzer können praktisch nichts machen. Rechnungskunden nur, wenn sie durchblicken, bei ihrem Telefonanbieter reklamieren und nur eine um die strittigen Beiträge gekürzte Zahlung vornehmen.

Wenn man sich von Pontius nach Pilatus schicken lässt, ist das Geld wech.

Hier wird eigentlich der Idealfall beschrieben:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/drittanbieter-abofalle-eplus#answer-150611126


> Ich habe gerade widersruch eingelegt per mail bei miningtradingltd.com. Das solltest du auch machen. Dazu sende eine Mail an : [email protected] die mailadresse auf deren website ist absichtlich mit einem tippfehler vesehen!
> 
> Laut AGB von denen hast du dazu unter punkt 16. die Infos zum nachlesen. Widerspreche dem Vertrag und fordere dein Geld zurück.


Das Geld zurückfordern und es auf dem gleichen Wege zurückbekommen, wie man es verloren hat, für Prepaid und Vertrag. Das mindert die Nachteile für die Kunden.


----------



## dvill (8 März 2015)

Der Mietdirektor für Mining Trading mit der Abrechnung über Dimoco ist recht umtriebig:

http://www.solocheck.ie/Irish-Company/First-Equipment-Partner-Limited-203634


> A. A. P. have been the director of 29 other Irish companies between them; 7 of which are now closed.


Das bezieht sich allein auf Irland. Und 7 von 29 Firmen sind bereits aufgelöst. Das sagt viel.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2015)

Ist eine neue Firmenhülle in Vorbereitung?

http://a.xscum.com/disclaimer/displayImpressum;jsessionid=z8eylcm23mb3yp0pbkpm1x4t


> AT: 0820 252 255
> DE: 0800 0000 557
> FR: 0826 101 890
> 
> ...


Im Google-Cache steht noch

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=z8eylcm23mb3yp0pbkpm1x4t+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk


> AT: 0820 252 255
> DE: 0800 0000 557
> FR: 0826 101 890
> 
> ...


Wo gehostet?

http://whois.domaintools.com/xscum.com


> IP Location 	Slovakia - Bratislava - Bratislava - First Mobile Affiliate S.r.o.


Das ist die Firma

http://www.dellam.com/08143286-LISOX LIMITED.html

Das gleiche Schema der Tirol/Bratislava/Zypern-Connection.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 März 2015)

Die Adressangabe


> 37 PANTON STREET HAYMARKET, LONDON SW1Y4EA, UK


ist doch sehr zweifelhaft. An derselben Adresse befindet sich ein Restaurant der Kette Woodlands. Es ist doch sehr zweifelhaft, dass dort Platz für Büroräume etc. für eine solche Firma wäre, die TK-Dienstleistungen anbietet.

https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl&output=classic&dg=brw

https://www.google.de/maps/search/37+PANTON+STREET+HAYMARKET,+LONDON


----------



## dvill (13 März 2015)

Es würde wohl auch zu eng, wenn die dort gemeldeten Firman auch tatsächlich dort angesiedelt wären:

http://www.endole.co.uk/company-by-postcode/sw1y-4ea


> Showing 65 companies found in SW1Y 4EA, Panton Street, London. Financial figures are displayed next to each company.


Hier ist eine relativ neue Firma:

http://gladiussupplies.com/agb


> Anbieter dieses Dienstes ist Gladius Supplies Ltd. (UK) Regency House, Westminster Place, York Business Park, York, YO26 6RW, United Kingdom





> Sie können eine Kopie dieser AGB sowie etwaiger Zusatzbedingungen erhalten, wenn Sie uns ein E-Mail mit dem Betreff "VERTRAGSBEDINGUNGEN" an [email protected] senden.


http://www.endole.co.uk/company/09265373/gladius-supplies-limited


> Incorporation Date 	15 October 2014


----------



## dvill (15 März 2015)

Gladius Supplies hat auch schon Webseiten online. Auf xscum.com findet man die Firmen:

Gladius Supplies Ltd., Regency House, Westminster Place, York Business Park YO26 6RW, York UK

Pogonop, s.r.o., Ovocný trh 572/11 110 00, PRAHA 1 Czech Republic

Denyrko, s.r.o., Plaská 622/3 150 00, Praha 5 Czech Republic

Mining Trading Limited, 88-90 Hatton Garden

Aradiaco Limited, Karpenisiou 9 CY – 2021, Strovolos Cyprus

Black Bean Mobile, s.r.o., Medveďovej 17 82104, Bratislava Slovakia

LISOX LIMITED
1ST FLOOR, 37 PANTON STREET HAYMARKET, LONDON

Valerianel, s.r.o., Na poříčí 1047/26 110 00, PRAHA 1 Czech Republic


----------



## dvill (20 März 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73413-nidononline-abo.html


Hierzu gibt es nun Erkenntnisse bei Vodafone:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Vertrag/Abo-HDFlatrate/m-p/810557#M71061


> In diesem Fall haben wir den Zahlungsfluss zu dem Anbieter, der hinter diesem aktuellen Abofallen-Versuch steckt, vorsorglich gestoppt.
> 
> Betroffenen Kunden raten wir, Strafanzeige gegen diesen offensichtlich unseriösen Anbieter zu stellen. Zudem prüft Vodafone in diesem Fall, ob zusätzlich eine Strafanzeige seitens unseres Unternehmens gestellt wird.


Da stellen sich doch weitere Fragen.

Überraschende Aboüberfälle gibt es aktuell bei Vodafone auffällig viele. Warum wird nur hier eingegriffen?

Wie kann ein Zahlungsmittel vom Geldempfänger manipuliert werden?

Wenn man den Geldfluss stoppt, muss es Gründe geben. Warum wird noch geprüft, ob angezeigt wird?

Die Antworten liegen auf der Hand. Man weiß von den Schwachstellen der Aboüberfälle, will aber lieber weiter mitverdienen.


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2015)

Vodafone hat sich nachträglich eine Klatsche vom BGH geholt
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...kunden-unzulaessig-unter-druck-a-1024543.html


> Möglicher Schufa-Eintrag: Vodafone setzte Kunden unzulässig unter Druck
> Verbraucherschützer haben vor dem Bundesgerichtshof einen Sieg über Vodafone errungen. Der Telefonanbieter hatte säumigen Kunden mit einem Schufa-Eintrag gedroht. Dabei blieb nach Ansicht der Richter unklar, dass die Kunden sich wehren konnten.


PS: Die Drohung wird schon seit geraumer Zeit "in weiser Voraussicht" nicht mehr verwendet...


----------



## dvill (31 März 2015)

Es ist sehr auffällig, dass die Aboüberfälle derzeit massiv zunehmen und sich auf einzelne Telefonanbieter konzentrieren.

Der Mitverdiener Vodafone bietet seinen Kunden jedenfalls eine elegante Methode, nach dem Aboüberfall schadlos zu bleiben, und das ohne großen Schriftkram.

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Vertrag/Abo-HDFlatrate/m-p/809908#M70985


> Kennt jemand die Anschrift? HDFlatrate... bei uns sind es bisher 70Euro. Die Drittanbietersperre ist ja ganz toll, leider habe ich von mehreren Leuten bereits gehört, das die auf ominöse Weise auch mal wieder verschwinden kann, darum kriegt Vodafone auch von mir ein Einschreiben, wer als Inkassounternehmen für *piep* agiert und daran mitverdient ist für mich auch nicht besser!



https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Vertrag/Abo-HDFlatrate/m-p/811978#M71348


> Vodafone usw. machen diese Praktiken ja möglich, oder? Dann wir es sich ganz einfach gemacht und auf die weiteren Firmen verwiesen und der Kunde sieht sein Geld nie wieder... diese Vorgehensweisen sind sehr fragwürdig und kundenunfreundlich. Ich persönlich sehe mich damit gezwungen meinen Vertrag zu kündigen um das nicht weiter zu unterstützen.



https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Vertrag/Abo-HDFlatrate/m-p/812703#M71446


> Die Angelegenheit hat sich für mich zum Guten gewendet, deswegen möchte ich mich recht herzlich nochmal öffentlich bei der Vodafone Kundenbetreuung bedanken für die sehr schnelle, kundenfreundliche und unkomplizierte Abwicklung der Angelegenheit!



Angebliche Aboverträge sind also relativ.

Das zahlen die, die sich das gefalllen lassen.

Wer öffentlich Druck macht und mit Kündigung droht, wird freundlich bedient und ist das Problem los.

Das gute Beispiel sollte Schule machen. Bloß nicht den Briefkastenfirmen hinterherrennen.


----------



## Samtron (14 April 2015)

Mobile Info _* [email protected]*_

Sehr geehrter Herr (ich Samtron),

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Der Diensteanbieter Mining Trading hat Ihre Kündigung erhalten und den
sofortigen Stopp Ihrer Services bestätigt.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt fallen für Sie keine weiteren Kosten an. Wir bitten Sie
allerdings zu beachten, dass es bei der Rechnungslegung durch Ihren
Mobilfunkbetreiber und der Kündigung zu einer Überschneidung kommen kann, d.h.
es können unter Umständen dennoch Entgelte auf der nächsten Rechnung
ausgewiesen sein, welche jedoch längstens bis zum heutigen Tag angefallen
sind.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben und stehen Ihnen bei weiteren Fragen
gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit mobilen Grüßen

Ihr Customer Service Agent

------------------------------
--------------------------------------------

Samtron  schrieb:

> Sehr geehrte Mobilinfo Mitarbeiter,
>
> Abbuchung von Geldbeträgen von 0177 ####### (Aldi Talk)
>
> hiermit kündige ich alles, wofür Sie Geld von meinem Handyguthaben abziehen.
> Ich weiß nicht, was das im Einzelnen ist. Was auch immer es ist: ich
> kündige.
>
> Ich erwarte in Zukunf, das keine weiteren Abbuchungen mehr getätigt werden.
>
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Samtron


----------



## BenTigger (14 April 2015)

Und bei Aldi Talk eine *Drittanbietersperre einrichten* lassen, damit in Zukunft keiner mehr Geld abbuchen kann.


----------



## dvill (22 April 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Gladius Supplies hat auch schon Webseiten online. Auf xscum.com findet man die Firmen:
> 
> Gladius Supplies Ltd., Regency House, Westminster Place, York Business Park YO26 6RW, York UK
> 
> ...


Hier ist Lisox: https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Lisox-Abo-Kündigen/td-p/818518


> Lisox Abo Kündigen [ Editiert ]
> 
> Hallo
> 
> Ich will ein abo bei lisox kündigen ! Ich glaube ich bin da in eine Abofalle geraten. finde keinerlei Kontaktdaten oder Telefonnummern ! Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## dvill (23 April 2015)

Natürlich, Valerianel ist auch erfolgreich unterwegs:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/699-euro-abgebucht-von--valerianel


> 6,99 Euro abgebucht von Valerianel
> 
> Hey mir wurde heute 6,99 abgebucht von meiner aldi talk flat weil ich im internet auf irgendwas gekommen bin und ich habe wahrscheinlich ein abo abgeschlossen ohne das ich zustimmte oder irgendwas gedrückt habe. wie kann ich das Abo von Valerianel wieder kündigen oder ist das garkein abo und wird nur einmal abgebucht


Immer 6,99 Euro, meistens Vodafone, E-Plus, BASE, Blau, Alditalk, eigentlich nie Telekom. Das stinkt gewaltig.


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Immer 6,99 Euro, meistens Vodafone, E-Plus, BASE, Blau, Alditalk, eigentlich nie Telekom. Das stinkt gewaltig.


Der  Telekom scheint diese Form der relativen Massenkleinabzocke mit Dimoco den Ärger mit den Kunden nicht wert zu  sein. Seit ca zwei Jahren finden sich im WWW de facto  keine  Beschwerden mehr im Zusammenhang mit Dimoco:
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=telekom+dimoco

Die anderen Provider scheinen es nötig zu haben....


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2015)

Die einen nehmen Preise die aufwandsgerecht sind und die andern führen Preiskriege und müssen sich auf diese Weise das reinholen was sie beim Preiskrieg draufzahlen...


----------



## Neu (30 April 2015)

habe heute die selbe SMS bekommen.
Sofort bei Aldi Talk eine Drittanbieter sperre einrichten lassen.
Auf Nachfragen direkt an Aldi Talk haben diese mir 5€ wieder gut machung Überwiesen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Mai 2015)

Siehe dvills Antwort im andern Thread ...
Entweder die Belastung ist unbegründet und nicht rechtens - dann sind die 5 € eine Frechheit und der Betrag ist VOLL zurückzuerstatten ohne wenn und aber oder der Betrag wurde korrekt belastet - warum sollten sie 5 € erstatten?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Mai 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> warum sollten sie 5 € erstatten?



Um die Wogen zu glätten, damit woanders noch kassiert werden kann ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2015)

ich war lange nicht mehr hier. und was sehe ich? lange Finger, dieselben langen Finger, nichts geändert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Mai 2015)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich war lange nicht mehr hier. und was sehe ich? lange Finger, dieselben langen Finger, nichts geändert.


Bei der Smartphone-Abzockerbranche nicht, aber wenigstens hier!

Oder doch nicht?


> Aus Sicht der Verteidigung sollte eine Bewährungsstrafe ausreichen. Voraussichtlich am Mittwoch, 6. Mai, wird das Urteil fallen.


----------



## Surfer Neuss (5 Mai 2015)

Mir wird wiederholt Geld abgebucht und ich weiß nicht wie ich das stopen kann.
kann mir jemand helfen?

E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Super Fast Mobile berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.


----------



## bernhard (5 Mai 2015)

Das könnten die hier sein:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Super+Fast+Mobile+llc"+dimoco+mobilcom-debitel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Der Briefkasten hängt neben den einarmigen Banditen in Las Vegas:

http://www.bizapedia.com/nv/SUPER-FAST-MOBILE-LLC.html


> Company Name:  	SUPER FAST MOBILE, LLC
> File Number:  	E0004862015-7
> Filing State:  	Nevada (NV)
> Filing Status:  	Active
> ...


Kurios:

https://rondeva.com/index.php?route=information/contact


> RonDeva
> Super Fast Mobile, LLC
> 9360 W FLAMINGO RD LAS VEGAS,
> NV 89147, USA
> Tax ID: 47-2709116


https://rondeva.com/index.php?route=product/search&tag=3g27wv


> RonDeva.com is an online wireless devices store in Moscow.


So anonym wie möglich:

http://whois.domaintools.com/rondeva.com

Schlagen auch hier auf:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle---ungewolltes-abo--super-fast-mobile-kuendigen


> "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Super Fast Mobile berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter."


Dort gibt es in der ersten Antwort den richtigen Tipp:


> Wie man das Geld vom Provider wieder holt, steht hier:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


Weitere Infos unter

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2015)

Surfer Neuss schrieb:


> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Super Fast Mobile berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.


Kurz gesagt: Dein Anbieter ist E-Plus.


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2015)

Hier

http://nvsos.gov/SOSEntitySearch/CorpSearch.aspx

kann man nach "super fast mobile" suchen und finden.


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2015)

Mobilcom-Debitel listet gemäß

https://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf


> Max Lure (Super Fast Mobile LLC)


Damit macht man aus einem Briefkasten in Las Vegas schon mal 2 Begriffe zur Verwirrung der Betroffenen. Zu "Max Lure" findet man z.B.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/handy-abo-abzocke-hilfe


> Hallo ich habe mir gerade Animes auf meinem Handy angeschaut dabei sind halt diese nervigen Pop up dinger aufgekommen die ich aber sofort geschlossen habe. 2 min später krieg ich erst eine SMS von ''Max Lure '' die mir 6.99 für eine Flat abgerechnet haben die ich nirgendwo bestellt habe.Dann noch eine weitere SMS von E Plus das ich für die Nutzung eines Premium Dienstes ebenfalls 6.99 abgezogen krieg.





> genau dasselbe isst mir gestern abend auch passiert. bin gerade am "Videos" gucken und *zack* bekomme ich eine SMS, ich hätte bei MaxLure ein Abo für 6.99€ die Woche abgeschlossen. (Bin ebenfalls bei Aldi Talk.)


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2015)

Ich habe einen Mitarbeiter der Telekomiker zu einem mittelprächtigen Lachanfall gebracht.
Als ich zwangsweise (vom Scheffe verordnet) auf Schmarrfon umsteigen mußte habe ich bei der Hotline angerufen und die Drittanbietersperre mit dem Satz beauftragt: "Machen Sie alles dicht wo ein Taschendieb in die Kasse greifen kann" ...
Es dauerte dann etwa 30 Sekunden bis er wieder verständlich reden konnte und sich dann für seinen Lachanfall entschuldigte und meinte: "Das ist mal ´ne klare Ansage, sollte jeder machen dann könnte er sich wieder auf seine eigentliche Arbeit konzentrieren"
Wir unterhielten uns dann nach eine Weile über CB und Antispam - fand er gut - was wir schon bearbeiten landet nicht mehr bei ihm ...


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2015)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilf...Gee-Max-Abo-wie-komme-ich-da-raus/td-p/820401


> Abo Falle Gee-Max Abo, wie komme ich da raus? [ Editiert ]





> Abo direkt über den Anbieter kündigen
> 
> Händler:     Dimoco Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:     Gee-Max Abo
> ...


Händler? Anbieter?

Wer ist Gee-Max?

Da blickt doch niemand durch. Aber das Geld ist weg.


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2015)

BA Bound sieht sehr ähnlich aus zu Super fast Mobile:

https://www.google.com/search?q="BA...l+"Wilshire+Boulevard+9665"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


> BA Bound LLC. BA Bound (Gee-Max). Wilshire Boulevard 9665. 90212. Beverly Hills. USA


Schön anonym über Panama deutschen Telefonkunden in die Börse greifen:

http://whois.domaintools.com/babound.com

http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/BA-BOUND-LLC.html


> Company Name:  	BA BOUND LLC
> File Number:  	201433510094
> Filing State:  	California (CA)
> Filing Status:  	Active
> ...


Natürlich gibt es dort auch ein Virtuelles Büro:

http://www.officespace.com/building/86991-9665-Wilshire-Boulevard-Beverly-Hills-CA-90212


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2015)

Hat BA Bound nicht einmal eine eigene Kontaktadresse für Kunden?

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/BA-Bound-LLC/td-p/814474/page/4


> Bei mir ist dieses Abo nun auch aufgetaucht, das Mobile Bezahlen konnte ich bereits ausschalten, jedoch das Abo nicht einsehen, da ich durchgehend einen Systemfehler angezeigt bekomme. Die SMS kam heute an und ich bin nicht gewillt dies zu bezahlen.
> Eine E-Mail an BA Bound LLC. ([email protected]) ist ebenfalls bereits raus.


Gilt die fremde Mailadresse als zustellfähig für deuitsche Kunden in Deutschland?


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Natürlich, Valerianel ist auch erfolgreich unterwegs:
> 
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/699-euro-abgebucht-von--valerianel
> 
> Immer 6,99 Euro, meistens Vodafone, E-Plus, BASE, Blau, Alditalk, eigentlich nie Telekom. Das stinkt gewaltig.


Hier wird auch Kasse gemacht:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74217-valerianel-s-r-o-abo-fuer-6-99-euro-berechnet.html#post401969


> Angeblich habe ich mir bei der Firma Valerianel s.r.o ein Abo abgeschlossen.
> 
> Nach dem Surfen im Internet hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen mal eine SMS von E-Plus erhalten, hielt das ganze aber für SPAM. Damals hatte ich kurz zuvor versucht ein Banner zu schließen, danach kam diese ominöse SMS.


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Damit macht man aus einem Briefkasten in Las Vegas schon mal 2 Begriffe zur Verwirrung der Betroffenen. Zu "Max Lure" findet man z.B.


auch die Schreibweise ohne Leerstelle:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abgezockt-durch-maxlure---wer-ebenfalls


> Hallo zusammen habe gestern ein paar Animes auf meinem Handy angesehen dabei sind nervige Popups aufgekommen die ich sofort geschlossen habe. Leider hat sich durch das anklicken (schließen) ein Abo aktiviert was mir nun 6.99 die Woche abzieht und wäre das nicht schon genug kam noch ein zweites Abo von der gleichen Firma dazu was ebenfalls 6.99 die Woche zieht (Es wird unter "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Super Fast Mobile berechnet.


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Gladius Supplies hat auch schon Webseiten online. Auf xscum.com findet man die Firmen:
> 
> Gladius Supplies Ltd., Regency House, Westminster Place, York Business Park YO26 6RW, York UK
> 
> ...


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle-wie-komme-ich-raus-


> Ich saß gerade gemütlich auf meiner Couch und bekam eine SMS das mein Abo bei ,,Denyrko" bestätigt wurde für 6,99 die Woche. Ich habe nie etwas derartiges abgeschlossen!


Es sind noch genügend Briefkastenfirmierungen vorhanden.


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2015)

Nachdem die mitverdienenden Mobilfunkunternehmen Drittabzieher nach Auffälligkeiten sperren, muss man einfach genügend viele Namen ins Spiel bringen. So ein Briefkasten kostet nicht viel. Hier ist ein weiterer:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abrechnung-vom-premium-dienst


> "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von Valotapro s.r.o. berechnet."


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ich-hab-grad-diese-sms-bekommen


> Ich hab grad diese sms bekommen:
> 
> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Valotapro s.r.o. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.


http://zddk.eu/groups/dubiose-sms/forum/topic/premium-dienst-von-valotapro-s-r-o/


> „E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 6,99Euro berechnet, für den Premium Dienst von Valotapro s.r.o. – Bitte wenden sie sich für Fragen an ihren Anbieter.“
> 
> Diese SMS habe ich bekommen. Ich habe weder etwas angeklickt oder installiert. Sitze schön in der Sonne und dann diese SMS.


Wohin sollen Abgezogene sich wenden? Die Infos zu den Abziehvorgängen reichen nicht aus.

https://www.google.de/search?q="Anbieter+dieses+Dienstes+ist+Valotapro+s.r.o."


> Anbieter dieses Dienstes ist Valotapro,s.r.o. (CZ) Na výsluní 201/13, Strašnice, 100 00 Praha 10


http://whois.domaintools.com/valotapro.com

Natürlich ist die Webseite anonym registriert. In den AGB gibt es nur eine Postanschrift. Wohin sollen sich deutsche Verbraucher wenden? Warum gibt es keine Contentseite, die Google kennt?

Warum wird eine Mailadresse einer anderen Firma genannt, obwohl deutsche Verbraucher nichts über die Verbindung der beiden Firmen wissen?  Ist "[email protected]" für Kündigungen zuständig? Sind die Rechtsdienstleister oder was?

Einfach kurios.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2015)

Warum mit nur 6,99 Euro zufrieden sein?

http://www.android-hilfe.de/8984174-post76.html


> Am Pfingstsonntag war ich abends mit meinem Samsung A3 Silber auf der Internetseite Stars, Sternchen und ihre Sünden | Promiflash.de, also eine ganz normale Seite. Als ich auf einen Artikel klickte, wurde mein Bildschirm rot, mit der Warnung, mein Handy sei in Gefahr, ich hätte Viren drauf und soll es über den aufblinkenden grünen Button deaktivieren. Ich Doofe, fiel drauf rein und klickte rauf. Es dauerte keine Minute und ich bekam eine SMS vom Absender 60660 eine Willkommens-SMS von MobyApps. Nochmal 1 Minute eine SMS von Eplus, dass sie mir 9,99€ abgebucht haben.


https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere...g-Solutions-MobyApps-Abo-kündigen/td-p/826727


> Betreff: Global Billing Solutions / MobyApps Abo kündigen





> ich habe vor ca. 2.5 Wochen eine SMS von der 6729 mit folgendem Text bekommen, nachdem ich irgendwelche Fenster 'leider' blind weggeklickt habe ... :
> 
> "Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 9,99 EUR für ihr Abo bei MobyApps ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie ihre Abos auf einen Blick"
> 
> ...





> i.d.R. erfolgt die Beendigung der Abos direkt beim jeweiligen Anbieter, hier bei:
> 
> Händler:     Dimoco Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:     MobyApps
> ...


Was heißt "i.d.R."? Die Kündigung kann beim Vertragspartner erfolgen, soweit überhaupt eine Kündigung eines "überraschenden Vertrages" erfolgen muss.

Wer ist der Vertragspartner? Der Anbieter oder der Händler? Warum steht dort als "Anbieter" ein Name, der nicht zur Anbieterfirma führt?

Warum bekommt der Verbraucher nicht genau die Informationen, die er benötigt?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Warum bekommt der Verbraucher nicht genau die Informationen, die er benötigt?


Nichtinformation ist  Geschäftsgrundlage dieser Massenabzocke.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2015)

Schon 3 Jahre alt, passt aber genau:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...o-kassieren-nicht-nur-fuer-sich-11832389.html


> Der Angeblaffte folgt der Anweisung und erhält über die Hotline von Dimoco, Tochter der österreichischen Dimoco Direct Mobile Communications GmbH, die Auskunft, Dimoco stelle lediglich die digitale Infrastruktur für andere Anbieter zur Verfügung. Weiter lässt der Callcenter-Mitarbeiter wissen, dass unter der Mobilfunknummer des Ratsuchenden zwei Abos aufgelistet seien, die er nun aber sofort sperren werde.


Technischer Dienstleister oder was? Kann ein technischer Dienstleister in Vertragsverhältnisse von Dritten eingreifen? Auf welcher Grundlage?


> Im Übrigen wisse man von den Anbietern nichts.


Wie kann man für Anbieter, von denen man nichts weiß, Geld von Verbrauchern einziehen?


----------



## opd (21 Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir auch ein Abo gefangen.
Geht nun um 25 € Kosten. Mein Provider ist T-Mobile. Bringt das Vorgehen Einzugsermächtigung kündigen --> Geld bei nächster Rechnung abziehen etwas, oder handelt man sich damit nur weiteren Ärger ein?

[modedit: Beleidigung entfernt]


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2015)

In der Tat, diese simple Vorgehensweise bringt Ärger ein. Besser so:



bernhard schrieb:


> Weitere Infos unter
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2015)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Smart-Acces-Abo-kündigen/td-p/830562


> Hallo. Ich habe gerade ungewollt bei smart acces ein Abo bekommen. Darüber wurde ich von Vodafone per SMS informiert. Jetzt ist die Frage wie es zu kündigen ist? Ich finde auch keine Anbieter Infos.





> Händler: DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter: SmartAccess
> Hotline: 0800-0000557
> EMail: [email protected]


Was soll das sein? Smart Access?

Eine Firma, ein Dienst, eine Webseite oder was?

Google findet nichts. Wie können Betroffene ihre Rechte wahren?


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Was soll das sein? Smart Access?
> Eine Firma, ein Dienst, eine Webseite oder was?
> Google findet nichts.


Seit Anfang November vorigen Jahres  tauchen  Beschwerden über Aboabzocke mit 
Smart Access in Verbindung zu  einem ebenso ominösen Dienst "Droidboost" auf . 
Was Droidboost leistet  ( außer Abzocke) läßz sich nicht mal erahnen.
http://www.w-franzen.de/info/droidboost.html


> Willkommen bei Droidboost:Sie haben jetzt zugriff auf leistungssteigernde Apps für Ihr Android-Gerät für nur 4,99EUR/woche.Infos unter: de.mobile-info.cc


Was für Leistungssteigerungen das sein sollen, bleibt völlig unklar. 
Die Stellungnahme der BNetzA  zu dieser Abzocke ist aberwitzig: 
https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle-droidboost?foundIn=answer-listing#answer-139455781


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2015)

https://www.google.de/search?q="die+Klage+von+den+Anwälten+von+Dimoco+zurück+genommen"


> Wir hätten bei Fa. Dimoco sogar über 480,00 zahlen sollen ,wurde sogar 2012 ein Mahnbescheid erstellt,wir haben es ausgesessen aber mit Anwalt ,jetzt im Mai 2015 wurde beim Amtsgericht die Klage von den Anwälten von Dimoco zurück genommen,wir haben nicht bei Dimoco gekündigt ,war kein Abo bestellt!


Die Empfehlungen

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html

sind also richtig. Auch die, die das Geld wollen, sind von der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Gladius Supplies hat auch schon Webseiten online. Auf xscum.com findet man die Firmen:
> 
> Gladius Supplies Ltd., Regency House, Westminster Place, York Business Park YO26 6RW, York UK
> 
> ...


Gleich im Doppelpack:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-kann-ich-bei-blaude-dieses-komische-abbo-beenden


> Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Gladius Supplies berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.
> 
> Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Denyrko s.r.o. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.


Die Diversifikation rechnet sich. Die Branche sieht vielfältiger aus, aber am Ende landen die Gelder bei ganz wenigen.


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2015)

In Rumänien hängen noch viele Briefkästen:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/hilfeabofalle-was-kann-ich-tun


> Ich bin als ich vorhin auf meinen Smartphone(android) spielte ausversehen auf einen Werbebanner gekommen. kurz darauf bekam ich ne SMS das ich irgendwas für 7€ die Woche abonniert habe(ich glaub das heißt "Garessio") und es wurden mir auch schon 6.99 von meinen 30€ guthaben abgezogen


https://www.watchlist-internet.at/handy-abzocke/ungewollte-abbuchungen-von-garessio/


> Ungewollte Abbuchungen von Garessio





> Aus heiterem Himmel erfahren Smartphone-Benutzer/innen, dass sie angeblich einen Abovertrag für 6,99 Euro pro Woche mit Garessio abgeschlossen hätten. Einen Rechtsgrund dafür gibt es nicht. Das kann der RTR GmbH gemeldet werden.


https://www.watchlist-internet.at/handy-abzocke/abo-falle-von-garessio-droidup/


> Konsument/innen berichten, dass sie aus heiterem Himmel eine SMS erhalten haben, in der sie darüber informiert werden, ein Abo mit dem Anbieter Garessio-DroidUp abgeschlossen zu haben. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass sie davon nichts wissen.





> Wer steckt dahinter?
> 
> Eine Internet-Recherche führt zu dem Ergebnis, dass es keinen Webauftritt von „Garessio – DroidUp“ gibt. Was sich auffinden lässt, ist ein Unternehmen namens „Garessio“ und eine von einer Privatperson herausgebrachte Android-App, die den Titel „Droid Up!“ trägt.


Vermutlich ein kostenloses Zugangstool.

Auch die Dialer waren immer kostenlos.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2015)

Die im vorletzten posting genannten Firmen sind "gründungstechnisch" spannend: tschechische Firmen von auch in der Slowakei tätigen Zypriotinnen, im Zusammenhang mit einer Firma in Panama im berühmten "Mossfon Building". Werde mir das näher ansehen, weil sich da eine Änderung des "Modus Operandi" ergeben hat. Das Zentrum ist Zypern, das ja sehr beliebt ist in gewissen Kreisen...
wer Zeit und Muße hat, sollte sich dringend mal abends hinsetzen und sich Gedanken machen, wie und wo österreichische (oder deutsche) Unternehmen eigentlich Steuern zahlen müssen. Müssten. Sollten.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Gladius Supplies hat auch schon Webseiten online. Auf xscum.com findet man die Firmen:
> 
> Gladius Supplies Ltd., Regency House, Westminster Place, York Business Park YO26 6RW, York UK
> 
> ...


Wer fehlt noch? Hier ist Pogonop:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/zum-...ebucht-wurden-undzwar-von-pogonop-sro-was-nun


> Zum 2. mal Sms bekommen das mir 6,99 Euro abgebucht wurden undzwar von Pogonop s.r.o, was nun?


http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/bremen-stadtreport_artikel,-Appzocke-_arid,1152947.html


> Auch sie ist jüngst in eine Abo-Falle getappt und hat sich nach einem Aufruf bei uns gemeldet. Sie hat eine SMS bekommen mit folgendem Text: „E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 6,99 Euro für die Nutzung eines Premium-Dienstes von Pogonop s.r.o. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.“


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2015)

Zypern, Panama, aber irgendwie spielt sich alles rechts und links der Donau ab


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2015)

Bis Tirol ist es auch nicht weit:

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/44806132-FIRST-MOBILE-AFFILIATE-s-r-o/vizualizacia/


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2015)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die im vorletzten posting genannten Firmen sind "gründungstechnisch" spannend: tschechische Firmen von auch in der Slowakei tätigen Zypriotinnen, im Zusammenhang mit einer Firma in Panama im berühmten "Mossfon Building".


So wie diese?

http://rejstrik-firem.kurzy.cz/03267474/valotapro-sro/


> Obchodní firma: VALOTAPRO s.r.o.
> Sídlo: Na výsluní 201/13, Strašnice, 100 00 Praha 10
> Identifikační číslo: 03267474





> TRENTINO INTERNATIONAL INC.
> P.O.Box0832-0886W.T.C. Panama, Mossfon Building, 2nd Floor, East 54th Street , Panamská republika
> Registrační číslo: na mikrokartě č. 764760, s dokumentárním číslem 2146794


Die verkaufen vermutlich Parktickets in Gelsenkirchen.

--- Ach nee, doch nicht:

https://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/drittanbietersperren-sind-wichtig/


> Ein falscher Klick – ein ungewollter Klick, und schon hat man sich ein Abo eingefangen, welches über die Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet wird.





> „E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 6,99Euro berechnet, für den Premium Dienst von Valotapro s.r.o. – Bitte wenden sie sich für Fragen an ihren Anbieter.“





> Die häufigste Lockmethode dabei ist die Einblendung falscher Systemwarnungen auf Smartphones. Das können Meldungen über einen angeblichen Virenbefall sein, aber auch Warnungen zum Batteriestatus oder zum Speicherplatz.


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2015)

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Kuendigung-DIMOCO-vom-127-bleibt-unbestaetigt---f276661.html


> Ich konnte bereits mittels Androhung von Klage und Strafanzeige die zu Unrecht eingezogenen Gelder vom Drittanbieter zurückholen. Auch wenn die Rückzahlung "nur aus Kulanz" erfolgte. Den Drittanbietern ist bekannt, dass sie keinen Anspruch auf das Geld haben.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/friendsmobile-Abo/td-p/834782


> friendsmobile Abo
> 
> Hi, zusammen jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt mit so einem ungewollten Abo.


Was soll das sein? "friendsmobile"?

Vodafone weiß es auch nicht:


> Anfrage an den Fachbereich gestellt. Sobald uns die Daten vorliegen, werden wir hier informieren.


Welchen "Fachbereich" haben Verbraucher?

Dann die Auflösung: https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/friendsmobile-Abo/td-p/834782/page/2


> hier wie versprochen die Kontaktdaten des Anbieters zur Kündigung des Abo oder Fragen bzw. Reklamationen:
> 
> Händler:     DIMOCO
> Anbieter:     Friendsmobile
> ...


Was heißt "Anbieter Friendsmobile"?

Wie kann ein Verbraucher seine Rechte wahren, wenn er nicht weiß, wer auf sein Geld zugreift?


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

Das könnte ein Hinweis sein:

https://www.a1community.net/t5/Fragen-zur-Rechnung-Online/Hilfe-Unavalley-Abo/m-p/217397#M4201


> Ihr Abo von EUR 3,99 (Abo, 3x pro Woche)
> beim Anbieter Valerianel -friendsmobile
> erscheint auf Ihrer nächsten Handyrechnung.


Der Briefkasten Valerianel ist hier bekannt. Schon das ist eine Riesensauerei, wenn statt des Briefkastennamens ein beliebiger Schwachsinn genannt wird.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

Passt: http://whois.domaintools.com/friendsmobile.net

Die Domain ist "ordnungsgemäß" anonym registriert und führt am Handy direkt in eine Kostenfalle.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

Die Empfehlungen

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html

kann man erweitern.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/699-...sro-berchnet-wer-kann-helfen#answer-163976064


> Varinel hat mit irgendeine Antwort mit zeitstempel und so weiter geschickt. Darauf habe ich geantwortet das ich genauere Angaben brauchte und vorsorglich die E-Mails an meinen Anwalt weiter geleitet habe. Heute bekam ich dann eine sms in der mir 6:99€ von varinel gutgeschrieben worden sind.


Das liest man neuerdings häufig. Wer massiv protestiert, in Foren Krach macht oder mit einem Anwalt droht, bekommt sein schönes Geld zurück.

Bleibt die Frage, ob das auch für Prepaid so klappt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Juli 2015)

Hatte gestern auch erstmals etwas Dau-mäßiges per Popup erhalten. Beim Lesen des Newstickers der hiesigen Regionalzeitung wurde ich in extrem mangelhaften "deitsh" drauf hingewiesen, mein Smartphone habe 13 "Virhen", die driengent entfennt werden müßen durch drüken von ok. Habs weggedrückt. Allerdings haben unsere sämtliche Mobilfunkverträge Drittanbietersperren von Anfang an.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

Noch sonn Ei.

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ein Ei gleicht dem anderen. Das Schema ist immer gleich. Die Taschen, in denen des Geld sich sammelt, sind vermutlich auch nicht sehr verschieden. Nur die Namensschildchen an den Briefkästen sind verschieden.

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere...-Teil-4-Diskussionsthread/td-p/439972/page/50


> die Kontaktdaten des Abo-Anbieters "Enixxa" lauten:
> 
> Händler:     DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:     Enixxa
> ...


Was soll das jetzt sein, Enixxa? Eine Geschichte aus 1001 Nacht.

Die Domain ist natürlich anonymst registriert:

http://whois.domaintools.com/mep.mobi


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

1001 Nächte reichen nicht aus, diesen Anbieterzauber zu beschreiben. Verbraucher haben ein gesetzlich verbrieftes Recht, eine zustellfähige Anschrift ihres angeblichen Vertragspartners zu erfahren. Die hier vorhandenen Anbieterangaben sind Schall und Rauch.

Die Kontakt-Mailadresse taucht z.B. hier auf:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Abo-mymobilevids-löschen/td-p/782699


> Händler:     Dimoco Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:     Mymobilevids
> Hotline:     0800-511 6111
> EMail:       [email protected]


und auch z.B. hier:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere...-Teil-4-Diskussionsthread/td-p/439972/page/48


> HDFlatrate: [email protected]





> Händler:     DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:     HDFlatrate
> Hotline:     0800-1040555598
> EMail:        [email protected]


Ganz kurios ist das hier:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilf...erlangt-nach-Kontodaten-per-Email/td-p/776621


> Vor einiger Zeit (August) bin ich in eine Abofalle geraten, habe jedoch schnell reagiert und mit der Anleitung hier im Forum alle Schritte eingeleitet (Email an den Abieter "Wister_WAP" [email protected] / [email protected], Drittanbietersperre etc.).





> Nun kommt aus dem heiteren Himmel eine Email vom Anbieter, ich solle meine Kontodaten zusenden, damit der den entstandenen Schaden ausgleicht (es waren 9,99€).


Warum klappt das hier so unkompliziert, den entstandenen Schaden auszugleichen?


----------



## Peter Misch (4 August 2015)

Hi Leute,

bin auch in so eine Falle getappt
Aldi Talk,  6,99 abgebucht, "Anbieter" ist Gladius Supplies.
Dummes gemacht hatte ich gar nichts -  nur im Browser unterwegs gewesen.
*Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet. Und nun reicht das?*
Oder muss ich das "Abo", falls das eins ist "kündigen"?
Ich will keinen Kontakt per email oder sonstiges mit diesen Verbrechern.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2015)

Weiter geht's:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ich-...leadmotion-abgebucht-wie-kann-ich-das-stoppen


> ich bekomme 4,99 € von E-Pus für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Leadmotion abgebucht. Wie kann ich das stoppen?


Suchen liefert:

https://www.google.de/search?q="Old+Capitol+Trl+#+1983"+leadmotion


> Leadmotion. MobProtect+ (Leaodmotion Inc.) Old Capitol Trl # 1983. 3422. Wilmington, DE 19808 (USA). USA. 0800 0000 557 [email protected]


Gewerbeüblich anonymst registriert:

http://www.bizapedia.com/de/LEADMOTION-INC.html


> LEADMOTION, INC.
> DELAWARE CORPORATION
> Data Updated November 19, 2014
> 
> Leadmotion, Inc. is a Delaware Corporation filed on March 14, 2012. The company's File Number is listed as 5124009


Das könnte passen:

ACHTUNG, DIE SEITE NICHT VOM HANDY AUS AUFRUFEN

mobprotect.com

http://whois.domaintools.com/mobprotect.com

Auf der Webseite läuft eine schnöde Verarschung des Publikums und der direkte Versuch, eine Subscription zu buchen.

Dazu gibt es eine APP im Google-Playstore. NICHT VOM HANDY AUS ZUGREIFEN.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2015)

E-Plus verwirrt durch Buchstabensalat:

http://eplus-gruppe.de/verbraucher-und-jugendschutz/


> Ihre Auswahl:
> Leadmotion Inc.
> 
> Old Capitol Trli # 1983
> ...


Bei Mobilcom-Debitel heißt es


> Old Capitol Trl # 1983


hier nun


> Old Capitol Trli # 1983


Solange es zur Verwirrung beiträgt ...

Wer stellt so etwas ins Netz? Z.B. eventuell der hier

http://namsral.com/resume


----------



## dvill (5 August 2015)

Upps, gibt es die Briefkastenfirma noch?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2015)

TRAIL heißt es.
ein zurückgetretener registered agent in Delaware? Oh Oh.

"The Registered Agent on file for this company is Harvard Business Services, Inc. and is located at 16192 Coastal Hwy, Lewes, DE 19958."

"Delawareinc", die kennen wir doch
https://www.delawareinc.com/

unter leadmotion.mobi gab es die Firmenseite einer "Leadmotion Inc" aus New York. Hütchenspielertricks wie man sie von den österreichischen Partnern gewohnt ist. Verantwortliches Handeln im Geschäftsleben? Da tauchnern die Ansprüche nicht mehr weiter ab, weil sie längst im tiefsten Brunnenschacht angekommen sind.

Betroffene der Firma mit Englischkenntnissen können sich gerne bei Herrn R.B. beschweren, dessen Firma die Leadmotion Inc gegründet hat
https://www.delawareinc.com/

es ist keine Erhöhung des Aufwandes, die Beschwerde in Kopie an das "Better Business Bureau" in Delaware zu senden:
http://www.bbb.org/delaware/get-to-know-us/contact/
info[at]delaware.bbb.org

und/oder an die FTC-Beschwerdestelle
https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/#crnt&panel1-1


----------



## dvill (7 August 2015)

Weiter geht's:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Abofalle-kingfisher-kündigen-Hilfe/td-p/838116


> Abofalle kingfisher kündigen ? Hilfe
> 
> Habe gestern nun auch eine SMS bekommen. Das Abo ist von dem Anbieter Kingfisher & es soll nun 4,99€ abgebucht werden.


Wo befindet sich der Firmenbriefkasten?

http://ukdatacentre.co.uk/company/08384096/KINGFISHER+MAINTENANCE+LTD


> KINGFISHER MAINTENANCE LTD





> Registered Office Address
> 
> 2ND FLOOR KESTREL HOUSE
> PRIMETT ROAD
> SG1 3EE





> Company Number 	08384096


Wie groß ist der Briefkasten?

http://ukdatacentre.co.uk/company-document/08384096/Prod224_0011_08384096_20140131.html

Na ja, zum Abziehen reicht's.


----------



## Telekomkunde (9 August 2015)

Ja, das Vorgehen funktioniert. Ich bin auch T-Mobile-Kunde. Im Mai SMS über angebliches Abo bekommen -> Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und Lastschriftermächtigung widerrufen -> Im Juni Rechnung bekommen und den Betrag von 6,99 beim Bezahlen abgezogen und per E-Mail widersprochen -> Blablabla von T-Mobile bekommen ("Bitte an Anbieter direkt wenden" etc...) -> In der nächsten Rechnung war dann der Betrag von 6,99 kommentarlos gutgeschrieben und ich habe dann den Betrag vor Abzug der 6,99 überwiesen. Ich denke, das hat sich damit erledigt.




opd schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch ein dimoco Abo gefangen, ohne überhaupt irgendwo draufgedrückt zu haben.
> Geht nun um 25 € Kosten. Mein Provider ist T-Mobile. Bringt das Vorgehen Einzugsermächtigung kündigen --> Geld bei nächster Rechnung abziehen etwas, oder handelt man sich damit nur weiteren Ärger ein? Die 25 € tun mir nicht wirklich weh, aber ich sehe es absolut nicht ein, dass diese Verbrecher mit ihrer miesen Masche durchkommen.


----------



## baseisttoll (11 August 2015)

Das offensichtlich leidige Thema Handy-Abo-*piep* - vielleicht mit einer neuen Wendung?

Auf meinen Handyrechungen der letzten 3 Monate finden sich Abonnement Abbuchungen durch insgesamt 3 Firmen Xplosion, Super Fast Mobile und BA Bound - es wurden Beträge von insgesamt €227,73 per Einzug abgebucht. Das Handy wird nur durch meinen 14 jährigen Sohn genutzt. Ein (geschweige denn 3) Abonnements hat er nicht abgeschlossen, kann er doch wohl auch aus rechtlicher Sicht nicht, eine Bestätigungs-SMS oder sonstiger Vertragsnachweis liegt natürlich nicht vor. I

ch habe bei meinem Provider BASE/Telefonica fristgerecht den Rechnungen widersprochen und mittlerweile eine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet, BASE verweist mich, was die *piep*erisch abgerechneten Kosten angeht an die Drittanbieter. 

Von mobile-info.cc liegt mir mittlerweile eine E-mail vor, die in 2 der 3 Fällen eine "Malfunktion" einräumt und eine Erstattung der abgebuchten Beträge zusagt. Warum die erste Fa. Xplosion keine Malfunktion haben soll, wird nicht erklärt. 

Dies vor einem Monat. BASE bestreitet den Eingang einer Gutschrift. Die erneute mail an mobile-info.cc wird mit einer Standardmail beantwortet, daß das Geld über den Provider seit über 4 Wochen rückerstattet sei. Ich habe die Drittanbieter Beträge der 3. Rechnung einbehalten und nach Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung nur die Grundgebühren gezahlt. BASE mahnt jetzt. Wie kann ich weiter verfahren? Das alles ist doch ein Riesen*piep* (wie eine kurze Internetrecherche bestätigt).

_[Modinfo: Das Forum wird fortwährend durch das Gewerbe überwacht und bekommt laufend Nörgeleien bezüglich rechtlich zulässiger Beschreibungen der Wirklichkeit zugestellt. Das Vodafone-Forum verwendet *piep* an Stellen, wo der normale verständliche Wortschatz rechtlich angreifbar wäre. In diesem Sinne wurde vorsorglich vorstehend nachge*piep*t.]_


----------



## baseisttoll (11 August 2015)

{aber lieber Mod, das Forum trägt doch das "piep" schon im Namen }


----------



## dvill (11 August 2015)

Das ist ja echt zum *piep*en.

Bisher schwallte die Gebetsmühle:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/06...orderungen-der-dimoco-germany-gmbh-zu-wehren/


> Beachten Sie bitte, dass das Abo vom User vor Abschluss bestätigt werden muss. Ohne diese Bestätigungen ist kein Aboabschluss möglich. Vorab wird der User ausdrücklich und klar lesbar auf Widerruf, AGB, Preis und Abrechnungsmodus hingewiesen. Der User bestätigte seinen Kaufwunsch durch Klick auf den entsprechenden Link oder Bestätigungsbutton.
> 
> Die Videoflatrate lässt sich ausschliesslich durch den o.g. Vorgang buchen. Es ist nicht möglich, diese per SMS, Briefpost, oder auf irgendeinem anderen Wege zu bestellen.


Und nun taucht so mir nichts dir nichts das Zauberwort "Malfunktion" auf und lässt das ganze schöne Kartenhaus im Wind zerbröseln?


----------



## baseisttoll (11 August 2015)

Wörtlich: 
Due to your demur and description of the process there exists an assumption
that the service SuperFastMobile and BA Bound might have a malfunction.
That is the reason why we have obtain a credit for you by the service supplier,
which will be refunded on your next bill.


ABER es geht hier um die Abo-anbieter BA Bound und Super Fast Mobile - der Eingang der oben zugebilligten Gutschrift wird aber weiterhin, auch nach einem Monat, durch meinen Provider BASE bestritten.


----------



## bernhard (11 August 2015)

BA Bound hat sich schon einen Namen gemacht:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/207523-ba-bound-llc-abo-zockt-tausende-mobilfunkkunden-ab/

Erfahrungsgemäß macht es keinen großen Unterschied, wo der Briefkasten aufgehängt ist. Die Hütchenspieler hantieren oft auch mit mehreren Spielfiguren. Neuerdings werden auch "Projektnamen" als "Anbieter" verwendet, um die Google-Suche gleicher Muster zu erschweren.

Bewährt haben sich die Empfehlungen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (11 August 2015)

baseisttoll schrieb:


> Due to your demur and description of the process there exists an assumption
> that the service SuperFastMobile and BA Bound might have a malfunction.


Das passt ja gut. 2 Briefkästen, 1 Service.


dvill schrieb:


> BA Bound sieht sehr ähnlich aus zu Super fast Mobile


http://whois.domaintools.com/babound.com

http://whois.domaintools.com/gee-max.com

http://whois.domaintools.com/maxlure.com

http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/BA-BOUND-LLC.html

http://www.bizapedia.com/nv/SUPER-FAST-MOBILE-LLC.html

Alles aus einem Guss.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2015)

baseisttoll schrieb:


> the service SuperFastMobile and BA Bound might have a malfunction.


Man wüsste gerne mehr über diese Malfunktion bzw. malfunction.

Wie kann ein Briefkastenkonstrukt "zufällig" bzw. "fehlerhaft" die Rechnungen deutscher Telefonkunden belasten?

Warum lassen börsennotierte deutsche Telefonkonzerne den Zugriff anonym registrierter Briefkastenfirmen in Rumänien, Zypern oder Panama auf das Abrechnungssystem zu?

Welcher Teil der Transaktion war denn fehlerhaft?

Das ist deshalb fallübergreifend interessant, weil es zuletzt einen regelrechten Boom gab mit für den Verbraucher überraschenden Abobuchungen zugunsten von anonym registrierten Briefkastenfirmen in aller Welt.

Klicks im Internet sind höchst flüchtig und ohne Mühe programmsteuerbar. Verbraucher haben keine Möglichkeit, die flüchtigen Vorgänge nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2015)

Das hier ist ganz informativ und passt genau auch zu BA Bound:

http://www.inside-handy.de/news/358...n-drittanbietern-und-was-man-dagegen-tun-kann


----------



## baseisttoll (12 August 2015)

Ja, richtig, die Denkmodelle sind alle interessant und es führt alles zum selben offensichtlichen Ergebnis, daß das ganze Konstrukt ein Riesen legal nicht haltbarer, forums-namengebender PIEP ist, an dem sich die Provider gütlich tun, - aber das Eingeständnis der Malfunktion nützt mir ja letzten Endes nichts, wenn das Geld dann eben doch nicht beim Provider rückgebucht wird, oder der Provider das nur bestreitet und von mobile-info.cc dann eben nur noch kommt "wir haben am 06.07." erstattet....


----------



## baseisttoll (12 August 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Das hier ist ganz informativ und passt genau auch zu BA Bound:
> 
> http://www.inside-handy.de/news/358...n-drittanbietern-und-was-man-dagegen-tun-kann




Danke für den link, aber das "Telefónica (O2 und E-Plus) lässt eigenen Angaben zufolge nur Services mit Gegenbestätigung, dem sogenannten Handshake-Verfahren, in ihrem Netz zu. "Wir verpflichten Drittanbieter ein von uns hierfür speziell entwickeltes Verfahren zu nutzen, sodass die Transparenz für den Kunden sichergestellt ist", sagte ein Telefónica-Sprecher gegenüber der Redaktion. Der Nutzer müsse so noch einmal ausdrücklich - beispielsweise per SMS - bestätigen, ob er einen Service in Anspruch nehmen wolle." ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht wahr!


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2015)

So ist das.

Aussagen der Telefonanbieter sind oft nicht nachvollziehbar. Das könnte daran liegen, dass sie sich schon mal ca. 30% der Beträge selbst einstecken. Da trübt sich der Blick.

Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass Betroffene möglich viel Lärm erzeugen müssen. Wer ordentlich Krach macht, bekommt sein Geld zurück. Die Firmen wollen alle den Dukatenesel noch ein bisschen länger für sich nutzen.

Ein konkretes Beispiel:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-15#post-383395

Verbraucher werden vom Support der Telefonanbieter immer erst mit "Geld selbst vom Briefkasten zurückholen" vernebelt.

Wenn jemand ernsthaft mit Kündigung oder Anwalt droht, wird das Thema nicht durch Praktikanten abgewimmelt. Dann ändert sich auf einmal alles.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2015)

So, läuft.

Der Beitrag

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/handy-abofalle---provider-base---was-nun

wird sich lohnen. Die "BASE Botschafterin" hat schon angebissen (2. Antwort). Sie wird sehr kulant und zuvorkommend dafür sorgen, dass weiteres öffentliches Aufsehen nicht notwendig sein wird.

BASE wartet so oder so nicht auf eine "Gutschrift". Die WAP-Überfälle werden pauschal abgerechnet. Eine gewisse Stornoquote ist schon eingerechnet.

Das Sahnehäubchen ist dann wohl die folgende "Expertenantwort". Der "Experte" hat es nicht geblickt.

Es fällt auf, dass in vielen einschlägigen Foren Typen unterwegs sind, die penetrant die Gebetsmühle "Man muss sich fügen oder diesen Briefkastenphantomen selbst hinterher rennen" runterleiern.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Desinformation organisiert, gewollt und Teil des eigentlichen Geschäftes mit dieser Masche ist.


----------



## baseisttoll (13 August 2015)

ich werde vom weiteren Fortgang der Odyssee berichten.


----------



## baseisttoll (14 August 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> So, läuft.
> 
> Das Sahnehäubchen ist dann wohl die folgende "Expertenantwort". Der "Experte" hat es nicht geblickt.
> 
> ...




ja, das ist auffällig! Siehe auch hier: http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74015-ba-bound-llc-kuendigen-9.html#post405238 user "md-noob" findet es "nervig", "doof" und der Weg ist ihm zu "steinig", wenn es a) um das Recht des Verbrauchers und b) um einen Betrag > € 200 geht. Schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2015)

Das fragwürdige Geschäft mit dem direkten Zugriff dubioser Briefkastenkonstrukte in aller Welt auf die Rechnungen deutscher Telefonkunden läuft nach ganz einfachen Regeln ab.

Dazu gehört auch immer gezielte Desinformation. Das Gesetz bestimmt

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45h.html


> Das rechnungsstellende Unternehmen muss den Rechnungsempfänger in der Rechnung darauf hinweisen, dass dieser berechtigt ist, begründete Einwendungen gegen einzelne in der Rechnung gestellte Forderungen zu erheben.


Begründete Einwendungen gegen Rechnungsposten heißt eben, dass die Rechnungsposten gekürzt werden. Natürlich muss man das detailliert mitteilen, damit nicht


> Hat der Teilnehmer vor oder bei der Zahlung nichts Anderes bestimmt, so sind Teilzahlungen des Teilnehmers an den rechnungsstellenden Anbieter auf die in der Rechnung ausgewiesenen Forderungen nach ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung der Rechnung zu verrechnen.


zum Tragen kommt. Das mögliche weitere Inkasso für dubiose Forderungen muss der Telefonanbieter nicht betreiben.

Der Rat, Betroffene sollten doch ihrem schönen Geld selbst hinterher rennen, ist absurd. Trotzdem wird es immer zuerst versucht. Das macht diese Masche zum einträglichen Geschäft für die Mitverdiener.

Wer deutlich macht, sich so nicht abspeisen zu lassen, und sich zu helfen weiß, dem kommt man dann auf höheren Supportebene freundlich entgegen. Ein weiteres Beispiel:

Hier die Standard-Desinformation:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/06...orderungen-der-dimoco-germany-gmbh-zu-wehren/

Hier ist dann die freundliche Problembereinigung:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/08/11/deutsche-telekom-dimoco-und-das-leidige-erotik-handy-abo/

So läuft das Geschäft.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2015)

Direkt aus der Praxis:

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...kampf-gegen-internet-abzocker-id10985638.html


> Abo-Falle
> 
> Duisburgerin gewinnt Kampf gegen Internet-Abzocker





> WAP-Billing heißt das Verfahren, das für diese Form der Abzocke oft missbraucht wird





> Die Alt-Hombergerin will einen Nachweis, lässt sich nicht einschüchtern, sondern stattdessen die Detail- und Buchungsprotokolle zeigen – und wird fündig. Aus den Unterlagen, die der Redaktion vorliegen, „geht ganz klar hervor, dass eine Buchung schon neun Sekunden vor der angeblichen Bestellung, also automatisch, ohne mein Zutun, veranlasst wurde“, so die 58-Jährige.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe Mobilcom-Debitel die Forderungen an sie fallen gelassen. „Das hat viel Zeit gekostet, aber es hat sich gelohnt“, sagt die Duisburgerin


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2015)

> ...Aus den Unterlagen, die der Redaktion vorliegen, „geht ganz klar hervor, dass eine Buchung schon neun Sekunden vor der angeblichen Bestellung, also automatisch, ohne mein Zutun, veranlasst wurde“...



Da würde mich doch schon ganz arg interessieren wie das die Staatsanwaltschaft sieht ...


----------



## dvill (14 August 2015)

Es könnte sich um eine "malfunction" handeln ...


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2015)




----------



## dvill (14 August 2015)

Hier wird von Werbebannern berichtet:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Di...+Firma+edf+communications."&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Direktlink zum Beitrag:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...CcmJjbjJxVDlwZ3NtTE16MUU5MTZIbkFyZ2JsdWVJZ1hR

Da wird sehr deutlich, warum die Anbieter von was auch immer sich lieber hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Briefkastenanschriften mit Mietdirektoren und anonymst registrierten Domains verstecken.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2015)

Haben die Anbieter der Apps überhaupt einen Einfluß auf die Spots oder läuft das wie bei den Google-Spots die Du Dir auch nicht so ganz wirklich aussuchen kannst


----------



## dvill (14 August 2015)

Technisch hat in dem Bereich wohl niemand die Kontrolle. Es gibt genügend Lücken und jeder trickst, dass sich die Balken biegen.

Die Werbenetzwerke werden durch Klickbetrug abgezogen

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/iPhone-Trojaner-verdient-mit-Klickbetrug-1966560.html

und schaffen ihrerseits die Lücken, die z.B. in Bezug auf Werbebanner zu nutzen sind.

Deshalb ist es eine so schwachsinnige Idee, auf flüchtigen Klicks in einem nicht kontrollierbaren Internet ein Zahlungssystem aufbauen zu wollen.

Das wissen alle Beteiligten.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2015)

Unter welchen Etikett läuft das Gewerbe heute?

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/Abo-von-ViceBolt/td-p/840238


> Abo von ViceBolt
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand sagen Wer hinter ViceBolt steckt?? damit ich das abo kündigen kann!!





> hier ist der Anbieter für Dich:
> 
> Händler: DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter: ViceBolt
> Hotline: 0800-0000557


Die Auskunft ist schon einmal rechtswidrig. Der Kunde hat Anspruch auf den Anbieternamen, nicht ein Projekt-Blahfasel.

Weiter hilft Mobilcom-Debitel

https://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf

Das führt auf einen Briefkasten "Amtell Wireless LLC" gemäß

http://www.bizapedia.com/de/AMTELL-WIRELESS-LLC.html


> Company Name:  	AMTELL WIRELESS, LLC
> File Number:  	5673458
> Filing State:  	Delaware (DE)
> Filing Status:  	Unknown
> ...


Die Domains sind anonymst registriert

http://whois.domaintools.com/amtell-wireless.com

Alles sieht ähnlich aus zu BA Bound und Superfastmobile. Ein Vergleich der Briefkastenwebseiten liefert

https://www.google.com/search?q="ne...mpanies"+"the+world"+mobile&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Soviel Zufall gibt es nicht. Auch im Aufbau der Seiten fallen viele Ähnlichkeiten ins Auge.

Was sagen die Kunden nun zu Superfastmobile?

https://www.google.com/search?q="Depp,+Red+Fox+Tavern"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Nicht zu fassen. Beide Firmen haben die gleichen Kunden, von denen gleiche Mitarbeiter fast gleiche Ausdrucksweisen verwenden, allerdings irgendwie durchgemixt.

Auch das ist kein Zufall. Eine Firma hat Kunden, die andere verwendet Textbausteine aus dem Web.

Was sagen die Firmen über sich selbst? Auch hier finden sich gleiche Textbausteine bei zwei Firmen. Der Vergleich zwischen Amtell Wireless LLC und einer anderen Firma findet sich in den Bildern.

Auch hier wird gelten, wer sein eigenes Geschäft mit Textbausteinen aus dem WWW beschreibt, hat nichts Erwähnenswertes.

Die Webseiten der Briefkästen dienen offensichtlich der bewussten Desinformation.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2015)

Amtell Wireless legt besonders großen Wert auf Desinformation.

Mobilcom-Debitel nennt eine Anschrift in Texas:

https://www.google.com/search?q="am...eld+dr.+1106"+77494+katy+tx&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Das vorstehende Business-Verzeichnis gibt eine Adresse in Delaware an. Auf der Briefkastenwebseite wird unter Contact nach Florida verwiesen. Google Streetview zeigt dort direkt einen Postweiterleitungsservice. Das passt perfekt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2015)

Warum ist unsere Regierung nicht in der Lage, die Bürger dieses Landes vor diesen kriminellen Schwerverbrechern zu schützen? Und der ganzen Bande, die für diese Abzocker und Betrüger das Inkasso und die Abrechnungen übernimmt, gehört ebenfalls das Handwerk gelegt.

Jeder noch so kleine Mist wird bei uns gesetzlich geregelt, doch diese "anonymen" Schwerstkriminellen dürfen betrügen und bescheißen auf Teufel komm raus! Solange es hier so einfach ist, zu betrügen, hilft nur eine Drittanbietersperre, auch wenn dies dann das z.Zt. gebetsmühlenhaft angepriesene "Handypayment" ausschließt.


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2015)

Hast Du das Handypayment schon mal wirklich vermißt?
Bei meinem Glück wär dann bestimmt grad der Akku leer wenn ich zahlen wollte


----------



## dvill (17 August 2015)

Es geht NOCH luschtiger.

In Rumänien hängt ein Briefkasten mit dem Schildchen "Mobnet Media SRL" gemäß

http://www.romanian-companies.eu/mobnet-media-srl-33479571/


> Company Name 	MOBNET MEDIA SRL
> Fiscal Code 	33479571
> Registry No. 	J12/2420/2014
> Date of establishment 	2014.


Dazu gehört eine anonymst registrierte Briefkastenwebseite

http://whois.domaintools.com/mobnet-media.com

Die Briefkastenwebseite zu "Mobnet Media SRL" ähnelt doch sehr der von "Amtell Wireless LLC". Um ganz sicher zu gehen, wurde "Amtell Wireless LLC" im Quelltext der TOS-Seite zu "Mobnet Media SRL" gleich dringelassen (siehe Bild und Google)

https://www.google.com/search?q="amtell+wireless"+"mobnet+media"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Mobnet Media SRL ist in Verbindung mit WAP Abos noch "unverbraucht".

Wer macht sich die Mühe, mit einem Geflecht von Briefkastenfirmen weltweit als Verantwortlicher für deutsche Verbraucher als Vertragspartner praktisch unauffindbar zu sein?

Wie schicken deutsche börsennotierte Großkonzerne wohl das Geld?

In gebrauchten, nicht durchlaufend nummerierten Dollarnoten in Holzkisten in dreifachen Parcels-Weiterleitungsketten in Amerika und Rumänien?

Hier hängen gerade Plakate im Stadtbezirk, dass geschmuggelte Zigaretten zwar billiger sind, aber eventuell etwas finanzieren, was man nicht wirklich will.

Was mag wohl mit Drittanbieter-Handyabrechnungen finanziert werden, wenn alles unauffindbar geheim verschleiert ist?


----------



## dvill (18 August 2015)

Vodafone hat inzwischen eine ganz pragmatische Vorgehensweise entwickelt:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/Abo-von-ViceBolt/m-p/840249#M26432


> Händler: DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter: ViceBolt
> Hotline: 0800-0000557
> 
> ich kann Abos für Dich löschen und eine generelle Sperre für solche Abos einrichten.


Der praktische Vorteil für Verbraucher besteht darin, dass sie nicht diesen Verwirrspielen mit Postfach-Weiterleitungsanschriften in aller Welt hinterher rennen müssen.

Nur: Wie kann Vodafone in Verträge von Dritten eingreifen oder gibt es sogar keinen?

Angeblich besteht ein Vertrag zwischen einem Vodafone-Kunden und einem hinter anonymen Registrierungen gut unsichtbaren Anbieter von was auch immer.

Nur das kann Grundlage für den Zugriff auf die Geldbörse von Vodafone-Kunden sein. Wie kann Vodafone dort eingreifen?

Oder steht so etwas in den Verträgen, die das börsennotierte Unternehmen Vodafone mit Briefkastenverschleierungen in aller Welt unterhält? Sehr verwirrend.


----------



## bernhard (19 August 2015)

Ein interessanter Gesichtspunkt:

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Kuendigung-DIMOCO-vom-127-bleibt-unbestaetigt---f276661.html


> Maßgeblich ist, dass Sie zu keiner Zeit ein solches Abo abschließen wollten und daher auch kein Vertrag zustande kam. Das wiederum bedeutet, die Firma DIMOCO zieht von Ihnen Gelder ein, die ihr nicht zustehen. Sie können diese daher nach § 812 BGB zurückfordern.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/812.html


> § 812
> Herausgabeanspruch
> 
> (1) Wer durch die Leistung eines anderen oder in sonstiger Weise auf dessen Kosten etwas ohne rechtlichen Grund erlangt, ist ihm zur Herausgabe verpflichtet. Diese Verpflichtung besteht auch dann, wenn der rechtliche Grund später wegfällt oder der mit einer Leistung nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts bezweckte Erfolg nicht eintritt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 August 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Gesichtspunkt:


Der Anspruch aus ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung sollte sich allerdings nicht gegen die DIMOCO richten, sondern gegen den Mobilfunkprovider. Der zieht das Geld ja ein.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2015)

So sieht die Praxis aus:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74015-ba-bound-llc-kuendigen-10.html#post405365


> Wir bieten Ihnen aus kulanztechnischen Gründen eine Gutschrift an.
> 
> Um Ihnen weitere Unannehmlichkeiten und Mühen zu ersparen möchten wir
> in den nächsten Tagen eine Überweisung der Gutschrift auf Ihr Konto vornehmen.
> ...


Diese "kulanztechnischen Gründe" werden wirksam, wenn ein Betroffener hinreichend deutlich gemacht hat, sich nicht hinhalten lassen zu wollen, und wenn er Schritte unternehmen könnte, die schließlich zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen würden wie die "kulanztechnischen Gründe".

Wer eine "kulanztechnische Lösung" anstrebt, muss eine deutliche Ausdrucksweise pflegen und klare Fristen setzen.

Ein guter Fundort für Textbausteine ist hier:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


> Ich bestehe daher auf meinem Recht der Herausforderung des streitigen Betrags gemäß § 812 BGB und § 45j TKG. Wie bereits in meinem ersten Schreiben angekündigt, werde ich den streitigen Betrag von der nächsten Telefonrechnung abziehen.


----------



## dvill (20 August 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Wer fehlt noch? Hier ist Pogonop:
> 
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/zum-...ebucht-wurden-undzwar-von-pogonop-sro-was-nun
> 
> http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/bremen-stadtreport_artikel,-Appzocke-_arid,1152947.html


Der Name "pogonop" ist "verbrannt", d.h. bei Google gelistet und mit hinreichend vielen Beschwerden verbunden. Flugs wird als "Anbieter" der Begriff "beaverbashers" eingesetzt. Dann stehen alle Zähler auf Null und es kostet nicht einmal eine Briefkastenverschleierung.

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="pogonop+s.r.o."+beaverbashers++"Tschechische+Republik"

Das führt dann zu Meldungen wie diese:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Vertrag/Abo-beaverbasher/m-p/840978#M75800


> Aber zumindest für mich hat es so ein gutes Ende gefunden





> Edit: mit Hinweis auf Forenregel 1.9 (Die Veröffentlichung individueller Bearbeitungsergebnisse von Kundenanliegen ...) gelöscht


Das waren also "kulanztechnische Gründe" bei Vodafone.

Kunden, die "Querulanten" sind und ihr schönes Geld behalten wollen, werden freundlich bedient.

Wenn sich das rumspricht, ist die Masche kein Geschäft mehr. Also muss Stillschweigen vereinbart und durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## bernhard (20 August 2015)

Ein interessanter Vergleich:

https://www.a1community.net/t5/Fragen-zur-Rechnung-Online/Hilfe-Unavalley-Abo/td-p/55261/page/17


> Eine Verrechnung von diesen Anbieter hat bereits stattgefunden. Sobald die Rechnung dir zugestellt wurde, empfehle ich dir daher einen Rechnungseinspruch an uns zu senden.


So sieht das Formular aus:

http://www.wien-konkret.at/fileadmi...insprueche/Rechnungseinspruch-A1-Festnetz.PDF

Man kreuzt an, was man nicht bestellt hat. Das unberechtigt abgerechnete Geld wird erstattet. Das klingt gut.

Die Rechtslage in Ö ist allgemein mit uns vergleichbar. Warum klappt das dort?


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2015)

Das Formular könnte man doch abändern und weiterverwenden - spart individuelle Tippselei


----------



## bernhard (20 August 2015)

Noch eine "kulanztechnische Lösung" beim "technischen Dienstleister":

http://blog.simon-koehler.com/abo-f...ag-ist-ein-paradies-fuer-betrueger/#more-1296


> So fand ich durch Zufall auf meiner Rechnung diverse Abbuchungen der Firma „IMobilevideos60660“ und „ViperTown“ in Höhe von 6,99 € pro Woche, und das schon über mehrere Wochen hinweg, sodass ein beachtlicher Betrag zustande gekommen ist.


https://twitter.com/koehlersimon/status/625909732776218624


> Vielen Dank @Dimoco, ich habe tatsächlich heute eine Rückzahlung erhalten! Danke auch für das nette Telefonat!


Also Leute: Anrufen und rückzahlen lassen.


----------



## baseisttoll (20 August 2015)

Nächste interessante Wendung bei mir: BA Bound und Super Fast Mobile haben wegen angeblicher "Malfunktion" tatsächlich via Handyrechung rückerstattet, das ist aber nur die halbe Miete  - € 139,86 von XPlosion Ltd (auch DIMOCO) und € 6,99 von Denryko stehen noch aus. Warum 2 Abonnementanbieter Malfunktionen haben sollen, 2 gleichzeitig auftauchende andere aber nicht, bleibt ungeklärt. BASE hält sich in der Angelegenheit feige im Hintergrund. Kundendienst sieht anders aus!!!


----------



## dvill (21 August 2015)

Der eine Name lautet vermutlich "denyrko".

Die stammen aus einem ganzen Nest mit faulen Eiern:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-15#post-383137


> Denyrko, s.r.o., Plaská 622/3 150 00, Praha 5 Czech Republic


Das ist sehr nah verbandelt mit


> Black Bean Mobile, s.r.o., Medveďovej 17 82104, Bratislava Slovakia


Black Bean Mobile hat eine lange Krankenakte. Daten aus dem Handelsregister sind

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/46275622-Black-Bean-Mobile-s-r-o/

Black Bean Mobile s.r.o. steht in Verbindung zu First Mobile Affiliate s.r.o. gemäß

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/44806132-FIRST-MOBILE-AFFILIATE-s-r-o/

Wenn man weiter Verbindungen betrachtet, landet man u.a. hier

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/44806132-FIRST-MOBILE-AFFILIATE-s-r-o/vizualizacia/

Der eine Spezialist für innovative Geschäftsmodelle findet sich hier

http://www.pressetext.com/news/20051102011

und die beiden anderen dann hier

http://www.pressetext.com/news/20100913009

Man sieht, wie klein die Welt hier ist. Hilfe kann der Verbraucher von keiner Seite erwarten. Er muss sich selbst helfen. Hier sind gute Textbausteine zur Selbsthilfe:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


----------



## dvill (21 August 2015)

Hier

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/58138-1232111-nr-zieht-geld-ab.html#post334137

wird auf eine Suchseite für die Briefkastennamen verlinkt:

http://eplus-gruppe.de/verbraucher-und-jugendschutz/

Kurios ist, dass BA Bound, Super Fast Mobile und Denyrko als Anbieter nicht zu finden sind. Für Xplosion wird lapidar


> Xplosion Ltd.
> 
> Kissack Court 29
> IM8 1AT ISLE OF MAN


angezeigt. Das Gesetz sagt

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45p.html


> Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG)
> § 45p Auskunftsanspruch über zusätzliche Leistungen
> 
> (1) Stellt der Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung, die auch Entgelte für Leistungen Dritter ausweist, so muss er dem Teilnehmer auf Verlangen unverzüglich kostenfrei folgende Informationen zur Verfügung stellen:
> ...


Diese Anforderungen werden jedenfalls durch die offiziell angebotene Anbietersuche nicht erfüllt. Drei Namen tauchen überhaupt nicht auf.

Ich denke mal, dass der Herausgabeanspruch (siehe wenige Beiträge weiter oben) in besonderer Weise berechtigt ist, wenn BASE nicht die gesetzlich erforderlichen Informationspflichten erfüllen kann und selbst nicht weiß, wer das Geld bekommen soll.

Vielleicht ergeben sich hier Hinweise auf die Ursachen der malfunction. Wer darf die WAP-Schnittstelle nutzen und wer nicht? Wenn die Datenbank klemmt, ist eine malfunction nicht weit. Dann beträfe es aber viele Verbraucher.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2015)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilf...-GameLand-und-Secure-Mobile/m-p/842288#M26614


> 2 unbekannte Abo Benachrichtigungen, GameLand und Secure Mobile





> Die Kontaktdaten:
> 
> Händler:     DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:     GameLand
> ...


Wie kann Vodafone Geld einziehen für Unbekannte?

Der 1. Datensatz ist auch falsch. Gameland ist kein Anbieter. Helfen kann, wie so oft, die Liste von Mobilcom-Debitel:

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="comcodes+1"+gameland

Das führt z.B. auf

http://florida.intercreditreport.com/company/com-codes-1-inc-p11000088910


> COM CODES 1, INC.
> 
> Company number P11000088910
> Status Active
> ...


Noch eine Adresse hierzu

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="Com+Codes+1+is+located+in+Woodstock,+Georgia"


> Contact Information
> Com Codes 1, Inc.
> 207 Mountain Ridge Ct
> Woodstock, GA 30188


Für deutsche Verbraucher wird nicht klar, wie sie ihre Rechte gegenüber dem Anbieter wahren können.


----------



## dvill (30 August 2015)

Das Perfide an den WAP-Überfälle ist, dass viele Betroffene die Abläufe nicht wirklich verstehen und keine Vorstellung von den Kostenfolgen haben:

http://www.telefonspion.de/12321111


> 68 / 12321111
> Ich bekomme die selben smsen alle paar tage...habe nie was abgeschlossen aber immer 6.99€ wie bekomme ich das gekpndigt


Immerhin auch ein gutes Beispiel:


> 53 / 12321111
> Ich habe folgende SMS erhalten:
> 
> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Gladius Supplies berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.
> ...


So sollte es sein, nach Widerspruch Rückzahlung.


----------



## dvill (30 August 2015)

E-Plus ziert sich mit einem Verhaltenskodex:

https://www.google.com/search?q=ver...bieter+site:eplus-gruppe.de&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


> *IV. Besondere Regelungen zu Web-basierte Diensten
> 
> 1. Web-basierte Einzeltransaktionen und Abonnements
> 
> ...


Wie laufen die Transaktionen tatsächlich ab?

Ich habe mit einem x86-Android in der VirtualBox die Webseite mobprotect.com von Leadmotion aufgerufen. Der WAP-Überfall geht dann *leider* nicht. Statt dessen wird ein Eingabefeld für die eigene Rufnummer angezeigt.

Danach wird dorthin ein Bezahlcode mit möglicherweise weiteren Informationen per SMS gesandt. Soviel ist auch bis hierhin klar:

Die Informationspflichten aus dem Kodex werden alle gravierend unterlaufen.

Man erfährt nichts über die angebliche Leistung.

Von einem Abo oder mehrfachen Zahlungen ist nicht die Rede. Das dritte Fenster mit Anforderung der Handy-Nummer enthält in kaum lesbarer Schriftgröße mit schwachem Kontrast (für mich lesbar mit 4-facher Vergrößerung in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm) den Text

Preis
4.99 EUR / 1 Woche

Das heißt, es geht um den Zugang für 1 Woche. Von Wiederholungen ist nicht die Rede.

Darunter ist etwas "-missing-", also ein malfunction.

Zum Produkt und zum Anbieter gibt es jeweils Fantasienamen für was auch immer. Kontaktdaten fehlen komplett. Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht usw. ebenfalls.

Wie kann E-Plus mit diesem tollen Kodex diesen Müll abrechnen und das Geld nicht zurückgeben wollen?


----------



## dvill (1 September 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/58138-1232111-nr-zieht-geld-ab-6.html#post405689


			
				BASE-Botschafter schrieb:
			
		

> des Öfteren verstecken sich solche Abos hinter Werbe-Bannern.


Wenn der BASE-Botschafter das wirklich glaubt, darf BASE das Geld nicht abrechnen.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2015)

Ein Lehrbeispiel bei Vodafone:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilf...-GameLand-und-Secure-Mobile/m-p/844184#M26735


> Nach Rücksprache mit Rechtsanwalt hilft hier nur beim Provider (Vodafone) Einspruch gegen den Rechnungsbetrag einzulegen, da diese nicht auf legale Weise beauftragt wurde.
> 
> Darauf hin habe ich die Vodafone Hotline noch mal angerufen und auf Grund der Schilderungen sofort für die 4,99 € eine Gutschrift bekommen.
> 
> Danke an Vodafone für die unkomplizierte Abwicklung.


Vodafone weiß ganz genau, wie diese Buchungen erfolgen.

Wenn ein Verbraucher das auch weiß, wird sofort zurückgezahlt.

Nur die, die sich über den Tisch ziehen lassen wollen, werden das auch.


----------



## opd (6 September 2015)

Telekomkunde schrieb:


> Ja, das Vorgehen funktioniert. Ich bin auch T-Mobile-Kunde. Im Mai SMS über angebliches Abo bekommen -> Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und Lastschriftermächtigung widerrufen -> Im Juni Rechnung bekommen und den Betrag von 6,99 beim Bezahlen abgezogen und per E-Mail widersprochen -> Blablabla von T-Mobile bekommen ("Bitte an Anbieter direkt wenden" etc...) -> In der nächsten Rechnung war dann der Betrag von 6,99 kommentarlos gutgeschrieben und ich habe dann den Betrag vor Abzug der 6,99 überwiesen. Ich denke, das hat sich damit erledigt.



Ich bin genauso vorgegangen und habe nun eine Mahnung samt Androhung einer Sperre meines Anschlusses erhalten. Werde natürlich dennoch nicht einlenken und daraus hinweisen, dass dies unzulässig ist. Falls sie wirklich sperren werde ich umgehend fristlos kündigen und gar nichts mehr zahlen.


----------



## dvill (6 September 2015)

Empfehlungen hier und anderswo sind:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## opd (6 September 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der  Telekom scheint diese Form der relativen Massenkleinabzocke mit Dimoco den Ärger mit den Kunden nicht wert zu  sein. Seit ca zwei Jahren finden sich im WWW de facto  keine  Beschwerden mehr im Zusammenhang mit Dimoco:
> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=telekom+dimoco
> 
> Die anderen Provider scheinen es nötig zu haben....



Doch, ich habe genau das aktuell bei der Telekom.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2015)

opd schrieb:


> Werde natürlich dennoch nicht einlenken und daraus hinweisen, dass dies unzulässig ist.


Ja, bitte. Eine Anschlusssperre darf der Provider nach Maßgabe des § 45k TKG vornehmen. Darin ist eine Bagatellgrenze festgelegt, die nur auf Forderungen anzuwenden ist, die vom Teilnehmer nicht beanstandet wurden.

Bei den Forderungen gibt es zwei Varianten:
Die eher seltenere: Der Provider übernimmt für den Drittanbieter das Inkasso. Dann hat er meist keine Bauchschmerzen dabei, die Forderung bei Widerspruch wieder auszubuchen. Der Drittanbieter kann sich dann ja selbst an den Teilnehmer wenden.

Die häufigere: Der Provider hat die Forderung aufgekauft und sperrt sich deswegen. Dann genügt die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Provider und man muss sich auf keine Schnitzeljagd mehr einlassen. (§ 404 BGB)

Egal, welcher  Fall eingetreten ist: Der Teilnehmer muss sich auf keine investigative Schnitzeljagd einlassen. Wer eine Forderung hat, muss die auch schlüssig begründen können. Es fordert eigentlich immer nur der Provider und wie der im Innenverhältnis zum Drittanbieter steht, kann dem Teilnehmer egal sein.

Wenn ich mit meinem iPhone bei Apple einen Garantieanspruch geltend mache, kommen die ja auch nicht auf das schräge Brett, mich an den Zulieferer der defekten Komponente zu verweisen.

Was ich immer wieder toll finde: Es ist ein Abo.
Mehr erfährt man meistens gar nicht. Deswegen sollte man zusätzlich auf seinen Auskunftsanspruch pochen. (§ 45p TKG)
Hier ist neben der ladungsfähigen Anschrift (im Inland!) vor allem die Art der erbrachten Leistung wichtig und interessant.


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2015)

Bestrittenen Drittanbieterforderungen sind bei der Frage des Erreichens der o.g. Bagatellgrenze von 75,- gar nicht zu berücksichtigen:

§45 k Abs 2 TKG :
"Ebenso bleiben nicht titulierte bestrittene Forderungen Dritter im Sinne des § 45h Absatz 1 Satz 1 außer Betracht. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn diese Forderungen abgetreten worden sind."


----------



## opd (8 September 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Empfehlungen hier und anderswo sind:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> ...



Ja, die Empfehlungen habe ich ja als Leitfaden genommen.

Nun habe ich folgende Antwort auf mein Anschreiben, in dem ich wiederum erläutert habe, dass ich das strittige Geld wie angekündigt von der Rechnung abgezogen habe und eine Sperrung meines Anschlusses zur Durchsetzung dieser Forderung unzulässig ist, von der Telekom erhalten:

"um Ihnen etwas Unterstützung zu geben bei der Klärung
Ihres Anliegens erhalten Sie eine Einverständniserklärung
von mir - per Post.
Wenn Sie diese Unterschreiben und zurück schicken werden
wir bei dem Anbieter Log Files beauftragen in Ihrem Namen,
diese werden Sie dann direkt von dem Anbieter Post erhalten.
Wenn Sie lieber nicht Unterschreiben möchten fordern wir die
Log Files anonym an. Diese werden uns dann zugeschickt,
Sie erhalten dann von mir die Post."

Kann mir jemand erklären, was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## Hippo (8 September 2015)

Du sollst von dem Drittanbieter dann die Info kriegen wann Du Dich angemeldet haben sollst.
Da kannst zurückschreiben daß Dir der Drittanbieter nachweisen soll daß Du dich angemeldet haben sollt UND er die gesetzlichen Vorschriften (Button, Widerrufsbelehrung etc) eingehalten hat. Schätze spätestens da beißts dann aus...
Und den Telekomiker kannst fragen od die Telekom damit jetzt außen vor ist. Wenn nein muß die Telekom die Forderung nämlich begründen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 September 2015)

opd schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, was es damit auf sich hat?


Das ist Idiotentum für Fortgeschrittene. Die Telekomiker teilen Dir durch die Blume mit, dass sie in blindem Gottvertrauen ohne jede Prüfung und ohne das kleinste Misstrauen, Forderungen von Drittanbietern bei ihren Kunden in Rechnung stellen. Geld stinkt halt nicht.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2015)

Die "Story" klingt unglaubwürdig.

Wer verschaukelt wen, der Poster das Forum oder ein Mobilfunk-Mitarbeiter den Kunden?

Das Mobilfunkunternehmen setzt eine Forderung Dritter auf die Rechnung. Der Kunde darf Einwände vorbringen. Das Mobilfunkunternehmen muss für Forderungen Dritter kein Inkasso betreiben.

Wenn der Kunde widerspricht, ist es Sache des Dritten, seine Forderung weiter zu verfolgen.

Warum soll nun das Mobilfunkunternehmen dort, wo es in keinem Vertragsverhältnis steht, vermitteln und Rechtsfragen klären wollen?

Das haben die bisher penibel vermieden. Die Formulierungen hören sich schräg an. So äußern sich nicht Firmenmitarbeiter mit Gesprächsleitfäden.

Der Fordernde ist beweispflichtig, nicht der Kunde.


----------



## opd (8 September 2015)

Entschuldigung, aber soviel Langeweile, als das ich mir das ausdenken würde, habe ich nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 September 2015)

Ich halte das für gar nicht so ungewöhnlich. Die Orthografie ist zwar sehr kreativ, aber das passt in die Verhaltensweise der meisten Provider: Den Kunden so lange zu verwirren, bis er denkt, er habe den schwarzen Peter.

Du hast alles richtig gemacht und von Deiner Seite gibt es eigentlich keinen Handlungsbedarf mehr. Du hast (noch vor der Telekom) den Drittanbieteranteil geprüft, die Rechnung korrigiert und das auch mitgeteilt.

Ach ja: Die Mail stammt vom 26.08., sehe ich gerade. Hast Du die Einverständniserklärung erhalten? Mich würde interessieren, was da drin steht.


----------



## Hippo (8 September 2015)

opd schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber soviel Langeweile, als das ich mir das ausdenken würde, habe ich nun wirklich nicht!



Hast Du ´ne Ahnung was wir hier schon alles erlebt haben ...


----------



## opd (8 September 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ach ja: Die Mail stammt vom 26.08., sehe ich gerade. Hast Du die Einverständniserklärung erhalten? Mich würde interessieren, was da drin steht.



Nein, das oben ist eine andere Mail aus dem Verlauf des Kontakts. Das kam heute um 16 Uhr.
Ja, bin auch gespannt.  Wenn der Brief da ist, werde ich ihn mal einscannen und (geschwärzt) hier reinstellen.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2015)

Danke für die Klarstellung.

Dann bleibt die Unverständlichkeit bei den Leuten, die solche Mails schreiben.

Insbesondere bleibt der Sinn unklar.

Ich tippe dann auch, dass Verwirrung gestiftet werden soll. Erfahrungsgemäß führt die Beratung der Mitverdiener nicht dazu, dass Verbraucherinteressen gestärkt werden.

Man sollte nichts tun, wozu man gedrängt werden soll, höchstens das, was dem eigenen Interesse dient.

Wer fordert, ist nachweispflichtig. Ein Nichtkunde muss nichts beweisen.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2015)

http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Muss-man-die-strittigen-Rechnungsposten-bezahlen-1483428.html


> Niels Hafenrichter, Pressesprecher Telekom Deutschland : „Wir sperren keine Kunden, wenn uns die Beanstandung einzelner Rechnungsposten der Mobilfunkrechnung vorliegt. Kunden können im Mobilfunk die Abrechnung für Drittanbieter auch generell sperren lassen.“


----------



## opd (8 September 2015)

Schade, zu spät, sonst hätte ich der das Zitat auch um die Ohren gehauen.


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2015)

Spannend auch die Auffassung der Vodafon:



> Carmen Hillebrand, Pressesprecherin Consumer & Social Media von *Vodafone* : “Der Kunde hat einen Vertrag mit Vodafone. Aus diesem entstehen vertragliche Pflichten. Nutzt ein Kunde Vodafone als Abrechnungskanal für mobile Dienste - neben Telefonie und Daten - so muss er für diese Leistung zahlen. Behauptet der Kunde, eine Leistung nicht in Anspruch genommen zu haben und ist dies auch nachweisbar (durch den Kunden selbst und Einsichtnahme in Abrechnungs Log Files bei dem Anbieter des fraglichen Services und Vodafone interne Datenbanken), so wird die SIM-Karte des Kunden nicht gesperrt.* Bleibt der Nachweis einer Nichtnutzung jedoch aus*, respektive ist dieser nicht nachvollziehbar, so kann es im Einzelfall auch zu einer Sperrung kommen.“



Verstehe ich das richtig, man kündigt da in einer Presseerklärung an regelmäßig gegen §45 K TKG (Sperre)verstoßen zu wollen? Dort steht nämlich:


> Ebenso bleiben nicht titulierte bestrittene Forderungen Dritter im Sinne des § 45h Absatz 1 Satz 1 außer Betracht. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn diese Forderungen abgetreten worden sind.



Davon das der Verbraucher zur Vermeidung einer Sperre einen Nachweis einer Nichtnutzung erbringen muss steht da nix. Bestreiten der Drittanbieterforderung reicht, dann muss der Anbieter erstmal titulieren bevor er den Betrag bei einer Sperre berücksichtigen darf.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 September 2015)

Ich habe beim Lesen auch gestaunt. Aber der Beitrag ist von 2011. Zuletzt geändert wurde der § 45k TKG in 2012. Dem  Bundesgesetzblatt nach ist der von Dir zitierte Satz da auch eingeschoben worden.
Dreist ist aber ebenso, wie die Beweislast zu Lasten des Kunden auf den Kopf gestellt wird.

Bei Abofallen handelt es sich regelmäßig nicht um Verbindungsleistungen oder Verbindungsgentgelte. Eine Anscheinsvermutung zu Gunsten des Providers gab und gibt es nicht.


----------



## opd (11 September 2015)

Der angekündigte Brief der Telekom ist inzwischen eingetroffen:






"dass Sie ihr Anliegen [...]"

Ich habe kein Anliegen, ihr Spaßvögel. 
Werde das nicht unterschreiben, da ich keine Lust habe, zusätzlich auch noch vom Drittanbieter genervt zu werden. Können sie schön selbst sehen, wie sie diese "Nachweise" von denen erhalten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 September 2015)

Ja, das ist der Sack Reis in China.
Witzig ist, dass sie jetzt die Weitergabe Deiner personenbezogenen Daten per Einverständnis legitimieren wollen. Technisch gesehen, geben die beim WAP-Billing doch sowieso schon personenbeziehbare Daten weiter.

Hier ist ein sehr schönes Statement:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...weiss-was-zu-tun-ist.29303/page-2#post-296639


> DIMOCO ist ein internationaler Mobile Service Anbieter im Business-to-Business-Bereich. Als solcher stellen wir Unternehmen unsere Netzanbindungen zum Versand von elektronischen Nachrichten zur Verfügung. Wir haben daher so genannte Anbindungsverträge mit allen Mobilfunknetzbetreibern abgeschlossen. SMS/MMS mit den jeweiligen Inhalten werden somit nicht von uns sondern über unsere Anbindungen versandt. Diensteanbieter sind in allen Fällen unsere Businesskunden, die auch für den Dienst Verantwortung tragen. *Unsere Businesskunden bestimmen daher, an wen welche SMS/MMS gesandt wird und sind dabei verpflichtet, alle gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einzuhalten.* Insbesondere dürfen unsere Businesskunden daher an niemanden SMS/MMS senden, der dafür keine Zustimmung erteilte. DIMOCO ist lediglich Dienstleister für die Businesskunden. *Aufgrund der Verträge darf DIMOCO davon ausgehen, dass die Zustimmung zum Erhalt der SMS/MMS erteilt wurde.
> *
> _Mag. (FH) Margit Anglmaier
> Vice President PR & Marketing Manager
> DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH_


In der Gegendarstellung erweckt DIMOCO beim Leser den Eindruck, hier würde keinerlei Überprüfung des Geschäftsgebahrens der eigenen Businesskunden stattfinden, weil diese ja bereits vertraglich zugesichert hätten, sich an alle gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu halten.


----------



## dvill (17 September 2015)

Abos gleich im Doppelpack:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilf...-GameLand-und-Secure-Mobile/m-p/847038#M26930


> SMS1 von der Nummer 60660: "Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei Game Land zu 4,99 Euro pro Woche im Abonnement. Mehr Infos unter 0800 0000 557 http://de.mobile-info.cc"
> 
> SMS2 von der Nummer 6729: "Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 4,99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei GameLand ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick"





> Er ist Fachinformatiker und hat mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht aus Versehen auf irgendetwas geklickt, oder sich aus Versehen irgendwo angemeldet. Das einzige, was er zum Zeitpunkt der SMS getan hat, war CandyCrush zu spielen.


----------



## dvill (17 September 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Gameland ist kein Anbieter. Helfen kann, wie so oft, die Liste von Mobilcom-Debitel:
> 
> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="comcodes+1"+gameland
> 
> ...


COM CODES 1, INC. hat besonders viele Briefkastenweiterleitungen.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2015)

Ein weiteres Lehrbeispiel, dass Vodafone auf Wunsch zurückzahlt:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/DroidBoost-Abo/m-p/844479#M26758


> DroidBoost Abo





> Also in meinen Augen ist das Ansehen von Vodafon jetzt ein großes Stück in den Negativen bereich geraten.


Erst will ein Forentroll noch desinformieren, doch der Moderator passt auf.

Das gute Ende wenige Tage später:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/DroidBoost-Abo/m-p/847587#M26952


> Mir wurde zugesagt das ich mein Geld wieder erhalte.
> 
> Dafür vielen Dank.


----------



## dvill (23 September 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Das passt ja gut. 2 Briefkästen, 1 Service.
> 
> http://whois.domaintools.com/babound.com
> 
> ...


Die BA Bound / Super Fast Briefkastenklitsche hängt weitere Briefkästen auf:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/geld-einfach-vom-handy-abgezogen


> Ich habe am 11.09 und am 18.09 eine SMS bekommen. In der SMS steht E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Superior Mobile LLC berechnet. Das Geld wurde jedesmal direkt nach der SMS abgezogen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist und wie ich es wieder stoppen kann.


Mobilcom-Debitel kennt immerhin

https://www.google.com/search?q="superior+mobile+llc"+site:mobilcom-debitel.de&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


> Superior Mobile LLC. MGB (Superior Mobile LLC). Richmond Ave 5090. 77056. Houston. USA


Ganz zufällig befindet sich bei der Adresse ein UPS-Shop:

http://www.storehours24.com/store/HOUSTON-TX/The+UPS+Store-store-hours-725798K.html


> Address
> 5090 RICHMOND AVE
> HOUSTON TX, 77056 USA


Der Briefkasten könnte zu

http://www.bizapedia.com/de/SUPERIOR-MOBILE-LLC.html


> Company Name:  	SUPERIOR MOBILE, LLC
> File Number:  	5672479
> Filing State:  	Delaware (DE)
> Filing Status:  	Unknown
> ...


gehören. das passt zu den anderen. Domains werden wie gehabt anonymst registriert:

http://whois.domaintools.com/superiormobilellc.com


----------



## dvill (27 September 2015)

Die Irreführung mit dem Anbieter "Gameland" wirkt:

http://zddk.eu/groups/dubiose-sms/forum/topic/sms-abofalle-gameland/#post-15550


> Seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich (bin der Inhaber des GameLands Wunstorf)Emails und Anrufe von Leuten die einer Abofalle auf den Leim gegangen sind.





> Da den Opfern außer „Gameland“ fast nichts mitgeteilt wird, führt der Weg über Google dann zu dir.
> Du kannst versuchen, Dich an die Dimoco Germany GmbH zu wenden, aber die sind so schwer zu fassen, wie der Pudding an der Wand. Aus deren Sicht können die für gar nix was, sondern verdienen an dem schönen Geschäftsmodell mit Briefkästen im Ausland nur kräftig mit.


"Gameland" ist aktuell sehr aktiv:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/habe-heute-sms-bekommen-die-komisch-ist


> Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei Gameland zu 4.99 Euro pro Woche im Abonnement.


http://www.unionforum.de/index.php/...al-ne-doofe-Frage/?postID=1279701#post1279701


> bin heute über handy im forum gewesen und wurde dann auf einmal auf eine andere seite weitergeleitet. habe den vorgang sofort abgebrochen. bekam dann zwei sms, in der einen stand, danke für die anmeldung bei gameland zu 4,99 € / woche :dash im abonnement und die zweite sms erklärte mir: ihre bezahlung von 4,99 € für ihr abo bei gameland ist erfolgt


"Gameland" (auch "Game Land") löst sich gemäß Mobilcom-Debitel auf zu "ComCodes 1", auch mal "Com Codes 1" geschrieben:

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=gameland+site:mobilcom-debitel.de


> GameLand (ComCodes 1, Inc.) 2020 Howell Mill Rd Suite D-212. 30318. Atlanta. USA. 0800 0000 557 [email protected]





dvill schrieb:


> Der 1. Datensatz ist auch falsch. Gameland ist kein Anbieter. Helfen kann, wie so oft, die Liste von Mobilcom-Debitel:
> 
> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q="comcodes+1"+gameland
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (28 September 2015)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/ABO-Falle/td-p/849772


> Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei EDF zu 4,99 Euro pro Woche im Abonnement.


"EDF" ist als Information absichtlich zu wenig, um den Anbieter zu finden. Laut Mobilcom-Debitel

https://www.google.com/search?q=edf+site:mobilcom-debitel.de&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


> EDF Communications, LLC. Glammob (EDF Communications LLC). Sunset Boulevard 8730. 90069. West Hollywood (USA)



könnte "EDF Communications LLC" richtig sein. Dazu gehören die Projekte

Droidboost und Glammob.

Diese Namen sind im Internet und hier im Forum bestens bekannt, z.B. auch

https://www.facebook.com/thomas.treder.9/activity/696916773727641
https://de-de.facebook.com/neubauerlaw/posts/980275918672177

Man findet über die Firma die Daten

http://www.bizapedia.com/ca/EDF-COMMUNICATIONS-LLC.html


> Company Name:  	EDF COMMUNICATIONS LLC
> File Number:  	201415710032
> Filing State:  	California (CA)
> Filing Status:  	Active
> Filing Date:  	June 5, 2014





> 8730 W Sunset Blvd Ph 750
> West Hollywood, CA 90069


https://whois.domaintools.com/edf-communications.com

Die Domain ist anonymst registriert, die Homepage hilft deutschen Verbrauchern nicht.

Diese Informationen zu EDF Communications LLC ähneln völlig denen zu BA Bound LLC, Super Fast Mobile LLC und Superior LLC, wie sie hier bereits dokumentiert sind.

Die Verwendung von mehrfachen Projektnamen sowie verkürzten Firmennamen dient der Verwirrung deutscher Verbraucher und hindert sie, gesetzlich zustehende Rechte wahrzunehmen.

Wer seine Rechte wahren will, informiert sich hier:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## opd (29 September 2015)

Das Thema hat sich leider noch immer nicht für mich erledigt. Nun kam folgende Post von der Telekom:






Dieses Schreiben von dimoco haben sie beigefügt.






Ich habe dieses Abo wie erläutert NICHT abgeschlossen und die angegebene Seite nie besucht.
Wie soll ich nun am Besten verfahren? Was wird passieren, wenn ich die Mahnung der Telekom einfach weiterhin ignoriere? Irgendwie müssen sie das ja konkret beweisen; einfach behaupten, dass diese "Dokumentation" vorliegt, kann ja jeder.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2015)

Schnitzeljagd für Blöde:
Der windige Transaction-Hub-Betreiber war es nicht, weiß aber komischer Weise genau Bescheid was passiert ist. Die Telekom war es auch nicht, weiß aber:


> Aus diesem geht hervor, dass der Dienst mit Ihrem Mobilfunk-Anschluss genutzt und damit auch zu Recht berechnet wurde.


Aus diesem Schreiben geht vor allem hervor, dass die DIMOCO auch nicht der "Anbieter" ist. 

Die Behauptung ist natürlich Müll und die typische Schutzbehauptung bei Abofallen. Verträge (und Zahlungsansprüche) entstehen nicht automatisch durch Aufruf und/oder Nutzung einer Webseite, sondern erst dann wenn alle Beteiligten sich darüber einig sind.

Das Schreiben der Dimoco ist ein Beleg, dass im Rahmen des aktuellen Fernabsatzrechts eben kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Es ist ein unverbindliches Informationsschreiben, dem für einen Zahlungsanspruch keinerlei Beweiswert beizumessen ist. Die fordern ja auch gar nicht, sondern die Telekom.

Ansprechpartner ist daher nach wie vor die Telekom und deren Verhältnis zu irgendwelchen windigen Anbietern im Hintergrund (den Urheber der Abofalle kennst Du ja immer noch nicht), die zwar für nichts etwas können wollen, aber dennoch erstaunlich gut über den Vorgang informiert sein wollen, kann Dir egal sein.

Eine "Dokumentation" enthält das DIMOCO-Schreiben entsprechend auch nicht, sondern lediglich heiße Luft.

Eine Dokumentation erhältst Du nach §§ 45i Nr. 1 TKG vom Anbieter, der das Verbindungsaufkommen in Rechnung gestellt hat. Wer ist das? Die Telekom...

Diese technische Prüfung muss Dich in die Lage versetzen, folgendes nachzuvollziehen:


> Dem Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten obliegt der Nachweis, dass er den Telekommunikationsdienst oder den Zugang zum Telekommunikationsnetz bis zu dem Übergabepunkt, an dem dem Teilnehmer der Netzzugang bereitgestellt wird, technisch fehlerfrei erbracht hat.


Geht das mit der heißen Luft der Dimoco? Nein...

Jetzt wird es blöd, weil man hier zu dem Schluss kommen könnte, dass es sich gar nicht um Verbindungsleistungen handelt. Im Umkehrschluss müsste man dann aber auch feststellen, dass hier ganz klassisch die gesetzlichen Vorgaben des Fernabsatzrechts greifen. Die werden regelmäßig komplett ignoriert. Sonst würde man nicht auf die typische Abofallen-Schutzbehauptung zurück greifen: Es wurde etwas genutzt und deswegen wird zu Recht jede Woche oder jeden Monat immer wieder neu berechnet.

Wann, wo und wie sind denn wiederkehrende Zahlungen Inhalt des behaupteten Vertrags geworden? Eine von vielen Fragen, die man stellen sollte und für die der Anbieter die Beweislast hat.

Nach den Regelungen des TKG darf die Telekom Deinen Anschluss nicht sperren.

Die Telekom hat übrigens für die Forderungen von Drittanbietern tatsächlich eine Inkasso-Erlaubnis. DIMOCO ist als Zahlungsdienstleister lediglich ein Glied zwischen Deinem abrechnenden Mobilfunkprovider und dem Drittanbieter im Hintergrund. Eine Genehmigung der BaFin hat DIMOCO dafür nicht und benötigt sie nach eigener Argumentation auch gar nicht, weil sie vorgeben keinen erlaubnispflichtigen Zahlungsdienst im Sinne des ZAG zu betreiben. Ob das tatsächlich der Wahrheit entspricht, darüber kann die BaFin sicherlich aufklären

Und wenn die Telekom weiter der Meinung ist, dass die Forderung zu Recht besteht, kann sie ja ein Verfahren gegen Dich einleiten und den Anspruch endlich mal begründen. Das könnte dann Rechtssicherheit schaffen und die schöne Option, Mobilfunkkunden über deren Rechnung beinahe nach Belieben in die Tasche zu greifen, zum Teufel jagen.

Insofern wird die Position mit ein bisschen weiter Streiten ziemlich sicher ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht ausgebucht werden...

Der Briefkasten im Hintergrund, der die angegebene Seite betreibt, macht übrigens folgendes: Der verlinkt auf eine Seite einer FunDorado GmbH. Es lohnt sich, deren AGB zu sichern und mit dem Schreiben der DIMOCO mal bei denen zu widerrufen.

Das "neue" Widerrufsrecht gilt seit dem 13.06.2014, letzter Stand der AGB ist der 28.04.2014. Widerrufsbelehrung oder einen Hinweis darauf gibt es in den AGB nicht...


----------



## bernhard (29 September 2015)

http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/dienstleistungen/telekommunikation/wapabo.htm


> Die Anbieter behaupten, auf diese Art und Weise wäre ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden. Der Kostenhinweis erfolgt in der Regel sehr versteckt und somit kaum erkennbar.
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann zwar ein wirksamer Vertrag über das Smartphone geschlossen werden. Da es in diesen Fällen aber an einem ausreichend klar erkennbaren Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht fehlt, kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.


----------



## Teleton (29 September 2015)

Wieder mal ein schöner Beleg für den Mach-keinen-Scheiß-Anscheinsbeweis.
Der liebe Plattformbetreiber regelt in seinen Verträgen mit den Anbietern in Weitfortistan, dass man sich gefälligst an die gesetzlichen Regeln halte und keinen Schindluder mit den Kunden treibe. Das wird dann ganz feste versprochen was der Plattformbetreiber dann glauben darf und muss. Dem Netzbetreiber wird dann mitgeteilt der Anbieter habe auf Ehre versprochen alles sei mit Rechten Dingen zugegangen, was dieser natürlich glaubt. Und schon ist der Beweis erbracht. 

Bleibt die Frage:Warum soll die Telekom berechtigt sein fremder Leute Geld zu fordern?
Rechtlich geht das nur über eine Abtretung.Komischerweise wird die nie vorgelegt trotz Par. 410 BGB.


----------



## jupp11 (29 September 2015)

Eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung sprich Prozess hat es IMHO noch nie gegeben, was für die Annahme  spricht, dass es sich um völlig leere Drohungen aller Beteiligten der Abzockergilde handelt.


----------



## dvill (29 September 2015)

Welch absurdes Kasperle-Theater. Im Kino kommt die Vorführung von so einem Schurkenstück teurer.

Der Rechnungssteller ist per Gesetz verpflichtet, mindestens eine zustellfähige Anschrift des Fordernden im Inland sowie seine Identität zu nennen. Der Telefonanbieter handelt gesetzwidrig.

Er nennt tatsächlich einen technischen Dienstleister für was auch immer. Dieser steht in keiner vertraglichen Beziehung zum Verbraucher und ist auch nicht zur Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten berechtigt.

Interessant ist das Verhalten der genannten Webadresse. Von einem PC mit Internetanschluss erfolgt direkt eine Weiterleitung zu anderen Angeboten von anderen Anbietern. Ich halte das für klar rechtswidrig, den Verbraucher in dieser Angelegenheit dermaßen zu verarschen. Dass die Telekom mit solchen Partnern Geld verdienen will, macht mich fassungslos.

In einem virtuellen Android-System mit nur einfachem DSL-Zugang kann ein WAP-Überfall nicht stattfinden. Statt dessen kommt eine Aufforderung, eine Handynummer einzutippen. Eine Preisinformation taucht bis zu diesem Punkt nicht auf (Siehe Film, das zip-Archiv enthält ein Video im Format "webm". Es läuft u.a. mit VLC oder Firefox.).

Bemerkenswert ist die Sonderrolle von O2-Kunden. Die bekommen tatsächlich an der gleichen Stelle eine lesbare Preisinformation zu sehen. Was begründet diese Sonderrolle? Was ist mit Kunden der anderen Anbieter?

Ich frage mich seit langem, warum Anbieter von Minderwertsdiensten soviel Wert auf die Verschleierung der Identität legen und oft hinter Briefkastenfirmen mit vorgeschalteten mehrfachen Postweiterleitungen agieren.

Das kennt man sonst noch vom Drogen-, Organ- oder Waffenhandel. Die Drahtzieher werden schon genau wissen, warum.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2015)

Hütchenspielerei...

Was interessiert das Opfer irgendwelche abstrusen Ansichten eines Zahlungsdienstleisters ohne Genehmigung der BaFin?

Der Zahlungsdienstleister bestätigt ja selbst, dass er keinen Vertrag mit den Geschädigten hat.

Da wird es halt völlig bescheuert: Die Telekom erklärt den Geschädigten, dass sie Kontakt mit dem Drittanbieter aufnehmen will und kommt dann mit einer Erklärung der Putze um die Ecke. Blöder geht´s fast nimmer...


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2015)

Frage: BaFin?? was ist denn *BaFin* genau? ein *Ba*dender Lappen aus *Fin*nland?
Antwort: BaFin*= Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht
*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2015)

Teleton schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage:Warum soll die Telekom berechtigt sein fremder Leute Geld zu fordern?
> Rechtlich geht das nur über eine Abtretung.Komischerweise wird die nie vorgelegt trotz Par. 410 BGB.


Das geht ja noch weiter. Was für eine Rolle spielt der Zahlungsdienstleister DIMOCO bei diesem Spiel? Selbst, wenn die Telekom eine Abtretungserklärung der DIMOCO vorlegt, muss man sich in der Kette weiterhangeln: Wie sind die denn in den Besitz der Forderung gelangt?

Mit denen hat der Geschädigte ja selbst nach deren Argumentation gar keinen Vertrag geschlossen, weil "Diensteanbieter sind in allen Fällen die Businesskunden, die auch für den Dienst die Verantwortung tragen."

Ausweislich des Impressums der Webseite, die man opd genannt hat, handelt es sich um einen belgischen Briefkasten, Goldkiwi Media S.A. - Eine telefonische Hotline wird da auch genannt: Das ist eine Düsseldorfer Nummer, die komischerweise der Net Mobile AG gehört. Klickt man auf der Seite auf Abo Verwaltung, landet man auch nicht beim Zahlungsdienstleister DIMOCO. Sondern eben bei der Net Mobile AG.

Die AGB des belgischen Briefkastens sind sehr ergiebig.

In § 4 ist der Vertragsschluss beschrieben:


> Die Bestellung eines Abos erfolgt durch Übersendung des dem Abo zugeordneten Keywords per SMS an die von GOLDWiki Media SA hierzu angegebene Kurzwahl-Nummer. Der Kunde erhält daraufhin eine Aufforderung, die Abo-Bestellung per SMS zu bestätigen. Dies geschieht durch Rücksendung einer SMS mit dem in der Aufforderung angegebenen Text (z.B. "JA" oder "START") an die Kurzwahl-Nummer. Mit Eingang dieser Antwort-SMS des Kunden beginnt die Laufzeit des angeforderten Abos.



Das weicht doch enorm von dem ab, was die DIMOCO in ihrem Schreiben dazu ausführt.

Die DIMOCO hat für ihre Tätigkeit als Zahlungsdienstleister keine Genehmigung der BaFin. Nach eigener Argumentation benötigen sie das auch nicht, weil sie vorgeben, keinen erlaubnispflichtigen Zahlungsdienst im Sinne des ZAG zu betreiben. Ob das tatsächlich stimmt, kann man bestimmt bei der BaFin erfragen.

Man beachte auch den letzten Satz:


> Das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Kunden und der GOLDkiwi Media SA bestimmt sich nach belgischem Recht.



Ein Widerrufsrecht wird zwar rudimentär erwähnt, aber insgesamt genügen weder die Seite noch die AGB den Informationspflichten und den Erfordernissen deutschen Rechts. Das, worüber ich nicht informiere, kann auch kein Vertragsinhalt werden und ohne essentialia negotii kommt nach deutschem Recht auch kein Vertrag zustande.

Dann kann die Telekom ja beruhigt die Forderung ausbuchen.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2015)

BaFin, Dimoco, GOLDkiwi u.s.w., alles interessante Begriffe. Nur, GOLDkiwi ist ja erwiesener Maßen sehr eng mit der Düsseldorfer Net-M verquickt, zumindest war das mal so. Dimoco hat doch seinen Sitz in Österreich und somit (auch wenn am deutschen Markt tätig) dürfte der Arm der BaFin dort nicht hinreichen. Außerdem, die schrieben zwar was von "Zahlungsdienstleister" aber sind sie das auch wirklich?

Meine Zweifel ziehe ich aus einem parallelen Fall, bei dem Kollege Rüdiger mal PayPal bei der BaFin angeschwärzt hatte und sich letztlich eine blutige Nase wegen unzulässiger Auslandsermittlungen dabei holte: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Die BaFin ist in Sachen PayPal nicht zuständig, leitet aber meine Anfragen und Hinweise weiter an die CSSF in Luxemburg.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 September 2015)

Schau mal in den Briefkopf von opds Schreiben, wer ihm da von wo geschrieben hat.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2015)

http://stellenanzeige.monster.de/He...falen-DE-146013533.aspx?mescoid=4100666001001


> GOLDkiwi Media S.A.. GOLDkiwi Media is a 100% subsidiary of net mobile AG


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Briefkopf von opds Schreiben, wer ihm da von wo geschrieben hat.


Okay, Düsseldorf und anscheinend nimmer Jena. Da die Düsseldorfer Behörden anscheinend schon mit der Net-M überfordert sind, scheint das dort ein guter Ort für eine Kooperation mit den Österreichern zu sein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 September 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Okay, Düsseldorf und anscheinend nimmer Jena. Da die Düsseldorfer Behörden anscheinend schon mit der Net-M überfordert sind, scheint das dort ein guter Ort für eine Kooperation mit den Österreichern zu sein.


Schau doch noch mal hin.


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2015)

Gameland ist aktuell sehr aktiv (siehe oben) und muss ein besonders gefährliches Geschäft betreiben, weil die Tarnung besonders ausgeprägt ist. Was ist an Spielen für Kinder so gefährlich?

Es gibt tatsächlich eine anonymst über Panama registrierte Angebotsseite (siehe Bild):

http://whois.domaintools.com/gamelandapp.com

Auch im Google Playstore ist eine App zu finden (siehe Bild). Wenn man diese installiert, wird man unter anderem auf die oben genannte Angebotsseite weitergeleitet.

In einem virtuellen Android, das *leider* keine direkten WAP-Überfälle zulässt, kommt ein Abfragefenster für die Handynummer (siehe Bild).

In der normalen Größe ist nur "Gib hier deine Handynummer ein," und "WEITER" lesbar. In vierfacher Größe der Hardcopy erkenne ich noch

"Produkt $product_desc"
"Preis 4,99 EUR / 1 Woche"
"Anbieter ComCodes1"
"-missing-"

Hinweise auf ein Abo oder wiederholte Zahlungen gibt es nicht.

Die Informationen lassen nicht erkennen, wer der Anbieter ist, worin das Angebot besteht, wie das Widerrufsrecht wahrzunehmen ist usw. usf..


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> In der normalen Größe ist nur "Gib hier deine Handynummer ein," und "WEITER" lesbar. In vierfacher Größe der Hardcopy erkenne ich noch
> 
> "Produkt $product_desc"
> "Preis 4,99 EUR / 1 Woche"
> ...



Also @dvill ...
Du kannst doch den armen Anbieter nicht für Deine schlechten Augen verantwortlich machen...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe gerade das Problem nicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...weiss-was-zu-tun-ist.29303/page-2#post-296639



> ...*Unsere Businesskunden bestimmen daher, an wen welche SMS/MMS gesandt wird und sind dabei verpflichtet, alle gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einzuhalten.*
> ...
> *Aufgrund der Verträge darf DIMOCO davon ausgehen, dass die Zustimmung zum Erhalt der SMS/MMS erteilt wurde.*



Der hoch-anonyme Briefkasten hat dem Transaction-Hub-Betreiber ganz feste versprochen, dass das alles nach den gesetzlichen Regelungen läuft.


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2015)

Natürlich werden die gesetzlichen Regelungen eingehalten.

Es ist nur die Frage, welches Gesetz.

Das von PANAMA, des wilden Westens, nach Gutsherrenart, oder ...


----------



## opd (1 Oktober 2015)

Hab die Faxen dicke und der Telekom nun geschrieben, dass sie mich doch bitte verklagen sollen, wenn sie meinem, im Recht zu sein.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2015)

Die Frage nach dem Grundgesetz der Telekommunikationsbranche kann man auch direkt beantworten:

Erlaubt ist ALLES, was die Gewinne maximiert.

Ein Insider formuliert das viel verständlicher so:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-6#post-369173


> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"


Also: Schaffen von Möglichkeiten, dann Ausnutzen dieser Möglichkeiten.

Manchmal sind die Rollen verteilt für das Schaffen und für das Ausnutzen.

Wenn man bei den anonymst betriebenen Briefkastenfirmen jedenfalls als betroffener Verbraucher nicht wissen kann, wer dahinter steckt, muss man aber nicht unbedingt einen unbekannte Dritten vermuten. Hinter den Briefkastenfirmen verbergen sich oft auch bekannte Gesichter, die ihre Möglichkeiten erweitern wollen.

Der Insider kennt sich voll aus:

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/44806132-FIRST-MOBILE-AFFILIATE-s-r-o/vizualizacia/


----------



## opd (2 Oktober 2015)

Die Antwort der Telekom:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXXXXX,
unsere bisherigen Antworten konnten Sie nicht überzeugen. Das tut uns sehr leid.
Wir haben uns alles noch einmal genau angesehen.
Sie sind uns wichtig. Und wir nehmen Ihre Einwände ernst. Daher prüfen wir auch sehr sorgfältig und genau. 
Allerdings sind wir wieder zum selben Ergebnis gekommen: 
Zu diesem Thema gibt es leider nichts Neues zu sagen. 
Es ist uns bewusst, dass Sie aus einem anderen Blickwinkel auf die Dinge schauen. Dennoch können wir Ihnen leider keine neue Auskunft mehr zu diesem Anliegen geben. 

Freundliche Grüße
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Kundenservice"

Da kann man echt nur lachen. Ja, anderer Blickwinkel - meiner ist der geltenden Rechts.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Oktober 2015)

Ich kann Dich jetzt auch nicht verstehen.

Die Telekom glaubt dem windigen Transaction-Hub-Betreiber im Hintergrund und der hat doch auch der Telekom geschrieben, dass er seinem Business-Kunden glauben darf. Wieso belastest Du denn diese wunderbare Beziehung unnötig, indem Du Deinem Mobilfunkbetreiber nicht glaubst? Schäm Dich...



opd schrieb:


> Daher prüfen wir auch sehr sorgfältig und genau.
> Allerdings sind wir wieder zum selben Ergebnis gekommen:


Prüfen müssen die ja tatsächlich, allerdings müssen die ein Verfahren anwenden, dass der Veröffentlichung der Bundesnetzagentur nach zur Durchführung der technischen Prüfung geeignet ist und Du musst daraus nachvollziehen können, das der Telekommunikationsdienst oder der Zugang zum Telekommunikationsnetz bis zu dem Übergabepunkt, an dem Dir der Netzzugang bereitgestellt wird, fehlerfrei erbracht wurde.

Glaubensbekenntnisse von irgendwelchen Zahlungsdienstleistern im Hintergrund gehören da sicherlich nicht zu.

Fordere das Prüfprotokoll einfach mal an.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Oktober 2015)

Hmmm...
Wenn ich jetzt an deiner Stelle wäre, 
Würde ich mit dem Ärgern anfangen.
Aber nicht mich sondern die andere Seite.
Mein Anwalt hätte nun einen Anruf bekommen, mit dem Auftrag einer negativen Feststellungklage.
Leider ziehen die dann immer sofort die Forderung aus Kulanz zurück, damit das ja keine verwertbaren Urteile gibt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Oktober 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt hätte nun einen Anruf bekommen, mit dem Auftrag einer negativen Feststellungklage.
> Leider ziehen die dann immer sofort die Forderung aus Kulanz zurück, damit das ja keine verwertbaren Urteile gibt.


Den Regelungen des TKG nach ist der Verbraucher inzwischen so gut gestellt, dass das gar keinen Sinn mehr macht. Er beanstandet die Rechnungsposition und der Mobilfunkanbieter hat die Beweislast.

Einen Beweis des ersten Anscheins gibt es hier nicht und eine Anschlusssperre gestattet der Gesetzgeber auch nicht mehr. Insofern kann man sich da zurücklehnen und den Anbieter mal machen lassen.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74904-1232111-abofalle-aufpassen.html#post406418


> Bei Base [w] wurde mir gesagt das dieser Betrag von 6,99€ gleich 3 mal eingezogen wurde und es sich um ein Abo handelt...
> Der Kundenservice konnte mir aber keine Ladungsfähige Adresse des Unternehmens nennen sondern nur eine Email Adresse und ihre Hotline. Dies fand ich natürlich sehr interessant. Auf die Frage wie Base [w] und Xillaxmob denn unter solchen Umständen eine Geschäftsbeziehung pflegen könne wusste er keine Antwort.


https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Xillaxmob+site:mobilcom-debitel.de


> PompUp (Xillaxmob SRL). Via Montepellegrino 163. 90142. Palermo. Italien. 0800 0000 557 [email protected]


----------



## opd (10 Oktober 2015)

Die Telekom hat eingelenkt!
In meiner letzten Email habe ich mich hart an der Grenze zum Tatbestand der Beleidigung bewegt und den Herren geschrieben, dass sie mich doch bitte endlich verklagen sollen, wenn sie sich des Rechnungsposten so sicher sind. Und das ich andernfalls SIE verklagen werde, wenn sie mich nicht endlich in Ruhe lassen.

--> aktuelle Rechnung: Die 35 € Abogebühren kommentarlos gutgeschrieben. Dabei habe ich die ja nie gezahlt. 

Und dazu ein Schreiben, dass mein Vertrag auslaufen würde und ich ihn doch bitte verlängern soll. Das werde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen und da mal anrufen und ihnen erklären, dass sie in meinem ganzen Leben keinen Euro mehr von mir erhalten werden.


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2015)

Warum mühsam Briefkastenverschleierungen konstruieren? Man kann für "Anbieter" einfach irgendeinen Müll schreiben:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Rechnung/Abofalle/td-p/854276


> Händler:          DIMOCO Germany GmbH
> Anbieter:         VideoMobile
> Hotline:           0800-511 6111
> EMail:             [email protected]


Was soll das sein: VideoMobile? Der Verbraucher kann mit dieser Information nichts anfangen. Soll das eine Firma, ein Briefkasten, ein "Projekt" oder ein Märchen aus 1001 Nacht sein?

Weiter hilft vielleicht die Suche nach der Mailadresse:

https://www.google.com/search?q="[email protected]"&start=0&filter=0

Laut Google verbindet sich die Mailadresse wahlweise mit der Anbieterbezeichnung 
Enixxa, HDFlatrate, MobilebizzAustria, Digitalpayment_Wap, Lisox, Videocontent, MobilFlirt_Marvelo oder VideoMobile.

Diese Bühnenzauber funktioniert einfach so, ohne Briefkastenanschriften usw.. Als Anbieter wird einfach irgendein Müll geschrieben.

Warum das?

Die Praxis ist jedenfalls rechtswidrig, weil ein Verbraucher einen gesetzlichen Anspruch hat, seinen angeblichen Vertragspartner mit seiner ladungsfähigen Anschrift zu erfahren. Nur so kann er seine Rechte wahren.

Einigermaßen nachvollziehbar ist die Verwendung der Mailadresse auf der Seite

http://teaminternetmedia.com/MOBILE/DEU/deumobile/withdrawalForm.txt


> Team Internet Media
> Celsiusweg 32-58
> 5928 Venlo
> The Netherlands
> ...


Da passt auch die 0800-Nummer.

Warum also die Verschleierungen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Oktober 2015)

Je umfangreicher die Desinformation, desto lustiger die Schnitzeljagd.

Aber weil das sicher nur ein Einzelfall und ein Versehen ist, steht das hier im Impressum des Service Centers für Geschädigten:



> DIMOCO ist einer der führenden Infrastruktur-Anbieter, über die mobiles Bezahlen abgewickelt wird. Als Vertragspartner der Mobilfunkbetreiber kann es daher vorkommen, dass in Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung Ihnen DIMOCO als technischer Partner genannt wird anstelle des Namens der Firma, die tatsächlich den Dienst anbietet. Für den Dienst selbst sowie dessen Abrechnung ist der jeweilige Diensteanbieter zuständig; nur dieser kann Ihnen daher weiterhelfen.



Tja, und wo erfährt man jetzt, wer da Geld haben möchte?


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2015)

Diese Praxis steht meiner Meinung nach im Widerspruch zur Rechtslage.

Zunächst einmal braucht es einen wirksamen Vertragsschluss. Hierbei gilt die Buttonlösung.

Der Verbraucher hat dann ein Widerrufsrecht. Wenn er widerruft, muss er nicht zahlten.

Bei diesem Abziehermodell ist sofort das Geld wech. Beim Widerruf kommt es nicht auf dem gleichen Wege zurück, wie er es verloren hat.

Wenn er wirksam widerrufen will, benötigt er Kontaktdaten, die ihm absichtlich vorenthalten werden.

Das ist eine gesetzwidrige Sauerei.


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2015)

Rechtlich ist das für den Kunden eigentlich nicht so schwierig. 
Durch die Abtretung und den Ankauf der Forderung ist der Netzbetreiber in die Position des Anbieters eingetreten (vgl §404 BGB).
Einziger Ansprechpartner für eine Rückabwicklung ist der Netzbetreiber, er muss ggf auf Rückzahlung verklagt werden.
An ihn kann man auch den Widerruf richten da alle Einwendungen auch gegenüber ihm greifen.
Selbst wenn es gar keinen Vertrag gäbe ist der Netzbetreiber richtiger Klagegegner, er hat dann ohne rechtlichen Grund das Geld und ist dann nach §812 BGB ungerechtfertigt bereichert.

Die Sauerei ist es den Verbraucher darüber zu täuschen wer sein Ansprechpartner ist (nämlich immer der Netzbetreiber). Der Netzbetreiber ist der einzige der das Geld fordert. Die Drittanbieter und "technischen Netzdienstleister" wollen kein Geld, die haben schon Vorkasse vom Netzbetreiber beim Aufkauf der Forderung erhalten.

Der Auskunftsanspruch nach §45p TKG "welchen Drittanbieter haben wir denn da" richtet sich sowohl gegen den Netzbetreiber als auch den technischen Netzdienstleister.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2015)

Verbraucher können sich auch selbst helfen. Hier ist ein Beispiel:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/58138-1232111-nr-zieht-geld-ab-8.html#post406736


> Auf der Webseite "www.dndadventure.com" klickte ich einen Link an, der scheinbar zu einem Archiv mit Textabenteuern für sogenannte Pen and Paper Rollenspiele führen sollte;zu finden unter der Rubrik DMs / Adventures / Adventures by other authors -> the rpg archive (huge)
> 
> Darauf folgend habe ich in der Adresszeile meines Browsers gesehen, dass in rasend schneller Abfolge diverse Seiten aufgerufen wurden und ich anscheinend immer weitergeleitet werde.





> Um 7:43 Uhr bekam ich dann eine SMS, in der mir von E-Plus mitgeteilt wurde, dass mir soeben €4,99 für die Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von "Secure Mobile Ltd."****** berechnet wurden.





> Am heutigen Tag habe ich außerdem nochmals die Hotline meines Providers angerufen und den armen Tropf am anderen Ende nach einem 15-minütigen Gespräch davon überzeugen können, dass es einfacher ist mir eine Gutschrift über den bereits (zu unrecht!) in Rechnung gestellten Betrag in Höhe von € 4,99 zu gewähren. Allerdings auch nur, weil ich mich vorab über meine Rechte informiert habe und dem Service-Mitarbeiter die Schrittigkeit bis hin zur Strafanzeige und fristlosen Kündigung meines Vertrages erläutert habe, sollte er den strittigen Betrag nicht von der Rechnung entfernen.


So ist das richtig. Man darf sich nicht fügen.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2015)

Schön, auch Aldi-Talk zahlt zurück:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/58138-1232111-nr-zieht-geld-ab-5.html#post405439


> habe nun auch eine solche SMS bekommen ... 4.99€ für einen Premium Dienst von Secure Mobile LtD. . Die Drittanbietersperre habe ich gleich nach der SMS aktiviert (Ja, zu spät ). Das ich nun das Geld zurückerhalte ist nebensächlich. Habe ich nun noch weiteres zu befürchten? Es handelt sich um einen PrepaidTarif von Aldi-Talk.





> Secure Mobile Ltd.
> Mobigames (Secure Mobile Ltd.)
> Tenancy 10, Marina House 10
> Mahe Eden Island
> Seychellen


----------



## Daniel800 (26 Oktober 2015)

Knoppenpoppig schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand mit der DIMOCO-Firma in Verbindung gesetzt?
> Ich kann derweil nur jedem raten, lasst euch den Zugriff von Drittanbietern sperren (Durch einen Anruf beim jeweiligen Mobilfunkanbieter) und ändert die Zahlungsart auf Überweisung (Ich Depp hab's natürlich bisher nicht gemacht )
> 
> Gruß
> Benny



Man kann doch kein Handyvertrag auf Überweisung abschließen? oder?
ich habe eine Callya Karte und mir sind 4,99 abgebucht wurden, weiss nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.
Habe gerade das Zahlen für Abos sperren lassen und unter 0800 000 0557 den Abo gekündigt. hat mivh auch geld gekostet.
Ich habe gar nichts abgeschlossen und auch auf kein Link geklickt von wo kommt sowas, ich bin auch nicht benachrichtigt wurden, dass meine Rechnung von einem Drittanbieter abgerechnet wird.
Was mache ich jetzt nur?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2015)

CallYa = Prepaid
Einen Vertrag kannst Du klar von Abbuchung auf Überweisung umstellen.
Und die 4,99 buchst Du als Lehrgeld ab. Die Nerven darum selbst zu raufen trau ich Dir nicht zu und einen Anwalt wirst Du dafür nicht finden.
Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und feddisch. Dann hast Du wenigstens zukünftig einen Schutz vor ungerechtfertigten Rechnungspositionen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Oktober 2015)

Auch bei Prepaid macht es Sinn, sich mit dem Provider in Verbindung zu setzen. Stellt der sich bockig, ist es allerdings schwierig.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilf...-GameLand-und-Secure-Mobile/m-p/842288#M26614
> 
> Wie kann Vodafone Geld einziehen für Unbekannte?
> 
> ...


Bisher buchte man unter "Gameland", nun kommt "ComCodes 1 Inc.".

Hier:


Sumpfhexe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das hier überhaupt noch jemand liest, aber mein Vater bekommt momentan immer wieder eine SMS mit dem Text: "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von ComCodes 1 Inc. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter."


Und hier: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/geldabzug-auf-handy-von-bestimmtem-dienst-der-nie-genutzt-wurde


> "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben (bestimmten Betrag) EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von ComCodes 1 Inc.  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter."


Dabei hat der Briefkasten schon so viele Weiterletungen in Amerika.


----------



## Skip2mylou (30 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgende Antwort nach meiner Beanstandung von Mobilcom Debitel bekommen:

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

ich beziehe mich auf das oben genannte Schreiben und teile Ihnen mit, dass ich weiterhin um Begleichung unserer Rechnung bitte.

Die Berechnung der Forderungen erfolgte nach den Maßgaben des Mobilfunkvertrages, insbesondere nach den mit Vertragsschluss anerkannten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB). Nach unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sind wir berechtigt auch Leistungen anderer Anbieter abzurechnen.

Werden Zusatzleistungen durch einen anderen Anbieter erbracht, entsteht ein unmittelbares Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Kunden und dem jeweiligen Anbieter und nicht mit der mobilcom-debitel GmbH. Reklamationen bezüglich des Vertragsverhältnisses sind daher direkt an den Drittanbieter zu richten.

Die Leistung der mobilcom-debitel GmbH beschränkt sich lediglich auf die Bereitstellung des technischen Zugangs zum anderen Anbieter und der Abrechnung der in Anspruch genommenen Leistungen des Drittanbieters über die Mobilfunkrechnung. Damit haben Sie die Möglichkeit, auch Leistungen anderer Anbieter zu nutzen, für deren Erfüllung von dessen Pflichten nicht die mobilcom-debitel GmbH haftet. Vorliegend wurde Ihre Mobilfunkrufnummer dabei von Ihnen als Zahlungsmittel eingesetzt.

Die von Ihnen zitierten §§ 66a – 66l TKG sind auf Ihren Sachverhalt nicht anwendbar, da diese lediglich den Missbrauch bestimmter Rufnummern (z.B. Auskunftsdienste, Premium-Dienste etc.) unterbinden sollen. Bei den hier strittigen Forderungen handelt es sich aber um Dienste die im Internet angeboten werden und gerade nicht um Dienste, die über eine bestimmte Rufnummer zu erreichen sind. Durch die Entscheidung Ihre Mobilfunkrufnummer als Zahlungsmittel einzusetzen, sind wir berechtigt die Abrechnungen der Dienste vorzunehmen und auch die entsprechenden Entgelte einzuziehen.

Eine andere Beurteilung ergibt sich auch nicht aus dem von Ihnen zitierten Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 14.06.2012, III ZR 227/11. Der Drittanbieter ist zur Weitergabe der Daten an uns zum Zweck der Rechnungsstellung gemäß § 97 Absatz 4 TKG berechtigt. Von daher liegt kein Verstoß gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis vor.

Der Beweis der Richtigkeit unserer Rechnung und der darin berechneten Verbindungen ergibt sich aus dem vorliegenden technischen Prüfprotokoll gem. § 45i TKG, das entsprechend der gesetzlichen Vorgaben angefertigt wurde.

Zudem übermittele ich Ihnen die Stellungnahme des Drittanbieters.

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Folgende Service-Detailinformationen haben wir zu der von Ihnen übermittelten Mobiltelefonnummer 49XXXXXXX erhalten:

Nutzung eines Abonnements

Schritt 1: Der/die Nutzer/in mit der oben genannten Rufnummer surfte die unten angeführte Seite via Mobile Web an. Die Website enthielt Informationen zu Tarif, Mindestalter und Kündigungsmöglichkeit. Bis zu diesem Schritt ist der/die Nutzer/in keinerlei Verpflichtung eingegangen.

Schritt 2: Nach Auswahl des gewünschten Produktes wurde der/die Nutzer/in auf die Produktseite weitergeleitet. Mit Klick auf den dort angeführten Bestätigungsbutton wurde dem Kauf zugestimmt. Hinweis: Ohne Besitz eines Mobilfunkgeräts ist dieser Schritt nicht möglich.

Folgend finden Sie die Daten zum genutzten Dienst und die Transaktionsdaten im Anhang.

Opt in: 2015-08-09 um 18:36:51
Opt out: 2015-10-12
Portal: m.affairondemand.com
Zahlungsintervall: 6,99 EUR wöchentlich

Wir hoffen, Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben und stehen Ihnen bei weiteren Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit mobilen Grüßen

Ihr Customer Service Agent
DIMOCO Europe GmbH"


Ich bestätige Ihnen daher nochmals die Richtigkeit unserer Rechnung sowie der darin enthaltenen Forderung.

Sofern Sie weitere Fragen zu den genutzten Sonderdiensten haben bzw. eventuelle Rückerstattungsansprüche geltend machen möchten, bitte ich Sie, diese an den entsprechenden Anbieter zu richten:

Drittanbieter:

Gladius Supplies Ltd.
Regency House
WestminsterPlace
York Business Park 26
GB-6RW York,Großbritannien
email: [email protected]
Tel: 08000000 557

Ich habe den folgenden Dienst für Ihren Anschluss gesperrt:
_
*Mobiles Bezahlen*
_Diese Sperre gilt für Mehrwertdienste wie z. B. Klingelton-/Spiele-Abos, den Kauf von Apps über die Mobilfunk-Rechnung, Bezahlen von Tickets.

Die Sperrung für Mobiles Bezahlen hat ebenfalls eine Sperre für Hotline-Kurzwahlen zur Folge. Wichtige Service-Rufnummern, wie z. B. die des ADAC können Sie jedoch weiterhin über die entsprechende 0180-Rufnummer erreichen. Voraussetzung hierfür ist, dass Sie für Ihren Mobilfunkanschluss keine Sperrung dieser Sonderrufnummern beauftragt haben.

Den mobilcom-debitel Kundenservice erreichen Sie mit Ihrem Smartphone uneingeschränkt unter der Rufnummer 040/55 55 41 00 0 (Festnetzpreis gemäß Tarif).

*Bitte beachten Sie: *Bereits bestehende Abonnements bei Drittanbietern werden durch die Sperrung nicht automatisch beendet. Die Kündigung hierzu richten Sie bitte an den in Ihrer Rechnung ausgewiesenen Anbieter.

Auf Wunsch schalte ich den oben benannten Dienst gern wieder für Sie frei. Eine kurze Information genügt.

Ihr Kundenkonto weist derzeit einen offenen Betrag in Höhe von 134,22 € zu unseren Gunsten auf. Bitte überweisen Sie diesen umgehend auf folgende Bankverbindung:

Commerzbank AG
BIC: COBADEFFXXX
IBAN: DE[...]

Verwendungszweck: [,,,] 

Ungeachtet Ihrer Beanstandung bleiben Sie zur Zahlung der monatlichen Entgelte verpflichtet. Ein Einbehaltungsrecht anfallender Rechnungsbeträge besteht nicht.

Durch meine Darstellungen gehe ich von einer Erledigung des Sachverhaltes aus.

Viele Grüße nach Elmshorn 

i. A. XXXXXXX
mobilcom-debitel Kundenservice_


Weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll. Hab jetzt hilfsweise das Abo bei Gladius gekündigt und den Forderungen widersprochen. Bisher noch keine Antwort.
Mein Telefonanschluss und Internet wurden bereits gesperrt.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2015)

Scheinbar hast Du ja schon Schriftverkehr produziert.

Was ist passiert und wie bist Du bisher gegen die unberechtigten Forderungen vorgegangen?



			
				Mobilcom Debitel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berechnung der Forderungen erfolgte nach den Maßgaben des Mobilfunkvertrages, insbesondere nach den mit Vertragsschluss anerkannten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB). Nach unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sind wir berechtigt auch Leistungen anderer Anbieter abzurechnen.



Lies mal hier:
http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/

Diese Praxis, überraschende Klauseln zum Nachteil des Vertragspartners in den AGB zu verstecken, dürfte in der Regel nicht wirksam sein. Es gibt auch keine Verpflichtung seitens der Mobilcom, diese Beträge abzurechnen. Lustig wird es da, wo die Mobilcom betont, gar nicht Vertragspartner zu sein, aber auf der Kehrseite den Anschluss wegen offener Beträge sperrt. Das sind so die typischen Ausreden. Wer fordert, muss die Forderung auch schlüssig begründen. Eine echte Drittanbieterforderung würde einfach ausgebucht.

DIMOCO ist übrigens auch nicht der Drittanbieter. Irgendwelche Glaubensbekenntnisse von dubiosen Zahlungsinstituten, mit denen die Mobilcom im Hintergrund Geschäfte macht, haben sicherlich auch keinerlei Beweiswert und sind das Papier nicht wert, auf denen sie geschrieben stehen.

Wenn Du es noch nicht getan hast, kannst Du gegenüber der Mobilcom unter Hinweis auf § 404 BGB widerrufen. Aktuell treten die ja als Gläubiger auf und das grundsätzliche Ignorieren des Fernabsatzrechts ist Teil der Masche. Das ist auch wunderbar den Ausführungen des Zahlungsdienstleisters zu entnehmen.

Wenn Du innerhalb der Fristen des TKG widersprochen hast, dann dürfte die Sperre bereits unberechtigt sein. Wenn die Mobilcom ihren vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nicht nachkommt, solltest Du den Vertrag von Deiner Seite fristlos aufkündigen.

p.s.: Hast Du das Prüfprotokoll bekommen? Die haben ja angeblich eine technische Prüfung vorgenommen.


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2015)

Nett das Schreiben von Debitel, rechtlich aber unhaltbar. Auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen:

Die Argumentation hängt an der entscheidenden Stelle. Die Mobilfunknummer ist (außerhalb der dafür vorgesehenen Gassen) schlicht *kein Zahlungsmittel*. Und selbst wenn, warum sollte Debitel die Kohle für irgendwen in Weitweitweg fordern und vor allem mit Zwang durchsetzen dürfen.
Rechtlich lässt sich das nur über eine Abtretung regeln. Da brauchts auch keine Klauseln in den AGB egal ob überraschend oder nicht_. _Grundsätzlich kann zwar jeder Gläubiger an beliebige Personen Forderungen verkaufen. Den Weg wie man eines Fremden Geld fordern kann, hat der Gesetzgeber aber nun mal vorgeschrieben. Entweder ich brauche eine Inkassoerlaubnis oder es muss durch Abtretung eine *eigene *Forderung geworden sein. Das hat dann mit Telekommunikationsrecht natürlich  nix mehr zu tun, therotisch könnte der Netzbetreiber auch die Forderungen des örtlichen Bäckers oder Metzgers kaufen und auf die Rechnung setzen. Insofern ist diese Behauptung schon frech:

_"Der Beweis der Richtigkeit unserer Rechnung und der darin berechneten Verbindungen ergibt sich aus dem vorliegenden technischen Prüfprotokoll gem. § 45i TKG, das entsprechend der gesetzlichen Vorgaben angefertigt wurde."_

_Konsequenterweise ist das in den Verträgen zwischen den Netzbetreibern und Dienstanbietern/technischen Dienstleistern dann auch als Abtretung geregelt. Dann gelten aber auch §404 BGB ( Ich darf beim neuen Gläubiger dem Netzbetreiber meckern und nicht in Weitweitweg) und §410 BGB ( erstmal Orginalvollmacht sonst keine Kohle) zum Schutz des Schuldners._

Die Abtretung ist auch der Grund warum sich die Netzagentur nicht um Drittanbieterforderungen kümmert. Es hat nix mit Telekommunikation zu tun sondern ist und bleibt ein simpler Forderungskauf.


Auffällig an der Schilderung des Ablauf der Bestellung ist noch, dass dort anscheinend keine Übermittlung der Widerrufsbelehrung vorgesehen scheint.


Wichtiger Tipp beim Umgang mit Debitel, unbedingt Schufa und Bürgel über den Streit informieren damit nicht versehentlich diue Forderung als unstrittig eingemeldet wird. Wer so tolle Briefe wie den oben verfasst kommt sonst noch auf die Idee, dass mit der Antwort die Zahlungspflicht unstrittig ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2015)

Das DIMOCO-Schreiben lässt sich weiter zu Deinen Gunsten verwerten:
Man bestätigt Dir die Auslösung eines Abbuchungsvorgangs per WAP-Billing.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/wap-billing-abofallen-bei-iphone-und-Smartphones

Technisch gesehen kann der Abrechnungsvorgang bereits bei bloßem Aufruf einer WAP-Seite ausgelöst werden. DIMOCO löst das Dilemma, indem sie behaupten, ihren Drittanbietern mit Briefkästen im Ausland alles glauben zu dürfen, was die ihnen so auftischen.

Als Geschädigter musst Du hier nicht treudoof sein, sondern darfst auf Nachweisen bestehen.

Interessant ist die Argumentation des Mobilcom-Mitarbeiters:
Auf der einen Seite erkennt er sehr richtig, dass es sich hier um eine Leistung handelt, die eben nicht über eine entsprechende Rufnummer abgerechnet wurde. Zum anderen entblödet er sich tatsächlich nicht zu behaupten, dass ein Prüfprotokoll nach Maßgabe des § 45i TKG vorläge, mit dem sich die Richtigkeit der Abrechnung beweisen ließe.

Die technische Prüfung bezieht sich auf in Rechnung gestellte Verbindungsaufkommen. Mit einer solchen technischen Prüfung kann also kein Nachweis erbracht werden, wie berechnete Entgelte abseits dieser Verbindungsaufkommen wirksam Vertragsinhalt geworden sein sollen.

Das ist ein entscheidender Nachteil, wenn mit dem WAP-Dreh die Rufnummerngassen umgangen worden sind. Insofern wäre es brennend interessant, das Protokoll auch mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen, über das man Dir da Märchen erzählt.


----------



## Skip2mylou (30 Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Das Prüfprotokoll habe ich als PDF-Datei. Weiß leider nicht wie ich das posten soll :/
Letztendlich sind im darin die einzelnen Prüfkriterien aufgelistet wie z.B. "Rufnummer", "Datengenerierung und - nachbearbeitung", "Datenübertragung" usw. 
_*Ergebnis der Prüfung:* Die Prüfung hat ergeben, dass sowohl die generierten Daten als auch die Abrechnung der Telekommunikation fehlerfrei sind. 
Prüfung durch mobilcom-debitel GmbH, Qualitätssicherung_

Hab inzwischen übrigens auch die Kündigungsbestätigung von "Mobile Payment Service Center".  


Hier ist mein ursprüngliches Schreiben an MD. Muss dazu sagen das es sich um eine Briefvorlage aus dem WWW handelt 

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

in den Mobilfunkrechnungen M15054006708 und M15045860775 tauchen mir unerklärliche Posten auf, die ich streitig stelle.

Hierbei handelt es sich um folgende Rechnungsposten:

Sonderdienste Drittanbieter (SIF)

*Gladius Supplies Ltd.*, Regency House, Westminster

Place, York Business Park 26, GB-6RW York,

Großbritannien, email: [email protected], Tel: 0800

0000 557

Ihre Dienste: 4x Abo-Infodienste 27,9600 €

06.09.2015 - 27.09.2015 inkl. 27,9600 €


Sonderdienste Drittanbieter (SIF)

*Gladius Supplies Ltd.*, Regency House, Westminster Place,

York Business Park 26, GB-6RW York, Großbritannien,

email: [email protected], Tel: 0800 0000 557

Ihre Dienste: 4x Abo-Infodienste 27,9600 €

09.08.2015 - 30.08.2015 27,9600 €


Des Weiteren widerspreche ich den Mahnkosten vom 28.09.2015 über € 5,95, sowie der Sperrgebühr vom 01.10.2015 über € 15,55, da diese Beträge aus der Unrechtmäßigkeit der oben genannten Beträge resultieren. 


Summe streitiges Entgelt: € 77,42
Die in den genannten Rechnungsposten aufgeführten Leistungen habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bestellt oder in Anspruch genommen.

Bis zur Vorlage eines gültigen qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 45i TKG bestreite ich darüber hinaus vorsorglich, einen tk-gestützten Mehrwertdienst oder Premiumdienst angewählt zu haben. Schon jetzt verweise ich vorsorglich auf das Urteil des AG Papenburg, 30.10.2008, Az. 4 C 247/08, wonach ich ein Prüfprotokoll, das lediglich in unqualifizierter, lapidarer Form vorgetragen wird, nicht akzeptieren werde.

Die angeblich von mir in Anspruch genommenen "Leistungen" sind auch erkennbar keine berechnungsfähigen Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen nach TKG. Es handelt sich nicht um telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste, die ich als TK-Endkunde selbst angewählt hätte bzw. die als unteilbare Dienstleistungen an einem Stück erbracht würden. Sondern es handelt sich um ein sogenanntes "Abo" und damit um ein angebliches Dauerschuldverhältnis, welches schon gemäß der in diesem Punkt ganz eindeutigen Legaldefinition aus § 3 TKG kein tk-gestützter Dienst sein kann. Die Verrechnung nicht TK-gestützter Dienste über die Telefonrechnung stellt eine Mißachtung des Umgehungsverbots aus § 66m TKG dar.
Es liegt hier ein mir von dem obskuren Drittanbieter in arglistiger Täuschung und offenkundiger böswilliger Bereicherungsabsicht untergeschobener Fernabsatzvertrag nach BGB vor. Die Verrechnung solcher Leistungen aus Fernabsatzverträgen fremder Parteien ist aber in dem zwischen Ihrem Unternehmen und mir geschlossenen TK-Vertrag nicht vorgesehen. Eine solche kaum kontrollierbare Verrechnung völlig sachfremder, darüber hinaus TKG-regelwidriger und damit vertragswidriger Buchungen ist mir als TK-Endkunden nicht zuzumuten. Etwaige anderslautende Bestimmungen in den AGB betrachte ich gemäß § 305c BGB vorsorglich als überraschend und damit unwirksam. Ich habe Sie mit der Führung des TK-Rechnungskontos ausschließlich zu dem Zweck beauftragt, um Gebühren für TK-Leistungen und - soweit tatsächlich genutzt - tk-gestützte Mehrwertdienste zu verrechnen, nicht aber für die Fakturierung angeblicher Bestellungen von "Abonnements" irgendwelcher wie auch immer gearteter "Dienstleistungen", die überdies nicht nur in Preisgestaltung und Bewerbung sitten- und wettbewerbswidrig sind, sondern die darüber hinaus entgegen der Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzrechts aus § 312c BGB weder über die Identität des Anbieters noch über das Widerrufsrecht noch über die Kostenpflicht hinreichend informieren. Abgesehen davon bestreite ich, die betreffende Dienstleistung jemals bestellt und in Anspruch genommen zu haben.
Daher trete ich auch bereits jetzt vorsorglich dem eventuellen Versuch Ihrerseits entgegen, mich in der Absicht einer allzu durchsichtigen Hinhaltetaktik bezüglich der Erstattung des widerrechtlich gebuchten Entgelts an den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber zu verweisen. Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber ist ohnehin nicht aktivlegitimiert zur Beitreibung fremder Forderungen aus TK-Verbindungen, weil er nicht mein Vertragspartner ist. Siehe dazu das Urteil des BGH vom 28. Juli 2005 - III ZR 3/05.

Sofern Ihr Unternehmen die Forderung aus abgetretenem Recht geltend macht, wären darüber hinaus allein Sie aktivlegitimiert und könnten mich daher ebenfalls nicht zur Geltendmachung meines Rechts auf Herausgabe aus Bereicherung an den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber weiterverweisen. Des weiteren wären Sie dann aufgefordert, eine gültige Abtretungsurkunde seitens der Ursprungszedentin im Original vorzulegen. Ferner mache ich für diesen Fall von meinem Recht der Einwendungen gemäß § 404 BGB Gebrauch und bestreite das Zustandekommen eines gültigen Fernabsatzvertrags sowie die Erfüllung der hierfür vorgesehenen Informationspflichten seitens des Anbieters über die Kosten und Vertragskonditionen. Ferner bestreite ich die dauerhafte Zustellung einer gültigen Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform, weshalb ich hilfsweise den nicht verfristeten Widerruf nach § 355 BGB erkläre.

Soweit das abbuchende Unternehmen als sogenannter "Zahlungsdienstleister" auftritt, bestreite ich, diesem Unternehmen jemals eine Bevollmächtigung bzw. einen Auftrag zur Vornahme von Verfügungen zu Lasten meines TK-Rechnungskontos erteilt zu haben.

Die Notwendigkeit zur Inkassierung derartiger obskurer Posten ist hier in keiner Weise nachvollziehbar und geschieht ohne Rechtsgrundlage. Die Telefonprovider sind gemäß TKG (entgegen etwaiger anderslautender irreführender Behauptungen) auch nicht dazu verpflichtet, solche "Drittleistungen" zu fakturieren. Eine solche Verpflichtung kann schon deswegen nicht bestehen, weil es - wie oben dargelegt - bereits an der Übereinstimmung mit der Legaldefinition tk-gestützter Dienste aus § 3 TKG fehlt, und weil eine solche Fakturierungsverpflichtung daher gemäß § 21 Abs. 2 Nr. 7 TKG Buchst. a) und b) für nicht tk-gestützte Dienste von Drittanbietern nicht infrage kommt. Ohnehin besteht ein Fakturierungszwang wenn überhaupt, dann nur für Festnetzverträge. Soweit Ihr Unternehmen trotzdem ein Inkasso für derartige Leistungen durchführt, geschieht dies nicht etwa aufgrund eines gesetzlichen Zwangs, sondern auf rein freiwilliger Grundlage, letztendlich natürlich mit der trivialen Absicht der Bereicherung durch Einbehalt einer Provision. Die Verträge, die Ihr Unternehmen mit wie auch immer gearteten "Verbindungsnetzbetreibern", "Plattformbetreibern", "technischen Dienstleistern" und "Subunternehmern" obskurer britischer oder karibischer Mantelgesellschaften und Postfachfirmen geschlossen hat, habe jedenfalls nicht ich mit diesen illustren Gesellschaften geschlossen. Diese Verträge unterliegen allein Ihrer rechtlichen Verantwortung und Ihrem eigenen wirtschaftlichen Risiko. Ich habe Sie weder dazu beauftragt noch bevollmächtigt, Gelder von meinem Rechnungskonto zugunsten der Bereicherung fremder Konten in Übersee, in der Schweiz oder in Liechtenstein weiterzuleiten und dafür auch noch eine satte Provision einzubehalten.

Darüber hinaus sind etwaige Abtretungsvereinbarungen zwischen Drittparteien und Ihrem Unternehmen schon allein wegen Verstoßes gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis (Art. 10 Abs. 1 GG, § 88 TKG) sowie gegen datenschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen (§§ 91 ff TKG) gemäß § 134 BGB unwirksam. Siehe dazu das Urteil des BGH vom 14. 6. 2012, II ZR 227/11.

Aus diesen Gründen behalte ich das oben genannte streitige Entgelt für die vertragswidrige Buchung von der nächsten Telefonrechnung ein. Sofern Ihnen eine Erlaubnis zur Lastschriftabbuchung durch mich erteilt wurde, ist diese hiermit entzogen. Voraussetzung für die Genehmigung von Lastschriftabbuchungen ist ein Vertrauensverhältnis, welches ich hier nicht mehr als gegeben ansehen kann. Ich weise darauf hin, dass die Sperrung meines Anschlusses bzw. der SIM-Karte zur Durchsetzung einer streitigen Forderung aus fakturierten oder abgetretenen Drittrechten unzulässig ist - siehe dazu: LG München I, Beschluss vom 06.10.2011, Az. 37 O 21210/11 sowie Urteil des LG Hamburg vom 14.03.2007 - 313O 16/07 sowie der inzwischen novellierte § 45k Abs. 2 TKG. Eine solche Maßnahme sowie fortgesetzte Beitreibungsversuche mittels belästigender und drohender Inkassoschreiben wird die Überprüfung des Fortbestands unseres Vertragsverhältnisses zur Folge haben.

Ich fordere Sie dazu auf, weitere derartige Buchungen zu unterlassen und beauftrage Sie vorsorglich gemäß § 45d Abs. 2 und 3 TKG mit der Einrichtung einer Sperre für Leistungen aus Mehrwertdienstverbindungen und von jeglichen sonstigen Leistungen von Drittanbietern einschließlich des sogenannten "WAP-Billings", soweit diese Sperre noch nicht eingerichtet ist.

Ihre Geschäftsleitung wäre meiner Ansicht nach gut beraten, den Abschluß solcher Fakturierungs- oder Abtretungsverträge mit obskuren Dienstleistern zu unterlassen, weil bereits mittelfristig betrachtet der schmale Bilanzgewinn aus der Provision zwangsläufig einer durch die Diskussion in Internet und Presse bald eintretenden Rufschädigung gegenübersteht. Dies umso mehr, falls berechtigte Einwendungen der Betroffenen gegen solche "Geschäftsmodelle" auf unkulante und halsstarrige Art und Weise ignoriert werden sollten. Sie selbst haben es in der Hand. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2015)

Wunderbar.
Das stammt doch von den Nachbarn bei Antispam. Das mit den schmalen Bilanzgewinnen glaube ich aber nicht. Angesichts der normalen Rendite im Mobilfunk ist ein 30% Anteil an einem Abo mehr als der monatliche Verdienst an den Telefonaten.



Jetzt kommen Sperre, Kündigung,Schadenersatz wegen Nichterfüllung, Anwalt 1, Inkasso 1, Inkasso 2, Anwalt 2, dann Mahnbescheid und dann ???. Ich habe jedenfalls schon lange keine Klage wegen Drittanbieterforderungen mehr in echt gesehen.

Denke dran Schufa und Bürgel vom Streit zu informieren. Bei sovielen Anwälten und Inkassobüros kann schon mal einer übersehen, dass die Forderung bestritten war (nur unbestrittene Forderungen dürfen eingemeldet werden).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2015)

Ein Blick auf die angegebene Seite lohnt:
Registriert ist die anonym über Godaddy. Die AGB und das Impressum sind lustig:


> Um Ihr Widerrufsrecht auszuüben, müssen Sie uns,
> *Error reading impressum address.*
> 
> (), mittels einer eindeutigen Erklärung (z.B. ein mit der Post versandter Brief oder per E-Mail) über Ihren Entschluss, diesen Vertrag zu widerrufen, informieren. Sie können dafür das beigefügte Muster-Widerrufsformular verwenden, das jedoch nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
> ...



Bei Briefkasten-Kunden von DIMOCO ist das keine Seltenheit.
Unbedingt die Abtretungen von "Error reading Impressum address" vorlegen lassen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2015)

Wie lange dürfen diese ******** [nein, ich sprechs nicht aus] noch ihr Unwesen treiben? Warum richten die Mobilfunkanbieter nicht bereits bei Vertragsabschluss eine Drittanbietersperre ein, die der Kunde auf Wunsch wieder stornieren kann? Klar, die Mobilfunkfuzzies verdienen an diesen dubiosen Abzocken mit, Und sich zu Dimoco äußern?  Dazu ist jedes Wort überflüssig! Hatten die hier nicht mal Stellung bezogen zu ihren "Geschäften"???


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2015)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Warum richten die Mobilfunkanbieter nicht bereits bei Vertragsabschluss eine Drittanbietersperre ein, die der Kunde auf Wunsch wieder stornieren kann?


Erinnert mich an die Dialerabzocke 0190/900er Numern. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab es nur einen Provider, der standardmäßig dies Nummerngasse sperrte und nur auf Wunsch des Kunden freigab:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/M-net-sperrt-0190-Rufnummern-Update-58182.html


> 27.08.*2002*: Der Missbrauch durch 0190-Dialer beginnt, Telefongesellschaften auf den Plan zu rufen. Der Münchener Anbieter M"net sperrt bei allen Telefonanschlüssen die Rufnummernblöcke 0190, 0900, 0192 und 0193. Man wolle damit "dem Missbrauch durch Dialerprogramme einen Riegel vorschieben", so die Pressesprecherin Maxi Saalbach zu heise online. Die Sperrung erfolgt kostenfrei.


 Die Dialerabzocke erledigte sich einige Jahre später  durch den Umstieg auf DSL.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2015)

Skip2mylou schrieb:


> Schritt 2: Nach Auswahl des gewünschten Produktes wurde der/die Nutzer/in auf die Produktseite weitergeleitet. Mit Klick auf den dort angeführten Bestätigungsbutton wurde dem Kauf zugestimmt. Hinweis: Ohne Besitz eines Mobilfunkgeräts ist dieser Schritt nicht möglich.


Zum Schaden kommt hier noch der Hohn aus der Deckung hinzu.

Der Hinweis kann nur als Verarschung des Betroffenen verstanden werden. Das ist so sinnvoll wie:

Ohne das Tragen einer Hose ist der Zugriff des Taschendiebs auf die Geldbörse in der Hosentasche nicht möglich.

Das ist zwar richtig, hat aber mit dem Problem nichts zu tun.

Ausgangspunkt ist hier immer eine Frage, die mit Telekommunikation nichts zu tun hat. Gibt es einen Vertrag oder nicht?

Das kann nur zwischen dem Handynutzer und einem Anbieter entschieden werden.

Ein Mobilfunkanbieter und erst recht ein technische Dienstleister für was auch immer haben nichts damit zu schaffen und sind nicht Vertragspartner.

Ob es einen Vertrag gibt oder nicht, entscheidet sich immer vor dem Zahlungsprozess, über den die Mitverdiener nichts wissen.

Mich erschreckt immer die Dreistigkeit, mit der dort mitverdient wird.

Wenn der Verbraucher keinen Vertrag geschlossen hat, muss er auch nicht zahlen. Selbst wenn er einen geschlossen hat, aber innerhalb der Frist widerruft, muss er auch nicht zahlen.

Wenn die Zahlung auf Wunsch des Verbrauchers nicht rückabgewickelt wird, ist das ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2015)

Eben. Das qualifizierte Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TKG kann sich ja niemals auf die übertragenen Kommunikations*inhalte* beziehen. Das Protokoll kann nur auswerten, wann und für wie lange welche Verbindung angewählt wurde. Mehr jedoch nicht. Was aber Inhalt dieser Verbindung gewesen war, darüber kann (und darf!) das Prüfprotokoll überhaupt gar keine Aussage treffen. Das Protokoll kann also gar nicht wirksam bestätigen, dass da irgendein "Button geklickt" wurde etc.

Insofern ist die Aussage, das Prüfprotokoll "beweise" den korrekten Vertragsschluss, absoluter Unsinn. Eigentlich wäre das ein schöner Anlass für eine negative Feststellungsklage.

Wenn in solchen Fällen ein bockiger Provider die SIM-Karte sperrt, dann bleibt eigentlich nur die (rechtlich in so einem Fall völlig korrekte) fristlose Kündigung aus Gründen der rechtswidrigen Vertragsverletzung durch den Provider.

Anschließend kann das Mahn- und Inkassogedönse getrost ausgesessen werden. Nur im Fall des Mahnbescheids (gelber Brief vom Gericht) Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen ans Gericht schicken. Und - wie schon oben von Teleton gesagt: Bürgel, Schufa und Creditreform vorab über die Streitigkeit der Forderung informieren - dann darf nicht eingetragen werden. Prinzipiell wäre solch ein Eintrag bei einer klar bestrittenen Forderung jedoch ohnehin grob rechtswidrig gegen § 28a BDSG und würde sowohl die Beantragung einer einstweiligen Verfügung gegen den Provider sowie eine Beschwerde an den zuständigen Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten rechtfertigen.

Mobilcom Debitel gehört zu den unkulantesten und bockigsten, aber auch dickfelligsten Providern in Deutschland überhaupt, etwa mit der Einsichtsfähigkeit und Rücksichtnahme eines T34-Panzers. Man muss in solchen Fällen bei denen mit allen möglichen Problemen rechnen - gegen die man sich aber wehren kann. Notfalls mit Anwalt.

Andere Provider haben beim Thema "DIMOCO" inzwischen zurückgeschreckt, die negative Berichterstattung im Internet scheint also zumindest zum Teil Wirkung zu zeigen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Oktober 2015)

Der MD-Mitarbeiter muss nur lesen lernen:
Sein Zahlungsdienstleister im Hintergrund bestätigt ihm doch, dass der Kunde Opfer von WAP-Phishing auf einer anonym registrierten Domain wurde.

Dazu bestätigt er weiter, dass weder die Informationspflichten, noch das Widerrufsrecht in irgendeiner Form auf dieser anonymen Seite berücksichtigt werden.

§ 45i TKG


> ...Der Teilnehmer kann innerhalb der Beanstandungsfrist verlangen, dass ihm der *Entgeltnachweis* und die Ergebnisse der technischen Prüfung vorgelegt werden. ...



Neben dem Lügenmärchen zur technischen Prüfung lautet eine weitere Preisfrage: Wie weist der Rechnung stellende Anbieter nach, dass ein berechnetes Entgelt zum Inhalt eines Vertrages zwischen dem Opfer und einem Briefkasten im Ausland wurden? Mit der Märchenstunde eines dubiosen Zahlungsinstituts, das auf anonymst registrierte Domains ohne ordentliches Impressum verweist, sicherlich nicht.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2015)

Schöner Versuch:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere...-kingfisher-kündigen-Hilfe/m-p/1204697#M20732


> Betreff: Abofalle kingfisher kündigen ? Hilfe





> Da ich dieses Abo nie bestellt habe,habe ich auch keine Kunden/Vertrags-nr.
> Schreibe ich denen dann einfach"hiermit kündige ich das von mir nie bestellte Abo und verlange die Rückzahlung der Gebühren bzw.die nicht berechnung der Gebühren"
> Erkennen die das so an?


Man darf gespannt sein, was der Biefkasten so antwortet.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2015)

In diesen provider-eigenen "Support"-Foren steht immer wieder typischerweise nur beschrieben, *wie man es besser nicht macht.*
Nämlich: Herum-Winselei bei Offshore-Klabauter-Firmen. Da kann man ebenso gut Nikolausgrüße an die Heilsarmee schicken.

Dass man den eigenen Provider in Regress nehmen soll, solche Tipps werden in solchen Foren natürlich nicht gern gesehen resp. oft auch gelöscht.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...Dass man den eigenen Provider in Regress nehmen soll, solche Tipps werden in solchen Foren natürlich nicht gern gesehen resp. oft auch gelöscht.



Aber genau die sind die effektivsten ...


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2015)

Man sollte in diesen Fällen der Drittanbieter-Abzocke auch ruhig auch mal das Augenmerk auf die Tatsache richten, dass in diesen Fällen ja eigentlich der Provider (!) als Zahlungsdienstleister auftritt. Denn laut Aussage der Provider wird "...die Handynummer als Zahlungsmittel benutzt...". Und es handelt sich ja eben gerade nicht um Mehrwertdienste gemäß TKG.

Diese Zahlungsdienstleistungen wären dann aber eigentlich (ebenso wie die "Dienste" von DIMOCO etc...) genehmigungspflichtig gemäß ZAG.

Hier wäre dann zu prüfen, ob der Provider überhaupt eine Genehmigung der BAFIN als eingetragenes Zahlungsinstitut hat. Was wohl in der überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
https://portal.mvp.bafin.de/database/ZahlInstInfo/
Ein Telefonprovider ist nämlich (bisher!...) i.d.R. kein "Zahlungsinstitut".

Ggf. kann man sich bei der BAFIN über den Sachverhalt beschweren.
http://www.bafin.de/DE/Verbraucher/BeschwerdenAnsprechpartner/Ansprechpartner/BaFin/bafin_node.html

Davon abgesehen liegt in der Zweckentfremdung des TK-Vertrags als "Zahlungsdienstleistungsmittel" ein rechtswidriger, vertragswidriger Mißbrauch. Selbst wenn im TK-Vertrag eine entsprechende Klausel enthalten sein sollte, die es dem Provider erlaubt, abseits von Mehrwertdiensten/Premium-SMS Gelder für Drittanbieter zu inkassieren: diese Klausel wäre gemäß § 305c BGB als überraschend und damit als nichtig zu betrachten.

Der Verbraucher rechnet nicht damit und muss gemäß allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung auch nicht damit rechnen, dass über sein TK-Rechnungskonto abseits der Beträge für TK-Verbindungen oder Mehrwertdienste gem. TKG noch weitere, undurchschaubare und nicht nachvollziehbare "Abrechnungen" zugunsten dritter Parteien nach Forderungsabtretung getätigt werden.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2015)

An dieser Stelle füge ich für Betroffene ganz praktisch die allgemeinen bewährten Hinweise zum Umgang mit Mobile Pickpocketing ein:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (12 November 2015)

http://www.iphone-ticker.de/justizminister-neue-regelungen-fuer-smartphone-zahlungen-89236/


> Justizminister: Neue Regelungen für Smartphone-Zahlungen





> So wollen sich die Justizminister heute dafür einsetzen, die Zahlungsvorgänge bei der Nutzung von Smartphones transparenter zu gestalten und so für deutliche Verbesserungen des Verbraucherschutzes sorgen. Ralf Julke hat sich mit Sachsens Justizminister Gemkow, dem die Initiative zu verdanken ist, unterhalten. Im Gespräch begründet dieser seine Motivation:





> Immer häufiger beklagen Verbraucher, dass sie in ihren Mobilfunkrechnungen unter ‚Entgelte für Leistungen Dritter‘ ein sogenanntes ‚Abo‘ eines Drittanbieters vorfinden, dessen Zustandekommen sie sich nicht erklären können. Vor der Inanspruchnahme wegen einer solchen unbegründeten Forderung sind sie derzeit aber nicht effektiv geschützt. Die geltenden gesetzlichen Regelungen müssen daher dringend angepasst werden.





> Zu oft würden die Abo-Verträge durch versehentliche Banner-Klicks ausgelöst, zu häufig seien Minderjährige Smartphone-Besitzer für den Abo-Abschluss verantwortlich.


http://www.l-iz.de/wirtschaft/verbr...-vor-ungewollten-zahlungen-schuetzen-2-115445


> Das Problem am Internet ist nicht, dass es sich so schnell verändert, sondern dass die Politik auf die Veränderungen und deren kriminellen Missbrauch viel zu langsam reagiert. Seit 2009 (mindestens) beschäftigen WAP-Abofallen die Gerichte, die Medien, die Verbraucherschützer - und nichts ist passiert, die Kunden vor betrügerischen Abofallen zu schützen. Jetzt wagt zumindest Sachsens Justizminister einen Vorstoß.


Besser spät als nie.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2015)

Reagiert die Politik wirklich zu langsam?
Es ist ja schön, wenn das diskutiert wird, aber auf den zweiten Blick hat der Gesetzgeber den Verbraucher bereits recht gut gestellt.

Die Weichen sind in BGB und TKG zu seinen Gunsten gestellt und auch Buttonlösung und Informationspflichten bringen ihn in eine ausgesprochen komfortable Position gegenüber dubiosen Forderungen auf seiner Mobilfunkrechnung.

Der wahre Skandal besteht eigentlich darin, dass die Mobilfunkunternehmen unisono ihren eigenen Kunden mit einer derartigen Dreistigkeit für krumme Geschäfte über Briefkästen im Ausland in die Tasche greifen und sie obendrein noch belügen, wenn sie das nicht mit sich machen lassen wollen.

Das ist keine Grauzone mehr.


----------



## jupp11 (12 November 2015)

l-iz.de schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dann, wenn die Betroffenen der Rechnungsposition widersprechen und die Rechnung anteilig kürzen, versuchen die Telekommunikationsanbieter nach Erfahrungen der Verbraucherzentralen den Anspruch durchzusetzen. Oftmals sperren Sie den Mobilfunkanschluss oder drohen eine solche Sperrung zumindest an, was bei den meisten Anschlussinhabern ausreicht, um sie zur Zahlung zu bewegen.
> 
> Und wenn der Nutzer Pech hat, häuft er mit solchen untergeschobenen Abos einen Schuldenberg bei seinem Mobilfunkanbieter auf, den er aus eigener Kraft nicht abtragen kann.


Genau da liegt das Problem. Juristisch hat IMHO noch kein Provider seine  angeblichen Ansprüche durchgesetzt. Zumindest kenne ich keine entsprechenden Urteile: Letztendlich wird hier  Erpressung eingesetzt. Solange dies geduldet wird, wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Reagiert die Politik wirklich zu langsam?


Aus meiner Sicht eindeutig ja.

Die Probleme folgen aus schwammigen Gesetzesformulierungen, die dem Gewerbe genügend Grauzone feilbieten, um schön bequem auf fremde Telefonkonten zugreifen zu können.

Hier im Forum beginnt dieses Thema im Jahr 2010:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-0900-oder-wap-billing-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/

Bei Heise ist dieser Beitrag von 2010:

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Inkasso-auf-Fingertipp-1102753.html

Das stinkt seit mindestens 5 Jahre zum Himmel.

Das Gewerbe hat sich mit der massenhaften Gründung von Briefkastenfirmen in aller Welt systematisch eingerichtet, um aus diesem Abzockparadies hemmungslos saugen zu können.

Das Gewerbe besteht aus verschleierten Briefkastenkonstrukten in Zusammenarbeit mit mitverdienenden, angeblich seriösen Mobilfunkunternehmen.

Eine einfache Maßnahme der Mobilfunkunternehmen würde das ganze Problem lösen: Die Drittanbietersperre müsste bei neuen Verträgen aktiviert sein.

Fertig.

Kein Mensch braucht die Minderwertsdienste zu Schweinepreisen.

Warum kommen die Mobilfunkanbieter nicht zu dieser Lösung?

Weil sie die anteilige Gewinnmitnahme fest einkalkulieren. Sie wissen genau, wie die Gewinne entstehen. Gewinn ist Gewinn, egal wie.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht die Minderwertsdienste zu Schweinepreisen.


Richtig. Und weil dann an dieser Stelle immer der Einwand kommt, es gebe da ja doch ach so viele seriöse Fälle des "mobilen Bezahlens" mit Handy-Pay etc.:

Nein. Dieser Einwand greift nicht durch.

Eine seriöse Plattform, welche mit mobilem Bezahlen arbeiten will, muss dies keinesfalls über die höchst fragwürdige Abrechnung über den Telefonprovider tun.

Sondern für diese Fälle gibt es etliche bereits existierende seriöse und funktionierende Lösungen. Beispielsweise durch Apps, bei denen sich der Endkunde bei einem Bezahl-Dienstleister registriert und auch identifiziert hat. Hierbei erfolgt dann die Verrechnung eben nicht über die Telefonrechnung, sondern über das Bankkonto des Endkunden, über einen von diesem genehmigten Lastschrifteinzug. Der Provider ist hier also völlig außen vor.

Da aber eine nicht autorisierte Lastschrift problemlos innerhalb der in SEPA festgelegten 13-Monats-Frist rückgebucht werden kann, mögen die Abzocker natürlich diese Variante überhaupt gar nicht. Sondern sie treten lieber mit fragwürdigen Abtretungsverträgen an die Provider heran, die hieran dann mit verdienen. Sowohl für den Abzocker als auch für den Provider hoch lukrativ. Und das Problem für den Endkunden: die Wiederbeschaffung der Beträge ist bei widerrechtlichen Buchungen über die Telefonrechnung wesentlich komplizierter, bzw. bei Prepaid-Karten so gut wie unmöglich.

Nichts desto trotz: diese Praktiken erfolgen weitgehend an allen Rechtsgrundlagen vorbei.


Der Provider ist eigentlich gar kein Zahlungsdienstleister gegenüber Drittparteien (abseits von Mehrwertdiensten gemäß TKG, aber hierum geht es beim "Pickpocketing" ja gar nicht).
Der Provider dürfte auch i.d.R. keine hierfür eigentlich notwendige Genehmigung nach ZAG durch die BAFIN haben. Der Provider tritt also womöglich sogar widerrechtlich als Zahlungsdienstleister in Erscheinung, ferner leistet er Beihilfe zum Betrug sowie ggf. bei der Geldwäsche sowie bei Steuerstraftaten - denn oft versickert das Geld ja in kaum nachvollziehbaren Offshore-Kanälen.
Ferner rechnet der Endkunde nicht damit (und muss auch nicht damit rechnen...), dass der Provider eigenmächtig das Rechnungskonto des Kunden für ominöse Zahlungsdienstleistungen mißbraucht. Eine Vollmacht hierfür hat der Endkunde dem Provider i.d.R. nie wirksam erteilt. Anderslautende Bestimmungen in den AGB dürften i.d.R. gemäß §§ 305c, 307 BGB unwirksam sein. Diese Buchungen sind vertragswidrig und haben mit dem beabsichtigten Vertragsinhalt - nämlich den TK-Dienstleistungen - nichts zu tun. Und zwar selbst dann nicht, wenn der Endkunde noch keine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet hat.

Die "Abo-Verträge", die den Verbrauchern hier bei den Buchungen untergeschoben werden, haben von Anfang an nie bestanden. Anderslautende Nachweise sind regelmäßig nicht zu erbringen, trotzdem wird von den Abzockern sowie auch von den Providern wider besseren Wissens in arglistiger Täuschungsabsicht gegenüber den rechtsunkundigen Laien das Gegenteil behauptet. Sowohl in Schriftsätzen an die Endkunden als auch in providereigenen Internetforen. Es wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen.

Sofern von den Providern überhaupt jemals irgendwelche schriftlichen Dokumente etwa im Sinne einer Abtretungserklärung bzw. "Inkasso-Erlaubnis" vorgelegt werden, die angeblich die Rechtmäßigkeit einer "Vereinbarung" mit dem "Dienstleister" dokumentieren sollen, so handelt es sich regelmäßig um rechtlich völlig untaugliche, schlichtweg unwirksame Schriftstücke. Weil z.B. viel zu pauschal, zu unbestimmt. So wird z.B. in diesen Erklärungen gar nicht dargelegt, welcher Endkunde konkret denn nun eine "Leistung" in Anspruch genommen haben soll. Sondern es handelt sich um irgendwelche, frei nach Willkür und Gusto des Abzockers nachträglich zu bestimmende Personen. Es gibt folglich i.d.R. nicht einmal eine rechtlich wirksame Vereinbarung zwischen Abzocker und Provider.

Diese Praktiken sind schon bei jetziger Rechtslage von vorn bis hinten schlichtweg illegal und eigentlich nicht hinnehmbar. Allein: es kümmert offenbar niemanden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Diese Praktiken sind schon bei jetziger Rechtslage von vorn bis hinten schlichtweg illegal und eigentlich nicht hinnehmbar. Allein: es kümmert offenbar niemanden.


Ein gesunder Markt würde sich bei illegalem Wildwuchs ganz schnell selbst regulieren.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2015)

Die gesetzlich garantierte Grauzone für die durch internationale Verschleierung getarnten Banditen erkennt man sofort durch Blick in das Gesetz. § 3 definiert die Begriffe:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__3.html

Das Internet kommt dort nicht vor. Der Gesetzgeber weiß nicht einmal, dass es ein Internet gibt.

Das Internet entzieht sich jeder Regulierung. Internationale Banden kümmern sich nicht um deutsche Verbraucherrechte.

Ein automatischer Zugriff für alle Tricks der Internetprogrammierungen auf die Telefonrechnung deutscher Verbraucher ohne klare Kontrollmechanismen für die Verbraucher kann nicht funktionieren.

Der automatische Zugriff auf die Rufnummer-Identifikation lädt zum Missbrauch ein.

Es ist auch völlig überflüssig, diese Missbrauchspotentiale gesetzlich zu garantieren.

Die Internetechniken lassen es zu, dass Anbieter eigene Bezahltechniken entwickeln und anbieten. Verbraucher können sich selbst entscheiden, sich dort anzumelden. Da gibt es heute bereits viele gut und missbrauchsarm funktionierende Systeme.

Automatisierte Durchgriffe auf die Telefonrechnung, die sich einer wirksamen Kontrolle durch die Regulierung entziehen, braucht kein Mensch.

Gesetze müssen den Bürgern nützen, nicht international agierenden Banden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Automatisierte Durchgriffe auf die Telefonrechnung, die sich einer wirksamen Kontrolle durch die Regulierung entziehen, braucht kein Mensch.


Sie machen auch keinen Sinn, weil über die WAP-Betrügereien lediglich der Anschlussinhaber ermittelt werden kann. Egal, wer das mobile Endgerät bedient - Der Anschlussinhaber wird immer in Sippenhaft genommen.


----------



## dvill (13 November 2015)

Die ungünstige Lage für den Anschlussinhaber ist das, was durch die rechtswidrige Praxis der Mobilfunkunternehmen tatsächlich entsteht.

Rechtlich ist eigentlich der Handynutzer viel besser dran.

Eine Zahlungspflicht entsteht frühestens, wenn ein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wurde und er von seinem Widerrufsrecht nicht Gebrauch machen wird in der zulässigen Frist.

Hierfür ist der Fordernde nachweispflichtig. Bei den bekannten WAP-Überfällen wird ein solcher Nachweis regelmäßig nicht möglich sein.

Die Mobilfunkunternehmen buchen die geforderten Summen, ohne zu wissen, ob hierfür ein Grund vorliegt. Wenn der Handynutzer ihnen klar erklärt, ein Zahlungsgrund bestehe nicht, verweigern die Mobilfunkunternehmen die Rückbuchung unberechtigter Abbuchungen.

Das ist klar rechtswidrig.

Laut Gesetz darf der Rechnungsempfänger Einwände vorbringen und der Online-Kunde hat Verbraucherrechte.

Beides wird ignoriert, um sich frech ungerechtfertigt zu bereichern.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Eine einfache Maßnahme der Mobilfunkunternehmen würde das ganze Problem lösen: Die Drittanbietersperre müsste bei neuen Verträgen aktiviert sein.


Genau das hatte ich bereits mehrfach vorgeschlagen, auch im Rahmen der Korrespondenz mit den Mobilfunkunternehmen bzw. den Providern. Da wurde dagegen argumentiert mit Aussagen wie "Damit würden sich die betreffenden Kunden von Anwendungen wie Handy Payment ausschließen". Da verzichte ich gerne drauf. Jedenfalls achte ich penibel darauf, dass jeder aus meiner Familie bei einem Providerwechsel sofort eine Drittanbietersperre beauftragt. Dies funktioniert zwischenzeitlich auch problemlos und umgehend. Früher tat man sich schwer damit und reagierte erst nach Androhung mit juristischen Schritten.


----------



## jupp11 (13 November 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Richtig. Und weil dann an dieser Stelle immer der Einwand kommt, es gebe da ja doch ach so viele seriöse Fälle des "mobilen Bezahlens" mit Handy-Pay etc.:


Trotz intensivem Suchens ist mir bisher nur ein seriöser Bezahldienst bekannt.
https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...-und-tabletbesitzer-koennen-sperre-einrichten


> Doch Obacht! Wer eine vollständige Sperre verlangt, kann auch keine nützlichen Dienste mehr, wie die mobile Buchung von Fahrkarten, per WAP-Billing bezahlen.


In meinem Umfeld kenne ich  nur sehr wenige  Bekannte, die diesen Weg der Ticketbuchung nutzen. Diese Personen sind allerdings auch über die Wege  der Begrenzung auf genau diese Möglichkeit informiert.


> Wer nicht gänzlich auf WAP-Dienste verzichten möchte, sollte sich daher bei seinem Mobilfunkanbieter informieren, ob eine Teilsperrung eingerichtet werden kann, die nur bestimmte Leistungen wie Abos, Erotikdienste oder bestimmte Drittanbieter betrifft.


Was für Abos das sein sollen, ist mir bisher nicht bekannt. "Erotikdienste" auf Smartphones dürfte wohl nur für Freaks in Frage kommen....


----------



## dvill (13 November 2015)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da wurde dagegen argumentiert mit Aussagen wie "Damit würden sich die betreffenden Kunden von Anwendungen wie Handy Payment ausschließen".


Neben den Verwirrspielen zwischen Mobilfunkunternehmen, "technischen Dienstleistern" und virtuellen Anbietern von was auch immer hinter illustren Briefkastenbehausungen in aller Welt gehört eine rustikale Verarschung der Kundschaft zum Erfolgskonzept.

Aus "Premium Beschiss mit Minderwertdiensten" wird mal schnell "Premium Dienst" geschrieben und schon sieht es viel hübscher aus.

Es geht genau nicht um "Handy Payment". Bei echtem Handy Payment dürften die Transaktionskosten pro Zahlungsvorgang nur sehr gering sein.

Mehr als 30% Anteil für die Mobilfunkunternehmen von den erlangten Gebühren durch WAP-Überfälle lassen sich nicht als Transaktionsgebühren rechtfertigen. Da bleibt für ein werthaltiges Produkt nichts mehr übrig. Der "technische Dienstleister" muss auch noch hinlangen können.

Alle sind Partner in einem nur gemeinsam zu vollziehenden Fischzug und erwarten eine angemessene Beteiligung am gemeinsamen Erfolg.

Die App-Stores zeigen, wie es gehen kann. Handys gibt es weltweit. Also können Apps auch weltweit gekauft werden. Man kauft Guthabenkarten und bezahlt davon Kleinbeträge im App-Store. Fertig.

Beschiss über die Telefonabrechnung im Abzockparadies Germany braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Der "technische Dienstleister" muss auch noch hinlangen können.


Dem bleiben noch 70% (am Beispiel net-m) Die werben ja sogar damit, dass die Anbieter ihr System nutzen und auf einer Art Provisionsbasis ihren Rotz in das System einbuchen können. Der Anbieter bekommt wahrscheinlich noch viel weniger, als wir vermuten. Wenn der aber ohnehin mit dem "technischen Dienstleister" eine Abrechnungsunion ist (weil eigentlich der selbe Laden, nur mit anderem Namen) dann bleibts inoffiziell bei den 70%.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 November 2015)

Die Abzockerei ist es ja auch letztlich, die zu einem erheblichen Vertrauensverlust führt, wodurch dann insgesamt die mobilen Bezahlmethoden (auch die nicht WAP-basierten) diskreditiert werden. Das kann dazu führen, dass sich die neuen Methoden dann am Markt nicht mehr durchsetzen.

So etwas ist ja im Internetbereich bereits mit den IP-basierten Bezahlsystemen passiert. Während der Zeit der Hochblüte der Dialerbetrügereien gab es Versuche, seriöse Bezahlsysteme am Markt zu platzieren. Die massive und damals weit verbreitete Behumserei mit den Dialern hat dann dazu geführt, dass die Verbraucher solchen Dingen dann einfach nicht mehr getraut haben. Das waren dann von Anfang an Totgeburten, und jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren. Da wird in absehbarer Zeit wohl nichts mehr passieren.

Dabei hätte ein IP-basiertes Payment durchaus ein erhebliches Potenzial. Nur ein mögliches Szenario: man bezahlt IP-basiert für das Lesen eines einzelnen Fachartikels z.B. 2 Euro, und muss dann nicht die Zeitschrift kaufen oder abonnieren. Aber die Horror-Szenarien, die ja durchaus einen realen Hintergrund haben, schrecken die Leute ab: ein kleines Trojanerchen, das von selbst den "Bestellen"-Button auf der Seite klickt, anschließend deinstalliert sich das Trojanerchen selbsttätig und löscht auch den Registry-Eintrag... das gab es ja bei den Dialern alles schon. 

Daher trauen die Leute dem Braten nicht, und so wird es dann über kurz oder lang auch mit den mobilen Handy-Bezahlsystemen enden (auch mit den nicht WAP-basierten), wenn die Handy-Abzocke noch weiter zunimmt.

So ist das eben. Es wird immer versucht, neue Bezahlmethoden zu etablieren - aber an den Verbraucherschutz vor Abzocke denkt dabei niemand. Die Leute werden einfach mit den negativen Folgen im Regen stehen gelassen. Denn man darf ja den "freien Markt" nicht "überregulieren und gängeln" etc. Und dann kommt das Geheule, wenn das Zeug dann von den Kunden generell nicht mehr akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 November 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Trotz intensivem Suchens ist mir bisher nur ein seriöser Bezahldienst bekannt.



Immer wieder wird zur angeblichen Unterfütterung der angeblichen Sinnhaftigkeit des WAP-Billings das mobile Bezahlen im ÖPNV ins Feld geführt.

Dabei funktionieren diese Systeme i.d.R. *eben gerade nicht mit WAP-Billing.* Sondern man muss sich gesondert beim Verkehrsunternehmen registrieren, die Verrechnung erfolgt über gesonderte Zahlungsdienstleister (DVB LogPay u.a.). Hierbei wird *per Lastschrift vom Bankkonto* eingezogen, die Zahlung erfolgt eben nicht über den Telefonprovider und hat mit WAP-Billing oder "Mehr"wertdiensten nicht das geringste zu tun. Man kann also eine Drittanbietersperre auf dem Handy haben und trotzdem über das Handy die Fahrkarte kaufen.

Ich fahre jeden Tag mit S-Bahn und Bus, und beim Einstieg in den Bus muss man einen Fahrausweis oder eben den Fahrschein auf dem Handy vorzeigen. Ich sehe es aber nur ganz selten, dass jemand sein Handy und nicht eine Papierkarte vorzeigt. Man sieht also schon, dass sich das Zeugs sehr zögerlich durchsetzt, wenn überhaupt.

Die TK-Provider lügen wie gedruckt, wenn sie gegenüber den Endkunden behaupten, man könne da unter Umständen etwas verpassen, wenn man Drittanbieter sperrt. Der durchschnittliche TK-Kunde verpasst hierbei nicht das geringste, und selbst absolut notgeile Zeitgenossen, die auch noch auf dem Smartphone für unterwegs irgendwelche Ferkelfilmchen zwingend vorrätig haben müssen, können sich problemlos aus drölfzig Millionen Quellen kostenlos eindecken - gigabyteweise, ohne jedes WAP/WUPP/SCHWUPP/Humba/Wumba/Jamba/Täterä/Premium-"Abo".

Es will mir schlichtweg kein wirklich für den Durchschnittsverbraucher werthaltiger Service einfallen, der zwingend über WAP-Billing bezahlt werden müsste, und wo es nicht anders (und sicherer!) ginge. Den Unsinn braucht schlichtweg niemand, und es gibt für die TK-Provider abgesehen von der eigenen Geldgier nicht den geringsten triftigen Grund, den eigenen Kunden zu derem Lasten diesen Mist durch die kalte Küche aufzuzwingen.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2015)

Der Eindruck des eiskalten Ausnutzens der Grauzonen lobbygestützter Gesetzgebung verstärkt sich durch den Umstand, dass WAP-Überfälle durchwegs zu angeblichen Abos, also Dauerschuldverträgen, führen.

Objektiv ist das Quatsch, weil ja durch die einfache Abwicklung der Abrechnung der Handyschnickschnack sehr genau nach der tatsächlichen Nutzung einzeln bezahlt werden könnte.

Gerade die fortlaufenden Abos machen vielen Betroffenen große gewollte Schwierigkeiten. Sie wissen nicht, wie sie zu dem Abo gekommen sind und welche "Leistung" sie angeblich auf Dauer erworben haben.

Die Mitteilungen zum angeblichen Anbieter sind bewusst unvollständig. Die Kündigung oder besser ein Widerruf sind nur mit viel Energie und Suchaufwand in die Wege zu leiten. Es ist eine Sauerei, dass die Beendigung von Abos nicht auf dem gleichen Wege wie der angebliche Abschluss erfolgen kann.

Ein Telefonkunde bekommt keinen Vertrag, wenn nicht eine kleinliche Bonitätsprüfung positiv verläuft. Die nicht nachvollziehbaren Briefkastenfirmen in aller Welt, die als angebliche Anbieter auftreten, würden nicht einmal selbst einen Telefonvertrag bei den börsennotierten Mobilfunkunternehmen bekommen.

Wie können diese als Vertragspartner auf den Anbieterseite auftauchen? Das ist unfassbar.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass hinter diesen illustren Briefkastenanschriften bekannte Akteure für "Kontinuität" und ausreichende Umsatzerwartungen sorgen und die ausländischen Briefkastenanschriften vor allem den Zweck haben, deutschen Verbrauchern gesetzliche Rechte zu verwehren.

Die Verbraucherzentralen können nichts machen und das Widerrufsrecht läuft weitgehend ins Leere. Es gibt keine ladungsfähige Anschrift im Inland und Rückforderungen sind sinnlos.

Die Firmenhüllen werden auf Vorrat bereitgehalten, ausgeschlachtet und weggeworfen. Deutsche Telefonkunden sind diesem Treiben weitgehend machtlos ausgeliefert.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2015)

https://hilfe.o2online.de/thread/73829


> meine Tochter ist über Facebook in eine Abo-Falle getappt, war ganz komisch "Sie wäre auf einem Bild markiert" und als sie es angeklickt hat, wurde aus dem Button "weiter" = kaufen!!
> 
> Kurz danach bekam sie eine SMS in der Stand:  "Ihr Service Content-Abo (max. 4,99 Euro/Woche) von Dimoco Germany GmbH wurde eingerichtet.


Schön passend mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis ...


----------



## dvill (16 November 2015)

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/deuts...ger-abo-abzocke-aus-dem-nichts-id7933001.html


> „Die Abo-Firmen sind meist in Ländern ansässig, mit denen kein Rechtshilfeabkommen besteht und ändern bei Schwierigkeiten mit dem Gesetz zudem einfach ihre Namen. So können sie die gesetzlichen Regelungen leicht aushebeln und sich tarnen“


Nur dann wird es ein Geschäft ...


> Auch der Bundesnetzagentur sind Fallkonstellationen bekannt, bei denen dubiose Vertragsschlüsse nicht rekonstruiert werden können. Die Fälle fielen jedoch im Vergleich zu anderen Betrugsformen wie bei Apps vergleichsweise harmlos ins Gewicht.


Dann ist ja alles gut ...


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> shz.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Auch der Bundesnetzagentur sind Fallkonstellationen bekannt, bei denen dubiose Vertragsschlüsse nicht rekonstruiert werden können. Die Fälle fielen jedoch im Vergleich zu anderen Betrugsformen wie bei Apps vergleichsweise harmlos ins Gewicht.



....es gibt viel zu wenig Beschwerden, zu geringe Beteiligung bei der Aufklärung durch die Mobilfunkprovider als Mitverdiener und eine viel zu große Dunkelziffer derer Buchungen, die schlichtweg bei den Verbrauchern unerkannt durchflutschen.

An die BNetzA wendet sich wegen strittiger Drittanbieterbuchungen ohnehin kaum mehr noch jemand, da diese Behörde sich für solche Buchungen (weil nicht TK) immer für nicht zuständig erklärt. Man beobachtet von Bonn aus also nur schwammig am Rande der Phänomene und kann sich dort somit also eigentlich gar kein konkretes Urteil erlauben.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> ... da diese Behörde sich für solche Buchungen (weil nicht TK) immer für nicht zuständig erklärt.


Wie auch? Die Internettechnologien richten sich nicht nach dieser Behörde.

Der wesentliche Punkt ist: "nicht TK".

So einfach ist das. Das gesamte TKG erwähnt das Internet nicht. Es befindet sich außerhalb der Regelungen, die das Gesetz trifft.

Insofern ist es absurd, wenn man aus der Steinzeit der Telekommunikation (WAP-Abrechnungen aus der Vor-Internetzeit) stammende Abrechnungsmodelle über wackelige Brücken ins Internetzeitalter hievt, nur weil es technisch geht.

Es ist auch nicht notwendig. Im Regelungsbereich des TKG gibt es genügend regulierte Techniken, zusätzliche Gebühren vom Handy aus abzurechnen.

WAP-Überfälle stellen genau genommen unzulässige Umgehungstatbestände dar, wenn die per Gesetz vorgesehenen Rufnummern (0900 usw.) nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2015)

Eben. Und daher gehört das WAP-Billing insgesamt explizit im TKG verboten. Ein TK-Provider ist kein Zahlungsdienstleister. Aus und basta.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 November 2015)

Mir fällt seit Jahren immer und immer wieder auf: Dimoco, Dimoco und immer wieder Dimoco! Warum ziehen Mobilfunkbetreiber bzw. -provider für diese Firma noch Gelder ein? Sollen die doch die Leute anmahnen, wenn sie meinen, dass rechtlich alles in Ordnung ist. Aber das ist Deutschland! Bis da etwas passiert, gehen Jahre ins Land. Dabei ist der vormalige Chef der Verbraucherzentrale - Bundesverband - jetzt ja Staatssekretär beim Justizministerdarsteller, dem aufgestellten Mauseknoddel aus dem Saarland. Und ich dachte mal, schlimmer als bei der Justizzypresse ginge es nimmer! Hab mich halt mal wieder getäuscht!


----------



## BenTigger (18 November 2015)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mir fällt seit Jahren immer und immer wieder auf: Dimoco, Dimoco und immer wieder Dimoco! Warum ziehen Mobilfunkbetreiber bzw. -provider für diese Firma noch Gelder ein?



Na ganz einfach deswegen, weil die TK Unternehmen KRÄFTIG daran mitverdienen.....


----------



## Nanni (18 November 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach deswegen, weil die TK Unternehmen KRÄFTIG daran mitverdienen.....



Und das bei diesem Geschäftsgebahren die Kundenzufriedenheit in weiten Teilen auf der Strecke bleibt ist dabei völlig belanglos. Geld regiert die Welt...


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2015)

Man muss sich da mal die durchschnittlichen Renditen der Netzbetreiber an einem einzelnen Vertrag ansehen. Allein um den Kunden anzuwerben werden ja containerweise die neusten 600,- Euro Smartphones unter das Volk gejubelt. Da lässt sich aufgrund der Flatrates in der Regel dann nicht viel Gewinn pro Monat machen. Nur weil es Millionen Kunden sind läppert es sich und natürlich weil Millionen Kunden die Kündigung nach 2 Jahren vergessen und keine neue Subvention erhalten.
Angeblich machen Mobilfunker erst im dritten Jahr richtige Gewinne.

1/3 Beuteanteil bei einem 9,99 Monats-Abo dürfte mehr sein als der restliche durchschnittliche monatliche Gewinn an Vertrag und Gesprächen.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2015)

Aber jeder BWL-er weiß oder sollte zumindest wissen, dass es mehrfach so teuer ist, einen verlorenen Stammkunden wiederzugewinnen bzw. einen Neukunden zu gewinnen, als einen zufriedenen Stammkunden zu halten. Die Schlipsträger machen die Rechnung nicht auf dahingehend, wie viele Stammkunden sie mit der Abzocke vergraulen. Nur wegen 30 Prozent von 9,99.


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2015)

Nur wegen 30 Prozent von 9,99 über viele Monate. Ich kenne zahlreiche Fälle in denen das monate/jahrelang nicht aufgefallen ist

Der weit überwiegende Teil der Kunden wird zudem das Märchen "Wir sind gesetzlich gezwungen das einzuziehen und stehen eigentlich Schulter an Schulter mit Dir gegen die Drittanbieter" glauben.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2015)

Ja, denn selbst auf den provider-eigenen Forenwebseiten wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Es wird alles getan, um die rechtsunkundigen Leute hinzuhalten und in die Irre zu führen. 

Immerhin scheint jedoch die Telekom reagiert zu haben:

http://www.inside-handy.de/magazin/35865-abo-abzocke-handy


> Speziell bei Erotik-Abos habe man den Bestellprozess geändert: Diese können eigenen Aussagen zufolge nur noch über ein Telekom-Infrastrukturelement realisiert werden. Der Kunde werde auf die hauseigene Infrastruktur umgeleitet und muss dort die Buchung eines Abos mit den Button "Zahlungspflichtig bestellen" bestätigen. Nur dann sei die Abrechnung über die Mobilfunkrechnung der Telekom möglich. Ein versehentliches Bestellen eines Abos, etwa durch Klicken eines Werbebanners, soll dadurch verhindert werden.



Das deckt sich mit meiner Beobachtung, dass es seit ca. Ende 2014 keine DIMOCO-Neumeldungen von betroffenen Telekom-Kunden mehr zu geben scheint. Das was jetzt bezüglich DIMOCO aufpoppt, ist fast immer Vodafone/ePlus-Base/O2/Mobilcom Debitel.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2015)

Das kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/dimoc...y-locations-serves-as-the-interface-f-1267823


> The cell carriers claim that DIMOCO has the money from the mobile company, and that the consumer can only receive a refund from DIMOCO.  DIMOCO, if contacted, will stand by the fraudulent charges, and tell the consumer to get in touch with the company that received the payment through DIMOCO.  How to get in touch with THAT company?  DIMOCO won't tell you, because they respect the privacy of their clients.


----------



## jupp11 (21 November 2015)

Audiobeitrag im WDR4
http://www.ardmediathek.de/radio/WD...-Podcast?documentId=31783650&bcastId=19362114


> *Abofallen - Mobilfunkkunden vor Abzocke schützen | WDR 4 Zur Sache (20.11.2015)*
> 20.11.2015 | 02:46 Min. | Quelle: WDR
> 
> Von Katja Schwiglewski. Nicht nur Verbraucherschützern sind unseriöse Drittanbieter im Mobilfunkgeschäft ein Dorn im Auge. Auch der Verband der Internetwirtschaft warnt vor Abzocke und Betrug per Smartphone. Aktuelles Beispiel: animierte Smileys im Abo, für zwölf Euro im Monat. Das Geld wird abgebucht, die digitalen Bildchen gibt es aber noch nicht einmal. © WDR 2015


----------



## dvill (21 November 2015)

http://de.reclabox.com/beschwerde/1...ung-fuer-drittanbieter-abofalle-nicht-gebucht


> Allerdings wurden mir mit meiner Telefonrechnung für November, zusätzlich 27,96 € abgebucht.
> 
> Laut Rechnung für einen Dienstleister namens „Dimoco Germany GmbH, Düsseldorf“ – einen sog. Drittanbieter!
> 
> Diesen Dienst habe ich weder gebucht, noch genutzt! Ich habe diverse Male telefonisch versucht, Hilfe zu bekommen, bei mobilcom debitel - nichts hat geholfen.





> Es konnte mir auch nicht erklärt werden, wie und was dieser Dienst bedeutet.
> 
> Ich habe auf Nachfrage bei mobil.com nur den Hinweis erhalten, dass ich den Dienst wohl auch nur durch z. B. „Werbung wegklicken“ aktivieren könne.
> 
> Ich könne den Dienst kündigen, allerdings nur bei dem sogenannten Drittanbieter! mobilcom debitel kann mir also nicht helfen.


Genau so läuft das: Als Erfüllungsgehilfe den eigenen Kunden in die Geldbörse greifen, den mindestens 30%-Anteil einsacken und dann blöd stellen ...


----------



## dvill (22 November 2015)

Finnland:

https://translate.google.de/transla...o-Europe-Gmbh/td-p/113061/page/18&prev=search


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2015)

Das passiert in den USA mit "Zahlungsdienstleistern", die sich im Mobile WAP Pickpocketing versuchen:

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...es-ftc-complaint-it-crammed-charges-consumers

Jesta Digital musste 1.2 Millionen $ an die FTC blechen. Es war ein Vergleich - denn sonst wäre es noch viel teurer gekommen.

Na, unsere emsigen Wienerwälder wissen ganz genau, warum sie von den USA lieber die Griffel weg lassen.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/58138-1232111-nr-zieht-geld-ab-9.html#post407727


> Ich habe das selbe Problem und bin leider aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen in eine Abofalle des Anbieters Classic Mobile getappt.


Wer oder was soll das sein?

Was sagt das Mobilcom-Debitel-Orakel?

https://www.google.com/search?q="Classic+Mobile"+site:mobilcom-debitel.de&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


> Classic Mobile LLC. Droiderator (Classic Mobile LLC). 8369 NW 66 Street #A4867. FL 33166. Miami. USA. 0800 0000 557 [email protected]


Was bedeutet das #-Zeichen?

https://www.usabox.com/usps-form-1583-instructions/

```
USPS Form 1583 Instructions
Instructions for completing the USPS form 1583

(Complete a separate Form 1583 for EACH applicant. Spouses may complete and sign one Form 1583. Two items of valid identification apply to each spouse. Include dissimilar information for either spouse in appropriate box.)
Box (1): 	Date: Month/Day/Year.
Box (2): 	YOUR NAME
Box (3): 	8345 NW 66TH ST #[YOUR PMB]
MIAMI FL 33166
```
Die Adresse in Florida leitet Post weiter. Wohin? Das könnte passen:

http://www.bizapedia.com/de/CLASSIC-MOBILE-LLC.html


> Company Name:  	CLASSIC MOBILE, LLC
> File Number:  	5756978
> Filing State:  	Delaware (DE)
> Filing Status:  	Unknown
> ...


Mobilcom-Debitel muss wissen, dass die Adresse in Florida nicht zum Anbieter führt. Der Verbraucher hat einen Rechtsanspruch zu wissen, wer sein Geld einzieht.


----------



## dvill (30 November 2015)

Das Gewerbe trifft sich standesgemäß

http://www.theislandgathering.com/en/whois-coming

Vertreter des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs finde ich gerade nicht.


----------



## blicknix2 (17 Februar 2016)

Die Abo  A b z o c k e läuft weiter über Pop-Ups beim Serven. Versuch ihr sie zu schließen, habt ihr euch ein Abo eingefangen, das euch mit der Mobilfunkrechnung im Wochenrhythmus abgebucht wird.

Ganz wichtig: Drittanbieter Sperre setzen! Bei allen Handyverträgen, selbst wenn ihr kein internetfähiges Handy habt. Hier werden A b z o c k SMS zugeschickt, die beim Lesen sofort das Abo auslösen.

Bei mir hat die Abo-Falle ab 25.1.16 zugeschlagen, was ich bedingt durch Geschäftsreisen erst viel später auf der Handy Abrechnung merkte. Abrechnet wird ein Premium Service von Leadmotion Tel. 0800 0000 557, dahinter steckt Dimoco.at = Dimoco.eu

In meinem Fall war die Auskunft von Dimoco nach Telefonanruf und Widerspruch an [email protected]
... Über die Rufnummer xyz und gemäß der uns vorliegenden Daten wurden Leistungen von folgenden Diensteanbietern in Anspruch genommen:
*Com Codes 1, Inc. *
7401 Wiles Rd #306, 33067 Pompano Beach, FL, USA
...

Bitte legt sofort Widerspruch ein gemäß §45i TKG und §45p TKG und §45h TKG. Informiert euer Verbraucherschutzamt und stellt Strafanzeige. Das ist heutzutage alles einfach online möglich. Ruft die 1212 an und macht euch bei Vodafone Luft, dass Vodafone das Abo kündigt (auch wenn ihr nie eines abgeschlossen habt, dass Vodafone die Drittanbietersperre setzt, kontrolliert über Quickcheck im 2 Tages Rhythmus eure Handyrechnung). Nur damit werden die Abzockversuche irgendwann eingestellt, bzw. viele Nutzer darauf aufmerksam.

Ob ich damit vollumfänglich Erfolg habe, sehe ich im Februar mit der nächsten Abrechnung von Vodafone. Beim heutigen Quick Check der Rechnung war zumindest ein Teil in Form einer Gutschrift wieder drauf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2016)

blicknix2 schrieb:


> In meinem Fall war die Auskunft von Dimoco nach Telefonanruf und Widerspruch an [email protected]
> ... Über die Rufnummer xyz und gemäß der uns vorliegenden Daten wurden Leistungen von folgenden Diensteanbietern in Anspruch genommen:
> *Com Codes 1, Inc. *
> 7401 Wiles Rd #306, 33067 Pompano Beach, FL, USA
> ...


interessanterweise führt das Handelsregister die Firma als "inaktiv" 
http://www.floridacorp.org/com-codes-1-inc
interessant für Wühlmäuse:
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Coral-Springs/com-codes-1-inc/97821026.aspx

Das könnte der Wahlspruch des Firmenchefs sein:
Some people flirt with Danger, I take it on a date and make it pay!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> interessanterweise führt das Handelsregister die Firma als "inaktiv"


Dann Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf Geldwäsche und Steuerstraftaten. Dieser Verdacht liegt ja wohl immer dann sehr nah, wenn ein "Zahlungsdienstleister" "Geschäfte" und Zahlungsbewegungen mit einer tatsächlich inaktiven "Firma" tätigt. Die Finanzbehörden bzw. Ermittler können dann herausfinden, wohin das Geld wirklich gegangen ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2016)

https://www.irs.gov/Individuals/How-Do-You-Report-Suspected-Tax-Fraud-Activity?


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2016)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ermittler können dann herausfinden, wohin das Geld wirklich gegangen ist.


In diesem Fall wird die Einnahme nach dem Provider über die Düsseldorfer net-m an die deutsche Briefkastenadresse der österreichischen Dimoco durchgereicht und jeder Beteiligte zieht sich seinen Anteil am Umsatz ab. Bei 4,99 € verliert sich die Spur des Geldes sehr leicht in Austria, da Auslandsermittlungen im Zuge von Rechtshilfeverfahren bei solchen "Bagatellfällen" weder erfolgversprechend noch verhältnismäßig sind.

Es wäre sinnvoll, die gesamte Buchungsterminolologie auf den Prüfstand zu heben. Nur, es gibt keine Staatsanwaltschaft, die das stemmen könnte/wollte/würde und die BaFin ist dahin gehend blind. Die erwähnten Ermittler sind schlichtweg machtlos ggü. einem geil funktionierenden Beutesystem für Betrüger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2016)

Gut, ich habe mal bei der amerikanischen Steuerbehörde nachgefragt, nur mal so prinzipiell... irgendwo habe ich sogar noch einen direkten Kontakt herumfliegen. Wenn irgendwas Brauchbares kommt, melde ich mich. Dann sollte Heiko oder Antispam mal politisch nachfragen, warum der Herr Reducal hier einfach so schreiben kann, dass in unserem Land ein jahrelang laufendes Betrugsmodell "scheißegal" ist, weil es wissentlich ignoriert wird. Er hat nämlich recht, dazu brauche ich keine Fragen stellen, denn das habe ich in so mancher deutschen Behörde live erlebt. Aber ich habe es eben auch anders erlebt. Auch in Deutschland.
Man liest hier jahrelang kaum mehr mit, kommt zurück - und alles ist, als wäre man nie weg gewesen. Mafialand.
Als ich hier anfing, war dvill schon ein alter Hase, der in Foren, die es längst nicht mehr gibt, hitzige Schreibduelle hatte mit namentlich bekannten Ganoven vom Schlage derer, die sich beim islandgathering treffen. Die Arroganz, die ihm da entgegen gebracht wurde, war jahrelang Quelle meiner Motivation. Weihnachten 2002 muß das gewesen sein.

Im Anhang, im Sinne meines Bildungsauftrags, die Erklärung, die AT&T 2008 unterschreiben musste, erstritten vom hoch geschätzten Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida, Mr Bill McCollum

ein solcher Mann am richtigen Platz kann in der Justiz viel bewegen, wenn er will und man ihn lässt


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2016)

> Respondent has fully cooperated with the Attorney General, ...


Das ist in den USA in Fällen von Wirtschaftskriminalität auch schwer anzuraten, denn man kann sich da ansonsten auch mal schnell im Cafe Viereck wiederfinden, so lange, bis es einem plötzlich einfällt, wo man gewisse Unterlagen hat.

In Deutschland? Hier reicht einfach nur das branchenübliche:


> War üch nüch
> Weiß üch nüch
> Muss der Affiliate gewesen sein
> ...



In den vermeintlich so wirtschaftsliberalen USA ist die Justiz bei Wirtschaftskriminalität weit konsequenter und härter als in Deutschland.


----------



## lumpi (1 März 2016)

Wer Ärger mit der Dimoco hat sollte ,um den kürzesten Weg zu gehen , eine Anzeige wegen Abrechnungsbetrug bei der Polizei machen .Die Bestätigung der Polizei über die Anzeige mit einem netten Schreiben an die email Adresse der Dimoco schicken mit der Aufforderung unverzüglich bekannt zu geben mit wem man einen Vertrag eingegangen sein soll und wofür überhaupt .
Also ich hatte innerhalb von 4 Tagen die Bestätigung dass nach Überprüfung der Mobilfunknummer festgestellt wurde dass keinerlei Dienste in Anspruch genommen wurden und dass eine Gutschrift über 114,77 der Telekom übermittelt wurde .
Ich rate jedem eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten zu lassen damit man vor solchen Betrügern geschützt ist 
LG


----------



## BenTigger (1 März 2016)

lumpi schrieb:


> Ich rate jedem eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten zu lassen damit man vor solchen Betrügern geschützt ist


Darauf weisen wir auch immer gerne hin und hat bisher gut gegen weitere Abzockversuche geholfen.
Es hat sich noch keiner gemeldet, der bereits eine Drittanbietersperre hat, das es bei ihm zum Einsatz einer derartigen Abzocke gekommen ist.


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2016)

Wär mal ´ne Fleißaufgabe für Heiko mal ´ne Wühlmaus übers Forum rennen zu lassen wie oft das Wort "Drittanbietersperre" hier schon vorgekommen ist


----------



## menschenfreud (24 Januar 2017)

Ich bin gerade auch über so eine Abofalle gestolpert, zufällig beim Rechnungscheck aufgefallen. nicht nur vodafone scheint eng mit dieser net mobile ag der docomo gruppe zusammen zu arbeiten.

bei weiteren recherchen stellte ich schnell fest, dass das einer der größten kriminellen in dem "business" überhaupt ist und als ich vodafone am fon mit dieser erkenntnis konfrontierte und mit fristloser kündigung drohte, wurde mir auf anhieb angekündigt, dass mir die kosten von rund 50 eus erstattet werden mit der nächsten rechnung.

schon vor einem halben jahr fiel mir da was auf, woraufhin ich die drittanbieter-sperre einrichten ließ, aber die dame am fon verschwieg mir frecherweise, dass die abos weiterlaufen und zusätzlich digitales bezahlen abgeschaltet werden muss.

das wurde soeben auch nachgeholt, jetzt schauen wir mal, ob die kohlen gutgeschrieben werden und wie es weitergeht.

maßlose frechheit, der laden macht mit knapp über 200 mitarbeitern 117,5 mio umsatz im jahr durch diese masche.

diesen betrügern wünsche ich die pest an den hals und alles schreckliche, dieser welt. bitte in einen sack mit den kriegstreibern und sich gegenseitig vor hunger verspeisen lassen, diese gewissenlosen monster.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2017)

menschenfreud schrieb:


> ....woraufhin ich die drittanbieter-sperre einrichten ließ, aber die dame am fon verschwieg mir frecherweise, dass die abos weiterlaufen und zusätzlich digitales bezahlen abgeschaltet werden muss.


Interessante Erkenntnis, da sollten wir hier nachhaken.


----------



## Günter Uftring (1 Juni 2017)

Elkekaiser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin total fertig mit den nerven und weiß nicht was ich tun soll. habe angeblich mit meinen smartfone handy ein abo über IMobilevideos bestellt haben 4,99 € jeden monat mobilcom debitel kann mir da auch nicht weiter helfen. die firma heißt Dimoco-Direkt momile in wien.
> weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll.
> die kosten werden von meiner handy rechnug vodavone über debitel abgezogen.
> ...



Hallo Ihr "Mitgeschädigten!"
Ihr müßt nur folgendes tun: 
1. Nur die Flatrate des Handys überweisen und den zusätzlich geforderten Betrag eines Drittanbieters ignorieren. 
2. Eueren Anbieter bitten, dass er euch mitteilt,wer der Drittanbieter ist,für den er zusätzlich Abos eintreibt und ihn darauf hineisen,dass ihr diese zusätzlichen Beträge nicht zahlt. 
3. Jetzt wird er antworten,dass Du einen Abovertrag mit einem Drittanbieter abgeschlossen hast und sie das Geld kassieren.
4. Sie werden den nicht gezahlten Betrag anmahnen und bei Verweigerung mit Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros drohen! 
5.Nicht reagieren! 
6.Jetzt kommt die Androhung ,eine Inkassofirma einzuschalten.
7. Nicht reagieren.
Jetzt meldet sich vermutlich ein Inkassobeauftragter am Telefon.Erklären Sie ihm den Sachverhalt und verweigern telefonisch eine Zahlung der Fremdgebühren.
8. Jetzt kommt eine Rechnung des Ink-büros mit Gebühren und Zinsen usw.
9. Wiedersprechen Sie schriftlich und bitten das Büro,den "gerichtlichen Mahn-und Klagebescheid" gegen Sie einzuleiten.
10. Jetzt wird die Antwort kommen:"wir geben das Verfahren gegen Sie an den Telefonanbieter wegen Erfolglosigkeit zurück!
Der Grund: der Kläger muß vor Gericht in Vorkasse gehen und das tut er nicht,weil er genau weis,dass die Forderungen von Drittanbietern durch sogenannte Abofallen eingetrieben werden.(s. ZDF -zoom vom 30.6.17). --alle Vorgänge protokollieren !Glück auf -so habe iches dieses Jahr gemacht-mit CONGSTAR!

Zu meinem soeben verfassten Beitrag: ES HANDELT SICH EBENFALLS UM DIESE OMINÖSE DIMOCO!


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2017)

*gebetsmühleanwerf*
*
Mit Drittanbietersperre wär das nicht passiert ...*


----------



## zerbommber (18 August 2017)

um die 4,99€ Abo zu kündigen habe ich bei dem Anbiter woher das Abo kam angerufen und das Abo gekündigt ich werde sehen ob es geklappt hat die Nummer findet man unter diesem link: https://dimoco.eu/contact/#consumercontact

beidem anruf genau hin hören und die jehweiligenzahlen drücken nach dem anruf kommt eine SMS diese möglichst nicht löschen bis ihr den drittanbitersperre für eure mobilfunknummer habt.
denn ich datte vor dises Abo noch ein anderes um genau zusein das
*1232111 freenet digital GmbH zieht 4,99 pro woche mit dem anbiter Ojom.tv*
der Grund warum ich das neue abbo habe war das ich die benachrichtigung vonder buchung und der bestätigung von meinem handy gelöscht habe und keine sperre für meine nummer geholt habe also gib diese info weiter der sie braucht. *Zu empfehlen ist nach einem kauf von einer simkarte die Drittanbitersperre zuholen das hilft. *

*MFG *
*   Zerbommber  *


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2018)

Anscheinend spurlos an uns vorüber gegangen ist die Tatsache, dass es die *net mobile AG* schon seit dem 27.12.2016 nicht mehr gibt. Das ist seit dem die *Docomo Digital Germany GmbH*: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docomo_Digital_Germany



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Docomo Digital Germany GmbH mit Hauptsitz in Düsseldorf ist ein international tätiges Unternehmen im Bereich mobile und interaktive Mehrwertdienste und Payment-Lösungen. Sie firmierte bis zum 27. Dezember 2016 als _net mobile AG_.
> Die Docomo Digital Germany GmbH ist seit 2009 ein mehr als 87-prozentiges Tochterunternehmen des japanischen Mobilfunkanbieters NTT Docomo. Mit der Net-m Privatbank 1891 verfügt die Docomo Digital über ein eigenes Bankhaus.


----------

